# Firepit 2,000,000,000



## Izme

It's all good Jim! Good to see you by the firepit!

Time to start this thread right!

*stokes the fire*

Welcome all beachgoers to OUR thread!

woooooooooooooooooooot :up:

Edited to include link to previous thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/random-discussion/690400-solved-firepit-6-a-161.html#post7819656


----------



## ekim68

2,000,000,000?  That's a mighty big number, (And if it's a projection of the future continuations, then we got a good long time here....:up:  )


----------



## dotty999

I thought it was his birthday thread!


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> 2,000,000,000?  That's a mighty big number, (And if it's a projection of the future continuations, then we got a good long time here....:up:  )


Yes...I found the future in holograms..the new dimention 

Look...fly high and carry one damn good parachute is my motto


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> I thought it was his birthday thread!


Why? you wanna spank me?


----------



## dotty999

don't wish for something you can't have


----------



## ekim68

izme said:


> Yes...I found the future in holograms..the new dimention
> 
> Look...fly high and carry one damn good parachute is my motto


Do I have to wear those 3D glasses, too?


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> don't wish for something you can't have


I'm only upset because you said no the first time!


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> Do I have to wear those 3D glasses, too?


That and do a box of wine and a happy meal!


----------



## dotty999

izme said:


> I'm only upset because you said no the first time!


you've got the memory of an elephant!


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> you've got the memory of an elephant!


At least my trunk get's your attention


----------



## dotty999

izme said:


> At least my trunk get's ypur attention


nah! it was all the crap you were spurting forth


----------



## pyritechips

Hey I got me some 3-D glasses! We just took Liam to see Gnomeo and Juliet for his second birthday! We all looked like this --->


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> nah! it was all the crap you were spurting forth


As long as I have your attention...I'm happy dawlin!


----------



## Izme

pyritechips said:


> Hey I got me some 3-D glasses! We just took Liam to see Gnomeo and Juliet for his second birthday! We all looked like this --->


Jim! You want 3 D glasses? I'd advise otherwise..Cuz the next thing you're lookin for Ol rush tunes and blotter paper


----------



## pyritechips

Fear not, old scaley one, I got Liam off to a good musical start. Go to the Pyrite Jr. thread and check out the rock moves on his birthday! You, too backwards Mike. My boy is gonna be a


----------



## Izme

pyritechips said:


> Fear not, old scaley one, I got Liam off to a good musical start. Go to the Pyrite Jr. thread and check out the rock moves on his birthday! You, too backwards Mike. My boy is gonna be a


Hold your head high brother!


----------



## pyritechips

Verily, but not too high. At 6' 2" I tend to bang my noggin on low flying obects!


----------



## Izme

pyritechips said:


> Verily, but not too high. At 6' 2" I tend to bang my noggin on low flying obects!


Then you don't want to launch yerself off the dresser in your bedrroom if you have a ceiling fan


----------



## dotty999

usually it's the wardrobe but what would I know?


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> usually it's the wardrobe but what would I know?


You know how to go down the hall and shut the hell up!


----------



## dotty999

izme said:


> You know how to go down the hall and shut the hell up!


you mean no more screams? I can do that


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> you mean no more screams? I can do that


No..Just breathe a sigh of relief


----------



## dotty999

I usually do when I've turned down a proposal from you!


----------



## pyritechips

dotty999 said:


> I usually do when I've turned down a proposal from you!


Right! No fish on the menu tonight!


----------



## dotty999

definately not and I aint codding!


----------



## Cookiegal

Fish, I edited the first post to include a link back to the previous thread for those who like to dwell in the past.


----------



## pyritechips

Cookiegal said:


> Fish, I edited the first post to include a link back to the previous thread for* those who like to dwell in the past*.


Now that you mention it, when I was young I had to walk 5 miles in blizzards to get to school. We had to bring a chord of wood on our backs too to feed the wood stove. I had to get up at 4 and chop that chord of wood before I could have breakfast. If you think that was tough you should have seen what I had to do when I turned 5! Kids today - dang bunch of spoiled whipper snappers!


----------



## dotty999

pyritechips said:


> Now that you mention it, when I was young I had to walk 5 miles in blizzards to get to school. We had to bring a chord of wood on our backs too to feed the wood stove. I had to get up at 4 and chop that chord of wood before I could have breakfast. If you think that was tough you should have seen what I had to do when I turned 5! Kids today - dang bunch of spoiled whipper snappers!


I noticed your nose grew at least 4 inches!


----------



## pyritechips

dotty999 said:


> I noticed your nose grew at least 4 inches!


Dang right! It's from chopping all that wood!


----------



## dotty999

pyritechips said:


> Dang right! It's from chopping all that wood!


Liam is soooo gonna benefit from telling him that tale when he's old enough to know how to find his Cinderella by just saying abracadabra


----------



## pyritechips

When he's old enough to understand that tale he will just roll his eyes and say, "Yeah, sure dad!"


----------



## dotty999

you'll be telling me next he doesn't believe in Father Christmas!


----------



## pyritechips

I'm not sure but for two years running now he hasn't been impressed with the jolly gent in the red suit. I think Liam is a pragmatist.


----------



## twinofangelize56

*tosses several logs onto the fire*


----------



## Izme

*Stokes the fire*

Hi Everyone!

first barbeque yesterday! wooooooot :up:



Cookiegal said:


> Fish, I edited the first post to include a link back to the previous thread for those who like to dwell in the past.


Thanks 

Some great stuff in these threads and some not so great stuff


----------



## 1956brother

izme said:


> That and do a box of wine and a happy meal!


a true gourmet:up:


----------



## help4me

Dedicated to the firepit crowd!


----------



## gypsygrace

help4me said:


> Dedicated to the firepit crowd!


Hi everyone

Good to see you! stop by. (((hugs)))










Great song for the pit 

*throws couple of logs on fire and hands Bonnie a cup of hot chocolate with many mellows*


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*



1956brother said:


> a true gourmet:up:


Never had a box of wine but at least the statement exuded cheapness


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> Dedicated to the firepit crowd!


Hiya Bonnie and Twinny and Gypsey!

Almost upon spring..so i'll still hand out bug cup of hot chocoalate with mayn mallows!


----------



## Izme

Just wanted our beloved Moderators to know that my title of 2,000,000 was not meant in retribution but in just plain jest!!


----------



## Izme

Bermuda--Bahama--Comeeee on pretty mama.....

Great song for the pit!


----------



## pyritechips

izme said:


> Just wanted our beloved Moderators to know that my title of 2,000,000 was *not meant in retribution but in just plain jest!! *


Fishy, my fine finned friend, how else would I take any of your threads!?


----------



## Izme

pyritechips said:


> Fishy, my fine finned friend, how else would I take any of your threads!?


Jim N Melissa N Liam 

Wow that's tough to say ten times 

Lovely family..! 

Not too sure about the twisted DAD though


----------



## dotty999

pyritechips said:


> Fishy, my fine finned friend, how else would I take any of your threads!?


he's not even warmed up yet!


----------



## Izme

The thing about warming up is the fact that it leads to oven mitts and twister games 

*stokes the fire*


----------



## dotty999

not in my book


----------



## Izme

You need to change Authors!!!


----------



## dotty999

I know it all, chapter and verse!


----------



## Izme

Each book has a different ending which may surprise even the heartiest of nay sayers


----------



## dotty999

not in my book they don't..


----------



## Izme

Stick to yer guns! That's what we say!


----------



## pyritechips




----------



## Izme

pyritechips said:


>




Save a fish Eat a pig! 



*stokes the fire*

It was so dang cold I think my words froze and will thaw out in the spring as one long expletive!


----------



## help4me

How about chicken... sweet n sour style... with steamed rice and veggies??? Will that suffice?


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> How about chicken... sweet n sour style... with steamed rice and veggies??? Will that suffice?


Our Beach combing dawlin..anything you cook will suffice! 

*stokes the fire*


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> not in my book they don't..


Just shup and read me a verse of said book


----------



## dotty999

you mean the karma whotsit?


----------



## help4me

izme said:


> Our Beach combing dawlin..anything you cook will suffice!
> 
> *stokes the fire*


In that case... it's going to be HOT HOT HOT!!!! So much spice that your mouth will tingle for daysssss!


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> you mean the karma whotsit?


Something like that


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> In that case... it's going to be HOT HOT HOT!!!! So much spice that your mouth will tingle for daysssss!


Yummmmmmmmmmmmmm!

Bring it onnnn! :up:

*stokes the fire*

It has been around zero here for days..Tomorrow it's supposed to warm up some...This brutal cold is not funnnn

We got 14 inches of snow 3 days ago..Supposed to snow for the next 5 days straight 

Come on spring...hurry up and get here!


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*

A good weekend! Cold and inhibiting..I time to cuddle in close to the fire and ride it out!

Makes some hot chocolate with many mallows..Hoping Twinny the fabulous stops by! 

*hugs*

Time to walk down the beach with my sandy friends 

"hey Bonnie..THrow me that friz!"


----------



## help4me

*zzzzziiiiinnnnnggggggg* Dive for it fishy....dive for it!!!


----------



## twinofangelize56

izme said:


> *stokes the fire*
> 
> A good weekend! Cold and inhibiting..I time to cuddle in close to the fire and ride it out!
> 
> Makes some hot chocolate with many mallows..Hoping Twinny the fabulous stops by!
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> Time to walk down the beach with my sandy friends
> 
> "hey Bonnie..THrow me that friz!"


How could I resist such an invitation from you, my friend? 

*hugs*

*tosses several logs onto the fire*

I do believe Old Man Winter is being a stubborn *#@@* this year. He lets us believe he is winding down.... just to sneak attack and force us to bundle up and pull out the shovels and plows and salt and............ :down:

But at least I have the warmth of the firepit and the delicious flavor of hot chocolate with many marshmallows to get me through.


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> *zzzzziiiiinnnnnggggggg* Dive for it fishy....dive for it!!!


Dive!!!!! Uh ohhhh..sand in my mouth  

Hi Bonnie 

*stokes the fire*

><">


----------



## Izme

twinofangelize56 said:


> How could I resist such an invitation from you, my friend?
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> *tosses several logs onto the fire*
> 
> I do believe Old Man Winter is being a stubborn *#@@* this year. He lets us believe he is winding down.... just to sneak attack and force us to bundle up and pull out the shovels and plows and salt and............ :down:
> 
> But at least I have the warmth of the firepit and the delicious flavor of hot chocolate with many marshmallows to get me through.


You sure do know how to make a man smile... sweety 

*hands Twinny & Bonnie a large cup of hot Chocolate with many mallows* 

*hugs*

OL man winter is almost out of here..I think he needs the collective boot out of here


----------



## help4me

Yummmmm.... love your hot chocolate fishy dear! 

As much as I love winter... the cold and the snow... I'm ready for warmer weather.


----------



## twinofangelize56

izme said:


> You sure do know how to make a man smile... sweety
> 
> *hands Twinny & Bonnie a large cup of hot Chocolate with many mallows*
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> OL man winter is almost out of here..I think he needs the collective boot out of here




Yummmmmm...... Luv that hot chocolate and all those lovely marshmallows. 

One... Two... Three.....












*tosses many logs onto the fire*


----------



## Izme

I met up with a long lost friend that I haven't seen in 30 years via Facebook..He lives in Michigan. He called me to invite me to his brother's funeral where we could once meet again..Here in Spokane..It was bittersweet. we hugged and I told him that I wish our reunion was on better circumstances etc.

A few days before that I get a call that my Aunt has passed away

I became overwhelmed with thoughts as grief and remberance of those I've lost..Whether it be family or friends here and I quickly came to the epiphany that one should hold those whom are dear close to our hearts and though they may be gone, They are not really absent for they lie within our hearts and memories

amen

*stokes the fire^

Hands out hot chocolate with many mallows to the one's that also mean the world to me!


----------



## Izme

Life assures us this destiny with death. We ponder here seemingly able to contemplate our passing..Knowing we are quickly goin that path..That we wonder if all that matters is locked within our hearts..Who we loved and who loved us..Not all the other things such as material possesions etc.

"Was my life a good one?"

I think so..I think that I fought to find the good and the beautiful..Such as trees swaying the the wind or a loving hug from a family member.

I must find that which is beautiful and let go of those things which poison me..I've only got one chance at life..Might as well make it one hell of a positive ride


----------



## help4me

Aw fishy..... I'm sorry to hear about your Aunt..... many hugs.


----------



## twinofangelize56

Sincerest condolences to you, Fishy. *hugs*

It's so easy to put the inevitable on the backburner. It's when someone that you know.... family.... friend.... etc.... dies.... that it really brings it home and to the front... right there in your face. Forcing you to think about it and look at your own life and the lives of those you care about. 

I try to catch as many sunrises and sunsets as I can. I look at the smallest things and enjoy the moment. I try not to let the day to day things that intrude on my happiness bring me down. It isn't easy these days. There are so many things to worry about. My plate is overflowing with worry at times. 

I close my eyes and take a deep breath and forge on. I try to fill my thoughts with the good in my life. My husband. My children. My grandchildren. My home and the peace I find there. My friends. 

*tosses several logs onto the fire*


----------



## Izme

Thank you so much Bonnie and Twinny!

I came to an epiphany today

~To wake up and say to yourself that this day will suck is to waste the light of the sun and all it has to offer~

Fighting this negative monkey on my back which breathes in my ear and tries to control me

May I find strength even the most negative and wake up tomorrow knowing that toady is a good day..to be alive

copyright><">2011

*stokes the fire*


----------



## help4me

Well I am certainly glad you are still alive. Your friendship means the world to me Fishy dear! You have certainly made a difference to me... especially with the awesome hot chocolate here at the pit


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> Well I am certainly glad you are still alive. Your friendship means the world to me Fishy dear! You have certainly made a difference to me... especially with the awesome hot chocolate here at the pit


Ditto Bonnie..I'm so glad yer here in many ways..besides all this hot chocolate would go to waste  

*guzzle* *ahem*


----------



## help4me

LOL.... you dorsal fin!!!!


----------



## Skivvywaver

Who's got the beer?


----------



## help4me

Skivvywaver said:


> Who's got the beer?


ummmmm.... I drank it all!


----------



## Skivvywaver

Cool...time for a beer run.


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> LOL.... you dorsal fin!!!!


lol..I've been called worse!


----------



## Izme

Skivvywaver said:


> Who's got the beer?


Hiya Skivvy!!!!

I'm ticked! 

I bet a twenty on the Squeelers in the Super bowl and they lost 

pfffffffffffft



Here's a beer..my friend!


----------



## Izme

Skivvywaver said:


> Cool...time for a beer run.


If you run for beer..what would you do for a peice of?...well you know


----------



## Skivvywaver

Lay down usually.


----------



## Izme

Skivvywaver said:


> Lay down usually.


LMAO

gooooooooooooooooood answer!

How ya doin Bud?

I've got a new Phone number I need to give you..well..I don't know how new it is


----------



## Izme

Throws a cow patty with such force that Skivvy now has a flock of seaguls hair do


----------



## Izme

"And I runnnn... I run so far awayyyyy"


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> ummmmm.... I drank it all!


You go girllllllllllllllll!


----------



## help4me

izme said:


> You go girllllllllllllllll!


LOL... no worries... I can hold my liquor just fine.... a beer in each hand!


----------



## franca

Hi ya Babe...still hitting the bottle I see......


----------



## help4me

franca said:


> Hi ya Babe...still hitting the bottle I see......


LOL.... Hi ya cyber sweetie!!! You know it... why I might have a glass of wine once or twice a decade!!! I'm such an alcoholic!  Although I might have drank my lifetime liquor allotment last weekend.... ooops 

*hugs*


----------



## help4me

Dedicated to the many friends here


----------



## Izme

hmmm Crash and Burn by Savage Garden?

What may be Bonnies message here? 

*stokes the fire*


----------



## Izme

Frosty Mornings give way to spring anew and it's colorful foliage..The sand at our feet here warms up and we discard our shoes..Leaving footprints in a long awaited spring

*sigh*


----------



## Izme

Crash and burn lyrics

When you feel all alone
And the world has turned its back on you
Give me a moment please to tame your wild wild heart
I know you feel like the walls are closing in on you
It's hard to find relief and people can be so cold
When darkness is upon your door 
And you feel that you can't take anymore

Let me be the one you call
If you jump I'll break your fall
Lift you up and fly away with you into the night
If you need to fall apart
I can mend a broken heart
If you need to crash then crash and burn
You're not alone

When you feel all alone
And a loyal friend is hard to find
You're caught in a one way street
With the monsters in your head
When hopes and dreams are far away and
You feel like you can't face the day

Let me be the one you call
If you jump I'll break your fall
Lift you up and fly away with you into the night
If you need to fall apart
I can mend a broken heart
If you need to crash then crash and burn
You're not alone

Because there has always been heartache and pain
And when it's over you'll breathe again
You'll breathe again

When you feel all alone
And the world has turned its back on you
Give me a moment please
To tame your wild wild heart

Let me be the one you call
If you jump I'll break your fall
Lift you up and fly away with you into the night
If you need to fall apart
I can mend a broken heart
If you need to crash then crash and burn
You're not alone

OK..I think I know the message here!


----------



## help4me

izme said:


> hmmm Crash and Burn by Savage Garden?
> 
> What may be Bonnies message here?
> 
> *stokes the fire*


LOL... if you think I crashed and burned after the weekend I had... you have another think coming! I have yet to suffer from a hangover.


----------



## help4me

izme said:


> Crash and burn lyrics
> 
> When you feel all alone
> And the world has turned its back on you
> Give me a moment please to tame your wild wild heart
> I know you feel like the walls are closing in on you
> It's hard to find relief and people can be so cold
> When darkness is upon your door
> And you feel that you can't take anymore
> 
> Let me be the one you call
> If you jump I'll break your fall
> Lift you up and fly away with you into the night
> If you need to fall apart
> I can mend a broken heart
> If you need to crash then crash and burn
> You're not alone
> 
> When you feel all alone
> And a loyal friend is hard to find
> You're caught in a one way street
> With the monsters in your head
> When hopes and dreams are far away and
> You feel like you can't face the day
> 
> Let me be the one you call
> If you jump I'll break your fall
> Lift you up and fly away with you into the night
> If you need to fall apart
> I can mend a broken heart
> If you need to crash then crash and burn
> You're not alone
> 
> Because there has always been heartache and pain
> And when it's over you'll breathe again
> You'll breathe again
> 
> When you feel all alone
> And the world has turned its back on you
> Give me a moment please
> To tame your wild wild heart
> 
> Let me be the one you call
> If you jump I'll break your fall
> Lift you up and fly away with you into the night
> If you need to fall apart
> I can mend a broken heart
> If you need to crash then crash and burn
> You're not alone
> 
> OK..I think I know the message here!


I love that they use sign language in the video! Totally awesome!


----------



## Izme

ok..I heard the song

So while listening to it I wrote

Music so inspires me to write

Let me see if I have this right?

We search for lift from those whom we need.

Whether it be the thousand mile connection

Or the soft hug from a friend

We just look for that heart

That soft spoken sentence that calms us

Lifting me to a good day and a feeling of relief

They can be the one

That brings out the sun

we are not alone..we have champions close to us

to fight those monsters

And mend our fallin life

Breathe again my loving friend

I have a message to send

I'm here by your side

And it's one hell of a ride

Let me warm your cold life

Give you the heat

that you need

Into the night and beyond

Like a personal shadow

You're not alone

Let's fly away

I am at your side


----------



## help4me

Amazing Stephen! Amazing!


----------



## gypsygrace

both made me


----------



## twinofangelize56

Beautiful writing, Fishykins.


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> LOL... if you think I crashed and burned after the weekend I had... you have another think coming! I have yet to suffer from a hangover.


You're tough and you'll bounce back!


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> I love that they use sign language in the video! Totally awesome!


I totally agree! First time I've heard it! :up:


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> Amazing Stephen! Amazing!


Thnks Bonnie! 

Music so inspires me to write..I hear a song and start writing..I don't know why but it seems to work for me.

I love to write and many things I do write seem like incoherant babble later but at that moment..it all made perfect sense!

*stokes the fire*

*hands out hot chocolate*


----------



## Izme

gypsygrace said:


> both made me


I never like to make a woman cry unless I've cooked too many onions! lol


----------



## Izme

twinofangelize56 said:


> Beautiful writing, Fishykins.


Thanks Twinny!


----------



## twinofangelize56

*Sits close to the fire*

I feel the warmth here. Spreading over me. Mainly I want to remain a positive person and write things from that perspective.

...... but this week hasn't been easy. A dear friend of many years is knocking on Heaven's door.... and soon I've been told.... he'll be welcomed as that door opens to receive him.

I remember him as a good man. A strong figure. He loved flowers and to garden and share his enormous wealth of knowledge and seeds and bulbs from his endeavors. A giant green thumb he had.

He loved to be behind the camera... whether video or still photography. Whenever family/friends mingled, he was there with his camera and talent of getting just the right shot. I smiled for him many times over the years and have his prints in my albums.

When I and my immediate family was in between homes.... sold one and was in the process of building another.... he loaned us his roomy travel trailer to reside in for a few months. My daughter shared a fear as we were leaving our sold home and heading to this new town... this new school for her.... this new adventure.... and because we had no 'home' yet.... she worried that we were homeless. 

I look back and feel her innocence and her very real concern and smile. I handled it well. I held her and comforted her and told her that we were indeed NOT homeless. We were headed to our new town where our new home would soon be built and did have a temporary home. I talked about the adventures we would have 'camping out' right outside the door of her Aunt and Uncle and cousins. They generously allowed us to stay with them until we did make the final move 'home'.

I'll never forget this man and his generous, loving spirit. 

Alzheimer's robbed him and us. 

He's dying now. Should I feel relief that he doesn't really understand what is happening? Somehow.... I believe there are moments.... even if brief.... that he is himself... and he must know.

But I won't dwell on that. I'm going to think of him as I will always remember him. 

*tosses several logs onto the fire*

Watching the waves roll in and roll out again reminds me that this is how life is. Better catch those moments of joy and laughter and happiness and ecstasy and scrunch them into our memory. There will come times when we will absolutely need them to get us through times of sadness and sorrow and pain and tears.

*hugs* to all.......


----------



## Izme

Oh my gosh Twinny 

*hugs*

I'm so sorry! 

*hugs*

I had to write something After that! For you and Bonnie 

Requiem of my friends And Family

A record in time of those I know now

and Testimony of those I've lost

Dancing in the limelight of experience

All around me I see forward and behind

To the record that is my essence

To road of assumed beauty that I search

Something that makes my heart see the light

It keeps me from falling apart

I'm danicng in all of your love

Like a child at Christmas

It's the divine and the great thing that makes me whole

You fall and I'll catch you

Remember that

You're never alone as long as I still breathe a breath

And think of you

I'm the light to all your darkness

Copyright><">2011


----------



## Izme

I want many of you here at TSG to know

I love you!

No..I'm not drunk..I don't drink very often..I'm just eclectic


----------



## gypsygrace

I'm sorry too, Darlene. Such a sad disease. I was going to say it not only robs the person from family and friends but also of themselves.


----------



## gypsygrace

Yet another one I like, fishy.


*throws a log on the fire*


----------



## Izme

gypsygrace said:


> Yet another one I like, fishy.
> 
> *throws a log on the fire*


Thanks 

So much tragedy in life as I've seen

Make the past your requiem..Make your eulogy and look forward to anew..It's what will carry you and your wonderful heart into tomorrow.

Not let go of anything

Not become complacent towards the tragedy of others

But hold those things positive within each memory

And let that carry outward to those whom you love


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*

I get so mushy sometimes


----------



## Izme

Twinny..I've dealt with Alzheimers in my life..It's perhaps the most scariest and cruel of all..Since it robs you of memories

*shudder*

Isn't that our foundation of sorts?

I feel that indeed they know their own demise..And are scared..They are not robbed of complete reason

The only thing I can find positive from such a condition is the ability to forget life's pain..perhaps that's a lesson for all of us


----------



## Izme

I find myself at all times questioning

perhaps that's a burden..I liken it to discovery


----------



## dotty999

gypsygrace said:


> I'm sorry too, Darlene*. Such a sad disease.* I was going to say it not only robs the person from family and friends but also of themselves.


yep, my stepfather has the same, he's much worse now, sadly, it's not usually the disease that kills them, there's usually a secondary reason..


----------



## twinofangelize56

izme said:


> Oh my gosh Twinny
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> I'm so sorry!
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> I had to write something After that! For you and Bonnie
> 
> Requiem of my friends And Family
> 
> A record in time of those I know now
> 
> and Testimony of those I've lost
> 
> Dancing in the limelight of experience
> 
> All around me I see forward and behind
> 
> To the record that is my essence
> 
> To road of assumed beauty that I search
> 
> Something that makes my heart see the light
> 
> It keeps me from falling apart
> 
> I'm danicng in all of your love
> 
> Like a child at Christmas
> 
> It's the divine and the great thing that makes me whole
> 
> You fall and I'll catch you
> 
> Remember that
> 
> You're never alone as long as I still breathe a breath
> 
> And think of you
> 
> I'm the light to all your darkness
> 
> Copyright><">2011


*hugs*
Thank you, Fishy. 



izme said:


> I want many of you here at TSG to know
> 
> I love you!
> 
> No..I'm not drunk..I don't drink very often..I'm just eclectic


Those are the words that one needs to say more often.... as well as hear more often.

I love you!



gypsygrace said:


> I'm sorry too, Darlene. Such a sad disease. I was going to say it not only robs the person from family and friends but also of themselves.


I can't imagine getting that prognosis. 



izme said:


> *stokes the fire*
> 
> I get so mushy sometimes


Mushy is allowed and welcomed. 



izme said:


> Twinny..I've dealt with Alzheimers in my life..It's perhaps the most scariest and cruel of all..Since it robs you of memories
> 
> *shudder*
> 
> Isn't that our foundation of sorts?
> 
> I feel that indeed they know their own demise..And are scared..They are not robbed of complete reason
> 
> The only thing I can find positive from such a condition is the ability to forget life's pain..perhaps that's a lesson for all of us


As I said... I can't imagine getting that prognosis. 



dotty999 said:


> yep, my stepfather has the same, he's much worse now, sadly, it's not usually the disease that kills them, there's usually a secondary reason..


True that, Dotty.

He has a serious medical event happening that would require a difficult surgery that he may not even survive let alone recover from in his condition as it stands. His wife made the very difficult decision to not do the surgery. They had discussed each other's wishes years ago if it ever came to this and she is following his medical directive to the letter. A brave woman no doubt.


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> yep, my stepfather has the same, he's much worse now, sadly, it's not usually the disease that kills them, there's usually a secondary reason..


I'm sorry Dot!

Big hugs to you! 

It's a rough one to witness but must be way worse for those inflicted


----------



## Izme

Twinny..You are such a great gal and I totally adore you

I'm so sorry you are going through this 

I hope that You are OK and here's a big hug just to get you thru a few days



><">


----------



## valis

fishy......hmmm.....rap?

fishy wishy, izme chablis
boom chikka boom boom boom
martial arts, rene descartes
firepits, lookin' like Spitz
a simple man with some complex charts

boom boom chikka boom

killer mustache
no bling just flash
chuck norris, he be runnin'

boom boom chikka boom

run dm to the c
take their lessons from thee
my rhymes they be stunnin

boom boom chikka to the bazoom.



peace bro.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> fishy......hmmm.....rap?
> 
> fishy wishy, izme chablis
> boom chikka boom boom boom
> martial arts, rene descartes
> firepits, lookin' like Spitz
> a simple man with some complex charts
> 
> boom boom chikka boom
> 
> killer mustache
> no bling just flash
> chuck norris, he be runnin'
> 
> boom boom chikka boom
> 
> run dm to the c
> take their lessons from thee
> my rhymes they be stunnin
> 
> boom boom chikka to the bazoom.
> 
> 
> 
> peace bro.


LMAO :up:

Hey bud!!!!!! So good to see you! I hope life is awesome for you! 

Gotta love the whole rap theme 

I tried the whole rap thing but I thought just playin with a drum machine and the theme song to the flintstones(where Rap originated) Just wassn't cuttin it 

I have long hair and a killer mustache and my friends keep sayin I look like a 70s porn star 

I'm so proud

lmao

Stop by any time!

*stokes the fire*

><">


----------



## valis

werd, G. 

Life is good, could always be better, but it can ALWAYS be worse. At least I know my musical limitations; bad part is, I still think I can rap.

Next time I'll bring the marshmallows.

Peace, my icthysian friend.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> werd, G.
> 
> Life is good, could always be better, but it can ALWAYS be worse. At least I know my musical limitations; bad part is, I still think I can rap.
> 
> Next time I'll bring the marshmallows.
> 
> Peace, my icthysian friend.


That's good my friend! Sure beats that alternative you speak of.

In a way are we all memes? From the small child to the geriatric of old..something to learn if we just brush the hair out of our eyes..Step out of the cave and just plain listen? .


----------



## valis

izme said:


> That's good my friend! Sure beats that alternative you speak of.
> 
> In a way are we all memes? From the small child to the geriatric of old..something to learn if we just brush the hair out of our eyes..Step out of the cave and just plain listen? .


memes? oh boy.............


----------



## valis

later, gang......gotta get The Twit (yes, he's reached Cap status) on his homework.....peace, and thanks fishy, for, well, everything.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> memes? oh boy.............


use a term like icthysian and I'm drawn to that epihpany


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> later, gang......gotta get The Twit (yes, he's reached Cap status) on his homework.....peace, and thanks fishy, for, well, everything.


Well...You deserve everything!


----------



## Izme

Sitting amongst the stars and sand I'm drawn to thought..Deep thought

Lookin at my footprints in the sand leading up to this ocassion

I find myself in Awe of the fact that

Wow..I'm almost 50 years old and I'm still here

Never bit the big one while crossing the road

by a bread truck 

*sigh*

Life is such a lottery ticket

you either win it all

or just keep playing

because hope carries us

*stokes the fire*


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> later, gang......gotta get The Twit (yes, he's reached Cap status) on his homework.....peace, and thanks fishy, for, well, everything.


Peace to you my friend..May life lead you down a path to shangri la..for that will truly make you fortunate and unique


----------



## dotty999

izme said:


> Sitting amongst the stars and sand I'm drawn to thought..Deep thought
> 
> Lookin at my footprints in the sand leading up to this ocassion
> 
> I find myself in Awe of the fact that
> 
> *Wow..I'm almost 50 years old and I'm still here*
> 
> Never bit the big one while crossing the road
> 
> by a bread truck
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Life is such a lottery ticket
> 
> you either win it all
> 
> or just keep playing
> 
> because hope carries us
> 
> *stokes the fire*


I thought you were around 30! I need to re think my flirting technique


----------



## twinofangelize56

izme said:


> Twinny..You are such a great gal and I totally adore you
> 
> I'm so sorry you are going through this
> 
> I hope that You are OK and here's a big hug just to get you thru a few days
> 
> 
> 
> ><">


Thanks, Fishy. Adorable UR2. 

I'm okay. I'm stronger than I think I am at times. Just wish I wasn't so teary when I need to talk to others about things. I think the older I get the more the 'baby' in me comes out to play. Or cry in this case. 



valis said:


> fishy......hmmm.....rap?
> 
> fishy wishy, izme chablis
> boom chikka boom boom boom
> martial arts, rene descartes
> firepits, lookin' like Spitz
> a simple man with some complex charts
> 
> boom boom chikka boom
> 
> killer mustache
> no bling just flash
> chuck norris, he be runnin'
> 
> boom boom chikka boom
> 
> run dm to the c
> take their lessons from thee
> my rhymes they be stunnin
> 
> boom boom chikka to the bazoom.
> 
> 
> 
> peace bro.


LOL!

Not to sound cruel.... but do keep your day job.


----------



## twinofangelize56

dotty999 said:


> I thought you were around 30! I need to re think my flirting technique


Haven't you heard, Dotty? 50 is the new 30! 

So your flirting technique is right on the money.


----------



## twinofangelize56

Oops! Almost forgot....

*tosses several logs onto the fire*


----------



## valis

twinofangelize56 said:


> LOL!
> 
> Not to sound cruel.... but do keep your day job.


trust me, I plan to.  I get told on a pretty much daily basis by some underage midget twerp that, whilst I can do a pile of things, and most of them well, two things I fail miserably at are singing and dancing. The dancing I can understand; I'm 6'6", and have the athletic talent one usually sees in viciously drunk wildebeests.

But the singing, well, that sort of stings a little.


----------



## twinofangelize56

valis said:


> trust me, I plan to.  I get told on a pretty much daily basis by some underage midget twerp that, whilst I can do a pile of things, and most of them well, two things I fail miserably at are singing and dancing. The dancing I can understand; I'm 6'6", and have the athletic talent one usually sees in viciously drunk wildebeests.
> 
> But the singing, well, that sort of stings a little.


Sometimes we have to trust what our children tell us. They are, after all, our biggest and bestest critics and fans wrapped up in one. 

I would like to believe that when I sing a song..... any song/any singer (male/female).... that I sound exactly or pretty darn close to them when I'm belting along to the radio. However, my family has told me many..... many..... many..... many times that I am quite mistaken. I suppose that just means that I sound way better and well that's just fine with me. 

I've even been asked to sing Solo by them. Something about not hearing me or something. *scratches head*


----------



## valis

i can relate. trust me, oh boy how I can relate.

Ever try following along with Mssr. Delp on 'More Than A Feeling'? FF to about 3:50 in, then listen through 4:10 or so, and you'll rapidly see why I'm banned from singing in the same zip code as the wife and son.


----------



## dotty999

twinofangelize56 said:


> Haven't you heard, Dotty? 50 is the new 30!
> 
> *So your flirting technique is right on the mone*y.


I'd hate to think I've been doing it wrong all these years!



valis said:


> trust me, I plan to.  I get told on a pretty much daily basis by some underage midget *twerp *that, whilst I can do a pile of things, and most of them well, two things I fail miserably at are singing and dancing. T


I'm quite amazed you use that word, I thought it was a Brit thang I've come across many twerps in my time and expect there's many more out there I've yet to meet

Would the world be a better place if it were twerp free?


----------



## Izme

Well..I know that I come and go often

I need to get rid of this horrible ISP I have..It's cricket and it is so bad for surfing..I need to save up some $$ to get comcast, Since I owe them a back bill...

So I'll be going offline for a short time til I can get Comcast back up

I look forward to coming back and chatting with all of you

I'll see you soon

><">

Look at the speed and tell me i'm not getting ripped off by my ISP! $50 a month for this Crcket


----------



## valis

good lord. You may well want to look into getting an air card or some such, but those also require contracts. Good news is that they work wherever a cell phone works.


----------



## twinofangelize56

The cold winds of Spring swirl the ashes in the firepit that were somehow untouched by the rains that have drenched the area. The fire tried in vain against the onslaught and with one last puff the rains won out. The smell of the firepit is unpleasant and offers no welcome. The surrounding sands show no footprints of the visitors that once tended the fires. Only a soggy puddle here and there where the rain water has yet to soak in.

The sun sits behind the clouds offering no warmth and the day wears on as dreary as it began. An occasional gull swoops and screeches its own distaste at the water that offers no tasty treat. 

At the edge of the sand where the grasses meet, a lone bud struggles against the odds.


----------



## dotty999

Darlene, your words are amazingly descriptive, makes one feel and see through your eyes,you have such a flair and draw us in, have you ever thought to write seriously? you're a natural believe me! :up:


----------



## twinofangelize56

dotty999 said:


> Darlene, your words are amazingly descriptive, makes one feel and see through your eyes,you have such a flair and draw us in, have you ever thought to write seriously? you're a natural believe me! :up:


Thank you, Dotty. That's a lovely compliment. 

I've actually been working on a novel over the past several years. Some day I may buckle down and actually give it my undivided attention. Perhaps when I retire. 

Real life keeps getting in the way.

I have a few weeks off this summer and plan to settle in with my completed pages to refresh my intent. Sometimes that's enough to get me started again and off I go for another chapter or four. It's been an interesting adventure. I find that I write one chapter and then must squeeze in a chapter between it and where I left off. My ideas and thoughts sometimes get ahead of themselves. I blame it on the characters actually. Aren't they supposed to help me now that I've created them? LOL!


----------



## dotty999

Listen girl, if you've got it flaunt it and you have it in abundance! You've also got a good sense of humour that I can understand!


----------



## help4me

My oldest daughter and one of her best friends singing "The Prayer" at their high school variety show... yeah I'm a proud mom!


----------



## franca

help4me said:


> My oldest daughter and one of her best friends singing "The Prayer" at their high school variety show... yeah I'm a proud mom!


Very nice, Encore!!!!...:up::up::up:


----------



## help4me

AN encore eh??? As you wish my cyber sweetie... Here's Katie singing "On My Own."


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*

Hiya Beachgoers! 

I missed all of you!

I'm back online and happy to be back here! I hope everyone is doing good!

><">

Awesome Talent and vids Bonnie! You must be very proud!

*hugs*


----------



## help4me

I am proud!!!  She graduates highschool tomorrow ... where did the time go?


----------



## help4me

izme said:


> *stokes the fire*
> 
> Hiya Beachgoers!
> 
> I missed all of you!
> 
> I'm back online and happy to be back here! I hope everyone is doing good!
> 
> ><">
> 
> Awesome Talent and vids Bonnie! You must be very proud!
> 
> *hugs*


Welcome back fishy dear... you were indeed missed *hugs*


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> Welcome back fishy dear... you were indeed missed *hugs*


Thanks Bonnie!

And so good to see you!

I hope life is all good!

Wanna go for a stroll down the beach?

Look for shells etc..


----------



## help4me

izme said:


> Thanks Bonnie!
> 
> And so good to see you!
> 
> I hope life is all good!
> 
> Wanna go for a stroll down the beach?
> 
> Look for shells etc..


Sounds delightful! Perhaps a horse race later?


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> Sounds delightful! Perhaps a horse race later?


Sounds good to me! 

*stokes the fire*

It's a wet day out...rain off and on and the temps are down , but it still beats any day at work :up:

A little R&R is in order today


----------



## Izme

May 21st, 2011 @ 6pm, the judgemental earthquake/end of humandkind starts

So I was thinking of Camping

With an H that is

Surname and your to blame

May 21, 2011

He said we'll all mostly go to heaven

Bodies will awaken

our nerves all shaken

Yet this isn't the event

Another useless ten minutes on you tube spent

I'm still here!

And all you doomsayers seem very queer

A coward dies a thousand deaths

with armeggedon not so near

I guess it proves something

Believe half of what you see..

and None of what you hear.

I'll live yet another year! ><">

*puts down the grape koolaid*  

I thought we are all going to see a massive earthquake til 6 pm Saturday night and if we don't beieve in (santa Clause) we will all perish? 

*Stokes the fire*


----------



## pyritechips

What planet are you on?

Everybody here on Earth perished as was predicted.

The proceeding message was pre-recorded.


----------



## Izme

pyritechips said:


> What planet are you on?
> 
> Everybody here on Earth perished as was predicted.
> 
> The proceeding message was pre-recorded.




That just sucks..I didn't want to have to do another Monday at work!  

*stokes the fire*


----------



## roblooman

lol.... i didnt even know about the end of the earth saw something on c-span about religios nuts but ...was there supose to be something happening?


whats the deal?


Rob


----------



## Izme

roblooman said:


> lol.... i didnt even know about the end of the earth saw something on c-span about religios nuts but ...was there supose to be something happening?
> 
> whats the deal?
> 
> Rob


Hello and nice to meet you Rob..Welcome to the firepit

It was all the buz last week at work..A good laugh..This guy was saying that the end of the world was to happen on may 21st..with zombies crawling out of graves and a huge earthquake that would last 24 hours would kill everyone whom was a non believer etc etc...

The only zombies I have seen are at work!


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*

A nice day outside! Nice and warm with no rain. We need days like this to wash the fink of winter away!


----------



## valis

we need the rain down here, fishy.......work some of that icthyological magicismo and get some h to the two to oh down this way, s'il vous plait.


----------



## valis

oh yeah.......boom chikka boom boom.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> we need the rain down here, fishy.......work some of that icthyological magicismo and get some h to the two to oh down this way, s'il vous plait.


I'd try a rain dance but I think I might bust a hip! 

Hey...isn't that a song?


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> oh yeah.......boom chikka boom boom.


I heard that tune on a porn movie once


----------



## Izme

One thing about rain...it keeps netflix busy!


----------



## valis

izme said:


> I'd try a rain dance but I think I might bust a hip!
> 
> Hey...isn't that a song?


dude, don't try that on me.......yer so hip you can't see over your pelvis.........


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> dude, don't try that on me.......yer so hip you can't see over your pelvis.........


LMAO 

Hip doesn't mean I produce rain at a whim 

Although I could come down and throw a bucket of water on ya! 

Although some folks here might say that i'm into all male wet t-shirt contests!

NOTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Izme

My heart and prayers go out to those in the middle of all those tornadoes..I'm so glad we don't have to deal with twisters! 

*stokes the fire*

*walks down the beach*


----------



## Izme

Where is Twinny? I miss her wonderful wit and company


----------



## Izme

If dogs could talk!






LMAO!


----------



## Izme

That is so my dogs!


----------



## Izme

Why do I get a feelin that the family cat is toast?


----------



## Cookiegal

izme said:


> LMAO!


I've edited your acronym for profanity Fish. Please be more careful in the future.


----------



## Izme

Cookiegal said:


> I've edited your acronym for profanity Fish. Please be more careful in the future.


No problemo :up: Sorry


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*

A big storm is heading our way..Temps 20 degrees below normal and rain up to an inch..High winds etc...I have a big locust tree above my drive way so when the high winds come in my cars get parked out on the street.


----------



## Izme

This has been a crazzzzy spring..Not really one at all, Below average temps and tons of rain up here in the Pacific Northwest...Crazzzzy weather..But I am so glad I'm not back east with killer tornados etc...So I'll cound my blessings...stoke the fire and look for the positive


----------



## Cookiegal

izme said:


> No problemo :up: Sorry


It's problemA!......problemA! Sorry accepted.


----------



## valis

semantics, schmemantics...........this is, after all, the fire pit, Cookiegal......saisissez une bière, asseyez-vous, et détendez. Et racontez-nous une histoire.

Et le poisson sur la bibliotheque.


----------



## Izme

Cookiegal said:


> It's problemA!......problemA! Sorry accepted.


Ohhhh..so yer using semantics on me huh?


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> semantics, schmemantics...........this is, after all, the fire pit, Cookiegal......saisissez une bière, asseyez-vous, et détendez. Et racontez-nous une histoire.
> 
> Et le poisson sur la bibliotheque.


Speak English! 

Next thing you know yer tryin to talk abut the origin of the universe where I would quickly refer you to the hard back called *hitchhikers guide to the universe*  Pffffffffffft


----------



## Izme

You do know the answer right?


----------



## Cookiegal

izme said:


> Ohhhh..so yer using semantics on me huh?


What does an anti-virus program have to do with it?


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> semantics, schmemantics...........this is, after all, the fire pit, Cookiegal......saisissez une bière, asseyez-vous, et détendez. Et racontez-nous une histoire.
> 
> Et le poisson sur la bibliotheque.


LOL! s


----------



## Izme

My dogs even smell the fact that I went to MickeyD's and didn't bring them some..Yes they can smell a quarter pounder on ya after 3 days. They would flat freak out! Next thing you know I'm pullin rib eyes out.. oh wait...rump roast..so they can get treated...pfffft 

It's bad enough I have to clean up their land mines and brush their stinkin teeth everyday..I have to give them half of my quarter pounder? 

I think I'm the pet and they are the masters


----------



## Izme

cookiegal said:


> what does an anti-virus program have to do with it? :d


lol!

:d


----------



## Izme

I think cookiegal just might like using the whip on us...Just like Candy did


----------



## Cookiegal

izme said:


> I think cookiegal just might like using the whip on us...Just like Candy did


Well some people pass the baton, others the whip. She trained me well. 

Don't make me slap you with a wet fish....oh wait....you are a wet fish.


----------



## Izme

Cookiegal said:


> Well some people pass the baton, others the whip. She trained me well.


LOL!

You learn well grasshoppa!


----------



## Cookiegal

izme said:


> LOL!
> 
> You learn well grasshoppa!


You're too fast and didn't get my edit.


----------



## Izme

Cookiegal said:


> You're too fast and didn't get my edit.


Actually I'm slow cuz I don't want to bust a hip!!!!


----------



## Izme

Cookiegal said:


> Well some people pass the baton, others the whip. She trained me well.
> 
> Don't make me slap you with a wet fish....oh wait....you are a wet fish.


Candy used to threaten me and all that ever did was excite moi!


----------



## valis

izme said:


> You do know the answer right?


'don't panic'.


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> LOL! s


notice.........I'm still waiting for the story......that's what firepits are all about, mon cherie.......the ability to kick back, relax, relate, and most important of all, tell a tale.

As someone once said, it's not the tale, it's they who tell it.

and lord knows I've got a few tales to tell.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> 'don't panic'.


The answer is hamburger!


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> notice.........I'm still waiting for the story......that's what firepits are all about, mon cherie.......the ability to kick back, relax, relate, and most important of all, tell a tale.
> 
> As someone once said, it's not the tale, it's they who tell it.
> 
> and lord knows I've got a few tales to tell.


Well...a tail is just a tail til you treat it to something else!


----------



## valis

izme said:


> The answer is hamburger!


and don't forget your towel.........


----------



## valis

izme said:


> Well...a tail is just a tail til you treat it to something else!


listen...........

a firepit is someplace next to an ocean......sparks are flying, competing with the stars for nighttime illumantion.......waves are crashing, no-see-ums are biting, somebody is ALWAYS fishing around for that last beer in the cooler, and that's when story time starts.......

so.....the way I see it.........

Cookiegal owes us a story.



let me get this server DHCP migration nonsense down to a sensical level, and I'll spin a yarn or three. But that may take a week or two.

And I'd like to see what type of stories we can produce. 'We', btw, being shorthand for our lovely, gifted, and bilingual administrator Cookiegal.......

Failing that, I reckon I can take another one of your 'fishy invades the prison camp in south Guatemala and saves the peasants from terrorists with exploding papayas' stories. 

peace, gang. Off to fight the good fight.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> and don't forget your towel.........


Of course not


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> listen...........
> 
> a firepit is someplace next to an ocean......sparks are flying, competing with the stars for nighttime illumantion.......waves are crashing, no-see-ums are biting, somebody is ALWAYS fishing around for that last beer in the cooler, and that's when story time starts.......
> 
> so.....the way I see it.........
> 
> Cookiegal owes us a story.
> 
> 
> 
> let me get this server DHCP migration nonsense down to a sensical level, and I'll spin a yarn or three. But that may take a week or two.
> 
> And I'd like to see what type of stories we can produce. 'We', btw, being shorthand for our lovely, gifted, and bilingual administrator Cookiegal.......
> 
> Failing that, I reckon I can take another one of your 'fishy invades the prison camp in south Guatemala and saves the peasants from terrorists with exploding papayas' stories.
> 
> peace, gang. Off to fight the good fight.


You said a mouthful and nailed it my friend!

And yes...Perhaps she owes us a story..Just because 

Ok OK..here's a great story

I fished up in the bering sea for 3 years..When I was a greenhorn I had to jump inside the crab pots and bait them and pull out the octopuss that were inside..The asians would spend big money for them..Specifically the heart.

I was pulling out one huge octopus

Side note: When an octopuss get's threatened or wants to use it's power (they are very powerful) It's head would get much bigger

Anyhoo..I was lifting this huge octopuss out of the pot when I accidently got it turned towards me...It must have had 6 foot legs at least

So it grabbed the deck and me and his head swelled up..I took two steps back and it was stuck to the deck with the tips of his legs..So I fell backward

The next thing I know is that i'm laying on my back on the deck and this giant octopuss is on top of me, His beak right over my chest (right out of a horror movie)

One of the deckhands grabbed a stick with a 24 penny nail stuck thru it and hit the octopuss right in the head..It let go of me and I jumped right up..."give me that stick!) 

So after the season was over I went to another job in the Aluetian Islands...$300 a day unloading large ships of their cargo

I climbed aboard this ship and they told me that the hold was full of octopuss (reliving my nightmare once again) *gulp*

There was a tank loaded with hundreds of octopuss and I had a plank (2x8) to walk on..It bounced severely and I went in

Reliving my frightening experience once again

You wanna see someone come out of the water fast?

Wow!

I'm laying on this plank and it's bouncing

I proceded to unload the ship anyway

Ocassionally I have a nightmare about it  

*stokes the fire*


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> Well some people pass the baton, others the whip. She trained me well.
> 
> *Don't make me slap you with a wet fish..*..oh wait....you are a wet fish.


That's a Brit saying!  where did you get it from?


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> That's a Brit saying!  where did you get it from?


LOL! 

Hi Dot! So good to see ya!


----------



## dotty999

Hi and yea I know!


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> Hi and yea I know!


Know it all


----------



## dotty999

not all, I'm an avid learner doncha know?


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> not all, I'm an avid learner doncha know?


A wise person is ALWAYS in search of new questions!


----------



## dotty999

that's because they know most of the answers already!


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> that's because they know most of the answers already!




Anyone that claims to know it all or be perfect lacks one important thing

Accountability


----------



## dotty999

I only claim to know enough!


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> I only claim to know enough!


Me too! 

I know enough just to keep me out trouble but even then I fall short at times


----------



## dotty999

with you, trouble is your middle name!


----------



## valis

fishy.......can't tell my corresponding story, as this is a family site............but it's similar, only involves wapiti........


give me a few.......I'll pull something together........lord knows I got enough stories under these ferocious and stormy brows to fill a few comet-filled evenings........


----------



## valis

when I get time, I'll relate to you the story of The Dream I had when I was 12.......it's rather lengthy, won me an award in 10th or 11th grade for fiction writing, and still bugs me to this day.

Somnambulism and a fear of werewolves (both of which, incidentally, I carry to this day) are the thematic elements.




And Cookiegal?

Still waiting, my dear.


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> That's a Brit saying!  where did you get it from?


We have fish in Canada too and most of them are wet.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> And Cookiegal?
> 
> Still waiting, my dear.


Me no know no stories.


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> with you, trouble is your middle name!


Then one fine name it is


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> fishy.......can't tell my corresponding story, as this is a family site............but it's similar, only involves wapiti........
> 
> give me a few.......I'll pull something together........lord knows I got enough stories under these ferocious and stormy brows to fill a few comet-filled evenings........


When you mention comets I shudder at the thought of hale bop cults and grape kooliad


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> when I get time, I'll relate to you the story of The Dream I had when I was 12.......it's rather lengthy, won me an award in 10th or 11th grade for fiction writing, and still bugs me to this day.
> 
> Somnambulism and a fear of werewolves (both of which, incidentally, I carry to this day) are the thematic elements.
> 
> And Cookiegal?
> 
> Still waiting, my dear.


I'll wait patiently for your intellectual prowess 

Meanwhile i'll stare at the moon and howl a few times...Hmmmmm

My teeth are getting sharp


----------



## Izme

Cookiegal said:


> Me no know no stories.


I beg to differ..I'll bet you'd curl the toes of even the wildest


----------



## Izme

Cookiegal said:


> We have fish in Canada too and most of them are wet.


Fish are supposed to be wet 

It's politically correct 

PFFFFFFFFFFFFFT


----------



## Izme

Dot... we must be relatives cuz I know yer middle name is trouble!


----------



## Izme

I dreamt I was a werewolf once....I had a strange craving for corn dogs and moon pies


----------



## Izme

Cookiegal said:


> Me no know no stories.


You just lack accountability


----------



## Cookiegal

izme said:


> I beg to differ..I'll bet you'd curl the toes of even the wildest


Ha! You'll never know.


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> Me no know no stories.


and me no buy that.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> and me no buy that.


me no care.


----------



## valis

aaaaaaaaaand me know that as well.........


----------



## Izme

Cookiegal said:


> Ha! You'll never know.


Ohh come onnnn...why be so secretive


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> aaaaaaaaaand me know that as well.........


That's a lot of A"s


----------



## Izme

Dang it...I'm still waiting for yer answer to it all! I haven't a clue


----------



## Izme

ok ok..here's a question..how do you take a handful of dirt and make it intelligent?

I know..I asked that before


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*

It's so windy I think I saw mary Poppins fly by at a 100 MPH!


----------



## Izme

Sandy oasis

The lines being crossed over

all of the lines are crossed in sand

give me cup

Line my head

Never give up on the postive

the beauty in the sand's footprints

talk to me with it's glass pebbles

I need a reason why that matters

Calling you beachgoers

Like asking children why

do you see from the mind's eye?

We're all looking for something

Something that makes us shine

We're all looking for something

Maybe I don't want to find it

holding my breath

feeling it for the first time

Am I alone

like a stone

no way

as I see it

it's easy

looking at you

I'll hold my breath and let you in

once gain

under my skin

I'll help you tonight

just hold you tight

remove all the fright

this world

it comes alive

hold your breath

I'll let you inside

My world

under my skin

within my heart

the first time

I know


----------



## Izme

Aren't all of us searching? For all that is beautiful?

Deep as the sky is blue?


----------



## valis

let's see if I got time for this........

background: my house in Colorado was exactly 2 miles from the church. We lived in a very remote area of Colorado, our church didn't have very many people, and there were only 13 kids that attended. That number is important. Buddy of mine, Danny, used to come up from the city once a month or so to overnight. To the dream:

We (Danny and I) are in the church parking lot in a Winnebago, playing poker. Pastor Owens states that he is going to go create a werewolf behind the church. Werewolves being a personal fear of mine (plus chaotic evil) I beg off. Danny sticks by my side, and we play cribbage. Pastor Owens and the 12 other kids boogeyed on off into the night.

It got late, and Danny and I bagged it. Something woke me up later on, and going to open the door to the Winnebago, I stumbled over the slumbering form of Danny. As you all know, Winnebago's have steps leading down from the door to the ground, so there is about 8" of clearance from the bottom door frame to the ground. As I stumbled, I hit the door hard enough to knock it open, where, it flew about a foot wide and then hit something and stopped abruptly. I landed face first, leaning over the entrance, and as I looked right, I saw two (not four) paws, turn around and speed off into the forest. 

I knew that something like that could not, and should not, exist. I awoke Danny, and after some pestering, got him to go with me. We traipsed about half a mile into the forest until we came to a clearing behind the church (the clearing, by the way, is real; we used to plant rhubarb and scallions there). In said clearing we saw 12 small burial mounds arranged in a half-circle, say from 9 to 3, and one large burial mound at high noon. Behind the large burial mound was an inverted cross buried in the ground.

Behind the cross we heard very non-normal noises.

Being 12 (my real age at the time) we booked it. Passed the Winnebago, down Black Forest Lane to Gun Club trail (one mile), down Gun Club Trail to my house (one mile). At which point in time the dream got dream like, and Danny was gone in a puff of smoke.

I woke up shortly thereafter (for real, not in the dream) and noticed a gleam in my closet. Being still heavily ensconced in dream fugue, I shouted and launched my alarm clock at it, bounced up, and popped on the light. Turns out it was the moonlight (full moon, still not kidding) glinting off of my boy scout uni badges. Whew.

Turned around to get the light and noticed dirt track and pine needles on the floor. Looked at my legs; beat to crap, feet all bloody (as if I'd been, say, running for a couple miles in my sleep) and my bed was full of pine needles and dirt as well.

Spooked the holy bejeesus out of me. I've sleepwalked since I was a baby (The Twit, btw, does this as well), usually in times of stress, but not always. When the missus was pregnant with The Twit, I woke up one night in the bathtub, fully dressed (socks and shoes), cat in my lap, and had read about 40 pages of the book I was currently reading.

But nothing in my life has compared to that sheer brilliant panic that occurred when I realized that at some point in my dream, I was outside chasing a werewolf, then being chased by one. To this day, dunno how real it was; you guys know me, I may not be the sharpest knife in the flowerbed, but I am generally a rather logical person. Yet even today, at age 43, in my home with my wife and son sleeping, I can totally freak myself out thinking about what is outside watching me.




Especially during a full moon. 



peace, enjoy.


----------



## Izme

Ok..I grabbed my geetar and waxed poetic! 

Lookin for that perfect song


----------



## Izme

Gazing at the world outside

so much pain

bigotry at the heart of all the pain and wars of past

after all it's just the billions of us

I'll just dream

of peace it may seem

better days


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> let's see if I got time for this........
> 
> background: my house in Colorado was exactly 2 miles from the church. We lived in a very remote area of Colorado, our church didn't have very many people, and there were only 13 kids that attended. That number is important. Buddy of mine, Danny, used to come up from the city once a month or so to overnight. To the dream:
> 
> We (Danny and I) are in the church parking lot in a Winnebago, playing poker. Pastor Owens states that he is going to go create a werewolf behind the church. Werewolves being a personal fear of mine (plus chaotic evil) I beg off. Danny sticks by my side, and we play cribbage. Pastor Owens and the 12 other kids boogeyed on off into the night.
> 
> It got late, and Danny and I bagged it. Something woke me up later on, and going to open the door to the Winnebago, I stumbled over the slumbering form of Danny. As you all know, Winnebago's have steps leading down from the door to the ground, so there is about 8" of clearance from the bottom door frame to the ground. As I stumbled, I hit the door hard enough to knock it open, where, it flew about a foot wide and then hit something and stopped abruptly. I landed face first, leaning over the entrance, and as I looked right, I saw two (not four) paws, turn around and speed off into the forest.
> 
> I knew that something like that could not, and should not, exist. I awoke Danny, and after some pestering, got him to go with me. We traipsed about half a mile into the forest until we came to a clearing behind the church (the clearing, by the way, is real; we used to plant rhubarb and scallions there). In said clearing we saw 12 small burial mounds arranged in a half-circle, say from 9 to 3, and one large burial mound at high noon. Behind the large burial mound was an inverted cross buried in the ground.
> 
> Behind the cross we heard very non-normal noises.
> 
> Being 12 (my real age at the time) we booked it. Passed the Winnebago, down Black Forest Lane to Gun Club trail (one mile), down Gun Club Trail to my house (one mile). At which point in time the dream got dream like, and Danny was gone in a puff of smoke.
> 
> I woke up shortly thereafter (for real, not in the dream) and noticed a gleam in my closet. Being still heavily ensconced in dream fugue, I shouted and launched my alarm clock at it, bounced up, and popped on the light. Turns out it was the moonlight (full moon, still not kidding) glinting off of my boy scout uni badges. Whew.
> 
> Turned around to get the light and noticed dirt track and pine needles on the floor. Looked at my legs; beat to crap, feet all bloody (as if I'd been, say, running for a couple miles in my sleep) and my bed was full of pine needles and dirt as well.
> 
> Spooked the holy bejeesus out of me. I've sleepwalked since I was a baby (The Twit, btw, does this as well), usually in times of stress, but not always. When the missus was pregnant with The Twit, I woke up one night in the bathtub, fully dressed (socks and shoes), cat in my lap, and had read about 40 pages of the book I was currently reading.
> 
> But nothing in my life has compared to that sheer brilliant panic that occurred when I realized that at some point in my dream, I was outside chasing a werewolf, then being chased by one. To this day, dunno how real it was; you guys know me, I may not be the sharpest knife in the flowerbed, but I am generally a rather logical person. Yet even today, at age 43, in my home with my wife and son sleeping, I can totally freak myself out thinking about what is outside watching me.
> 
> Especially during a full moon.
> 
> 
> 
> peace, enjoy.


Absolutely wonderful! Thank you for sharing that with us here at the pit..The place where dreams are spoken and life's experiences are spoken in poetic sand castles


----------



## Izme

Copesetic is the firepit's middle name


----------



## valis

it was cool.....in the full format it was close to 10k words, and won a few awards for writing in HS........

had another momentous dream last night......sort of an 'Angel Heart' twist with ol' Lewis Cyphere as the protagonist, but me as a rather important bit player, taking place in a Lovecraftian hotel of shifting corridors and vanishing floors.....it was strong enough so that I (of the 'I love driving fast at 5 in the morning when nobody else is awake and listing to music at level 12' [literally the highlight of most of my days]) didn't even make it to the end of the cul-de-sac before killing the radio and traveling the remainder of my morning sojourn in extremely thoughtful silence.......crap, who am I kidding; last evening's dream is still so strong I can _stil_ recall the tactile sensations it evoked.

At least I didn't go moseying around in my sleep.

Have to digest that one, got a rough draft in print currently (always keep a notepad next to the bed) but it's still pretty raw........need to finalize it.

but for now, that's my tale..........Cookiegal?

C'mon, kid. We all know that beneath that sheer Canuck veneer beats a heart of gold and an imagination to go with it......story time, young lady........


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> it was cool.....in the full format it was close to 10k words, and won a few awards for writing in HS........
> 
> had another momentous dream last night......sort of an 'Angel Heart' twist with ol' Lewis Cyphere as the protagonist, but me as a rather important bit player, taking place in a Lovecraftian hotel of shifting corridors and vanishing floors.....it was strong enough so that I (of the 'I love driving fast at 5 in the morning when nobody else is awake and listing to music at level 12' [literally the highlight of most of my days]) didn't even make it to the end of the cul-de-sac before killing the radio and traveling the remainder of my morning sojourn in extremely thoughtful silence.......crap, who am I kidding; last evening's dream is still so strong I can _stil_ recall the tactile sensations it evoked.
> 
> At least I didn't go moseying around in my sleep.
> 
> Have to digest that one, got a rough draft in print currently (always keep a notepad next to the bed) but it's still pretty raw........need to finalize it.
> 
> but for now, that's my tale..........Cookiegal?
> 
> C'mon, kid. We all know that beneath that sheer Canuck veneer beats a heart of gold and an imagination to go with it......story time, young lady........


Sojourn your lustful tactile dreams and grasp the bust a move


----------



## Izme

Mannn, I am so glad yer sharing this with us...come on cookiegal..climb aboard this bus..hey lady...just bust a move 

We all know yer just a funky cold medina 

Babyyyy you got it


----------



## valis

dew wot, now?

dude, remember; I'm about as hip as a hipless llama in a non-hippified country where hips are outlawed and pants are booming on the black market.

I got something about busting a lusty gasp and journeying so I dream about movies, but other than that, I'm lost.

off to watch hockey, kids........enjoy.......

(/me leaves some marshmallows)


----------



## Izme

Don't take everything away

This life of negative life of reality

Blown away by the nonsense

trying to see the good things in life

Can we make it something positive?

Backpack bombs and loving songs

Why is it so over?

I've takin all I can take

love is everything

and I won't give up

I'll make it into something good

Let's all try to make it right

nothing is over when love is involved

don't let it slip away from our lives

I'll stand on this ground

without a sound

peace in my heart

This planet blows me away

good things are so hard to find

let's all make this good

make it right this tome

turn the borders into love

it's not over

I cannot wait

I'll just hold on

won't bring us down

make this planet into something wonderful

don't let us all slip into the pain

it's not over

if we fight
try to make this planet into something


----------



## Izme

This thread brings out my creative woes


----------



## Izme

A thousand days may be over

stil the beauty of life and planet shines

It's not the same

Nonely nights

of war and shame

but who is to blame

tonight it's only you and me

miles just keep rolling forward

I heard an old man say "life get's better as we go thru it"

think about

with me in my dreams

as beauty holds me so it seems

nothing falls

it's get's hard

my love

this planet

I'm here with you

think about you

tonight ..it's only you and I


----------



## Izme

Gosh I feel creative 

Excuse me while I explode in creativety


----------



## Izme

Mother Earth? Are you going to kiss me or not?


----------



## dotty999

izme said:


> This thread brings out my creative woes


it brings out my woes for sure mista!

ello matey


----------



## Izme

Are we gonna do this or not?


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> it brings out my woes for sure mista!
> 
> ello matey


Sooner or later i'll have to ask

you gonna say it's all wonderful?


----------



## Izme

Ello


----------



## dotty999

ello me fellow


----------



## Izme

from honeysuckle you are

to a lil heart shaped buckle

about us

I'm not good at this stuff

I'm alittle oblique

it'l take me

my sunny divine

like a good glass of wine

right back atcha

there's more where that came from

under the loving sun

the only one

about us

let's ride this bus

A little ackward

my wind in the trees

right on the money

you are my sunny

days

my sugar honeysuckle

yer kiss just said "I'll be damned"

With your heart


----------



## Izme

Dayummm...my 12 string and 6 string is singin


----------



## Izme

Embrace my creativety TSG!


----------



## Izme

I'm not done by a long shot


----------



## Izme

Tonight 

I wanna bless you all

with my love

set out like a kite it a stormy wind pushing thru

every long broken way

I'll stay

this much I know

god bless 

each and every one of you


----------



## dotty999

I have the attention span of a goldfish,  you're wasted on me after 3 lines!


----------



## Izme

this is the night

When I hold you all tight

I set out to speak the love

a time or two

every sign

led me back to you beachgoers

god bless all of you

thought about the years here at TSG

When I just passed thru

every post

every word

I loved

into your tsg arms

god bless us all


----------



## Izme

If you're gone from my life

TSG

Sometimes I think yer allready gone

you allready left

I think yer one in the same

and I'm to blame

I can hardly breathe

come home TSG

everything in us 

hard to get over

I'd bet my hands

in aces

I think I should try

can't realate

an aweful lot of pain

you'll never be gone

come home

to the fire pit

this is it

we need this in our lives

it's not a problem

an awful lot of love

you can never be gone

like a song

everything

in you


----------



## Izme

tonight I will ....

show my creative eyes!


----------



## Izme

how can you feel my open doors

to my core

my spirit

wake me up

save me from the nightmare

the nothing I am

how can you see into my eyes?

until you find me upon the rubble

save me

call my name

it's just the same

the nothing

I pick into this guitar

oh what ..how are you?

save me from the nigh

only you hold the light

open my eyes to that which is

from the nothing

so I sing

how the hell did me end up like this?

someday

what can I say

right now

we live our lives anyway


----------



## Izme

tonight I give you all...all my heart and creativety


----------



## Izme

and I'm not done


----------



## Izme

this firepit and my heart


----------



## Izme

The wind

no one else knows where we are

on a beach

too far

come on TSGers

come on

get in!

A photgraph eternal

look at us

this is where I spun so many tales

so many thanks to you

a thousand lives

every memory of those whom past

I say goodbye

you'll make me cry

remember another sand dollar

walk down the beach

MY agel I missed

a photo

it's tme to say it

goodbye to you Tsgers whom passed

I love you

where I lives you took me to

back then

I wouldn't haven't let me in

I look outside my life

time to say

goodbye!

OMG

I'm creative tonight


----------



## Izme

I'm not stopping tonight

A private room here

get you what you need

ok..I had to write tonight

to all of you

from my heart

oh oh

good night

what ever would I do

If I didn't have you?

Tell me?


----------



## Izme

Thank you for listening


----------



## Izme

How do I live?


----------



## Izme

remember it started here when one of these becomes famous! 

I'm selling them


----------



## dotty999

izme said:


> Thank you for listening


to what?


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> to what?


I agree darlinnnnn

I'm just blowin sand!


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> I have the attention span of a goldfish,  you're wasted on me after 3 lines!


At least I lasted three lines


----------



## Izme

If I make one cent...which I haven't..At least I've spoke my mind


----------



## Izme

I dunno..the firepit leads me to a half arse creative mind


----------



## dotty999

your creative mind is in overdrive sometimes! I can't keep up!


----------



## ekim68

Hey Fish, just driving by....Hello northwest neighbor...


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> your creative mind is in overdrive sometimes! I can't keep up!


Just kick yer legs up and ride the tide


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> Hey Fish, just driving by....Hello northwest neighbor...


My Friend! So good to see you! I hope all is well with you n yours!


----------



## ekim68

Yep, cruising along....I'm putting some original stuff on Youtube...I hope you're well and dry...


----------



## dotty999

izme said:


> Just kick yer legs up and ride the tide


you know where that would lead!


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> Yep, cruising along....I'm putting some original stuff on Youtube...I hope you're well and dry...


I'm well n dry but wet isn't over yet 

I dropped my geetar for the night....Done with the poetic so to speak...

Time to take a few shots of tequila and vanish into the night


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> you know where that would lead!


The room down the hall to the righ...t darlin!!!


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> Yep, cruising along....I'm putting some original stuff on Youtube...I hope you're well and dry...


porn?


----------



## ekim68

izme said:


> porn?


Well if you describe the torture of musical notes at my discretion, then maybe..


----------



## dotty999

izme said:


> The room down the hall to the righ...t darlin!!!


Oh I remember it well, bring it on!


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> Well if you describe the torture of musical notes at my discretion, then maybe..


LOL....touche

I find lady gaga far more annoying


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> Oh I remember it well, bring it on!


You sure you can handle it?


----------



## dotty999

wadda you think Mr learner?


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> wadda you think Mr learner?


i've been called many things..that I haven't


----------



## dotty999

then you learn summat new every day..


----------



## Izme

I dreamt the good dream


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> then you learn summat new every day..


I try to but relity bites me in the bum


----------



## Izme

be back soon..I have to go to the store


----------



## dotty999

izme said:


> I try to but relity bites me in the bum


facing reality can be hard
for some, a losers card
this world holds many challenges
boundaries are set,life can be changed at the turn of a card

we need to reflect and learn
not yearn for things we can't attain
but seek and gain knowledge
pay homage to those who help us along the way..


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> facing reality can be hard
> for some, a losers card
> this world holds many challenges
> boundaries are set,life can be changed at the turn of a card
> 
> we need to reflect and learn
> not yearn for things we can't attain
> but seek and gain knowledge
> pay homage to those who help us along the way..


For losers or so it seems
are listening dreams or so it seems
the way askew
a life anew
a card... a life
or so the strife
pay homage to those whom see the way
and live their life positive
most every day


----------



## dotty999

losers can be winners
not sinners without a goal
remember positive thinking
no shrinking violet can be in control
a whole new world is out there
share it,be aware of what you can do
follow through and you'll go far
you too can become a star in your own right

never lose sight..


----------



## twinofangelize56

izme said:


> Where is Twinny? I miss her wonderful wit and company


I am here, my friend. 

And I am in your brain near the cozy comforts section of your memories. Hoping I am also inside your heart near the loving friendships section. 

That is where I carry you when I am away from this place and missing you. 

I did some catching up on the goings on here since my last visit. Wonderful musings indeed.

:up:


----------



## twinofangelize56

*tosses several logs onto the fire*

Loneliness. Haven't we all felt it at some time or other? Even when in the presence of others? Sort of a disconnection perhaps.

Doesn't matter that we can reach out and physically touch another or reach out via the internet or telephone. 

Sometimes this type of loneliness seems to grow from within. I believe it's fed by our thoughts (conscience or not). Thoughts of worry, doubt, concern, and the like. 

I want to shake this feeling of loneliness and push it down and stomp it away when it invades. Most times I can and do. It's the other times when nothing I seem to do works. That's when loneliness settles itself on my shoulders and I bear the weight of its visit. I serve up unpleasantness as an appetizer, followed by gloom broiled in unease with a side of damn you; washed down with tears.

Once loneliness is sated and can find nothing more from me to offer it, it slowly seeps away. Not before leaving me questioning myself and those I know. Should I even analyze the why of it all? Perhaps not. Some things are best left alone.


----------



## dotty999

You can feel lonely in a room full of people, I'm sure we've all been there at times, the lucky ones find what they've been searching for but for some, it eludes them, maybe forever.

Hi Darlene


----------



## Izme

Ooooops I didn't log out last night...looked like I never left  

*stokes the fire*



dotty999 said:


> losers can be winners
> not sinners without a goal
> remember positive thinking
> no shrinking violet can be in control
> a whole new world is out there
> share it,be aware of what you can do
> follow through and you'll go far
> you too can become a star in your own right
> 
> never lose sight..


Very Good! Thanks for adding this to the firepit! :up:


----------



## Izme

twinofangelize56 said:


> I am here, my friend.
> 
> And I am in your brain near the cozy comforts section of your memories. Hoping I am also inside your heart near the loving friendships section.
> 
> That is where I carry you when I am away from this place and missing you.
> 
> I did some catching up on the goings on here since my last visit. Wonderful musings indeed.
> 
> :up:


Twinny!!!! So good to see you!

I hope you are well!

Indeed you do have a place close to my heart 

A dear friend whom I've missed!


----------



## Izme

twinofangelize56 said:


> *tosses several logs onto the fire*
> 
> Loneliness. Haven't we all felt it at some time or other? Even when in the presence of others? Sort of a disconnection perhaps.
> 
> Doesn't matter that we can reach out and physically touch another or reach out via the internet or telephone.
> 
> Sometimes this type of loneliness seems to grow from within. I believe it's fed by our thoughts (conscience or not). Thoughts of worry, doubt, concern, and the like.
> 
> I want to shake this feeling of loneliness and push it down and stomp it away when it invades. Most times I can and do. It's the other times when nothing I seem to do works. That's when loneliness settles itself on my shoulders and I bear the weight of its visit. I serve up unpleasantness as an appetizer, followed by gloom broiled in unease with a side of damn you; washed down with tears.
> 
> Once loneliness is sated and can find nothing more from me to offer it, it slowly seeps away. Not before leaving me questioning myself and those I know. Should I even analyze the why of it all? Perhaps not. Some things are best left alone.


I think lonliness should be addressed and dealt with! It can lead to other things like health issues etc.

How each one of us deals with this is something hard and personal for the most part..we seem to hit bumps in the road of life..All we can do is hold on and buckle up and ride it out


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> You can feel lonely in a room full of people, I'm sure we've all been there at times, the lucky ones find what they've been searching for but for some, it eludes them, maybe forever.
> 
> Hi Darlene


I so agree with that..perhaps being at the firepit can help us all feel good


----------



## dotty999

sharing means caring...


----------



## Blackmirror

I have marshmallows 
for everyone


----------



## help4me

I brought chocolate!!! and a stringer of fish... lol.. who's frying these babies up?


----------



## valis

young lady, is that a birthday cake I see up your way?


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> sharing means caring...


So give me a million dollars


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> young lady, is that a birthday cake I see up your way?


Hiya bud! 

OMgosh it's Bonnies b_day?

I so need to paddle dat ....

Lotsa love and happy birthday to the most most wonderful gal!

hugs to a wonderful lady!

now blow out those candles and bend over!

The birthday paddle is on it's way!


----------



## Izme

Blackmirror said:


> I have marshmallows
> for everyone


BM!

so good to see you!

I hope all is well!

Thank you for the mallows! *hugs*


----------



## help4me

valis said:


> young lady, is that a birthday cake I see up your way?


I don;t know why it's there so early... my birthday isn't until the 31st. Same day as my oldest daughter's... she'll be 18!!!! I'll be...


----------



## help4me

izme said:


> Hiya bud!
> 
> OMgosh it's Bonnies b_day?
> 
> I so need to paddle dat ....
> 
> Lotsa love and happy birthday to the most most wonderful gal!
> 
> hugs to a wonderful lady!
> 
> now blow out those candles and bend over!
> 
> The birthday paddle is on it's way!


Awww... aren;t you a sweetie  And as for a paddlin'... you gotta catch me first!


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> Awww... aren;t you a sweetie  And as for a paddlin'... you gotta catch me first!


No prob..I have fast fins and a paddle just for you !


----------



## Gabriel

Kisses Fishes XXXX


----------



## Gabriel

BooooNNNNNiiiiEEEEEHappy Birthday


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*

waxed poetic

reality rose

I held my breath

I let all of you inside

not the first time

til me I know

to the sands we go

feelin alive

under the beach tent

many years spent

How do I

get thru a night without the pit

my world

I can never leave

everything good

I'm so torn

I'm reachin

you can try

to dry the tears in my eye

I'm hypnotized

just got to know tonight

Is this right

can we fee feel it

this magical place

I need

into you

not a one way path

I'm gazing at the world outside

drawn within to here


----------



## Izme

Gabriel said:


> Kisses Fishes XXXX


hi darlin!

Lotsa love ang squishy fishy hugs!

welcome back to the firepit


----------



## Izme

The end of a life is my life

I'm still soaring like a vulture of positive

I'd trade my life for fortune

maaaybe not

it's not so hot

lose touch with first base


----------



## Izme

Bleach blonde ladys

lip injections

the fruitful with an escalade

Still not as good as the life I made

playboy bunnies

and millions in cash

god bless the cheap

take me home

Staring out into the day

trying to say

going to a place

where I see your face

I'm running in the sand

just hold my hand

don't regret me

don't you see

I'm home


----------



## Izme

My 12 string is singing to me right now

never getting old

I'm goin home


----------



## Izme

I just pump out the writings..By the thousands

must be something tothat

got 150 Gigs of writings


----------



## dotty999

life is a gift to behold
cherish it like a baby
maybe sometimes we can feel out in the cold
we want more than ever before
score points, be the best
unrest can make us feel tethered,caught in a trap
no way forwards, only back..
never lose touch with yourself
knowledge and love gives you great wealth
embrace it, nurture it every day
it's the right way to go..
just know that you're rich in every way..


----------



## Izme

how can you see into my eyes?

you lead me down this road

mystery until to found me

wake my soul

fill this soul

open my door

lead me down this raod

the sprits help me along

wake my soul

call me by name

befrore I become

undone

us inside

my eyes

your open door

save me from

the nothing I have become

reachhhh

make me real


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> life is a gift to behold
> cherish it like a baby
> maybe sometimes we can feel out in the cold
> we want more than ever before
> score points, be the best
> unrest can make us feel tethered,caught in a trap
> no way forwards, only back..
> never lose touch with yourself
> knowledge and love gives you great wealth
> embrace it, nurture it every day
> it's the right way to go..
> just know that you're rich in every way..


Rich in love because I love you dot!

Most of us do!


----------



## dotty999

ok ok, I'm on my way down the hall.. can't wait any longer!


----------



## Izme

ok..I've played in music and poems

thanks for reading my stuff..no matter how crazy it sounds! 

Just feeling creative


----------



## dotty999

I like to explore life in poetry, it makes you think more deeply, no easy quips, at times it's the right thing to do..+ I love you too!


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> ok ok, I'm on my way down the hall.. can't wait any longer!


To the right with all yer might


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> I like to explore life in poetry, it makes you think more deeply, no easy quips, at times it's the right thing to do..+ I love you too!


Artistic creation expresses a heart bigger than most


----------



## Izme

How the heck did we all end up like this?

Just as long as all us beachgoers with make it right somehow

we're here anyway

We just have to say

nothing is wrong

some day

we'll all unite

on the beach

cuz it's all right


----------



## dotty999

being creative in any way has to come from the heart, passion and an enthusiasm for life is paramount to succeeding, I've sometimes allowed my heart to rule my head, to date it hasn't proved to be the right path to follow, perhaps I should just lose my heart


----------



## Izme

we're sittin up here at the beach

maybe that's why

I'm wondering if you'll all hug me or not

except the long one after that

you said to me

are we gonna do this

or not?

we all have a shot

we planned this forepit for months

We all said I do

aare you going to walk with me or not

down this beach

I love this a lot


----------



## Izme

I've been thinkin about us

some at a glance

Still we all dance

down here down on the beach

right on the money

all you lil beach honeys

I'll be your footprint

you'll be that TSG page sent


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> being creative in any way has to come from the heart, passion and an enthusiasm for life is paramount to succeeding, I've sometimes allowed my heart to rule my head, to date it hasn't proved to be the right path to follow, perhaps I should just lose my heart


If you lost it

I'll pick it up and deliver it to you!

sweet Dot


----------



## Izme

I'll be all of oyur friend

that came out alitte crazy

when it comes to all of you

I'm not even lazy

like a honeybee

you have to see

it's just the firepit and you and me


----------



## dotty999

fish you're a dish to relish!


----------



## Izme

A little sideway are our firepit days

Please give me no rest

be my shot of creativety

that came out a little funny

but it;s what I love

all of you

in the sand

hand in hand

walk with me

yer hugs say it all

all we have to do is fall into eachother arms

If yer lonely

I'm here

yer fire pit buddy


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> fish you're a dish to relish!


Just trying to create and add to my writings

This stuff rolls off my keys



And yer my hamburger!


----------



## Izme

I use this thread to create

To just write and put some siggy in the sand so if any thing happens to me..I'm still here

a feel good place


----------



## Izme

I could spend every waking day writing about stormy nights and hungry days

it's in my blood


----------



## dotty999

you're my fish and I luv the bones of you!
winning my heart many moons ago
no sinning allowed.. now that wasn't cool
Lord luv a gun!
what more can I say
too late I guess for " have a nice day"
still.. bring on the fun..


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> you're my fish and I luv the bones of you!
> winning my heart many moons ago
> no sinning allowed.. now that wasn't cool
> Lord luv a gun!
> what more can I say
> too late I guess for " have a nice day"
> still.. bring on the fun..


Wonderful musings and thank you Dot!

*hugs*

This place I hope many will read


----------



## dotty999

it's some while since I've mused
I can't be accused of rhyme nor reason!
perhaps the season has affected my flow!
well blow me down!
that's not good to know!
but I'm always around..
and you're what we english girls call
sound as a pound!


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> it's some while since I've mused
> I can't be accused of rhyme nor reason!
> perhaps the season has affected my flow!
> well blow me down!
> that's not good to know!
> but I'm always around..
> and you're what we english girls call
> sound as a pound!


You can use english currency

I'll use the universal love



I'm just a rough boy

picking at my 12 string

whatever in the world came over me?

All I have is

I'm a rough boy


----------



## Izme

I just don't care

it's because of this world

is who am I


----------



## Izme

There's one thing in my life I'm missing

it's the time we spend together listening to the surf

the ablatross and the whale

this place makes me wanna sail

makes me wanna think I've never lived

til I breathed the firepit air


----------



## dotty999

you're just you with no help from any other
though your mother helped create you
you're father too, what a palaver it can be!
but you see, you're unique..
we all are to some degree
apart from me!


----------



## Izme

It's just nothing out there

but here

This is somewhere I belong

it's so real

what I feel

nothing to lose

I wanna heal

Somewhere I belong

I wanna feel

the firepit


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> you're just you with no help from any other
> though your mother helped create you
> you're father too, what a palaver it can be!
> but you see, you're unique..
> we all are to some degree
> apart from me!


Wow..we are on a roll..Creative paths

gotta love it

I roll with it n you
thanks


----------



## Izme

Right out the window

I tried so hard

does it matter

We've lost nothing

one thing

our property is here

this page

as we age

in the end

we're still here


----------



## Izme

Come on Dot..let's create together

you talented brit 

We are creating a masterpiece night! :up:


----------



## Izme

Ok come onnnnn

I can't pretend to tell

sometimes it's hard to write in the sand

Walk hand in hand

I was not ready for it all

this writing in the sand

those whom we've lost in the sand

the ones I walked with hand in hand

to find and see them pass

a thousands writings in the sand

they will burn inside my soul

like the surf does roll

I've seen it once

I'll see it again

this light you give to me

for the world of TSG to see

rest in peace my loves

sometimes I find it hard to speak of you

this writings in the sand

us walking hand in hand

til then

it will burn inside of me

like the fire of the pit

I'll never run away

cuz you will never hear the beating of my heart


----------



## Izme

Good night TSG

big hugs to all of you

listen to my heart tonight


----------



## Gabriel

OK...my story for tonight

one day 3 peas fell out of pod....they slid down a slender stalk...greeting the ground they gravitated to an orange/red glow in the otherwise gloomy evening....They rolled and rolled, realizing the red orb was within reach....Arriving, they noticed twenty tiny embers, of flickering light aligned along a moonlit lagoon...The peas were so excited they jumped up and down, dancing until dizzily dropping exhausted to the silken sand. Sadly a seagull slurped the silly sleeping peas...wiping its beak with wing it whirled ever so high...and happily heaved a hearty hiccup


----------



## Gabriel

Night Izme


----------



## dotty999

oh my very God!
how odd you should say what I'm thinking
without even blinking, are you a cod?
we're in the right plaice..
as we lace each sentence with our very own quirks..
it works!
we may be oceans apart
our notions are the same
we play a game..throw a good dart
we want to win but that's not always the case
facing reality, trying to erase the past..
nothing lasts..
we go on,a painted smile on our face
like a clown, we laugh, we cry
we take what life can give
live it to the full with God's good grace
we accept our failings, we know our strengths
our weaknesses too..
great lengths we go to,learn from our pasts
life is for living and forgiving.. x


----------



## Izme

Gabriel said:


> OK...my story for tonight
> 
> one day 3 peas fell out of pod....they slid down a slender stalk...greeting the ground they gravitated to an orange/red glow in the otherwise gloomy evening....They rolled and rolled, realizing the red orb was within reach....Arriving, they noticed twenty tiny embers, of flickering light aligned along a moonlit lagoon...The peas were so excited they jumped up and down, dancing until dizzily dropping exhausted to the silken sand. Sadly a seagull slurped the silly sleeping peas...wiping its beak with wing it whirled ever so high...and happily heaved a hearty hiccup


What wonderful story to share with us tonight!

I'm so glad that you came back to the firepit and added some more of your thoughts to the embers!

Our creative writings in the sand so to speak

*hugs*

><">

*stokes the fire*


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> oh my very God!
> how odd you should say what I'm thinking
> without even blinking, are you a cod?
> we're in the right plaice..
> as we lace each sentence with our very own quirks..
> it works!
> we may be oceans apart
> our notions are the same
> we play a game..throw a good dart
> we want to win but that's not always the case
> facing reality, trying to erase the past..
> nothing lasts..
> we go on,a painted smile on our face
> like a clown, we laugh, we cry
> we take what life can give
> live it to the full with God's good grace
> we accept our failings, we know our strengths
> our weaknesses too..
> great lengths we go to,learn from our pasts
> life is for living and forgiving.. x


Applause!!!

I like that one!



All this creative flow!

what a night! 

Salute!


----------



## Izme

Gabriel said:


> Night Izme


Nite Nite


----------



## Izme

If Twinny and Bonnie added to this night...wow!


----------



## dotty999

Gabriel said:


> Night Izme


sorry I missed your original post Gab, I was busy composing my poetry if you could call it that yours was truly imaginative, thanks for sharing


----------



## Gabriel

dotty999 said:


> sorry I missed your original post Gab, I was busy composing my poetry if you could call it that yours was truly imaginative, thanks for sharing


I miss playing in the firepit.


----------



## dotty999

I wasn't aware I did until now..


----------



## help4me

The memories
the stories
a sand chair for each

The mallows
the chocolate
always within our reach

The races
The horses
thoughts that teach

The friendship
The meeting of souls
here at our firepit beach.


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*

I just love all the creativety!


Don't you?

Sitting by the fire

thinking ever so deeply

rising embers


----------



## Izme

Been a cold spring and I'm thinkin

Eloquente sun, under the loving light..I miss you with all my might. Rainy days and windy sorrow..These days of summer I wish to borrow

*Stokes the fire*

*sigh*


----------



## Izme

There's nothing left to do but fall in eachothers arms down by the fire! 

Talk about...........................


----------



## Izme

Twinny..I'm so sorry you're lonely...Ior so I thoguht..'m here for you and my pm's 

*hugs*


----------



## Izme

With the sands... kiss me or not

like a stream through my heart

that long long

I have to ask

smile

we gonna do this?

lets do this awhile

Not for a few feet

it's all we beachgoers got

I think we have a shot


----------



## help4me

time

space

dreams

thoughts

words

actions

perfection!

Cyber realm for now

Tomorrow's reality 

was yesterday's dream.

A touch

A kiss

a spark

a dream.

Today

tomorrow

the present 

the past

is it only in the cyber realm

that it all can last?


----------



## Izme

Gabriel said:


> I miss playing in the firepit.


And we miss you playing here as well! 



Dot said:


> I wasn't aware I did until now..


So fun to play in the sand!


----------



## dotty999

I don't like the fact it gets everywhere!


----------



## Izme

Been rainy and wet for so long..we are going to to from the 50s to the 80s in just a few days. 

I'm not complaining though! 

*stokes the fire*

It's nice to barbeque and sit out in the backyard with the poochies..play some friz and ball with them...Everything green and anew


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> I don't like the fact it gets everywhere!


Sure does but that's part of the whole experience right?


----------



## dotty999

there may be a grain of truth in that!


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*

Eloquente sun, under the loving light..I miss you with all my might. Rainy days and windy sorrow..These days of summer I wish to borrow..honey bee's and leafy trees..Summer..are you gonna kiss me r not? Don't give me no rest..and I'll do my best..we're all looking for something we're afraid to find..I'm not broken are you? Are we going to do this or not? Under the sandy oasis..That's why..these logs talk a lot..yes we like eachother a lot..soooner or later I'll take yer hand

"let's walk in the sand"


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> there may be a grain of truth in that!


Truth of grain is only relative to the truth of those whom wish to be truthful


----------



## valis

btw, fishy, The Twit starts KAraTAY tomorrow.....hopefully burn off some energy and get that brain of his directed in the right dimension.........

*****tosses down some marshmallows, puts some Floyd on the boombox, and meanders off to the surf*****


----------



## help4me

Ok.. in desperate need of hot chocolate...mallows.. and good music... two out of three are covered


----------



## valis

my bad......forgot the chocolate.......

good to see you, young lady........


----------



## help4me

Good to see you too Tim


----------



## twinofangelize56

I'm glad to see so many footprints in the sand around the firepit. 

*tosses several logs onto the fire*

Here comes the sun and the warmth it can bring.
Come on Summer and goodbye to Spring!
Trees and grass have all turned green.
Plants and flowers embellish the scene.

Warm country breezes and wildlife abound.
Paradise in my backyard has been found!
Slip off my shoes and tuck toes in the grass.
Enjoying each minute as they quickly pass.

Looking around my private retreat.
Lemonade coolers to beat the heat.
Chores they beckon and call out to me.
Think I'll just sit here awhile all free.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> btw, fishy, The Twit starts KAraTAY tomorrow.....hopefully burn off some energy and get that brain of his directed in the right dimension.........
> 
> *****tosses down some marshmallows, puts some Floyd on the boombox, and meanders off to the surf*****


right onnn..I'll have to check it out


----------



## Izme

Can't be too loud
we never really said so
this firepit made me so
never want to say goodbye
it's funny that the rain never falls here
start a fire easily
I guess we never really sounded so sweet
from the embers to the fire
can you hear my name?
makes me speak
of those things that make me weep
talk about us and everything under the beach moon
My next move
will this night kiss me or not
I think all of us beachgoers have a shot
sooner or late I must ask
make sand castles in the sand
walk down the shore hand in hand
This deep blue breeze
and they key to paradise
put the world away
what can I say?
sailboats and ocean medication
never been so
paradise
our own kind of paradise
I said I do
what about you
we're all gonna do this forever

><">


----------



## Izme

hands Bonnie and twiiny and dot a big cup of hot chocolate!

*stokes the fire*

Right on the money

hold on I'm not done


----------



## dotty999

Forever is a never word
unheard of it seems
only in dreams it can seem real
it appeals to us when logic fails
tales can be spun, the mind is a wonderful place
when the day is done
we can remember or erase
that which pleases or upsets us
simply cus.. we can


----------



## Izme

I guess I just gaze outside this beach
to where we all treat eachother loving
watching our lives
dreaming our lives away
what can I say?
watching the sandy sun go down
a dawn and a sign
we just dream this time


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> Forever is a never word
> unheard of it seems
> only in dreams it can seem real
> it appeals to us when logic fails
> tales can be spun, the mind is a wonderful place
> when the day is done
> we can remember or erase
> that which pleases or upsets us
> simply cus.. we can


dreamers?

sigh

if only we could all find peace


----------



## dotty999

oopsy I nearly forgot! hiya Darlene, fishy


----------



## help4me

Mmmmm... thanks fishy dear


----------



## help4me

Here's hopin" 
that the ocean
washes away
the bad day
and leaves in place
a smile on my face


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> oopsy I nearly forgot! hiya Darlene, fishy


Hiya Dot and Bonnie!


----------



## Izme

one thing I'm not sure
that in the end
this place will send
like those whom passed
it matters
We didn't lose it all
it really matters
we tried so hard til we passed
I'll recognize you in the end
when we reach those gates
as far as I can go
one thing you should know
I love you


----------



## Izme

the reason I'm here
is this season
I never meant to leave
so I have to say before I go tonight
if I change anyone
I hope it's you


----------



## Izme

The reason is all of you!!!!

*hugs*


----------



## Izme

we're all searchin for something
but we might be afraid to find it
it's easy to hide something
I'm not scared
I'll let you inside
down here on the beach
the first time you read this
the world that I see
just waits for me to see
Taking a chance
on this beach romance
perhaps I'm wrong
but I still feel it like it's our first time


----------



## Izme

God..I love poetry and this place!


----------



## Izme

My heart just sings and so does yours!


----------



## Izme

I'm looking at each one of you
scared to take that chance
and let you inside
this firepit
enjoy the ride


----------



## Izme

If I passed away
this thread is a sign to let you know I'm here
drowning in sea
and a cup
i'm with angels now
but I'm right here with you
walking hand and hand in the sand
I won't give up
let me know your right there
by my side
a hand
hope inside of me
call me up there
and I'll walk with you
we can play here
And I'll never dissapear


----------



## Izme

underneath the stars
but here we are 
I'm alive
fires burning
our thoughts burning
embers into the night sky
we just seen the night
when all of us were happy
with all our might

pardon me for getting poetic..I just can't help it!


----------



## Izme

someday, somehow
I'll walk hand in hand with each one of you
someday...somehow


----------



## dotty999

can you make it now?


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> can you make it now?


As long as you know that someday I'll make it

in poetry

a million writings



I hope it's true

since I'm here anyway

wondering on this beach


----------



## Izme

I just can't stop writing poetry..I love it as much as life...doesn't mean I'm good at it


----------



## Izme

I love this place
the firepit
we can all just sit by the fire and write things


----------



## dotty999

izme said:


> I just can't stop writing poetry..I love it as much as life...doesn't mean I'm good at it


I enjoy writing poetry too, whether it's good or bad I stick with it, there's a saying here,

See a pin and pick it up and all the day you'll have good luck

I say, all the day you'll have a pin


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> I enjoy writing poetry too, whether it's good or bad I stick with it, there's a saying here,
> 
> See a pin and pick it up and all the day you'll have good luck
> 
> I say, all the day you'll have a pin


I love that! :up:

just do something for all of us at the pit

wake us inside!


----------



## Izme

don't say to me
that this place isn't what you see
I won't take the blame
this pit is jaded
but it's positive
here with me
make up your mind
maybe you should come here sober
it's not ever over
don't say to me
this is too much poetry
cuz you've made up your mind


----------



## Izme

when I feel creative
I come here
usually I don't talk like this
but here
you can see into my eyes
like open windows
save me from the mundane
this place isn't just the same
wake me up
here amongst the pit
frozen like time
we can all....


----------



## Izme

before I go to sleep

I have to say
it all makes sense
I never did without
this place blows me away
TSG..you're the only one
and it's not ever over!
My life with you means everything
always something awesome

*good night*

*stokes the fire*


----------



## Izme

Staring out not the beach night
going to the place
where all of us belong
just for all of us

*amen*


----------



## Izme

Never let this love for the firepit and all of us...everrrrr.slip away


----------



## dotty999

izme said:


> As long as you know that someday I'll make it
> 
> in poetry
> 
> a million writings
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's true
> 
> since I'm here anyway
> 
> wondering on this beach


when you walk along the beach, 
feel the sand between your toes
breathe in the refreshing air 
no one else knows what thoughts you hold inside
but you...
true, we can share those special moments 
cast another log onto the dying embers as we remember
those who passed by without a glance
missing their chance to be a part of this wonderful circle of friends
conversation never ends,relationships are built stretching across the miles
bringing laughter and smiles, sometimes the quietness echoes around..
no sound from those who are miles ahead 
not wanting to be heard
like a bird, watching it's prey
they have missed the closeness this friendship brings
the little things that mean so much to us all as we recall the stories told,
the jokes we've shared making us laugh 'til we cry..
none can be shared with those who just pass by..


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> when you walk along the beach,
> feel the sand between your toes
> breathe in the refreshing air
> no one else knows what thoughts you hold inside
> but you...
> true, we can share those special moments
> cast another log onto the dying embers as we remember
> those who passed by without a glance
> missing their chance to be a part of this wonderful circle of friends
> conversation never ends,relationships are built stretching across the miles
> bringing laughter and smiles, sometimes the quietness echoes around..
> no sound from those who are miles ahead
> not wanting to be heard
> like a bird, watching it's prey
> they have missed the closeness this friendship brings
> the little things that mean so much to us all as we recall the stories told,
> the jokes we've shared making us laugh 'til we cry..
> none can be shared with those who just pass by..


Such great points Dot!

I love to write all kinds of stuff and I enjoy reading others writings as well! Must be thousands in these firepit threads from many of us. Even those whom have passed.

I just get on a roll with writing and it's hard to stop! Posting and posting.

*stokes the fire*

Such a beautiful day today! Sun is out..mid 70s! It's about time!

I have my door and windows open and it's pretty loud with all the birds ...Sounds wonderful

I'd better go mow my lawn before it looks like a forest out there..It grows so fast! 

I hope all of you have a wonderful Sunday! I know I will:up:


----------



## dotty999

we've had a wet Sunday! enough said about the British weather methinks


----------



## twinofangelize56

izme said:


> hands Bonnie and twiiny and dot a big cup of hot chocolate!
> 
> *stokes the fire*
> 
> Right on the money
> 
> hold on I'm not done


And don't forget the marshmallows! Lots and lots and lots of tiny marshmallows. 



I'm reading your writings here, Fishy. I'm trying to hitch a ride on your thoughts and see where it takes me. Places. Lots and lots and lots of places. Do keep me traveling my friend. 



dotty999 said:


> oopsy I nearly forgot! hiya Darlene, fishy


Hi, Dotty! So good to see you here too.

*tosses many logs onto the fire*

Here's a question or six: Should one want to stop what they do to test the greenness of the other side of the proverbial fence? Will it be a mistake? Will it be full of new hope and promise? Will there be regret? Should one just imagine what the greenness would be like?


----------



## dotty999

twinofangelize56 said:


> Here's a question or six: Should one want to stop what they do to test the greenness of the other side of the proverbial fence? Will it be a mistake? Will it be full of new hope and promise? Will there be regret? Should one just imagine what the greenness would be like?


Some will say the grass is always greener on the other side but too often that theory has proved to be wrong by those who have tested the waters so to speak.

Some of us would never want to go there, happy and content with what we have but those that do I believe need more in their lives, a different journey, a new path of discovery perhaps because their present life isn't enough and has become stale.

There will always be regrets throughout our lives but sometimes you have to follow your heart regardless of that fact, life really is too short and I say grab your chance wherever it may take you, if it isn't the right path then you will always have a return ticket..


----------



## Gabriel

life is a beach... and then you go swimming


----------



## dotty999

but what if you can't swim?


----------



## Gabriel

Then we will float you Dottie


----------



## dotty999

*phew* thanks a bunch!


----------



## Gabriel

We'll put extra salt in the ocean so you can't sink


----------



## dotty999

you'd let me loose in an ocean? can't we start off in a paddling pool?


----------



## Izme

twinofangelize56 said:


> And don't forget the marshmallows! Lots and lots and lots of tiny marshmallows.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading your writings here, Fishy. I'm trying to hitch a ride on your thoughts and see where it takes me. Places. Lots and lots and lots of places. Do keep me traveling my friend.
> 
> Hi, Dotty! So good to see you here too.
> 
> *tosses many logs onto the fire*
> 
> Here's a question or six: Should one want to stop what they do to test the greenness of the other side of the proverbial fence? Will it be a mistake? Will it be full of new hope and promise? Will there be regret? Should one just imagine what the greenness would be like?


Hands Twinny a big cup of hot chocolate with many many mallows 

Just make sure that the grass on the other side isn't right over a septic tank..Grass seems to grow rather lush in that spot..Yet hiding the stinky secret just under the surface 

Changing one's life so dramatically takes one heck of a lot of courage and faith in oneself. Perhaps cold reality or gut instinct plays into it. Just make sure that the leap over the fence is well worth it. Having regrets after you do so is normal as long as it doesn't destroy you or your original intentions in the first place. I think we've all been there from leaving a job to a loved one..Scairy but sometimes essential to carry on.


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> you'd let me loose in an ocean? can't we start off in a paddling pool?


I'll keep you afloat...after all..I am fish!


----------



## Doc Holliday

izme said:


> Hands Twinny a big cup of hot chocolate with many many mallows
> 
> Just make sure that the grass on the other side isn't right over a septic tank..Grass seems to grow rather lush in that spot..Yet hiding the stinky secret just under the surface
> 
> Changing one's life so dramatically takes one heck of a lot of courage and faith in oneself. Perhaps cold reality or gut instinct plays into it. Just make sure that the leap over the fence is well worth it. Having regrets after you do so is normal as long as it doesn't destroy you or your original intentions in the first place. I think we've all been there from leaving a job to a *loved one*..Scairy but sometimes essential to carry on.


Well now...Wait a pea-pickin' minute! Can't be much of a "loved one" if the intent is to leave? And another thing, can someone explain to me the title of "Fifty Ways to Leave Your Lover". That one has always eluded my reasoning...

"Still Crazy After All These Years"


----------



## dotty999

izme said:


> I'll keep you afloat...after all..I am fish!


as long as you don't turn out to be a flounder


----------



## Izme

Doc Holliday said:


> Well now...Wait a pea-pickin' minute! Can't be much of a "loved one" if the intent is to leave? And another thing, can someone explain to me the title of "Fifty Ways to Leave Your Lover". That one has always eluded my reasoning...
> 
> "Still Crazy After All These Years"


Doc!!! So good to see you my friend! I hope all is well! And yes yer kind of crazy but that's why we've always got along. Birds of a feather  

perhaps the reason for leaving is the fact that the other is not much of a lover? 

Hmmm.fifty ways to leave your lover? Must be very ticked off

Like finding your spouse at a motel?


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> as long as you don't turn out to be a flounder


A swordfish with a hint of shark


----------



## dotty999

ok, I took the bait


----------



## Gabriel

dotty999 said:


> as long as you don't turn out to be a flounder


Yes, flat fish might not be too helpful We could use them as ocean frisbies.


----------



## dotty999

no problem with throwin' 'em, not sure I'd want to catch the blighter!


----------



## Gabriel

dotty999 said:


> no problem with throwin' 'em, not sure I'd want to catch the blighter!


We'll throw them to the seagulls


----------



## dotty999

or in the direction of a snapper!


----------



## Gabriel

Or we can throw them at Izme's sword beak kinda like playing horseshoes, only we can call it spear fish


----------



## dotty999

we could just throw it at fishy's conk! Brit slang for nose!

you learn something new every day..


----------



## Gabriel

conk fishing!


----------



## dotty999

sounds good to moi!


----------



## help4me

LOL... you two crack me up!


----------



## Gabriel

Hi Bonnie, we can think up more fishy games Fish darts come to mind.


----------



## help4me

Ummmm.... pin the fin....or... Scale sail? It'd be similar to frizbee!!!


----------



## dotty999

help4me said:


> LOL... you two crack me up!


we're all crackers here!


----------



## twinofangelize56

izme said:


> Hands Twinny a big cup of hot chocolate with many many mallows


Thanks, Fishy. 



> Just make sure that the grass on the other side isn't right over a septic tank..Grass seems to grow rather lush in that spot..Yet hiding the stinky secret just under the surface


Funny thing about that septic tank thought. I have a septic tank. It is made of cement. It's the septic field that gets very lush from all the lines that connect to one line into the septic tank itself. The area right above the septic tank is only as lush as the rains allow it to get. 

..... but I do get your meaning. 



> Changing one's life so dramatically takes one heck of a lot of courage and faith in oneself. Perhaps cold reality or gut instinct plays into it. Just make sure that the leap over the fence is well worth it. Having regrets after you do so is normal as long as it doesn't destroy you or your original intentions in the first place. I think we've all been there from leaving a job to a loved one..Scairy but sometimes essential to carry on.


I agree.



dotty999 said:


> Some will say the grass is always greener on the other side but too often that theory has proved to be wrong by those who have tested the waters so to speak.
> 
> Some of us would never want to go there, happy and content with what we have but those that do I believe need more in their lives, a different journey, a new path of discovery perhaps because their present life isn't enough and has become stale.
> 
> There will always be regrets throughout our lives but sometimes you have to follow your heart regardless of that fact, life really is too short and I say grab your chance wherever it may take you, if it isn't the right path then you will always have a return ticket..


Sometimes there is no return ticket. Guess it depends on the situation.


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> ok, I took the bait


No bait, just a personal observation


----------



## Izme

Gabriel said:


> Yes, flat fish might not be too helpful We could use them as ocean frisbies.


What a concept! Fisbee fish...would make firsbee golf rather stinky..Especially in the summer sun!


----------



## Izme

Gabriel said:


> Or we can throw them at Izme's sword beak kinda like playing horseshoes, only we can call it spear fish


Frisbees and horseshoes? At least I imply some physical


----------



## Izme

twinofangelize56 said:


> Thanks, Fishy.
> 
> Funny thing about that septic tank thought. I have a septic tank. It is made of cement. It's the septic field that gets very lush from all the lines that connect to one line into the septic tank itself. The area right above the septic tank is only as lush as the rains allow it to get.
> 
> ..... but I do get your meaning.
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Sometimes there is no return ticket. Guess it depends on the situation.


Life is indeed a rollercoaster..Sometimes a return ticket is just another good ride or a frightneing experience...Either way..as long as you get in and strap yourself down..perhaps that feels like truly living. Sitting on the bench and watching on that same bench get's to be mundane, Watching the rollercoaster speed by.

leaps of life change are what makes us unique. No regrets if that leap is made..Just carry one darn good parachute!


----------



## help4me

A day off.... finally! Going to enjoy it to the fullest... maybe a little golf.. a little fishing... and lots of family and friends!


----------



## dotty999

we come and go upon the trodden sand
hand in hand we gather together
whether the storms,look to the future
nuture what we have and what's to come
whatever, we will always have a friend..
someone to tell our troubles too
few can expect more than we can offer
coffers are full of expectations
reflections of the past come and go..
some will last because they mean so much
leave more than a mere touch behind..
kind words unfold like the wings of a bird
to be heard, understood by all who care
dare to explore their inner thoughts..


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> A day off.... finally! Going to enjoy it to the fullest... maybe a little golf.. a little fishing... and lots of family and friends!


I hope you had a blast! :up:

^sokes the fire*

><">


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> we come and go upon the trodden sand
> hand in hand we gather together
> whether the storms,look to the future
> nuture what we have and what's to come
> whatever, we will always have a friend..
> Someone to tell our troubles too
> few can expect more than we can offer
> coffers are full of expectations
> reflections of the past come and go..
> Some will last because they mean so much
> leave more than a mere touch behind..
> Kind words unfold like the wings of a bird
> to be heard, understood by all who care
> dare to explore their inner thoughts..


wonderful! 

Tread here in the sand with us! This beautiful vision online...waters shining like our imaginations


----------



## Izme

I cannot break this vow
I'll close my eyes
And stay forever here at the firepit
right here right now 
But If I were close my eyes forever
these embers will remain in my soul
And my time here which will end 
is never
you wake me so I can finally see
by the firepit I truly can believe
I'll never leave
I hope you'll all see
Never slipping
dancing in the sands
those past and present
we shall dance
in the stone
in this name
where the setting sun is on horizon
WE will dance here
and we will shine
divine
in our souls


----------



## Izme

Blinded by the daily grind
It's in this beach where i'll find
wake me up
feeling every footprint in the sand
walking hand in hand
lives collide
feeling our lives
are you sure right now?
lately i've been missing this place
like a light to the heavens
I am seeing all of you
within this circle
like the sun from above
And this place I give my love
I'll dream of being here
look into the sky
just ask why
why do we all collide?
I see it so much clearer now
and how do you see me now?
Turn the light on
let's see this place much clearer
when you're tired and feeling small
get a hug from us all
run to the firepit
it can be found here
troubled or seeking sand
We'll walk hand and hand
Lay your head upon my shoulder
let us lead you through troubled waters 

If you need anything


----------



## Izme

Now I understand what this thread is trying to say


----------



## Izme

More than I ever did!


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*

I sure do love reading and writing this stuff!

Thanks beachgoers for sharing all you have through the years!

This is a masterpiece!

I will return to dry your eyes
singing you the grand lullabye
When you're down and troubles have come
I'm still here at your side
Use this place to raise you up
to ride the surf
to make you strong
raise you up
to stand above the flooded tide
I'm at your side
To make you strong
and walk along
Stand on my shoulders to avoid it all
I'm here
your beckoned call


----------



## help4me

Greetings one and all! Hope the day goes well.


----------



## twinofangelize56

*tosses several logs onto the fire*

Hi, Everyone.


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*

I should probably quit post these eclectic writings for awhile 

It's been a long spring..with summer tomorrow, I don't think i've ever felt spring..it was nasty the whole time...now at least it's warm and nice! wooooot


----------



## dotty999

never quit writing
for delighting your friends here
brings more than good cheer and chat
and that is why we take it all in
when that fishy fin waves a friendly hello
we'll always come back, keep the fire going
knowing someone will be around soon
as the moon lights up the sky
we wait, never pass by 
in time the fun will surely commence
some of it nonsense!
but that's how we are as we share a joke or two
few could fail to add a quip, a funny anecdote
whatever floats yer boat!
never forget what you have, what you can share
here and there..


----------



## Izme

oh god I love you Dot! 

Thanks for that! 

big squishy fishy hugs and a ^stokes the fire*

><">


----------



## Izme

just go down the the hall to the right and I'll pay you back!!!


----------



## Izme

A shot of whiskey
yah that came out alittle rough
trust me baby
I'm tough


----------



## Izme

honey honey honey
lil gals I love
at our firepit
you are it 
tag is the game
smilin right back at me
I'll be your lil firepit baby
i'm glad we had this talk
on the beaches we will walk
you'll be


----------



## Izme

you just sit there on the beach
so hard to reach
we're gonna do this a lot
the best thing I can imagine
sooner or later
I have to ask
what do you ladies want
I think we have a shot
And I love you all a lot
I say I do
lookin into your face
that pretty smile
are we gonna do this or not?
I love all of you!
Deeply!

I need a sign to let me all you know
you're all here
no place under my shoulders
calling all of you

><">


----------



## Izme

Playing my 12string and singin

ahhh the beauty of creation upon myself and all of you!


----------



## Izme

i'll just hold my breathe and wait for all of you to let me inside
isn't that what life is about?
Twinny, Dot, bonnie etc...

looking for something
here at the firepit
let's feel alive together

*stokes the fire*

looking for something written in the sand
each one of us hand in hand
feeling alive


----------



## Izme

This dark world..reality sucks
so let's walk hand in hand in the virtual sandy beach!


----------



## Izme

Sparks fly
from my eye
bring me to the floor
likes this place is no more
I need a sign
just when I thought it was over
yahhhhhhh
time feels good
let it go
let it flow


----------



## Izme

no place to put my life
call on our beachgoers
a sign
you'll let me know your footprints
a love that is sent
we just play here in the sand
having dreams
or so it seems
the reason
tis the season
I'm not going to do what you wish I wouldn't do
I just want all you beachgoers to know
No death to the firepit
we have too much to say
I just want all of you know
we've found a reason
tis he season
and it's the firepit
and we live with it everyday
and guess what naysayers
you can't take it away
the reason is you
and me
don't you see?
we're not perfect people
just beachgoers
something we live with everyday

The reason is each and everyone of you!

*stokes the fire*


----------



## ekim68

izme said:


> Playing my 12string and singin


Care to share on YouTube?


----------



## help4me

With a stick in hand
I've left a message in the sand
To let you know I passed this way
and I'm sending you hugs today!


----------



## Blackmirror

Morning Bonnie 
throws a lump of wet seaweed and runs like the wind


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> Care to share on YouTube?


Like I need 50 million people to barf!


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> With a stick in hand
> I've left a message in the sand
> To let you know I passed this way
> and I'm sending you hugs today!


Hi Bonnie n BM! hugs

*stokes the fire*

I hope all is well for everyone!

Life is good and I'm gettin over time!

I won $500 on scratch and I'm sippin tequila!

woooooooooooot

Waiting to go to the kiss concert if my firend's bro steps away!


----------



## Izme

THe weather FINALLY took a turn for the better!

still windy but it's ok even though it blows 

funny how I win bucks and work my fins to the bone and i'm still begging the utility companies to not cut my stuff off 

Work hard and pay pay pay

I have to endulge every payday though..Whether it be a DVD or one heck of a barbeque

such is life

what a cold season

tis good though

I'm alive and kickin!

><">


----------



## Izme

I think all of us are lookin for something

a familiar footprint in the sand

just to feel alive again

something under our skin

something to feel right

This crazy world

all of you

I'll hold my breathe

all over again

Staring at the fire

I know and so do you

this feels like home

quit searching

><">


----------



## Izme

I look forward to the new fall season!

NFL kicks off.....I'm watchin my Seahawks and what happens ...Go away Hasselbeck!

have any of you ever had high winds for weeks? This sucks kitty litter

Just bought paranormal activety

scared the beejeebus out of someone! not me


----------



## Izme

Bring your hands in the air

like u don't care!

let's dance

there's music

romance your bouncin hips!

lol


----------



## Izme

use this thread to save me

reaching

i'll yell for all of you

I'm the last one standing here in the sand

just say it

it's not the pearly gates

it's just the pit

show me what it's like right here right now

and then say it to all us

I love this creation in my writings

just screamin

Teach me 

Say it

share

Don't all of us share?

Amen


----------



## Izme

Listen: This is the place where I have to create ....something

I bare no appologies

I just hear the words and type them


----------



## Izme

perhaps I'm one of all us

a dreamer


----------



## Izme

I'll bet there is over 5,000 original thoughts just with me

priceless

Not to mention those who I've endulged thru the years as we all have

the creation firepit thread


----------



## Izme

so late

is everything ok?

with all of you?

This feel good thread

it's what we've all said

didn't say it outloud

although everyone else is in the room next to us

must be faithful

after all

when it started

I had an angel


----------



## Izme

This place just said it all

it came out and i'm smilin

I'm not even done

there's more where that came from


----------



## Izme

This thread blows me away
what can I say?
It just makes some kind of reason
lookin for the good in life
just gotta do it right
cuz you know what>?
it's not over
I just hold on to my life
I won't give up that easily
I'll just do it right this time around
right here
my mind in love and creation


----------



## twinofangelize56

I like when I come by this way when I do. There's the musings left by others who hold this place near for whatever reasons they may have.

The breezes, the surf, the scents, the prints left in the sand, and the firepit itself.

Some days the words come easily and drop like pebbles to line the path that leads to here. To me. To you.

Some days there are no words and the eyes see what others have left behind. A smile forms. It can be enough.



*tosses many logs onto the fire*

Man! I love to watch the flames start so quietly and tame and then they continue on and on and get louder and louder and suddenly they burst into a powerful source that pulls you in and mesmerizes you with the awesomeness of warmth and scent and colors and and and...... Well.... You know.


----------



## Izme

we just drift and die like the driftwood that washes ashore?
So lonely and perhaps forgotten
we see the past
and I don't believe in yesterday
go away and leave me alone
unwanted and who's to blame
I don't know
but I believe
there's no rest in loneliness
just drift upon the surf
it's just a trip
are we are forgotten thru our yesterdays?
I don't know why
leave me to this sand
how much will life buy?
unwanted?
who's to blame?
just belive in your own truth
and leave me alone

*stokes the fire*

copyright><">2011


----------



## Izme

been a great weekend
taking my time before monday


----------



## help4me




----------



## dotty999

izme said:


> just go down the the hall to the right and I'll pay you back!!!


as usual I can't wait!
nor would I hesitate
If I come on too strong
don't take it wrong
cos you know me by now
I'm here to get the odd wow!
a little flirting is the deal
so if I appeal in more ways than one
my work here is almost done!


----------



## Izme

twinofangelize56 said:


> I like when I come by this way when I do. There's the musings left by others who hold this place near for whatever reasons they may have.
> 
> The breezes, the surf, the scents, the prints left in the sand, and the firepit itself.
> 
> Some days the words come easily and drop like pebbles to line the path that leads to here. To me. To you.
> 
> Some days there are no words and the eyes see what others have left behind. A smile forms. It can be enough.
> 
> 
> 
> *tosses many logs onto the fire*
> 
> Man! I love to watch the flames start so quietly and tame and then they continue on and on and get louder and louder and suddenly they burst into a powerful source that pulls you in and mesmerizes you with the awesomeness of warmth and scent and colors and and and...... Well.... You know.


:up: Gotta love your attitude 

Hugs

><">

*stokes the fire*


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


>


Dayumm straight with that tune! 

Hugs

><">


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> as usual I can't wait!
> nor would I hesitate
> If I come on too strong
> don't take it wrong
> cos you know me by now
> I'm here to get the odd wow!
> a little flirting is the deal
> so if I appeal in more ways than one
> my work here is almost done!


Just keep it up dawlinnnnn 

hugs

><">


----------



## dotty999

I'm doin' my best now you try the rest!


----------



## Izme

I've got no problem keeping up Darlin 

alittle more right now is my forte!


----------



## help4me

A little more "right now" and a little less "what's next" eh? Let's drink a little drink then... you up for it?


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> A little more "right now" and a little less "what's next" eh? Let's drink a little drink then... you up for it?


*stokes the fire*

Sweety..any thing YOU say!


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*

Happy Fourth all TSGers that are American 

4th of July
The importance of this day is that we told England to go to hell and we earned the right to be free of such monarchys. Our freedom and rights have been hard fought..let us never forget that

Lasting lessons of our independence come back to remind us today of the importance of our freedom and rights and we shall all walk hand in hand into the future of this great nation knowing that each and everyone of us broadcasts a shining light to others on this big blue marble. To be free

The method of success in our liberty as of late is a grey line at best..National security and debate over our constitution makes us stand on the precipice of democracy and our destiny

Let us be the torch bearers to the rest of the world to let go of kings and queens and tyranny and oppression!

copyright><">2011


----------



## Izme

I am an artist I studied Mona Lisa...so I have to offer this:

Mona Lisa... you had nothing to say so why did you smile?

Something said your happy?

play the life symphony for what you've paid for?

your picture conversation

but don't smile at me blindly

say what you mean

I see that in your face

something else going on

That bad girl thing

I like that

guess what she did last night

I'll bet you know


----------



## dotty999

izme said:


> *stokes the fire*
> 
> Happy Fourth all TSGers that are American
> 
> 4th of July
> The importance of this day is that *we told England to go to hell and we earned the right to be free of such monarchys*. Our freedom and rights have been hard fought..let us never forget that




well, guess you don't like english roses on your beach..

you gotta make it up to me in a BIG way mister!


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> well, guess you don't like english roses on your beach..
> 
> you gotta make it up to me in a BIG way mister!


I love English roses and our Friendship...I just don't feel that fondly of a monarchy 

down the hall and I'll make it up to you!


----------



## Izme

Such a cool season..I tried to plant but I had to wait..like a woman with a headache 

Tis good though...I planted my seed finally 

*stokes the fire*


----------



## Izme

The *prince is touring and his well dressed babe...Canada?*

I'd rather stand behind a moose than listen to that dribble!


----------



## Izme

Oh wait..the Prince to be


----------



## Izme

I love England, just don't call anyone Prince..he is now the *artist* 

pffffft


----------



## help4me

izme said:


> Such a cool season..I tried to plant but I had to wait..like a woman with a headache
> 
> Tis good though...I planted my seed finally
> 
> *stokes the fire*


Did ya now?  No wonder you posted that big ol' smiley face!   LOL... *hugs*


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*

been a good wek..I'm of for vacation! wooooooot

I hope all of you are good!

Walk away not for long
in memory I have this song
Your footprints you leave us here
your memory we hold so dear
cya soon Bonnie ;


----------



## twinofangelize56

I'm standing here beside the firepit. I've opened my mind, my heart, my soul but for this moment. Perhaps it's just a dream that I'll feel the presence of Marlene but for a moment.

Four years have traveled by in just a blink. Or was it a long time coming to this point in time? Some days I'm just not sure.

Maybe if I stand very still and close my eyes and barely breathe as I did that day those four years ago, she'll touch me softly to let me know it will be alright.... that she is alright.

Damn these hot tears that flow from my eyes, down my cheeks, just to be captured by my shirt to eventually be absorbed by the cool breeze to be carried off to wherever it is that tears go when they are no longer needed or even wanted. It's a good thing I wear waterproof mascara is a sudden thought that evokes an unexpected laugh that breaks the silence that enfolds me.

A bird in the distance sings its song to those that will listen. Another joins in as they take turns in this melody of their existence. Funny thing about silence. Sometimes it's really quite noisy if one takes the time to listen.

I open my eyes and look skyward into the vast blueness expecting to see..... the sky of course. I try to imagine the few clouds as shapes of things I recognize..... but today nothing seems to have meaning. Just a few clouds slowly passing by until they too are no longer in sight.

I sigh and look at the sand. Only my prints that led me here today. Did I expect to see other prints? 

I shake my head slightly and turn my gaze into the fire of the pit. Not a large fire. Just a few logs that another left burning. Hoping for someone to return to keep it going again and again. I toss several logs onto the fire with that same hope.

One more look around just to be sure. Nope. Just me. Just my memories. My journey alone. As it was meant to be.

Take care one and all who visit this firepit. Some in silence. Some leaving their presence in words/thoughts. All sharing one common thing..... a need to be a part of something. As it was meant to be.


----------



## twinofangelize56

Rest in Peace, Marlene.


----------



## dotty999

Darlene, I can't believe it's been four years since Marlene.. time goes by too quickly, we change, for some it's hard, for others, they accept whatever is thrown at them, another grey hair, another year older...

We all have our wonderful memories, they're a joy and a comfort when we need them most.

The best gift Marlene could have given us was you and she made it happen because she knew we needed you, a breath of fresh air and a wit even fresher! I bet she's looking down from heaven and smiling, her spirit will always be here, a truly special lady who we all miss so much..


----------



## Blackmirror

I am sorry i have some health probs 
a breast cancer scare 
I didnt want to worry anyone but i have been given the all clear and it only seems like yesterday i lost my partner in crime 
Never forgotten Marlene 
You will always have a place in my heart xxx
Time is so precious for friends


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*

Tis August and it's in the mid 80s

hi Beachgoers..the prodigal fish came back!

Hugs to all..><">


----------



## dotty999

I feel sad that I wasn't here for your birthday,we all come and go, move on too I guess and sometimes we lose focus and our minds dwell on other things, our lives are busy and there's already too much to think about, what more can I say apart from it's taught me a valuable lesson,friends mean so much, never take them for granted, they are our rock when we need them to be, when nobody else seems to care, they are there for us,never lose sight..we'll still be here when needed, Happy Belated birthday my friend, I hope all your wishes come true


----------



## Izme

Oh My Gosh Dot!

You sure made me feel good with this post! Lotsa hugs to you!

You are a precious part of TSG!

Thank you so much sweetie!


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*

Glad to be through the Monday and it's arduous begining

Time to walk down the beach and search for shells..then back to a roaring fire and the warmth of this place

><">


----------



## Izme

Blackmirror said:


> I am sorry i have some health probs
> a breast cancer scare
> I didnt want to worry anyone but i have been given the all clear and it only seems like yesterday i lost my partner in crime
> Never forgotten Marlene
> You will always have a place in my heart xxx
> Time is so precious for friends


Gosh BM 

I hope you're ok!!!! 

Big squishy fishy hugs to you!


----------



## dotty999

izme said:


> Oh My Gosh Dot!
> 
> You sure made me feel good with this post! Lotsa hugs to you!
> 
> You are a precious part of TSG!
> 
> Thank you so much sweetie!


I was almost teetering towards the door down the hall awaiting your return..


----------



## Izme

LOL!  what a priceless reply..ohh the memories! 

><">


----------



## dotty999

oh I'm holding on to them doncha worry!they tickle my fancy every now and again when I think of you


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> oh I'm holding on to them doncha worry!they tickle my fancy every now and again when I think of you


Ditto dollface!


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*

Hit the big 5 0 tis all good..I'm way to strong mentally to have a mid life crisis..but I can use it as a crutch if need be! lol


----------



## valis

lol?

that is SO 2001....try 'lshmdfatidmt'....carries a bit more weight......

peace, amigo....you having a mid-life crisis is about as likely as the Pacific having a 'mid-ocean salinity issue'......you are waaaaaaay too strong mentally. Or, you could be like me and just not give a crap either way.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> lol?
> 
> that is SO 2001....try 'lshmdfatidmt'....carries a bit more weight......
> 
> peace, amigo....you having a mid-life crisis is about as likely as the Pacific having a 'mid-ocean salinity issue'......you are waaaaaaay too strong mentally. Or, you could be like me and just not give a crap either way.


peace to you too! Yahh..about the only crisis like that I'll go through is mid week crisis and hump day is about to be yesterday...It seems to me that each year that I pass into the elder way..I count my blessings that i'm still here on this big blue marble...Ten more years I'll look back on 50 and say *wow I was a youngster!" lol

LOL on just don't give a crap anyway! Seems to be a good solution to me 

Funny thing..I hit 50 and AARP sends me notices..along with funeral homes and life insurance companies..like vultures that got my number off a call list 

I think the freaky part will be when I finally say "one adult and one senoir citizen...or or what do you have on the menu for the senoir citizen discount?  

I'm gonna start lookin for a rad hoveround that I can modify..327- 4speed - wheelie bars ...be blowin the doors of the other ol fogies 

amen


----------



## Izme

*Stokes the fire*

Looking for respite in the wind between the trees and solice in the divine passing of yet another day of the daily grind...where a new mountain presents itself yet tomorrow in which i'll scale with acertainty that I''ll get through it...unscathed for the most part!

><">


----------



## dotty999

you will because you've set your sights as high as the bird flies, you don't falter nor alter your direction, just like me.. you're gonna be ok and make your way in life with the spirit within that will see you through,obstacles will sometimes try to block you awhile but your smile and endurance is your assurance of a happy future if you follow the rules which are ignored by ignorant fools..


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*

have to share this with all of you

The stars above remind me offfff.....






*sigh*

What an awesome song!!!!

This firepit...and it's flame


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> you will because you've set your sights as high as the bird flies, you don't falter nor alter your direction, just like me.. you're gonna be ok and make your way in life with the spirit within that will see you through,obstacles will sometimes try to block you awhile but your smile and endurance is your assurance of a happy future if you follow the rules which are ignored by ignorant fools..


Absolutely priceless comments and I'll keep them forever!

You nailed it sweety!

*watching the embers rise*

*wink*


----------



## dotty999

penned by my very own hands just for you..

*wink wink wink*


----------



## Blackmirror

Runs in and throws wet seaweed at anyone in range
just being friendly


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> penned by my very own hands just for you..
> 
> *wink wink wink*


----------



## Izme

Blackmirror said:


> Runs in and throws wet seaweed at anyone in range
> just being friendly


Hmm..what can I do with this seaweed? Wait..I can make sushi wraps!  

Hi BM....how are you? Hugs


----------



## Blackmirror

As mad as ever fishy 
hugs back to you

Stuffs seaweed down Dottys back and runs like the wind lol


----------



## dotty999

now that might be a sensation I'd enjoy!


----------



## Blackmirror

dotty999 said:


> now that might be a sensation I'd enjoy!


Ohh you brazen hussy 

tut tut tut ut utiut

or words to that effect lol


----------



## dotty999

I'm always open to suggestions!


----------



## dotty999

Fishy, age is but a number,don't let it encumber you, view it as another stage, a stepping stone,the further you go the more you know,you learn as you grow, we don't want to wait,to contemplate before it's too late,life is too short for the what ifs, what should I do, it's up to you to work it out, there maybe doubts, tossing and turning,yearning for the past that you once thought would last, it was thought so perfect but when you reflect you know you were wrong, it's just a case of knowing where you belong..work it out, without a doubt you'd find the right gal izme


----------



## help4me

I should be getting internet back by the start of the week... I've moved to a nicer house.... and things are going exceptionally well. *hugs*


----------



## valis

bonnie........

*hugs back*


----------



## valis

it's almost rhyming thyme.....not quite, but getting there.........


----------



## dotty999

where would that be? sounds like you don't agree with the poetry posted here, oh dear!


----------



## valis

dotty999 said:


> where would that be? sounds like you don't agree with the poetry posted here, oh dear!


That's not it at all; it just that the little men inside my head sometimes get struck by the bard of rhyme, and it just sorta percolates out to the top and into the keyboard.........sorta like a big ugly word volcano.....


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> Fishy, age is but a number,don't let it encumber you, view it as another stage, a stepping stone,the further you go the more you know,you learn as you grow, we don't want to wait,to contemplate before it's too late,life is too short for the what ifs, what should I do, it's up to you to work it out, there maybe doubts, tossing and turning,yearning for the past that you once thought would last, it was thought so perfect but when you reflect you know you were wrong, it's just a case of knowing where you belong..work it out, without a doubt you'd find the right gal izme


:up:

I age rather gracefully

*stokes the fire*


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> I should be getting internet back by the start of the week... I've moved to a nicer house.... and things are going exceptionally well. *hugs*


Wooohoooo! Would be glad to see ya!


----------



## valis

izme said:


> Wooohoooo! Would be glad to see ya!


Indeed.......I would imagine she has a few stories up her sleeve......


----------



## Blackmirror

help4me said:


> I should be getting internet back by the start of the week... I've moved to a nicer house.... and things are going exceptionally well. *hugs*



Take it easy


----------



## Skivvywaver

izme said:


> :up:
> 
> I age rather gracefully
> 
> *stokes the fire*


 Yeah, like a Russian hockey player figure skating.


----------



## dotty999

I figure he's normally skating on thin ice anyway!


----------



## help4me

izme said:


> Wooohoooo! Would be glad to see ya!


 Indeed dear fishy!



valis said:


> Indeed.......I would imagine she has a few stories up her sleeve......


 Meeeee??? Stories... perhaps 



Blackmirror said:


> Take it easy


 Gonna try to do that... but not as easy as it sounds... especially considering the news I do have to share!!! 

So onto the news... I'm getting married Oct 7th!!!! And.... our family will have a new member around about early May! So all in all... between my two kids.. his two kids... and our new arrival in may... there will be little time to "take it easy" lol!


----------



## Blackmirror

Double celebration then Bonnie
Thats my birthday 
Wishing you all the happiness you deserve xx


----------



## help4me

I see that it is... how awesome! Well.. I will certainly make a toast to you that day as well  Happy early birthday.. certainly a day to celebrate! *hugs*


----------



## Couriant

Maybe triple celebration... expecting my first around that time  *hugs* good to see you again! and congrats!


----------



## help4me

Couriant said:


> Maybe triple celebration... expecting my first around that time  *hugs* good to see you again! and congrats!


Oh my gosh.. congrats indeed!!!! *hugs* and good to see you too!


----------



## twinofangelize56

help4me said:


> So onto the news... I'm getting married Oct 7th!!!! And.... our family will have a new member around about early May! So all in all... between my two kids.. his two kids... and our new arrival in may... there will be little time to "take it easy" lol!


Woo Hoo! Congratulations!!!! 



Couriant said:


> Maybe triple celebration... expecting my first around that time  *hugs* good to see you again! and congrats!


Congratulations to you and yours too.


----------



## Izme

Hiya Beachgoers!!!!

*stokes the fire* And awaits winter's embrace!

Sorry folks but I need to vent a tad...With a sense of humor of course 

Protesting everywhere..About less wages..less employment..jobs going overseas...constant utility increase and a lot more...I'd like to add that I am working and so is my wife and we stuggle all month to makes ends meet. The prices at the supermarket just skyrocketed...Not a gradual increase, an all out assualt on our budget. We are both working our tails off and have little extra to show for it.."Let's rent a movie and get a six pack" With a resounding reply "you sure we can afford that much?" Time to stand up and speak out America!

They are going to raise the minimum wage here but I know what will follow...higher prices and the restaurants etc..Value meals are now OMG that expensive meals.My wage cannot keep up with all of the hikes and is by no means keeping up with the inflation index...I'll be making a little over minimum and I've worked at a Union company for over 3 years...Shudder

..I just think it's a good thing that people are marching everywhere! They have one here..I'll be there!

I'm not so sure about the American Dream now...sounds more and more like a nightmare to many

‎"Note from Utility companies* Dear sir...I know we have harrassed you endlessly about giving us a lot of your money on a constant weekly basis, you know...things are tough for all of us...But we heard that you want to take a trip to see yo...ur family which is a long time coming..And we can't allow you to do that! So...if you decide to spend OUR money on such a frivilous thing...you will come home to no power no water and the pipes in your house frozen...Payback is a mutha! By the way...your bill is delinquent again! WE need half your paycheck...We know you got paid today! Thanks...you are a valued customer! 

We had to rent a movie because ya have to be rich to go see one in the theatre...A steak dinner for two is less then a bucket of popcorn, some red vines and a few sodas...Not to mention the ticket shock..Yep 99 cent tuedays rentals...courtesy of insanity 

just bring your own popcorn and sodas and red vines from the dollar store..
‎"hey honey, here's a walmart coupon for a case of mac n cheese for $5.00 woohoooooooo! You think we can get by next week on one large roll of toilet paper? 

‎"yes dear, just get at least 30 hours of overtime next week!" 

><">


----------



## help4me

I hear ya fish and agree with you completely! Hang in there.... this one's for you....


----------



## Blackmirror

Wanders in


----------



## Doc Holliday

izme...Fish-o-roni...Stevie??? Where be you?


----------



## Blackmirror

crawls into the firepit and singes her hair


----------



## franca

Blackmirror said:


> crawls into the firepit and singes her hair


I Saves the day with water bucket.....


----------



## Skivvywaver

Fish MIA again I see.


----------



## valis

skivvy.........

Good to see you, man.....here's to wishing you the best of the holidays and the most prosperous of 2012. 

At least until the Mayan calendar ends creation as we know it, I reckon.


----------



## Skivvywaver

Thanks Tim...Happy New Year to you and yours.


----------



## eggplant43

Skivvy, it's been too long. How's tricks?


----------



## Skivvywaver

I am doing well Bruce. Just hooked on facebook.


----------



## Blackmirror

HNY everyone


----------



## Izme

Looking behind me..I see my footprints 

As I walk through this beach I created

to the memeories of those who shared footprints

Sigh

What a wonderful place this is...Why do I walk away?

Perhaps it's seasonal 

 *stokes the fire*


----------



## Izme

*Stokes the fire*

Time to get out some roastin sticks!!!


----------



## Izme

Blackmirror said:


> Wanders in


I've Always enjoyed yer wandering?


----------



## Izme

Doc Holliday said:


> izme...Fish-o-roni...Stevie??? Where be you?


My friend!!!..Indeed

I wondered about you from time to time *Gee, I wonder if he's at the next Car Ralley?

Nice to see you ring that friend BELL 

I hope all is well!

I think i'll gamble it is


----------



## Izme

Life has been good

sigh

workin too hard but I guess that pays more bills.

I await the leaves and the bird-song

anew in spring

sigh

my first bbq of the NEW YEAR!

Rib Eyes I SAYYY!


----------



## 1956brother

Rib Eyes...at least an 1 1/4 ...medium...over charcoal...melts in your mouth.

the winter has been mild this year...did not put the charcoal out like last year

already stopping in the woods, walking by the etowah river


----------



## Izme

1956brother said:


> Rib Eyes...at least an 1 1/4 ...medium...over charcoal...melts in your mouth.
> 
> the winter has been mild this year...did not put the charcoal out like last year
> 
> already stopping in the woods, walking by the etowah river


*stokes the fire*

I find Spring so delightful...Fat red Robin's perching about...Squirrels dancing about in search of food..Trees fighting to get their beauty back and ...of ...Course...BBQ and Rib Eyes! Mesquite smoked I might add

*sigh*


----------



## Izme

I camped on the beach about this time of year...I body surfed several times in a down pour of rain...campfire delight while eating many things fire roasted...I found myself watching the cosmos and the the clear picture given to me via sand and waves


----------



## Skivvywaver

How does a fish body surf? I have seen dolphins do it and I have seen fish fly. I have never seen a fish body surf except for the ones that I had to flush...


----------



## grandma77

Wow, I lost this thread for a while...not sure what happened. Glad to see it is still here. Good to see you again Skivvy, hope you are doing well. And glad to see Fish is learning new tricks lol


----------



## Skivvywaver

Thanks Grandma. I am fine. I just want to flush the Fish.


----------



## grandma77

Flush away lol !!!!


----------



## Izme

grandma77 said:


> Wow, I lost this thread for a while...not sure what happened. Glad to see it is still here. Good to see you again Skivvy, hope you are doing well. And glad to see Fish is learning new tricks lol


So nice to see you stop by! Hope all is well! :up:

*stokes the fire*

Skivvy!



SPLAAAAAAT!



Keep hearing little snippets about Peyton Manning coming to join the Seattle Seahawks

Must make some teams shudder?

We have young lines but with the right QB....I see the big dance in our future


----------



## Izme

Jock Frost is done nipping on my nose ..for at least several months..Say goodbye to old man winter

Spring's solar tease is taking hold

Barbeques await smoky goodness

As does the awaiting appetite

Bud's emerge on the tree's as I reach an epiphany

I need to fertilize

I have a boat moored at my front door (not really)

Just to get through the deluge of rain that has invaded us

High winds blow me about

But yet I smile and think anew

As in spring and it's warm embrace

The yearly nirvana... so to speak

*sigh*

*looking for footprints in the sand*
><">


----------



## help4me

Footprints in the sand indeed..... its been in the upper 70's headed toward 80 here. Just a tad warm for the middle of March Imo.... but since we've had almost no snow it, it can be warm


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> Footprints in the sand indeed..... its been in the upper 70's headed toward 80 here. Just a tad warm for the middle of March Imo.... but since we've had almost no snow it, it can be warm


Glad to see you backkk to the pitttt!

*stokes the fire*


----------



## Izme

You're are not forgotten my wayward beach~goers

not in any way

thoughts of yesterday's surf

Through my eyes and memory I see your footprints

Somehow I believe in the truth

That even online we are bound together as one

From deep within

No respite in the mind of the playful

Like the driftwood

I'll drift in time

with all of you

This chain we call the web

I don't know why we come here

but I do know one thing

It's the damn truth!



><">


----------



## Izme

The Ghosts of the firepit embrace us..

Not a sickness

I'll be quick

light that fire

now I.....Can see

All of you..now

following me

into the firepit

come home

all that coming from each and every one one of you

you're this thread

You'll never stay away!!!

><">


----------



## Izme

grandma77 said:


> Flush away lol !!!!


You can't flush moi!!!

I'm a freakin floater


----------



## Izme

Since I've been gone

I wonder if I crossed your minds

Perhaps that's why I need you now?


----------



## grandma77

We are drawn to the fire.
We yearn for those who have left us 
We embrace the warmth of friendship and fun

Stoking the fires and hoping others will return...no one has heard from Gypsy Grace in a while...hope she is ok.


----------



## Izme

grandma77 said:


> We are drawn to the fire.
> We yearn for those who have left us
> We embrace the warmth of friendship and fun
> 
> Stoking the fires and hoping others will return...no one has heard from Gypsy Grace in a while...hope she is ok.


Hi there 

I hope all is well 

I leave here often but one thing is for sure..I always come back

*Stokes the fire*

OK..off the top of my head I need to write something about that 

Spellbound within a dream

My life

In my firepit

So it may seem

Holding the sands from closing in

Spellbound indeed

I'll break it

Life is what we make it

Tis the ending of my day

What can I say

I'm spellbound

All the way

><">2012


----------



## Doc Holliday

izme said:


> My friend!!!..Indeed
> 
> I wondered about you from time to time *Gee, I wonder if he's at the next Car Ralley?
> 
> Nice to see you ring that friend BELL
> 
> I hope all is well!
> 
> I think i'll gamble it is


Greetings to my Pacific NW Pal and to all here on TSG!

So! You wonder about me from 'time to time' eh? I really don't participate in as many car shows as I once did. Maybe an occasional cruise night or a rightest charity event. I given serious thought, from time to time, to sell the car. I just don't have the heart to. Besides, I didn't buy a 4x4, with a mod HEMI in it, to not trailer the car to it's final home...Read on. 

I have been busy, mostly, drawing my construction documents for my custom home in Colorado. I have to say, that I have been 'One tough client', seeing how I want 'everything just so perfect. Some day, very soon, I'll wrap up what I need to do and have this monstrosity built. Then it's goodbye AZ...Hello Colorado! A few of the builders, in the area, would be happy to have some work and to have me on hand to design/draft something for their future clients. Little do they know this project, the one I am working on now, will be my last. Sad but true. I've made up my mind to simply stop existing and to start living. Thus the reason for the move and a possible career change just to stay focused in life. If nothing else, I can always hit a few of the great trout streams in the mountains to pass the time away.

So Steven...How is it going on your end?

BTW...Don't take any wooden flies!


----------



## JustJudy

izme said:


> Since I've been gone
> I wonder if I crossed your minds
> Perhaps that's why I need you now?


I think about you saying this all the time:



izme said:


> You can't flush moi!!!
> I'm a freakin floater


Made me smile


----------



## Izme

Doc Holliday said:


> Greetings to my Pacific NW Pal and to all here on TSG!
> 
> So! You wonder about me from 'time to time' eh? I really don't participate in as many car shows as I once did. Maybe an occasional cruise night or a rightest charity event. I given serious thought, from time to time, to sell the car. I just don't have the heart to. Besides, I didn't buy a 4x4, with a mod HEMI in it, to not trailer the car to it's final home...Read on.
> 
> I have been busy, mostly, drawing my construction documents for my custom home in Colorado. I have to say, that I have been 'One tough client', seeing how I want 'everything just so perfect. Some day, very soon, I'll wrap up what I need to do and have this monstrosity built. Then it's goodbye AZ...Hello Colorado! A few of the builders, in the area, would be happy to have some work and to have me on hand to design/draft something for their future clients. Little do they know this project, the one I am working on now, will be my last. Sad but true. I've made up my mind to simply stop existing and to start living. Thus the reason for the move and a possible career change just to stay focused in life. If nothing else, I can always hit a few of the great trout streams in the mountains to pass the time away.
> 
> So Steven...How is it going on your end?
> 
> BTW...Don't take any wooden flies!


Hiya Doc! So good to see you

Money can't buy happiness if you're not much of a shopper, I think that many wise people come to some epiphany of ourselves and then create something new. Reconstruction of direction leads us to a new destination..hopefully with happiness as ones of it's perks.

Colorado is beautiful but damn cold in parts. From sand and sun to snow and majestic scenery sounds like a good upgrade.

Perhaps I may try a wooden fly for an ol seasoned trout or musky..Hell...we only live once and fish aren't all that smart. Are they?

*stokes the fire*

Keep your eyes on the prize I must say..so many to choose from

><">


----------



## Izme

JustJudy said:


> I think about you saying this all the time:
> 
> Made me smile




I'll tread water and swim like heck..that's for sure


----------



## twinofangelize56

izme said:


> The Ghosts of the firepit embrace us..
> 
> Not a sickness
> 
> I'll be quick
> 
> light that fire
> 
> now I.....Can see
> 
> All of you..now
> 
> following me
> 
> into the firepit
> 
> come home
> 
> all that coming from each and every one one of you
> 
> you're this thread
> 
> You'll never stay away!!!
> 
> ><">


There's truth in them thar words. 

I might not venture here as often as I once did, but my thoughts oft times do. 

*stokes fire*

I think I'll pull up a log and sit a spell. I've been weary and feeling slightly lost. The times are taking me on a couple of different roads. Seems to be lots of bumps along the way. Lost my Uncle six months ago and now my Aunt his wife. They lived a long and fruitful life. In their 80's. Sadness to see them go.... but knowing of their full lives brings a smile.

I won't linger on the other things that have invited themselves in. I know that just sitting here and looking into the fire and enjoying the sounds and smells of the night will cheer and soothe me.

Now if only someone came by with a guitar and a cup of hot chocolate with tons of tiny white marshmallows..... 

It's nice to see all of the people that have stopped in to the firepit for a visit. Hello to all of you. 

Spring is in the air! My Daffodils are already up. The trees and bushes are budding. The grass needs cutting. LOL!

Take care and I'll be back.................................................................................................................


----------



## Izme

*Stokes the fire*

Grabs guitar and hot chocolate and many many mallows 

Welcome back to the firepit Twinny..So good to see you *hands her a big cup*

My condolences to you and yours 


We just broke the ALL TIME record for rain in march and I was wondering if anyone here had a boat I can borrow? I need to get to work tomorrow 

With the dark shadow of old man winter leaving us...Everything comes alive.
Welcoming the coming of Natures beauty unfolding around us. The air alive with the songs of awakening fauna and the smells of spring...delight our senses. I will now escape from my winter prison and go out into warmth of a beautiful day, replenished and positive.

Come one..come all to this virtual place in the sand


----------



## ekim68

Hey Fish, good to hear you have the guitar handy...:up: I'm working on a couple of new tunes....


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> Hey Fish, good to hear you have the guitar handy...:up: I'm working on a couple of new tunes....


Hi there Ekim! Yes, I try to play when I have time

Good to see that you're playing as well..I'm curious about your new songs..I'll bet they are good! You are talented indeed :up:


----------



## ekim68

Umm....I have a bunch on YouTube....If you care to take a peek sometime....


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> Umm....I have a bunch on YouTube....If you care to take a peek sometime....


Sure would! Just point me the way 

*stokes the fire*

Getting past my bed time

see ya soon beachgoers!


----------



## grandma77

twinofangelize56 said:


> There's truth in them thar words.
> 
> I might not venture here as often as I once did, but my thoughts oft times do.
> 
> *stokes fire*
> 
> I think I'll pull up a log and sit a spell. I've been weary and feeling slightly lost. The times are taking me on a couple of different roads. Seems to be lots of bumps along the way. Lost my Uncle six months ago and now my Aunt his wife. They lived a long and fruitful life. In their 80's. Sadness to see them go.... but knowing of their full lives brings a smile.
> 
> I won't linger on the other things that have invited themselves in. I know that just sitting here and looking into the fire and enjoying the sounds and smells of the night will cheer and soothe me.
> 
> Now if only someone came by with a guitar and a cup of hot chocolate with tons of tiny white marshmallows.....
> 
> It's nice to see all of the people that have stopped in to the firepit for a visit. Hello to all of you.
> 
> Spring is in the air! My Daffodils are already up. The trees and bushes are budding. The grass needs cutting. LOL!
> 
> Take care and I'll be back..........


So sorry for your loss...big hugs to you.
So glad you stopped by... I too dont come as often as I would like...real life seems to take over a lot more these days.

Thank you Steven for the hot chocolate.....and of course the marshmellows!!!

Stokin the fire and thankful for all who stop by!!!!

By the way, anyone want to help me put down new mulch, trim bushes and pull weeds...lol


----------



## twinofangelize56

izme said:


> *Stokes the fire*
> 
> Grabs guitar and hot chocolate and many many mallows
> 
> Welcome back to the firepit Twinny..So good to see you *hands her a big cup*
> 
> My condolences to you and yours


Thank you, Fishykins. 

Good to see you too as always.



grandma77 said:


> So sorry for your loss...big hugs to you.
> So glad you stopped by... I too dont come as often as I would like...real life seems to take over a lot more these days.


Thank you, Grandma. *hugs*

Real life can impose on activities of this sort.


----------



## Izme

grandma77 said:


> By the way, anyone want to help me put down new mulch, trim bushes and pull weeds...lol


Next thing I know I'm doin windows and yer callin me pool boy


----------



## Izme

*hands everyone a large hot chocolate with many mallows* "Bout time for mixed drinks with tiny little umbrellas don'tcha think?" 

*stokes the fire*

Living a nice day...amongst so many bad weather days...We have 60F folks..I'm in shock! 

Anyone have some T-Bones We can barbeque? 

><">


----------



## Izme

Indelible impressions made by foot in the sand
Wandering minds wish to escape the daily duldrums
may we all body surf the mind's eye and our imaginations
and awaken here
this virtual beach in time


----------



## ekim68

Message to Fish, Stop by more often....:up:


----------



## help4me

izme said:


> *hands everyone a large hot chocolate with many mallows* "Bout time for mixed drinks with tiny little umbrellas don'tcha think?"
> 
> *stokes the fire*
> 
> Living a nice day...amongst so many bad weather days...We have 60F folks..I'm in shock!
> 
> Anyone have some T-Bones We can barbeque?
> 
> ><">


How about KC Strip?


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> Message to Fish, Stop by more often....:up:


I try..so I do...But life get's in the way..Although many of you are worth my time ...bud!!!!


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> How about KC Strip?


BONNIE!!!!

So good to see you here!

Side note: never talk STRIP with a male!


----------



## Izme

Eloquent love of the beach
brings me to an epiphany
that no matter how hard life treats me
I have a virtual solice
within this place
*walking away *
I just put footprints in each and everyone of your worlds


----------



## Izme

Eating 5 alarm peanuts and....

_**stoke the fire**_


----------



## help4me

izme said:


> BONNIE!!!!
> 
> So good to see you here!
> 
> Side note: never talk STRIP with a male!


Lol..... I'll keep that in mind 

Good to see you too Stephen


----------



## valis

bonnie.......

hope life is treating you well, my friend.........


----------



## help4me

valis said:


> bonnie.......
> 
> hope life is treating you well, my friend.........


Hi ya Tim.... doing well indeed....can't wait for baby to be born... the last month is always a grueling one... hoping she gets here early as I'm tired of being pregnant lol. How are things with you?


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*

Hang in there Bonnie..


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*

Seriously happy about these 70F days...been a long and cold winter..finally kicked ol man winter's arse outta here


----------



## Izme

ok..tomorrow is friday the 13th..I'll pass on the friggatriskaidekaphobia and move on to inviting JASON over for smores and rum n cokes...most will blame this phobia on stupidity..I'll blame it on..something bad is about to happen to me..like no No breakfast bites at 7-11 SCREAMMMMMMM!!!!! 

*stokes the fire*


----------



## Izme

*Stokes the fire*

Nice day...time to barbeque again..let the dogs run and chase bouncy balls

Sigh


----------



## JustJudy

izme said:


> let the dogs run and chase bouncy balls


Hiya Izme! Wow, you got that fire going pretty good.  
Years ago we had a lab (Coco) who loved bouncy balls. He ate them every chance he got; swallowed them whole. Whenever we had my kids' friends over we had to warn them not to pick up any bouncy balls in the back yard.  I know, lovely story for sitting around a fire. 

Thanks for the fire and the memory jolt! Take care!


----------



## Izme

JustJudy said:


> Hiya Izme! Wow, you got that fire going pretty good.
> Years ago we had a lab (Coco) who loved bouncy balls. He ate them every chance he got; swallowed them whole. Whenever we had my kids' friends over we had to warn them not to pick up any bouncy balls in the back yard.  I know, lovely story for sitting around a fire.
> 
> Thanks for the fire and the memory jolt! Take care!


 So good to see you stop by the firepit!  I hope all is well. 

lol...gotta love the doggie stories...my Great dane could eat a ball easily but actually treat them pretty good..pampers them and they last a long time..While my Akita likes to filet the skin off the tennis ball quickly and just have a blue rubber ball..And if the Dane touches it..she will rip his lips right off 

I love my dogs unconditionally as they do me..So precious they are..I can come home with the worst day possible under my belt and there they are happy to see me and lifting my spirits..So loving and caring. How could anyone hurt a pet?

*stokes the fire*

Remembering all the fires of late


----------



## Izme

So where is TSG's beloved Dot?
I miss that fire breathin smart alec


----------



## KatieKat

Hi I used to come on this site all the time My mom started an account. I couldn't remember my old login, so I created a new account.


----------



## Izme

A little lesson in health for you beachgoers

I went to the Doc..He said that I had elevated blood pressure and wanted to give me a prescription for meds..I can't stand pills and meds..Seems like the docs wanna push those on us..sometimes feeling like a test sample for new ones etc...

"Nope Doc don't want no stinkin meds..How can I do it without?"

I am a martial arts instructor trained in holistic ways

He kind of laughed and proceed to write me a prescription

For...Dark chocolate and bananas

He said that dark chocolate has cocao (not cocoa) in it which is great for lowering blood pressure and that bananas attack salt within my body

What a prescription indeed.

So I went home and ate a square of dark chocolate and a banana every day for over a month and lo and behold...my blood pressure was much better

go figure


----------



## Izme

KatieKat said:


> Hi I used to come on this site all the time My mom started an account. I couldn't remember my old login, so I created a new account.


Hi and a big welcome (back) to TSG and the firepit! 

Kick off your shoes...feel the sand between your toes and sit by the fire


----------



## KatieKat

Izme....I think I know you. Do you remember my mom, Bonnie, and my grandma, Betsy?


----------



## KatieKat

Is anyone still on here?


----------



## Izme

KatieKat said:


> Izme....I think I know you. Do you remember my mom, Bonnie, and my grandma, Betsy?


I think so..but I have known so many here...Bonnie and Betsie..I have known more than one of each here..I'm trying to think but after all it is the weekend and thinking is redundant per se..lol 

Need to rattle my brain a tad...But in reality...What matters most is that you are here now, by the firepit 

Stick around and enjoy

What were their *web* names here at TSG?


----------



## KatieKat

My mom is Help4me. My grandma passed away awhile ago, but I think people called her Mom Betsy on the site. I don't know what her web name was


----------



## Izme

KatieKat said:


> My mom is Help4me. My grandma passed away awhile ago, but I think people called her Mom Betsy on the site. I don't know what her web name was


Well yahhh...I know now!!!

Betsie I'm unsure about though..memorie fades through the years and i'm sure Bonnie will enlighten me

Bonnie I adore and have spent many a night by the fire here


----------



## ekim68

KatieKat said:


> Is anyone still on here?


Yep, how are you doing Katie?


----------



## Izme

Ekim..so good to see ya..What's up?


----------



## KatieKat

I'm glad you remember!!! Gosh, It's been so long since I've been by this old fire I'm doing alright ekim. How about yourself?


----------



## ekim68

Hey Fish, what's up is a new song, melody of course, that I thought up...In D Major if you're interested....


----------



## Izme

KatieKat said:


> I'm glad you remember!!! Gosh, It's been so long since I've been by this old fire I'm doing alright ekim. How about yourself?


Indeed..This fire will burn for many many years here and each and everyone of us left our indelible footprints here forever


----------



## ekim68

To tell you the truth Katie, I feel warm by this Fire....Fish offers new thoughts and here I am looking for them...


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> Hey Fish, what's up is a new song, melody of course, that I thought up...In D Major if you're interested....


Do ya have to ask? 

Tell me..Why are you into music? What does it do for you? just curious...


----------



## KatieKat

I like being back here It brings back many memories


----------



## Izme

KatieKat said:


> I like being back here It brings back many memories


Well then..Stay


----------



## KatieKat

I will! I'm going to make some popcorn over the fire. Anybody care to share with me?


----------



## ekim68

izme said:


> Tell me..Why are you into music? What does it do for you? just curious...


That's simple, it electrifies my soul...:up: I make things up Fish, I don't just follow the crowd, but I learn from it....


----------



## Izme

KatieKat said:


> I will! I'm going to make some popcorn over the fire. Anybody care to share with me?


Yummmm!! Let's throw in some cola too 

The fire warms my spirit


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> That's simple, it electrifies my soul...:up: I make things up Fish, I don't just follow the crowd, but I learn from it....


I am not surprised that you used the term SOUL...you seem to write and play that way and I totally agree...you are an artist indeed..do you do any other mediums?

Sorry for the questions but I have always found you interesting to say the least


----------



## Izme

Funny how some folks have little *soul* and wander aimlessly through life

doesn't matter really..just puzzles me


----------



## Izme

Funny how our comments here on the web are eternal..This thread has endless heart


----------



## Izme

Hey Katie..as soon as you join us here at the firepit...you get your own beach candle..which burns forever


----------



## ekim68

I believe that everyone is always searching for a way or 
a better way through life?. Nobody ever gave us a road map, eh?


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> I believe that everyone is always searching for a way or
> a better way through life?. Nobody ever gave us a road map, eh?


Indeed

Life's daily duldrums and negativety seem to want to drag us into a black river..So we search the hot sands of life for those things which give us shade and solice...Enlighten us toward our inner self..Whether it be the wind in the trees or a fret on a guitar..The best things in life we MUST search out or be destine to relive the daily hell that surrounds us

I use sculpture, music, martial arts, painting, origame etc... as an arsenal of war against such things as just negativety..alone

not to mention everything else


----------



## Izme

I think that love is the most powerful weapon against such things


----------



## Izme

Mann..I wish Valis was here too! Talk about soul


----------



## Izme

You (Ekim) and Valis, Bassetman and Mulder, Skivvy, Angel, Twinny and Bonnie and of course Candy and a few others. We used to burn the midnight oil talking about such things


----------



## Izme

Well, Goodnight my beachgoing friends..I miss many of you

*stokes the fire*


----------



## help4me

KatieKat said:


> Hi I used to come on this site all the time My mom started an account. I couldn't remember my old login, so I created a new account.


Hi kiddo... glad you made it back. I will enjoy seeing you here again! Break a leg with your choir performance tomorrow.... sorry I can't be there.


----------



## help4me

izme said:


> Well yahhh...I know now!!!
> 
> Betsie I'm unsure about though..memorie fades through the years and i'm sure Bonnie will enlighten me
> 
> Bonnie I adore and have spent many a night by the fire here


Indeed we have fishy dear... many a night!!! Wow! And the occasional horse race! And nights of epic poems! I actually saved those ya know.

My mom (web name "Bonnie's Mom" ) was only here for a few months before she died. She stopped by the pit some but was a little shy to post as much as say... me lol. So no worries my good friend 

Katie Kat's old web name was KitKat I do believe and she used to call Katonca "Uncle D"... The firepit was one of the few places I'd allow her to go on the internet because I knew you guys would look out for her and I didn't worry about what would be said to such a sweet girl. Now she's an adult and off at college making her own way... still as sweet as ever... but not gonna be "bossed" around by momma. LOL.


----------



## help4me

izme said:


> Indeed
> 
> Life's daily duldrums and negativety seem to want to drag us into a black river..So we search the hot sands of life for those things which give us shade and solice...Enlighten us toward our inner self..Whether it be the wind in the trees or a fret on a guitar..The best things in life we MUST search out or be destine to relive the daily hell that surrounds us
> 
> I use sculpture, music, martial arts, painting, origame etc... as an arsenal of war against such things as just negativety..alone
> 
> not to mention everything else


We have much in common... painting.... music... poetry (song) ... etc to shed the negativity that seems to surround us all with a tight grip. Not to mention a good cookout... almost back to basics. There's nothing quite so satisfying after a rough day than turning off the electronics and throwing a good hunk of steak on an open flame... hearing the pop and sizzle of the meat as it cooks.

But there are those days... like yesterday... that are just so hard to break free from. Working through too much physical pain... but gotta keep going nonetheless.... working under too much stress... but gotta keep going.... working the entire shift without a break which is perfectly legal.... that by the time you can "break free" all you can do is sit and stare blindly at the TV not even comprehending what you're seeing.. and really don't care to spend more energy trying to pay attention lol.


----------



## help4me

izme said:


> Funny how some folks have little *soul* and wander aimlessly through life
> 
> doesn't matter really..just puzzles me


My little town is full of that... in a "Jerry Springer" kind of way. Infuriating as heck at times!!!


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> Indeed we have fishy dear... many a night!!! Wow! And the occasional horse race! And nights of epic poems! I actually saved those ya know.
> 
> My mom (web name "Bonnie's Mom" ) was only here for a few months before she died. She stopped by the pit some but was a little shy to post as much as say... me lol. So no worries my good friend
> 
> Katie Kat's old web name was KitKat I do believe and she used to call Katonca "Uncle D"... The firepit was one of the few places I'd allow her to go on the internet because I knew you guys would look out for her and I didn't worry about what would be said to such a sweet girl. Now she's an adult and off at college making her own way... still as sweet as ever... but not gonna be "bossed" around by momma. LOL.


Well of course3! Now I remember her and had some good convo with her..Sorry for the lapse in memory 

And now I remember Kitkat as well 

She's the one that you put up vids of her singing? Talented indeed :up:

Of course we'd look out for her here...Especially the mod's..they are a tough bunch


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> We have much in common... painting.... music... poetry (song) ... etc to shed the negativity that seems to surround us all with a tight grip. Not to mention a good cookout... almost back to basics. There's nothing quite so satisfying after a rough day than turning off the electronics and throwing a good hunk of steak on an open flame... hearing the pop and sizzle of the meat as it cooks.
> 
> But there are those days... like yesterday... that are just so hard to break free from. Working through too much physical pain... but gotta keep going nonetheless.... working under too much stress... but gotta keep going.... working the entire shift without a break which is perfectly legal.... that by the time you can "break free" all you can do is sit and stare blindly at the TV not even comprehending what you're seeing.. and really don't care to spend more energy trying to pay attention lol.


Indeed ...We do have many things in common..kindered souls

I am not so much into pills and always look for alternatives to them...One thing that works for me for pain (when they are in season) Is cherries ...a great natural painkiller that works

I have been in Martial arts most of my life and keep up on the stretching and push ups-sit ups etc. I think that it is very important to stretch every day..No matter what. Full body stretching doesn't take long anyway and keeps you feeling far better.

The TV or web surfin etc...does help escape so much..I actually watch more cooking shows than anything..America's test kitchen is my fav. I love to cook and have learned tons watching all of those shows..Next would be home improvment shows..She's crafty is fun to watch...OH and Ellen is awesome...But I really don't watch all that much TV


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> My little town is full of that... in a "Jerry Springer" kind of way. Infuriating as heck at times!!!


LMAO 

What a totally crazy show that was..

I am puzzled by angry mean spirited people. I just don't get it

We have many at work whom I don't think I've ever seen smile.

I try at work and at home to always think positive and smile..I look at those people frowning and even think to myself *I wish you well* *smile*

I really cannot do that ever...I will go to WAR with the negative and fight it to my last breath

So much joy and beauty to behold and no time to sweat life's daily nightmares

I think i will just keep increasing my face value and smile smile smile 

That is truly my mission here at the firepit *stokes the fire*


----------



## Izme

Have dumb and dumber playing in the background...Speaking of positive and silly of course...They announced that Jeff Daniels and Jim Carrey agreed to another movie! Awesome!


----------



## twinofangelize56

Some ramblings from a rambling woman...

Why do tears get in my eyes at the most inopportune time? Streaks from the overflow wreak havoc on my make-up and there is no use in trying to hide the mess.

Is something wrong?.... One might ask. I didn't really want to share/discuss whatever it is that brought things on and most of the time I would answer no.... nothing is wrong. Just a little something in my eye(s) is all. 

Watch out for when I do say yes. LOL! I am not a woman of few words as some may know by now. 

Why would God (if you believe... and I do) bring me into the world with a twin by my side and then snatch her back before I was ready too? This nonsense about Him not giving you more than you are able to bear. Bah! At times I could just scream at the whole idea of death!

I do have my good days though. Apparently today will not be one of them. 

Songs in my head come and go. Right now it's... I Never Promised You A Rose Garden.... along with the sunshine, there's got to be a little rain sometime. Yeah yeah... I know. 

I'm going to sit in the sand and dig my toes into it right up to my calves. Wiggle wiggle wiggle those little toes of mine. 

*tosses several logs onto the firepit*

I should write a quick poem or perhaps a short story. That always drives the blues away. Unfortunately one's brain has to cooperate or it just won't work or make sense. I'll give it a try....

The sand is warm and rightly so
The sun made sure some hours ago
I shade my eyes as I look at the sky
Bluer than blue I just have to sigh

The quiet so loud it stirs the soul
Thoughts and feelings unendingly flow
Words unspoken continue to reel
Is this the way I really feel?

A smile begins to find its way
Across my face it intends to stay
I'll not fight it and give it a try
I won't even question reasons why


Well..... Enough of that.


----------



## Izme

So poignant are your words Twinny! *hugs*

We all have lost so much at times

Entertwined in tragedys of the past

Yet we bounce like a ball in the sand..only to come back stronger in some semse

I'm left to think out loud

"what am I working for? A life worth fighting for?"

Perhaps..And I raise my head off my pillow and say to myself.."yet another good day to be alive"

Looking forward to positivety and survival amongst the many chances I may not even exist tomorrow 

*stokes the fire*

*listens to the wind between the trees*

*sigh*


----------



## ekim68

Wow Twinny, your words inspire me....Sometimes Emotions are hard to put to the word and I can see music in your poem...


----------



## help4me

izme said:


> She's the one that you put up vids of her singing? Talented indeed :up:
> 
> Of course we'd look out for her here...Especially the mod's..they are a tough bunch


Yes.... that's Katie!!!!!


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> Yes.... that's Katie!!!!!


I knew it! 

Well..I hope she comes back often 

Not that I have *Ahem*  

But I have some time now so it's good to back here

*stokes the fire*


----------



## help4me

izme said:


> Indeed ...We do have many things in common..kindered souls
> 
> I am not so much into pills and always look for alternatives to them...One thing that works for me for pain (when they are in season) Is cherries ...a great natural painkiller that works
> 
> I have been in Martial arts most of my life and keep up on the stretching and push ups-sit ups etc. I think that it is very important to stretch every day..No matter what. Full body stretching doesn't take long anyway and keeps you feeling far better.
> 
> The TV or web surfin etc...does help escape so much..I actually watch more cooking shows than anything..America's test kitchen is my fav. I love to cook and have learned tons watching all of those shows..Next would be home improvment shows..She's crafty is fun to watch...OH and Ellen is awesome...But I really don't watch all that much TV


Cherries you say???? Any particular kind? I'm not a pill popper either... and especially not now as I'm only allowed tylenol anyway.

I do the best I can with stretching and exercise... but again... pregnancy and pain limit what I do. I walk every day (dont have a car anyway) ... some days I can get in several miles... and I try to swim several times a week.... or at least stretch and do some water exercises because the water reduces the strain/weight on my back. I'm very active at work... in fact last shift I worked I didn't even get a break. Made for a very long day!!! Back when I was a preschool teacher I did Tia Chi for stretching... but I don;t remember how to do it anymore. Actually I used it more for meditation and focus.

I watch some TV... especially in the evenings... my favorite shows range from Storage Wars and Pawn Stars... to River Monsters ... and one of my fave cooking shows is Good Eats with Alton Brown. I love the science aspect he puts in his shows. Here lately I've watched the specials they've been running on the Titanic. I also like the Ghost Hunter shows.. but I don't always catch them.


----------



## Izme

No particular kind..Just cherries

I love all those shows..When I have the time to watch them that is


----------



## help4me

Sweet.. I will have to give that a try Stephen.. thanks for the info!!!  *hugs*


----------



## dotty999

izme said:


> So where is TSG's beloved Dot?
> I miss that fire breathin smart alec


Hey Mista! I'm around here sometimes but not as often as I used to be, things change.. but not you and me oh such happy memories


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> Sweet.. I will have to give that a try Stephen.. thanks for the info!!!  *hugs*


Hope it helps you! *hugs*

*stokes the fire*


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> Hey Mista! I'm around here sometimes but not as often as I used to be, things change.. but not you and me oh such happy memories


Times do indeed change..We are all living testimony per se

Oh very much so


----------



## [email protected]

Just popping in to say hello all... i hope everyone is well


----------



## Izme

[email protected] said:


> Just popping in to say hello all... i hope everyone is well


Hi Ashiepoo! 

Thanks and I hope all is well with you as well! 


*Stokes the fire*


----------



## twinofangelize56

izme said:


> So poignant are your words Twinny! *hugs*
> 
> We all have lost so much at times
> 
> Entertwined in tragedys of the past
> 
> Yet we bounce like a ball in the sand..only to come back stronger in some semse
> 
> I'm left to think out loud
> 
> "what am I working for? A life worth fighting for?"
> 
> Perhaps..And I raise my head off my pillow and say to myself.."yet another good day to be alive"
> 
> Looking forward to positivety and survival amongst the many chances I may not even exist tomorrow
> 
> *stokes the fire*
> 
> *listens to the wind between the trees*
> 
> *sigh*


*hugs* right back at ya, Fishy. 



ekim68 said:


> Wow Twinny, your words inspire me....Sometimes Emotions are hard to put to the word and I can see music in your poem...


Thanks, Ekim. 

Oft times the rhyme takes on a rhythm of its own in my head. I like to have the lines I write have the same amount of words or syllables. Takes a bit longer at times to succeed.... but well worth the effort. 

*tosses several logs onto the firepit*

If I had a guitar, it'd teach me how to sing
If I had a tire, it'd teach me how to swing
If I had lots of money, it'd teach me how to spend
If I had some broken fence, it'd teach me how to mend
If I had a friend in need, it'd teach me how to share
If I had some hard choices, it'd teach me to be fair

Today felt like a good day. I wake up each morning and expect to have a good day. I try not to let others get in my space and drag me down, but it isn't always an easy task. I try to keep in mind that I can only take things one day at a time.... and some days.... only one minute at a time.

Some days, it's easy to forget the people that are a part of our everyday lives as far as what they truly mean to us. Seems as though they will always be there and before you know it.... a week can go by and you look at them and realize how grateful you are to have them be a part of your life. That's definitely a good time to get in there and hug and kiss 'em and tell 'em you love 'em and... well.... we need to connect like that. More than once a week of course. 

Have you ever been accused of having your tear ducts being connected to your heart? I have been. And I have come to accept that I will always be an emotional drip.  Give me happy... Give me sad.... Give me funny.... Get me mad.... It's all the same to my tear ducts/heart.  

I have also been accused of going way way way past my word limit for the day. Did you know that each of us has a word limit each day? It's true!!!! Some people just waste it by not using it. Pffffttttt..... I figure it's best to just use it up and then some. I mean.... Wouldn't want my head to explode yanno! 

I'm so looking forward to the weekend. I need the rest. I have a work ethic that makes me do my best and then some during my working hours. I really need to start taking my breaks. 

Funny how I'm just sitting here typing all this stuff and I can imagine you all here with me. I suppose that the uniqueness of this firepit. Although.... I suppose I'd have to shut up once in awhile for any of you to get a word or seven in edgewise. LOL!

Have a great day/night.


----------



## Izme

Love your writings and thoughts Twinny..So true they are

You should never have to shut up here at the firepit..Talking too much isn't an issue, especially when it's such well thought out heart felt words 

Priceless are these things written in here for all of us to share and hold dear

Thank you for being part of this..You are indeed priceless to this room and many of us 

*hands Twinny a big cup of hot chocolate with many many mallows*

*stokes the fire..ohhhh so high*

Rejoice in the writings of all of us in this feel good thread


----------



## twinofangelize56

So here we are again at the same time! 

I love your writings and thoughts too, Fishy. Sometimes I'm confused... but none the less... I enjoy them. 

*wraps hands around that big cup of hot chocolate with many many mallows*
Just the way I like it.


----------



## Izme

twinofangelize56 said:


> So here we are again at the same time!
> 
> I love your writings and thoughts too, Fishy. Sometimes I'm confused... but none the less... I enjoy them.
> 
> *wraps hands around that big cup of hot chocolate with many many mallows*
> Just the way I like it.


It is perhaps the direction of any artist to perhaps confuse the observer..After all..We are only looking through our own minds eye? It's like the moment makes sense..but not to others

I find myself staring at a piece of art wondering...But..Every now and then If I stare hard enough , perhaps I'll get it? 

So glad to see you here with me at the firepit..Sitting by the fire and conversing about the heart etc...Makes me smile indeed..We are all perhaps eclectic..Whether someone understands you most of the time is Redundant at best..I guess ..and any enigma attracts me wholeheartedly



Eloquent is the touch of spring upon my face..Profound sun warming the hardened winter's soul..Dancing about the trees as squirrels do..I find myself escaping the grip of ol man winter..tires inflated on the mountain bike..I gleefully set out into the day for a long ride..Into Deja Vu!

No design or direction here amongst the virtual sands..just heart

and Love


----------



## Izme

Ashiepoo...I'm hoping you tell us about what's up in your life..I think about you often and wonder what and how you are doing!


----------



## Izme

Speaking of that..What have all of you been up to?

Don't do anything that I wouldn't do!

wow..is that one shorttt list


----------



## twinofangelize56

izme said:


> It is perhaps the direction of any artist to perhaps confuse the observer..After all..We are only looking through our own minds eye? It's like the moment makes sense..but not to others
> 
> I find myself staring at a piece of art wondering...But..Every now and then If I stare hard enough , perhaps I'll get it?
> 
> So glad to see you here with me at the firepit..Sitting by the fire and conversing about the heart etc...Makes me smile indeed..We are all perhaps eclectic..Whether someone understands you most of the time is Redundant at best..I guess ..and any enigma attracts me wholeheartedly
> 
> 
> 
> Eloquent is the touch of spring upon my face..Profound sun warming the hardened winter's soul..Dancing about the trees as squirrels do..I find myself escaping the grip of ol man winter..tires inflated on the mountain bike..I gleefully set out into the day for a long ride..Into Deja Vu!
> 
> No design or direction here amongst the virtual sands..just heart
> 
> and Love


.... and sometimes it is the observer who is confused only because the words of another are read a whole different way in their mind's eye. 

I remember times when a joke was told by another and I heard the others laughing, etc...... and yet.... I would think... What? Then moments or even days go by and suddenly I explode into laughter. Not just because the joke may have been funny... but because I was so dense that it took a long time to sink in and 'get it'. 

On another topic.... just popped into my head.... I have stood in a group of people and felt stupid. It was like my part of the conversation was lacking something. No one said or did anything to make me feel that way. It was a feeling that would come over me. It would make me feel self conscience about talking to add to the conversation. I would think.... Does it really matter what I have to say? Am what I saying making any sense at all? Does it matter that some in the group have a higher education than I? I don't like feeling like that.


----------



## Izme

I'm left wondering if it is indeed actions..Especially from the heart that matter most..Not the refined words from educated others..Our own talents others may not realize if they don't open their eyes and see me for who I truly am..After all ..you don't have to wait for the last judgement ..it comes every day. Perhaps many are quick to judge because judging themselves is scary at best...Perhaps what you and I call a flower other might call a weed? Ehhh..who gives a damn as long as you and I are here..Sitting by the fire..smiling indeed


----------



## help4me

twinofangelize56 said:


> On another topic.... just popped into my head.... I have stood in a group of people and felt stupid. It was like my part of the conversation was lacking something. No one said or did anything to make me feel that way. It was a feeling that would come over me. It would make me feel self conscience about talking to add to the conversation. I would think.... Does it really matter what I have to say? Am what I saying making any sense at all? Does it matter that some in the group have a higher education than I? I don't like feeling like that.


I've felt like that too. Not a fun feeling at all. But I'm glad you feel free to talk here at the pit because what you have to say does matter... to a lot of us


----------



## ekim68

You're among friends here help4me....:up:


----------



## help4me

ekim68 said:


> You're among friends here help4me....:up:


Thanks  That's why I keep coming back


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> You're among friends here help4me....:up:


Damn mods are our enemies here!

Just kidding ..just kidding! 

You know I love ya!


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> I've felt like that too. Not a fun feeling at all. But I'm glad you feel free to talk here at the pit because what you have to say does matter... to a lot of us


Women always talk about feelings first..."oh I don't feel like that"

And men are like "ok..I'll do it and later on I'll feel whateverrrr"


----------



## Izme

Filthy-Stinkin-Rich!!!! 2 out of 3 aint that baddd!


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*

I love dogs

If you cannot eat it or play with it...wizz on it and walk away


----------



## ekim68

help4me said:


> Thanks  That's why I keep coming back


As an aside, there have been some studies on what makes a Website run well and long...Mostly it has to do with our own interests and what we identify with and feel good with...I like TSG because of a certain latitude it allows us to express what we feel...And the technical stuff is top notch, IMO.  :up:


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> As an aside, there have been some studies on what makes a Website run well and long...Mostly it has to do with our own interests and what we identify with and feel good with...I like TSG because of a certain latitude it allows us to express what we feel...And the technical stuff is top notch, IMO.  :up:


Mannn..I like that Superlative way you talk..reminds me of someone 

*stokes the fire*

Beach dreams and sandy oasis..That's the ticket tonight


----------



## Izme

I saw on the National News that people are getting plastic sugery on their chins because it makes them more successful
? So a having a little chin and worrying about it is Jay Leno Syndrome? I dunno

Napoleon and now Jay?

pfffft


----------



## Izme

50% of pollsters voted that it is wrong to fire you while being on facebook..Problem with that issss...they replied while at work on facebook..unemployment sucksssss


*stokes the fire*


----------



## twinofangelize56

izme said:


> I'm left wondering if it is indeed actions..Especially from the heart that matter most..Not the refined words from educated others..Our own talents others may not realize if they don't open their eyes and see me for who I truly am..After all ..you don't have to wait for the last judgement ..it comes every day. Perhaps many are quick to judge because judging themselves is scary at best...Perhaps what you and I call a flower other might call a weed? Ehhh..who gives a damn as long as you and I are here..Sitting by the fire..smiling indeed


This makes sense to me. Particularly the sitting by the fire part.  



help4me said:


> I've felt like that too. Not a fun feeling at all. But I'm glad you feel free to talk here at the pit because what you have to say does matter... to a lot of us


Good to see you, Bonnie. 



izme said:


> *stokes the fire*
> 
> I love dogs
> 
> If you cannot eat it or play with it...wizz on it and walk away


..... or roll in it and run with it. LOL!


----------



## twinofangelize56

Speaking of dogs....

My pooch is my shadow. She is close by and mostly under foot. She has some pretty quick reflexes and I have yet to step on her. I think it's a plot of hers though. She likes to see me dance as I avoid stepping on her. She knows I can't step on her because she is always one step ahead of me. 

My pooch takes me for walks. Oft times I feel as though I am the one on a leash. I like to let her lead me on the trails, but I definitely have to halt her when she makes a mad dash into the brush after whatever it is that was/is lurking in there. She'll look back at me and wiggle and shake and sniff and snort and explain that don't be a sissy and get in there with me because it's getting away and what do you me no no no let's stay on the trail and you have no idea of all the totally wonderful scents off the trail and well a little brush and bramble and muck and stuff will wash off and..... okay.... I'll try to stay on the trail. *wags tail and continues with nose to the ground and tail held high* LOL! Dogs! Gotta love 'em.


----------



## help4me

Well... I have just about everything set up and ready for the baby. I go in Wednesday for them to induce if she doesn't arrive on her own by then. I am soooooo ready


----------



## Izme

twinofangelize56 said:


> Speaking of dogs....
> 
> My pooch is my shadow. She is close by and mostly under foot. She has some pretty quick reflexes and I have yet to step on her. I think it's a plot of hers though. She likes to see me dance as I avoid stepping on her. She knows I can't step on her because she is always one step ahead of me.
> 
> My pooch takes me for walks. Oft times I feel as though I am the one on a leash. I like to let her lead me on the trails, but I definitely have to halt her when she makes a mad dash into the brush after whatever it is that was/is lurking in there. She'll look back at me and wiggle and shake and sniff and snort and explain that don't be a sissy and get in there with me because it's getting away and what do you me no no no let's stay on the trail and you have no idea of all the totally wonderful scents off the trail and well a little brush and bramble and muck and stuff will wash off and..... okay.... I'll try to stay on the trail. *wags tail and continues with nose to the ground and tail held high* LOL! Dogs! Gotta love 'em.


*stokes the fire*

I so love my dogs..They are unconditional and brighten my day!

Ever miss going to the drive in Theater? I sure do!


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> Well... I have just about everything set up and ready for the baby. I go in Wednesday for them to induce if she doesn't arrive on her own by then. I am soooooo ready


Oh wow! I'm so happy for you!

I hope it goes perfectly!

*hugs*


----------



## Izme

Is there anything on the face of this planet worse than dog Flatulance? 

when I got my brindle great dane..He had a serious gas issue...I don't know what they were feeding him..but...wow! 

so he inherited the apropo name of Boooomer!


----------



## Izme

Hey Bonnie..Want some pickle and ice cream? 

What have you craved that was off the wall?


----------



## help4me

izme said:


> Hey Bonnie..Want some pickle and ice cream?
> 
> What have you craved that was off the wall?


LMAO!!!! I haven't had off the wall cravings with this one.... just cravings... of stuff I don't usually eat.... like the other day... all I wanted was a slushy... I don't like slushies! So I got a cherry limeaid from sonic instead. At the beginning... I craved buffalo sauce... can't stand the stuff.. not even the smell. Another time all I wanted for dinner was jello. Red jello... be it cherry or strawberry it didn't matter... just red jello. Here lately... it's been ice.... trust me I'm confused on that one... ice has no flavor... it's frozen water... but that's what I want.... and not ice cube tray size ice... oh no... its got to be little ice... like what you get from Sonic.. or better yet shaved ice!


----------



## Blackmirror

Good luck Bonnie xxx


----------



## help4me

May I introduce Miss Allyson Nicole....


----------



## ekim68

She's beautiful....!!!


----------



## twinofangelize56

Congratulations, Bonnie! She's absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> LMAO!!!! I haven't had off the wall cravings with this one.... just cravings... of stuff I don't usually eat.... like the other day... all I wanted was a slushy... I don't like slushies! So I got a cherry limeaid from sonic instead. At the beginning... I craved buffalo sauce... can't stand the stuff.. not even the smell. Another time all I wanted for dinner was jello. Red jello... be it cherry or strawberry it didn't matter... just red jello. Here lately... it's been ice.... trust me I'm confused on that one... ice has no flavor... it's frozen water... but that's what I want.... and not ice cube tray size ice... oh no... its got to be little ice... like what you get from Sonic.. or better yet shaved ice!


You are definetely on overdrive


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> May I introduce Miss Allyson Nicole....


Ohhhhh Myyyy GosHHHHHH!!!!!

What a doll..Congrats to our beloved Bonnie!

*hugs*
*stokes the fire*


----------



## Izme

Have Some new entries in my Blog 

http://chi-fish.blogspot.com/

*stokes the fire*


----------



## Blackmirror

help4me said:


> May I introduce Miss Allyson Nicole....


She has your eyes 
congrats xxxx


----------



## help4me

Thank you guys.... She's quite a chunk... 9lbs 12oz... 21 1/2" long. Had a hard delivery for sure... almost had to have emergency surgery myself after she was born because the bleeding wouldn't slow down... Allyson had to have x-rays to make sure no bones were broken because delivery was so hard. Allyson is jaundice right now... still might have to re-admit her to the hospital if her bilirubin count doesn't drop. But other than that... all is well. She's such a good baby... hardly cries unless I piss her off lol. Seems very curious about the world around her and is content to "look" around.


----------



## Blackmirror

Beat my biggest by 2oz 

he was a contented lad 

im so happy for you xxx


----------



## Izme

Blackmirror said:


> She has your eyes
> congrats xxxx


Yes she does!!! Big congrats to Bonnie!!!!!


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> Thank you guys.... She's quite a chunk... 9lbs 12oz... 21 1/2" long. Had a hard delivery for sure... almost had to have emergency surgery myself after she was born because the bleeding wouldn't slow down... Allyson had to have x-rays to make sure no bones were broken because delivery was so hard. Allyson is jaundice right now... still might have to re-admit her to the hospital if her bilirubin count doesn't drop. But other than that... all is well. She's such a good baby... hardly cries unless I piss her off lol. Seems very curious about the world around her and is content to "look" around.


You will show her the AMAZINGGGG WORLD! 

I know you all too well


----------



## Izme

The wind and rain deluge I've seen as of late... I'll sing a song of requeim for sun and summer..lose consciousness of...Captivating me to step out of my inner house and walk out among the..Ehhhh..What the hell..you fill in the blank..sssss

*stokes the fire*


----------



## grandma77

Haven't been here for a while... good to see you all sitting around the fire!!. Bonnie congrats on that beautiful baby girl. Hope her jaundice has subsided just make sure she gets plenty of sunshine. 

Dogs, dogs!!!! They are truly unconditional friends. Our sadie is such a good girl...she is in love with my hubby. She is the only girlfriend he is allowed to have lol. 

And this site...it is quite nice that Mike created sections of this site for us all to get together and just express ourselves and share with each other. Let alone the best technical support that is offered. 

Stokes the fire...hoping you all are having a wonderful spring...see you all later!


----------



## Izme

grandma77 said:


> Haven't been here for a while... good to see you all sitting around the fire!!. Bonnie congrats on that beautiful baby girl. Hope her jaundice has subsided just make sure she gets plenty of sunshine.
> 
> Dogs, dogs!!!! They are truly unconditional friends. Our sadie is such a good girl...she is in love with my hubby. She is the only girlfriend he is allowed to have lol.
> 
> And this site...it is quite nice that Mike created sections of this site for us all to get together and just express ourselves and share with each other. Let alone the best technical support that is offered.
> 
> Stokes the fire...hoping you all are having a wonderful spring...see you all later!


Love to see you here



My baby girl had jaundice...That was rough...Rocked her in my chair and that seemed to help

Dogs are divine souls to be loved and nurtured!

*stokes the fire*

I hope you have the BEST spring!

Kudo's to Mike for giving us this platform! And Kudos to the mods for putting up with moi 

(years of torture!)


----------



## help4me

Hey all.... didn't mean to ditch ya yet again... I was put back in the hospital Wednesday with severe pneumonia.... but after a couple of days with IV antibiotics... plus a ton of pills... I'm back home... with a lot more pills... but at least I'm home. Baby Allyson is fine now... they still suggest indirect sunshine for a few days more to help the count go down more... but things can continue as normal... what ever that means lol.... anyone who knows me knows I'm anything BUT normal. 

Dogs.... I love them.... at one time i had nine... all mutts. Loved every one of them. Had five cats too. Loved them too. Of the different breeds of dogs ... i love the big dogs... great danes to be exact. i sometimes do some freelance photography work for a local videographer. He has four great danes... all big enough to knock a healthy man down, but oh so loveable.


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> Hey all.... didn't mean to ditch ya yet again... I was put back in the hospital Wednesday with severe pneumonia.... but after a couple of days with IV antibiotics... plus a ton of pills... I'm back home... with a lot more pills... but at least I'm home. Baby Allyson is fine now... they still suggest indirect sunshine for a few days more to help the count go down more... but things can continue as normal... what ever that means lol.... anyone who knows me knows I'm anything BUT normal.
> 
> Dogs.... I love them.... at one time i had nine... all mutts. Loved every one of them. Had five cats too. Loved them too. Of the different breeds of dogs ... i love the big dogs... great danes to be exact. i sometimes do some freelance photography work for a local videographer. He has four great danes... all big enough to knock a healthy man down, but oh so loveable.


sorry sweety! 

*stokes the fire*

Divine is the love we give our pets...Anything less is redundant

I hope Allyson is gooood!

lotsa love


----------



## Izme

So do I....






Awesome song!


----------



## Izme

If I ever grow up..I'll just slow down

Full moons

I'll just roll by life

and shine


Shine on beach~goers!


----------



## Izme

Rob Liberace for californ~ia


----------



## dotty999

sitting by the fire, reminiscing of times gone by
friends we have loved and lost, I cannot deny I truly miss..
talking about this and that, sharing, caring
about one another, united in a friendship like no other
a bond, for some beyond comprehension
no tensions, no baggage need be declared
we've fared well over the years
shared both laughter and tears and still here..
simply because we care..


----------



## [email protected]

pouncing in and out.. hope everyone is fabulouso!!


----------



## dotty999

hey ashes! how are you doing mummy?


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> sitting by the fire, reminiscing of times gone by
> friends we have loved and lost, I cannot deny I truly miss..
> talking about this and that, sharing, caring
> about one another, united in a friendship like no other
> a bond, for some beyond comprehension
> no tensions, no baggage need be declared
> we've fared well over the years
> shared both laughter and tears and still here..
> simply because we care..


*PRICELESS*

*Stokes the fire*

Neigh·bor~Definition:One that bugs the hell outta me..I think he has part stock in Budweiser and the crazy foundation..I'm going to have to read up on MAD magazine just to relate to ...I dunno..He has a yard sale almost every weekend..So the cars start racing in about 7 am...Door slamming and I just want to sleep..I just wanna go down there and say " How much would it cost me to buy all your crap? Then perhaps you won't have a yard sale til you buy more crap? Uhhh oh..That wouldn't work he's buy more crap from the money I gave him for all of his crap!!!! Eeeeeeeek... Either that or will one of you please hook me up with yard sale police?... Then....after several sales..(Overpriced)..He grabs his backback and walks to the local quickie mart for a sixer of some disgusting malt beverage..leaving said yard sale'''ers to grab n dash..A freakin model Neighbor! ~~~ copyright><">2012


----------



## Izme

Did Country music basically turn into Rock? I heard so many songs of late that sounded like rock..I didn't know whether to bang on my guitar or some farm animal...not really...but that's how I see it.. ~~~copyright><">2012


----------



## Izme

Life handed me a blue ribbon today and does quite often..Search for your life's blue ribbons..Meaning I had an awesome day..of course~~~ copyright><">2012


----------



## help4me

izme said:


> *PRICELESS*
> 
> *Stokes the fire*
> 
> Neigh·bor~Definition:One that bugs the hell outta me..I think he has part stock in Budweiser and the crazy foundation..I'm going to have to read up on MAD magazine just to relate to ...I dunno..He has a yard sale almost every weekend..So the cars start racing in about 7 am...Door slamming and I just want to sleep..I just wanna go down there and say " How much would it cost me to buy all your crap? Then perhaps you won't have a yard sale til you buy more crap? Uhhh oh..That wouldn't work he's buy more crap from the money I gave him for all of his crap!!!! Eeeeeeeek... Either that or will one of you please hook me up with yard sale police?... Then....after several sales..(Overpriced)..He grabs his backback and walks to the local quickie mart for a sixer of some disgusting malt beverage..leaving said yard sale'''ers to grab n dash..A freakin model Neighbor! ~~~ copyright><">2012


I have the perfect match for your neighbor... seriously... we should hook them up.. she likes to bust beer bottles up and down the street on any given weekend at about 1 or 2 in the morning.. so your neighbor can drink his malt beverages and keep her supplied with said bottles to bust on the street... "entertainment" at all hours for all of us.... tell ya what I'll do.. I'll just ship her to you for you to introduce to your neighbor... I wouldn't want to hog all the fun for myself


----------



## help4me

Interesting day today... funny how you can be raging angry... but when the life throws you a curve ball... the values your mama taught you kick in and you find yourself doing what needs to be done.. or rather being the person you should have been and extending the hand of compassion. But if any of you tell another soul that I might sometimes be a nice person.. I'm gonna teach all y'all about time travel and knock you into next week!!!


----------



## ekim68

Most of the time I could never hit a curve ball, but when I did.....:up: "Values" is a very valuable word....


----------



## Skivvywaver

izme said:


> ..I didn't know whether to bang on my guitar or some farm animal...not really...but that's how I see it.. ~~~copyright><">2012


ROTFLMAO!!! You best keep away from the sheep you pervert...


----------



## dotty999

each to their own baa none!


----------



## ekim68

Did anyone ask the Sheep what they thought?


----------



## Skivvywaver

ekim68 said:


> Did anyone ask the Sheep what they thought?


 I think Fish has been chasing them around to try and ask. He is missing...


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> I have the perfect match for your neighbor... seriously... we should hook them up.. she likes to bust beer bottles up and down the street on any given weekend at about 1 or 2 in the morning.. so your neighbor can drink his malt beverages and keep her supplied with said bottles to bust on the street... "entertainment" at all hours for all of us.... tell ya what I'll do.. I'll just ship her to you for you to introduce to your neighbor... I wouldn't want to hog all the fun for myself


What the heck is with busting bottles?

Ever heard of a garbage can? Jeeeebus...

That's may be entertainment to some but it's down right stupid you and moi? 

If they hooked up...We would have yet another family of ten kids...mezmerized on sponge bob


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> Interesting day today... funny how you can be raging angry... but when the life throws you a curve ball... the values your mama taught you kick in and you find yourself doing what needs to be done.. or rather being the person you should have been and extending the hand of compassion. But if any of you tell another soul that I might sometimes be a nice person.. I'm gonna teach all y'all about time travel and knock you into next week!!!


As long as I'm holding the louisville slugger!!! Yer toast!


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> Most of the time I could never hit a curve ball, but when I did.....:up: "Values" is a very valuable word....


As long as it's not strike 3 and yer out!


----------



## Izme

Skivvywaver said:


> ROTFLMAO!!! You best keep away from the sheep you pervert...


Takes one to know one ya freak!


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> each to their own baa none!


Just shut the heck up and go down the hall to the right..First door if you know what I mean! hehe...lol


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> Did anyone ask the Sheep what they thought?


Noooo..It was at closing time and I had a hard time speaking!


----------



## Izme

Skivvywaver said:


> I think Fish has been chasing them around to try and ask. He is missing...


Never missed yer ******* face with a cow patty! hahahahaha


----------



## Skivvywaver

Oh...wise guy huh?


----------



## Izme

Skivvywaver said:


> Oh...wise guy huh?


I don't know about wise..But I can still beat yer red neck bottom in patty chuckin!


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*


----------



## Izme

I had to say bottom because the mods here don't like the Azz word!


----------



## Izme

Oh crud..now I need to sign in as II'm..me

Had to say crud...well..you know


----------



## Izme

That's ok..Yer a 50 something virgin anyway..."OH my ears"!!!


----------



## Izme

I'm on facebook as Stephen Carpenter if anyone wants to join moi!!!

*stokes the fire*

Miss all of you!


----------



## pyritechips

Hey fishy baby!!!!!!!!!! (does his best sesame street grover imitation):










Good to see you! I won't be able to socialize with you on facebook, as I have deleted my account. I will discourse with you here, though.


----------



## dotty999

izme said:


> I had to say bottom because the mods here don't like the Azz word!


what a bummer!


----------



## Skivvywaver

Thinking of putting an ad in the singles columns.

Wanted: Beautiful young woman who desires to be a grandma without going through all the pain and mess of raising children.
6th one due in October.

Think I'll have any luck?


----------



## dotty999

beautiful,young? not a chance Skiv!


----------



## Skivvywaver

dotty999 said:


> beautiful,young? not a chance Skiv!


 Didn't think so...maybe if I say very large life insurance policy, bad health, high bp, had a triple bypass, got several terminal illnesses.


----------



## dotty999

then I'm ya girl!


----------



## Skivvywaver

Don't have none of those things tho, just high BP but I got meds for that.


----------



## dotty999

dang!


----------



## twinofangelize56

Happy Birthday, Skivvywaver!


----------



## Skivvywaver

Thanks Twinkie. It doesn't happen till Friday.


----------



## twinofangelize56

Skivvywaver said:


> Thanks Twinkie. It doesn't happen till Friday.


You're welcome. 

..... and I know it's on Friday. One day before my own.


----------



## Blackmirror

Skivvywaver said:


> Didn't think so...maybe if I say very large life insurance policy, bad health, high bp, had a triple bypass, got several terminal illnesses.


I have pneumonia does that count


----------



## [email protected]

popping in


----------



## twinofangelize56

Here it is, August 5th, and no one has posted since July 31st! 

Come out.... Come out.... Wherever you are.


----------



## Skivvywaver

[email protected] said:


> popping in


 You are a Momma?


----------



## Skivvywaver

twinofangelize56 said:


> Here it is, August 5th, and no one has posted since July 31st!
> 
> Come out.... Come out.... Wherever you are.


 I just did.


----------



## Skivvywaver

OK, who wants to fight? I'll fight with ya.


----------



## dotty999

pillow fight?


----------



## twinofangelize56

Skivvywaver said:


> I just did.


Kewl beans. 



Skivvywaver said:


> OK, who wants to fight? I'll fight with ya.


Make Love! Not War!





dotty999 said:


> pillow fight?


If one must fight.... then this would be an excellent choice. LOL!


----------



## twinofangelize56

*tosses several logs onto the somewhat neglected firepit*

The fire leaps into action as it embraces the newly placed logs causing an array of sparks and snaps and sizzles. The log giver (me) moves back from the furious dancing flames and newly made heat in awe of the fire's great power and ability to renew its strength through an act of my own doing.

Smiling, I bask in the welcoming warmth and light, as it soothes the chill from my bones and the darkness from my mind. I'll stand here and admire the colors.... the power..... the smells..... the sounds..... as they fill me with abandon. Be gone my worries.... my pains.... my doubts.....

Soon enough I will leave this place... this firepit.... filled with memories of others.... friends.... where time and time again I return to fill some need to be here. I'll spill words onto the pages here where others have done the same. Some full of meaning.... some full of longing and desire.... some full of fun and gaiety. 

Sometimes the fingers on the keyboard can't move fast enough to keep up with the thoughts that want to escape the mind.


----------



## [email protected]

Skivvywaver said:


> You are a Momma?


That i am  to a two year old. crazy round here!


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire and waves hello to everyone* I hope all is well for everyone!
Life has been arduous and good
I'll count my blessing and wish everyone a good day!

><">


----------



## Izme

Went into the doc's office a while back..Had high blood pressure as well...He want to prescribe to me some meds but I can't stand most pills so I asked for a healthier aterantive...He smile and wrote me a prescription and on it was bananas and dark chocolate...After two months it really helped and I ddidn't have to take meds...Still on this rough prescription


----------



## Doc Holliday

Why you're going to be a "Chunk" in no time chowing down all that dark chocolate!


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*

Hiya Doc..so good to see you! I hope all is well! 



Doc Holliday said:


> Why you're going to be a "Chunk" in no time chowing down all that dark chocolate!




No way..I train too hard and have hard body of a 21 year old


----------



## Izme

Dayummm time flies...51 yrs old and not over the hill~Just high enuff to get nosebleeds


----------



## Izme

Update about the fish ><">

Been going through some crazy stuff lately...Dad has full blown Dimentia (not good)
2 sissys with cancer..one terminal...Life seems to be spinning out of control as of late but I'm holding onto this guard rail of life's roller coaster and missing many of you very much!

*hugs*

I hope all of you are doing well


----------



## Izme

If I go astray anyone can find me on facebook under my real name Stephen Carpenter..Friend me and I'll add you gladly! Hope to see you there! I like facebook! Was reluctant for years but now I talk to many family n friends way more often otherwise....I have been writing quite a bit there...you might like it! 

><">


----------



## Doc Holliday

Stephen - Good to see you're taking all that "crazy stuff" in stride. Stay strong and if nothing else, take a bite of that dark chocolate.  

I finally scratched out a set of construction documents (blueprints) for my property in Colorado. Currently awaiting bid results and if all goes according to plan it should hopefully be completed around October of next year. Arizona has been great, but with the old joke about having three seasons here (hot, hotter & you gotta be kiddin') and it's people, well.... Betwix, now and completion date, I will be spending a lot of time on the road going back and forth. Six hundred and some odd miles one way and eleven to twelve hours on the road. My only worries in all that time and all that mileage is dodging coyotes in Arizona and dodging deer in Colorado. So far so good! 

BTW - Have you been in contact with Curt?


----------



## ekim68

izme said:


> Dayummm time flies...51 yrs old and not over the hill~Just high enuff to get nosebleeds


You Youngster, no wonder you have the body of a 21 year old.... I'll try and find you on FB...Take care my friend and tell those in your family you love them...:up:


----------



## Izme

Doc Holliday said:


> Stephen - Good to see you're taking all that "crazy stuff" in stride. Stay strong and if nothing else, take a bite of that dark chocolate.
> 
> I finally scratched out a set of construction documents (blueprints) for my property in Colorado. Currently awaiting bid results and if all goes according to plan it should hopefully be completed around October of next year. Arizona has been great, but with the old joke about having three seasons here (hot, hotter & you gotta be kiddin') and it's people, well.... Betwix, now and completion date, I will be spending a lot of time on the road going back and forth. Six hundred and some odd miles one way and eleven to twelve hours on the road. My only worries in all that time and all that mileage is dodging coyotes in Arizona and dodging deer in Colorado. So far so good!
> 
> BTW - Have you been in contact with Curt?


I talk to Skivvy when I can 

So good to see you Doc! I hope all is well!

Keep your eyes on the prize my friend...you have THE good life!


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> You Youngster, no wonder you have the body of a 21 year old.... I'll try and find you on FB...Take care my friend and tell those in your family you love them...:up:


Youngster? I may be old...but I tell everyone that i'm not over the hill~Just high enough to get nosebleeds! 

Good to see ya! And I tell all my family just that!


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire* 


May your fall season be as sweet as mine is!


----------



## [email protected]

Doc Holliday said:


> Why you're going to be a "Chunk" in no time chowing down all that dark chocolate!


Doc!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

izme said:


> Update about the fish ><">
> 
> Been going through some crazy stuff lately...Dad has full blown Dimentia (not good)
> 2 sissys with cancer..one terminal...Life seems to be spinning out of control as of late but I'm holding onto this guard rail of life's roller coaster and missing many of you very much!
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> I hope all of you are doing well


Big hugs to you. thats way more then anyone should have to do in a lifetime...let alone all at once. stay strong. im around...here or facebook


----------



## Doc Holliday

Oh Skivvy! Yeah that's good. I see from time to time, when ever I can manage to find my way here, his name on a post or two. 

All is good. Just wish some days had more hours than others to complete my pet projects around the house now that I closed my business and taking in some semi retirement time. I am thinking of taking a counter position at an auto parts store when I can officially move to the new digs.

I hope all is well with you, Stephen!


----------



## Doc Holliday

Ashley???????? Ashley????????? Ashley!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

I see you  

Is Skivvy still stopping in?


----------



## Doc Holliday

You betcha! How could you miss me!


----------



## [email protected]

lol true story


----------



## Skivvywaver

[email protected] said:


> I see you
> 
> Is Skivvy still stopping in?


That Skivvy guy pops in here once in a while. No good varmint that he is. 

Hi Ash!!


----------



## [email protected]

How are ya?


----------



## Skivvywaver

I am doing OK. I hate winter and will complain for the next 3-4 months but I am fine.


----------



## [email protected]

yes it was 64 on thanksgiving and it snowed on black friday. it also snowed last night and it will be 55 this weekend. and this is why im always sick. blah.


----------



## franca

Happiest mamma ever ...:up::up::up:


----------



## [email protected]

franca said:


> Happiest mamma ever ...:up::up::up:


Thats me


----------



## Izme

Sooo good to c u all here! *stokes the fire* I hope all of you are having D Gr8 Life! I know I will when I can! woooohooo...*Lights a candle and walks down the beach*


----------



## ekim68

Hey Fish, good to see you wander in...:up: (Or is it wonder in?  )


----------



## [email protected]

Hey fishiepoosies


----------



## twinofangelize56

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....... One and all! 

I'm not getting older.... I'm getting better! Bah! Tell that to my body over the creaks and cracks and aches and pains! LOL!

I suppose the alternative would be no more counting birthdays! 

Not me! I'll just sit here and enjoy these here 'golden years'.


----------



## [email protected]

Eh... 40 is the new 30 & 50 is like 40 & so on. at this rate ill have to work till im 80


----------



## ekim68

Well that would be alright if you enjoy your work, eh?


----------



## [email protected]

Lol no matter how mich i like it i wouldnt wantto work till im 80  its ok zachary will be a probowler by then and have let me retire


----------



## twinofangelize56

Happy New Year! 

I came to the firepit tonight to reminisce and to absorb some warmth in the memories.

*tosses several logs onto the firepit*

When here at the firepit, I can push away the cold and snow and winds of winter for awhile. 

I can imagine a bunch of you sitting around the fire here with me. The flames tossing a glow that dance on our faces. Shadows joining the dance behind each of us. Some sit close to the fire to feel its intense heat, while others sit a bit further away all the while enjoying the warmth still bestowed upon them from a distance. Some talk amongst their closest neighbors, while others yell across the way to others. Bits and pieces of conversations ebb and flow like the distant water beyond the sandy beach. Someone offers beer. Another offers hot chocolate with tiny white marshmallows. Yet another offers munchies for those whose dinners were a long time gone. We are all together and yet at times it seems as if we are each alone in our own thoughts.

The firepit! Ain't life grand here?


----------



## ekim68

Well said...We all are dealing with stuff day to day and it's nice to come in out of the rain, so to speak...


----------



## Doc Holliday

Nicely put, Twin!

Belated Happy New Year to TSG!

And see everyone next year!


----------



## [email protected]

*stokes the fire*

my head hurts.


----------



## Skivvywaver

*Fish is a sissy!!!​*


​


----------



## twinofangelize56

One Fish.... Two Fish....
Green Fish.... Blue Fish.

Speaking of Fish..... Where the heck are you? 

Hiya, Skivvy! 

Helloooooooooooo to all that venture within this thread and warm themselves by the firepit.


----------



## [email protected]

hello Twin....and the rest....

popping in and popping out...


----------



## Bush Lady

In "Twins" signature It says that Angelize56 passed away a week before her 51st birthday.

That really sucks!


----------



## help4me

Possibly a foot or more of snow today... thinking the fire pit and some hot chocolate is in order!!!


----------



## twinofangelize56

Bush Lady said:


> In "Twins" signature It says that Angelize56 passed away a week before her 51st birthday.
> 
> That really sucks!


Yes she did. 

..... and yes it does!


----------



## grandma77

Hello everyone. Been a while since I have come to the pit. The fire feels good. Life gets pretty hectic at times and hope you all are coming into a good spring. Our weather has been eradict ... more winter ... so looking forward to some more spring like days. Take care everyone.


----------



## ekim68

It's opposite over here in Oregon...We've had unusually warm weather and everyone's getting Spring Fever... And Fish is just up the next state so he'll probably have the same scene...


----------



## help4me

Oregon is a beautiful state... My folks lived in southern Oregon and my girls and I would go visit them during summer vacations


----------



## ekim68

Here you go Bonnie, some pics from Oregon....The pictures are of Sweet Creek which is about 50 miles from my town. The trail is maintained well and is about two miles in....

Sweet Creek


----------



## help4me

How gorgeous... There's just something about Oregon! Here in the Midwest.. the water is muddy... the trees are short... there's very little undergrowth... And our only claim to fame is a lost female pilot (Amelia Earhart) and ghosts lol. My folks had a creek in their back yard. Mom and I would have coffee on the back balcony and visit to the sound of the water rushing over the rocks. It's hard to explain Oregon to someone who has never been there. The trees... the water.. the mountains... the beauty. Maybe it was because I was on vacation and didn't have to worry about work and school schedules and getting kids here there and everywhere... We could just relax. Maybe it's just because it is so different than where I live. But it seems that Oregon is magical... peaceful.


----------



## ekim68

I agree.... And check out our Coast, here's another slideshow of a beach north of Florence....(I know, self promotion and all.... )

The Coast


----------



## Izme

Indelible is the beauty of the rapture of spring and what it brings to our heart and souls...so entertwined in hope..we prevail...in Spring's warm embrace and counting the days of love for flora and fauna...That's what makes us human..Sighing at the wind between the trees and the barbeque so good..Tis the season to look for such things in the tattered limbs of winter..time to say goodbye to ol man winter and just smile..I breathe a sigh of relief and carry on into 2013..Thinking positively about everything which has been set before me!

copyright><;>2013


----------



## Izme

I say a fond hello to my fellow TSGer's...may you smile because it increases your face value!


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire and calls out to the beachgoers!*
I'mmmm following yer footsteps in the sand! Indeed


----------



## help4me

Hola fish


----------



## help4me

ekim68 said:


> I agree.... And check out our Coast, here's another slideshow of a beach north of Florence....(I know, self promotion and all.... )
> 
> The Coast


Hey... I actually enjoy your movies... and so do my two stepkids... they watched the latest one you posted with me tonight and my stepson really liked the music. For being 5 1/2 he has good taste


----------



## ekim68

Thanks... I believe in living in the moment so I take a lot of pictures; (In hopes that one out of ten are clear...  I can make a Smart Camera look pretty dumb)  I also make up my own Music so I don't violate any Copyright issues and I think places like YouTube are fantastic so I can share my stuff....


----------



## help4me

LOL... I used to use a camera to take tons of pics.. now I use my phone and my pics are usually of the kids. I've done many of the picture montages... It was one of the services my business offered, so I know what you mean about the copyright issues. What a headache lol. Youtube is a good place... Ive also posted a video or two to blogspot when I was getting familiar with blogs.


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> Hola fish


How R U? N life?

*stokes the fire*

So indelible are the memories scribed here in sand

><">

Hiya Ekim!!!!


----------



## ekim68

Hey Fish, long time no see. Poke yourself in more often, eh? 

(Ah, I was never good at lyrics...)


----------



## help4me

Hi ya fish... things here are fine here... though a bit cold. My youngest is almost one! She can walk for the most part and she's adding parts of words to her vocabulary daily. Like... "sigh" for "outside" ... tee for tree... and for some strange reason she says dog dog for dog/doggy. Our blond lab and the baby are best buddies. The pic is of the two of them at nap time. She loves her "dog dog"


----------



## Izme

Glad all is well..

I thought of a song for all of us!


----------



## Izme

Footprints so entertwined in the escape..sometimes


----------



## help4me

Nice choice for a vid fish


----------



## ekim68

izme said:


> Footprints so entertwined in the escape..sometimes


So does that mean you didn't escape sometimes?


----------



## help4me

It is needed...


----------



## Izme

Hi Bonnie and Ekim and fellow beachgoers!

Arduous such is my life as of late..sorry for the late post

But I'm glad to see the firepit still rollin down memory lane!

*stokes the fire*

><">


----------



## help4me

Hi ya Stephen... *hugs*... good to see ya


----------



## ekim68

Hey Fish, good to see you again. I'm working on a new song and it is again instrumental, however, it's open to lyrics, too...


----------



## grandma77

For those who know Gypsy Grace...she has bread cancer that has spread to her spine and hips. Please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> So does that mean you didn't escape sometimes?


I'm perfect and I just lack one thing!

Accountabilty! 


><">


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> Hi ya Stephen... *hugs*... good to see ya


Indeed it is good to see you and others here at the firepit! 

Life has been a roller coaster ride of sorts...But at least I get off at the next stop!

*Hugs*

*stokes the fire*

><">


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> Hey Fish, good to see you again. I'm working on a new song and it is again instrumental, however, it's open to lyrics, too...


Good to see you still playing music bud! You are certainly talented!! Music soothes the savage beast or sd they say 

><">


----------



## Izme

grandma77 said:


> For those who know Gypsy Grace...she has bread cancer that has spread to her spine and hips. Please keep her in your prayers.


Hi there!!!! Good to see you stop by!

Sorry to hear about Gypsy!!!

My heart and prayers are with her and her family and friends!


----------



## Izme

That eloquent soft approach into spring has me sighing a great relief to a long cold winter..Flora, Fauna, sights, sounds and smells *sigh*


----------



## grandma77

Good to back at the pit. I have been gone a long time. The fire feels good as the nights still get chilly. Hope each of you are doing well.. Throwing a log on the fire....


----------



## Izme

*Stokes the fire*

High winds and rain today..Ehhh...pretty much the seasonal norm. Heading to a Spokane Shock game (Arena Football)..They are undefeated as of now!!

Got my Murano back out of the shop! So all is good! 

><">


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*

Shake it shake it babyyyy


----------



## Izme

Stokes the fire for all you mothers! Soething about how my mama dealt with me


----------



## grandma77

Stephen, you use to hike didn't you? Just read an article about the wave in Utah(looks like desert)...looks pretty but dangerous.


----------



## Skivvywaver

Yo Fishy. You anywhere about or off on your travels again?


----------



## valis

knowing fishy, that would be a 'yes'...as he exists in all dimensions.....


----------



## [email protected]

He usually stops back in eventually


----------



## ekim68

Bump...


----------



## poochee

Miss you IZME.


----------



## [email protected]

How is everyone?


----------



## ekim68

Doing good here and remembering some of the old timers.... How's life Happiest Mamma Ever?


----------



## twinofangelize56

Hellooooooooooooo.......


----------



## twinofangelize56

There's something in the air.... the house is making settling sounds as though in relief.... birds are noisily chirping and gathering items to build their nests.... sleepy heads are waking earlier as the sun forces itself through any spaces in curtains/drapes/shades and makes its way to eyelids begging to be seen.....

...... Spring has Sprung!


----------



## twinofangelize56

The firepit is damp and the smell impales the nose like daggers causing the eyes to tear. It's been sometime since one has tended the fires that once burned hot and bright and high and mighty. What once was can be again, only differently. 

Looking around the ground just outside of the firepit's reach are tracks of animals, crawly things, and human footprints mingled and mashed together in the muck. Soon the sun and warm breezes will dry up the mess in the sand that longs to once again comfort those that gather 'round the firepit in search of whatever brings them here.

Finding some distance off beyond the firepit are branches and wood waiting their turn to brighten the night's sky and warm the souls/spirits of those whom belong to the firepit's demanding/commanding attendance. After many trips, the fuel for the firepit has been restocked enough to start a new season.

Carefully stacking branches, twigs, and wood onto the firepit's center, a match is struck. Slowly, but surely, the firepit spits and sizzles and crackles to life. Smoke dances to an unknown tune as it celebrates the life of the firepit once again.

I just smile and wait..................


----------



## ekim68

Well written Twin...:up: You have a way with words and lyrics have always been elusive to me...


----------



## twinofangelize56

ekim68 said:


> Well written Twin...:up: You have a way with words and lyrics have always been elusive to me...


Thank you, Mike. 

The words and/or lyrics are there in each of us. Just listen to your thoughts.... and to your heart and soul. To some the words just spill out on the page. To others it just takes more time. Don't let others stop you from saying the things that long to be said from deep inside of you. Yes.... it's a gamble at times to speak your mind. Will others misunderstand? Will others totally get it?

You've just got to know beforehand how to and when to and if you should say the things forming inside of you. After all, words can heal... words can hurt..... words can build... words can tear apart.

*tosses several logs onto the firepit*


----------



## grandma77

Wow, it has been a year since he stopped in and checked on the fire. He usually comes around more often. Hope he is ok. I have not been around as often either. Taking care of a nine year old grandson and mother in law with dementia has a way of making life a lot more busy...but I am not complaining...I love these people and if they need me I want to be there for them. But I do miss Tech Guy very much.


----------



## poochee

grandma77 said:


> Wow, it has been a year since he stopped in and checked on the fire. He usually comes around more often. Hope he is ok. I have not been around as often either. Taking care of a nine year old grandson and mother in law with dementia has a way of making life a lot more busy...but I am not complaining...I love these people and if they need me I want to be there for them. But I do miss Tech Guy very much.


Hi Grandma, nice hearing from you.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Steven...Ashes...Curt(?) If you're still around the firepit, just thought you like to know...I did it! Left the big city and settled in cool country. My last design is the sweetest, since it is now my own. When that last bell rings, I shall smile, knowing that I have accomplished not one but two of my greatest achievements in life. Take care!


----------



## twinofangelize56

*tosses lots and lots of logs onto the fire*

Sure hope this gigantic fire will attract the usual characters to the firepit!


----------



## twinofangelize56

...... oh ...... and did I mention hot chocolate and lots of tiny marshmallows?


----------



## twinofangelize56

Hello..... helloooo....helloooooooo....hello!


----------



## grandma77

Hello, tossing a few logs myself...would be nice to hear from the old crowd but I understand how life takes its turns and the road puts us in a different direction. Hope all are well.


----------



## [email protected]

Just popping in.. hope all is well


----------



## ekim68

I just checked and noticed that Fish hasn't been around for a year....I miss that Young Whippersnapper....


----------



## [email protected]

I figured since we had a group together on fb he had been around. A year seems like long enough fishiepoo


----------



## twinofangelize56

It's been so long that the Firepit has no odor of previous fires... I am guilty of neglecting its needs... I shall just stay and let my memories warm me for awhile.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, the Firepit is still around...:up: Good to see you Twin. Memories are treasures....


----------



## RT

twinofangelize56 said:


> It's been so long that the Firepit has no odor of previous fires... I am guilty of neglecting its needs... I shall just stay and let my memories warm me for awhile.


Well posts here seem few and far between...a rekindling would work to get the fire hot enough to roast a few marshmallows 
It's good to see some familiar folks from back in the day still post, even sporadically. Haven't been around in good bit myself, but it feels to me things have changed over the years...

Members and mods have come and gone, some have passed away, and some merely disappear. Things happen in our lives, and we ourselves change as time goes by.
I used to be addicted to TSG, as many were (and maybe still are?) because of the sense of community that I found no where else. I made many friends and really enjoyed the banter and even the friendly conflict that sometime arose, and sometimes went out of bounds, even if I didn't participate directly. Heck, I even fell in love here.... 

The Social Media venues of today has no doubt swayed some away from this TSG type format, but the Facebook, Twitter, etc. stuff has never appealed to me - though i have accounts I rarely use them. Much to my kids' and family's' surprise..."Oh, didn't you see my FB post?" is how I get news when we talk on the phone...

Anyway this seemed like a good place to ramble while I felt like typing. As one ages it's not uncommon to yearn for the "good ol' days" so I guess I'm having a momentary "yearn." 
Cheers, Y'all!


----------



## twinofangelize56

Treasures indeed, ekim68.


----------



## twinofangelize56

RT said:


> Well posts here seem few and far between...a rekindling would work to get the fire hot enough to roast a few marshmallows
> It's good to see some familiar folks from back in the day still post, even sporadically. Haven't been around in good bit myself, but it feels to me things have changed over the years...
> 
> Members and mods have come and gone, some have passed away, and some merely disappear. Things happen in our lives, and we ourselves change as time goes by.
> I used to be addicted to TSG, as many were (and maybe still are?) because of the sense of community that I found no where else. I made many friends and really enjoyed the banter and even the friendly conflict that sometime arose, and sometimes went out of bounds, even if I didn't participate directly. Heck, I even fell in love here....
> 
> The Social Media venues of today has no doubt swayed some away from this TSG type format, but the Facebook, Twitter, etc. stuff has never appealed to me - though i have accounts I rarely use them. Much to my kids' and family's' surprise..."Oh, didn't you see my FB post?" is how I get news when we talk on the phone...
> 
> Anyway this seemed like a good place to ramble while I felt like typing. As one ages it's not uncommon to yearn for the "good ol' days" so I guess I'm having a momentary "yearn."
> Cheers, Y'all!


RT... I also yearn at times for days gone by, some days more than others. I, too, was addicted to TSG for several years when first introduced. This place was therapy for me that at the beginning I did not know.... helping me with the death of my twin. For that, I am forever thankful. 
Facebook definitely isn't the same as this place. That's all I have to say about that! 
Take care, RT. I'm sure we'll cross paths here again.


----------



## RT

I 'm sure our paths will cross again, too...  
Though I've been been absent, deliquent, whatnot...
I think your words may speak volumes more than some newer folks realize because of how you ended up here.
Don't wish to bring up sad memories, ya know, but it would have been cool if both Marlene and Darlene were bantering amongst the old timers back in the day...
As a former addict and witness to the changes over the years - you brought a new welcome breath in this place, and I'm glad you stuck around.
Because, by golly - you're good enough and smart enough, and gosh darn it, people like you! 

I've been a member for 2000 years! 

(oh, wait..that's since the year 2000 (  )

After 2000 years, one tends to ramble...on and on and...


----------



## RT

I'd just like to throw this out there, as this is Groundhog Day in America, a weather related phenomena,where a rodent "predicts" the onset of spring versus the end of winter in a timely manner by the appearance of its shadow or not ...umm...isn't that really just an excuse for a party?
No party probs here, all for an excuse  just thought if a rodent could see its shadow or not, well so could everyone else in attendance, top hats or not, and the shadow would vary within different parts of country/hemisphere over.
Hence a prediction could by made by any living creature, or an inanimate object for that matter...perhaps even a meteorologist, but that might be stretching tradition a bit.
Anyway, Cheers and Happy Day!


----------



## twinofangelize56

RT said:


> I 'm sure our paths will cross again, too...
> Though I've been been absent, deliquent, whatnot...
> I think your words may speak volumes more than some newer folks realize because of how you ended up here.
> Don't wish to bring up sad memories, ya know, but it would have been cool if both Marlene and Darlene were bantering amongst the old timers back in the day...
> As a former addict and witness to the changes over the years - you brought a new welcome breath in this place, and I'm glad you stuck around.
> Because, by golly - you're good enough and smart enough, and gosh darn it, people like you!
> 
> I've been a member for 2000 years!
> 
> (oh, wait..that's since the year 2000 (  )
> 
> After 2000 years, one tends to ramble...on and on and...


2000 years! LOL. I tend to ramble from day one at some meetings among others. *rolls eyes*
Thank you for the compliments. 
I've torn myself away from some of the old online stomping grounds, including here. Various reasons. I do miss the banter and a whole lot of the people. My word count has gone waaaaayyy down these days. 

It feels good to know people like you are still gonna be here when I return to visit. 
*tosses several logs in the firepit and strikes a match*
There... that's better!


----------



## RT

What a sweet comment! and I must thank you for your compliment!
But, alas, TSG seems a bit barren to me compared to the years gone by, and I too miss the "Good Ol' Days" 
As one ages I find my temperature comfort zone becomes increasingly narrower, ....so thanks for stoking the fire...

But I want to remind any who read this that there are 3 things that happens as one ages...
The first is your mind starts to go...and then ...ermmm..
ummm, dang it!
I can't remember the other two....


----------



## twinofangelize56

*tosses several logs on the firepit... sits crosslegged as her mind begins to wander...*
The clouds overhead roll lazily past on the gentle breeze that pushes her hair from her face exposing weary blue eyes and a slightly sly smile. She knows that soon others will stop by searching for any signs of those who came before them. Will there be footprints in the sand, or will they have been covered by weather and time? Will a wisp of smoke from the firepit and a quiet glow of an ember give evidence of another visitor from earlier? Will there be the faint aroma of cologne or perfume or perhaps both? Maybe there will be nothing but a feeling and a fleeting memory.
Memories are good. No matter how fleeting. 
*she stands, stretches, looks all around.... quiet... tosses more logs on the fire, smiles as the hungry fire curls and wraps itself powerfully and shamelessly around the offering... fire never forgets.*


----------



## RT

Well said my friend, and I would say a well crafted poetic post!

Sort of a wake up that the pit hasn't been stoked since Feb 14th (Valentines Day) , where I rather like the way your mind wanders... and actually read your post more than once...if I posted something like that some one would say "What book did you steal that from?"  
So I'm going to stoke the fire a bit (hope it hasn't gone out all together yet...)

No, that scenario I mentioned really happened to me when I proposed a toast one Christmas Eve, and yup they had a cheerful fireplace going....visiting a family kind enough to invite me, and I spoke from my heart and expressed my gratitude for being included in such an intimate family atmosphere that year...so after I made my emotional toast, (know idea what I said), after a moment, David says "What book did you steal that from?" and we all laughed even as tears streamed down my eyes and my voice cracked while speaking...

I was close friends (still am) with the elder son, since high school, knew the younger brother enough to appreciate his humor, wanted to date the sister (who ended up marrying by best friend... and the Dad was actually a well respected teacher in that school (even had day named for him, as proclaimed by the Mayor).... but anyway... I digress....YES Good lord I digress, all this just sort of spewed out of the keyboard that misspells at the slightest touch/..

Well, what I'm attempting to say that even an embarrassing emotional experience can be tempered with humor (actually welcomed) but not detract from the true spirit of the folks that you love , the stuff I said won't be funny to you, you had to be there, and be bored with it all...

OK, I feel a bit foolish posting this, was considering deleting a good portion that took many keyboard presses, but as the former moderator , and sort of my guardian angel, sort of my mentor and a very nice person, and intelligent...
*~Candy~*
Retired Administrator 
once said to me "Why do you post and then delete so often?" 
alright,why not...not delete?
What's the worst that could happen?
...you'll fall asleep reading my post... hey, that's not bad , who doesn't like a nap?

Allrighty then! I've worn myself out typing, I'll just be going on a trek fetching a few more logs to bring back to the smoldering embers....


----------



## help4me

The fire pit is one place that you don't have to hit the delete key that often.


----------



## RT

help4me said:


> The fire pit is one place that you don't have to hit the delete key that often.


Well bless my straws and call me a Scarecrow without a brain, fancy meeting you here! I hope all is well with you and yours Bonnie!


----------



## help4me

LOL... it's been awhile for sure since I stopped by. All is well... I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of the first grandbaby. Somewhere in late July.


----------



## ekim68

Speaking as one with experience, being a Grandparent is one of the Best Jobs ever....


----------



## RT

Yup, and it's not a job (mostly) but a pleasure to play with grand kids that love you, spoil them silly and send them home when you need a nap! 

(umm, you see I have 8 grand kids and two others making me a Great great grand daddy.... lordy!
I'm feeling kinda tired 

As I remarked to my wife (god rest her soul), long ago, on the birth of our first grandchild...
"I don't mind being a Papaw, but I feel really strange sleeping with a Grandma..."


----------



## twinofangelize56

RT... What a pleasure to swing in here to the fire pit and read your post! I'm so glad that you didn't use the delete key.

If one tries hard enough, (or like me with my vivid imagination). you can almost see, feel, hear, and be there when reading things others have written.
Excuse me one minute.....

*tosses several logs onto the fire*

Don't you just love the sound of a crackling fire and the smell of wood burning? Best of all is the way one feels when sharing these moments. Even if you just sit and listen to others words.... Even if no one is talking, each in their own thoughts.... Just being together.

Anywho, we are all fortunate to have such a place as this to come to now and then. We seem to pick up where we left off. ☺

Hello to all those who post and to all those that just sit quietly without saying a word.

Some may never return here again, but our memories will keep them with us always.

*stokes the fire*


----------



## twinofangelize56

help4me said:


> LOL... it's been awhile for sure since I stopped by. All is well... I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of the first grandbaby. Somewhere in late July.


Congratulations! You're gonna love being a Grandmother.


----------



## RT

twinofangelize56 said:


> Don't you just love the sound of a crackling fire and the smell of wood burning? Best of all is the way one feels when sharing these moments. Even if you just sit and listen to others words.... Even if no one is talking, each in their own thoughts.... Just being together.


Well my dear Darlene, that quote and more from your last post sort of sums up the way I remember TSG back in the good ol' days....if you wanna call it that.(I do.) Before you came onboard, yes there were clashes between strong personalities, but there were definite relationships made here over the years that were born of like minds, an appreciation of one's sense of humor, friends made and love has blossomed here more than once... 

But I would rather think of it all as "I tell you one thing, you tell me another... We walk away and then shake hands." That is the spirit of the TSG community I now keep in my mind, and your sister played a great part in being a friend to all and all her posts were nothing other than kind, helpful and friendly...and witty! There are many others I miss, and even though I left TSG for quite a while myself, it's good to see some of that spirit still remains.

Glad you threw a log on the fire, us old guys can feel cold even in the summer time


----------



## ekim68

It's good to see some old friends in here every so often. I maintain that Facebook took a lot of people elsewhere and Life moves on for everyone....And I have to say RT that you obviously come from good stock to have 8 grand kids....


----------



## RT

Mike, I blame my wife (god rest her soul)! Seems to have been an amusing inexpensive hobby that somehow got out of hand...
There doesn't seem to be a month that goes by without a birthday or anniversary...sometime twice in the same month, so it actually can become expensive in the long run.

I would agree that Facebook and other social media has taken over for some, and smart-ass phones have become the new laptop...but I prefer things this way, good old BB style forum from a desktop!
Pretty sure you won't crash your car or walk into an oncoming train here


----------



## twinofangelize56

*tosses several logs onto the fire pit*

There. That's better. Think I'll sit a bit further from the fire once it (and I) gets going.

I wasn't sure what I would say once I came here. Hopefully the words just start flowing. Yesterday was a huge milestone for me...and some of you. You see, Marlene died 10 years ago yesterday.

A decade has passed. Easy to forget most things that happen in such a small timeframe, but not this particular day. It's still fresh in my memories of the events of that day. You would think by now that I would have forgotten some of the moments that I lived through that day. Nope! Still filed in my brain.

But oh how the pain and anguish has diminished since that time. Oh trust me, I remember the pain and anguish...but time has lessened the grief of it all. At the time I felt this sorrow would never leave me. I didn't want to hear the usual time heals everything spiel. Even though I tried to deny this truth, it did come. It took a long time, but knocking it did to my door...and I answered.

Our birthday is still hard, being twins and all, but now I just tell her happy birthday and rest in peace. 

So...I came back here so that she can be remembered by me and others that miss her.

*tosses several logs on to fire* for Marlene...may your memory here burn forever.

These tears are for you, Marlene. After all, they are attached to my heart.


----------



## RT

I'd like to add another log to that fire Darlene! One that burns long and bright 
I sure do miss that sweet Angelize (Marlene sure did choose an appropriate handle here!!) What a kind and generous spirit she had, a friend to all, enemy to none.

I hate anniversaries of sadness, but it comes to all of us at one point...I confess, even knowing you are twins, I didn't think about a birthday being such a bittersweet occasion for you. So HUGS to you :X3:!

Marlene was here when TSG evolved to more than a tech help site, and became more of a community... for those who dipped their toes in that water. She was certainly a big part of it, as you have been Darlene.
Granted it seems things have changed quite a bit over the years...in fact I didn't visit at all for a good while...but I always come back, eventually. This is the first place I ever found folks that wouldn't talk down to you if you were not quite computer savvy, but was always greeted with courtesy and did their best to solve your problems, and some were incredibly patient and tenacious at getting the job done.

After a short while I realized there are genuine people here, not necessarily tech specialists, but just real folks folks like you and I... and I've made many acquaintances and friends (at least one was more than a friend.) Lots of good folks seem to have gone elsewhere, be it Facebook or other social media, being old fashioned, I prefer this BB style format. Yup, I'm officially old as I've applied for SS Retirement benefits .

Words flowing when you come here...sometimes it does, sometimes not so much...sometimes I make sense and other times not much sense at all. But strange as it sounds, I feel safe here, posting my graammar and spelling errors, thinking out loud, cursing my keyboard for not typing fast enough, damning my memory for not writing that thought down...hey ho...

But anyway, this August will be the 17th year marking my membership here and has been a place that has affected (or infected) my life ... and your sis was a person I'll never forget! 

(tosses another log on the fire for Marlene...)


----------



## ekim68

Thanks for the reminder Twin.....Ten years....I had many conversations with Marlene in the earlier years that led me from the Tech Section to the Community Section...Did you know she was responsible for TSG's Newsletter for a while? Memories.....Nowadays I tell my Granddaughter that these are the Good Old Days and make every one count....


----------



## RT

Well said Mike, and I think I'm tossing another log on the fire...

I wonder, what will our children and grand children call and recall as "the good ol' days?" Perhaps they will never experience a place like TSG, as many of us have... just keep their faces buried in the phones. Only speak to friends via text, walk blindly into the path of traffic, that sort of thing.

Don't think any of mine are quite that careless, but I know some folks that are.
One of my co-workers actually damaged a company truck while furiously texting something, he just didn't use the brakes...am talking about about just being at the plant, no need to go more than 5- 10mph,not a public roadway... just drifted, coasted into some concrete wall while texting, mind not on the job, totally distracted - makes me kinda wary of being on the real road.

But to the point, I hope my kids and grand kids remember that Dad, Mom, (Papaw and Mamaw) kept them safe, but still allowed them to have fun even if it was a bit dangerous. Hey sometimes you learn by scraping your knee or falling off a swing. Being there when the knee is scraped, drying the tears. Even sneaking them a bit of candy when the parents say they've had enough sugar for one day. (after they leave, not my problem  )
Buying a drum set from Santa for Christmas (take _that _parents, deal with it! heh heh! 

Anyway, I guess it is a sign of our times (aging doesn't help, but maybe the cause) when one reminisces about times gone by, things that have changed, and wish they hadn't changed so much. But it happens, like or not. Glad there are still some good guys and gals around this place.

Couldn't sleep tonight, so thought I would ramble a bit for something to do. Took me an hour+ to post, what with correcting my spelling, gathering random thoughts...never had a self-spelling keyboard  Would buy one if there was such a thing 

Just nice to get close the fire burning in the pit...temps in the upper 50's this late night/early morning for a taste of fall 
The sun will be rising soon, so it will be time to call it a day.


----------



## twinofangelize56

RT.... Just want to say you rock! 

First things first..... *tosses several logs onto the firepit*

What a Fall we've had to be sure. 90+° for a week and now barely pushing 70°!
Giving the central air a rest (and most certainly the pocketbook). 

I'd rather have the windows open for fresh air and a breeze any day. Better to hear the songs of birds, dogs barking in the distance, crickets, etc.

We're going to head north in the next couple weeks to check out the color changes. I love road trips of any kind, but this time of year is my favorite. We'll be staying in our rustic cabin....currently no running water...and an outhouse!
I know I can survive for 2 nights. Ummmm.... I hope! LOL!

*tosses extra logs onto firepit for next visitors*


----------



## ekim68

Fish used to have a Blog. I'll see if I can find it...


----------



## RT

Mike, I have no idea what you're talking about, but be interesting to see when you find it 


twinofangelize56 said:


> RT.... Just want to say you rock!
> ~~~~~~~~
> *tosses extra logs onto firepit for next visitors*


Well thank you D, twin of M, not sure why you'd say that, but thanks for the extra logs on the fire, and I always graciously accept compliments, deserving or not! 
Oh, I used to rock, in a band, about 30 years ago 

But that was then, and this is now._ (hey-ho)_
So I went to the Dr today with trepidation about a "Stage 2 Kidney Disease," that according to the "patient portal" I finally accessed.
What happened to Stage 1? And why was I not informed? Anything that has a "stage" in the diagnosis peaks one's interest. Turns out, no big deal, the software flagged it as such, just from some blood work result in a database. It's an aging thing.
After talking with a human doctor, seems everyone gets it as they age (*not disease*, as such, just a normal process) but to get to the point of dialysis your GFR (whatever that is) from blood work has to be ~7.0. Mine was 71, ten times more better. Where as a ~20 year old person may have 120 or so...a 90 year old could have a 15 and still be fine in that respect. So I've a ways to go before concern, and so do you all, hopefully!

And now the weather has certainly taken a turn towards fall temps, and while I too like to keep the windows open when I can, it spite of the ragweed...a dip into the fifties or upper 40's I close them. Too used to summer temps I guess, AC on all the time, hating the humidity all the while...rarely went outside with temps in the 90's last week...this week = very nice!

But now that temps have started the swing betwixt too hot and too cold, some evenings are just right for a fire.
This is the time of year when temp in my neck of the woods can sometimes swing 40 degrees between sunrise and nightfall. 
You see, as I age I find my comfort zone, temp-wise, is shrinking. And am likely not alone in that.
*>*<<<too cold>>.....[just right]....<<too warm>>>*<*
One must be adaptable in the wardrobe department.

Other thoughts about aging have occurred to me. There are three things I know happens as you age, one of them being a bit of short term memory loss, fuzzy brain thing....and,,,uh...ermm...I can't remember the other two 

Perfect weather for a fire pit, doncha think? (depending on where you is!)

*also adds fragrant wood to the fire for the next victim of the allure of the fire.....uh, I mean participant!  *


----------



## Brigham

GFR= Glomerular filtration rate


----------



## RT

Brigham said:


> GFR= Glomerular filtration rate


Thanks!
Every time I try to research such things I seem to lose focus and concentration, I could have easily found what the acronym was, but wouldn't have pursued it further, most likely.


----------



## ekim68

RT said:


> Mike, I have no idea what you're talking about, but be interesting to see when you find it


Stephen aka izme aka Fish is the one who started this thread and I did find it. It looks like he hasn't been there in a while....

izme


----------



## RT

Umm, yeah I remember him now since you said izme , thanks...beautiful writing and thoughts there on the blog...hope he's OK.


----------



## grandma77

Tonight I came back for a visit. I remembered this thread. Wow, did not realize it has been 10 years. I am thankful the grief has eased some although it never fully goes away. I also remember Bea and her presence here . I miss her a lot too. I haven't moved on anywhere else, just real life has taken its turns and curves but hopefully I can come back once in a while and reminisce about the great times I had here. Throwing a few logs on the fire in remembrance of the past 10 years and what a community of friendship.


----------



## RT

grandma77 said:


> Tonight I came back for a visit. I remembered this thread. Wow, did not realize it has been 10 years. I am thankful the grief has eased some although it never fully goes away. I also remember Bea and her presence here . I miss her a lot too. I haven't moved on anywhere else, just real life has taken its turns and curves but hopefully I can come back once in a while and reminisce about the great times I had here. Throwing a few logs on the fire in remembrance of the past 10 years and what a community of friendship.


Well Howdy, grandma! Long time no see!
Gosh, you mentioned Bea, bless her soul and it's nice to hear I'm not the only one that still has fond memories of kind souls found here (well I know I'm not alone....) It's evident now and then how folks recall this site.

Just want to warn you about Logs fueling the Firepit...some of those can be as heavy as a nearly grown grandchild, kinda hard to hold up, whilst carrying...  Good to hear your words!


----------



## RT

I'm just going to repeat a portion of I said in a different thread...

_"I don't know if you have screech owls in your area...I have never seen one (for sure, have seen Barred and Barn, and twice a Great Horned  )), but certainly have heard them here and there all my life, at times. One night my aunt called frantically saying there a woman screaming outside, but it was the owl!! (over reaction!)

My Dad taught me how to call to them, and this very early/late night/morning I went out for the Orionid meteor shower (to no avail, clouds came just as I settled down) ...but.. I heard a screech owl...sooo, I gathered saliva, did the taco tongue, and whistled... (frankly it doesn't sound anything like the owl call to me, but it works)
So yeah I made the gugurly whistle, and sure enough, the owl came closer, and so I guess you might say we conversed for a short while...
Guess I wasn't the mate (or prey) it was looking for  but still an experience I haven't had in a long while..._
_Thanks Dad! "
_
While I was out in the night (or pre- dawn as they say), and wanted meteors in sight, this creature came close, and gave me something I didn't expect...a little bit of connection with mother nature that I crave...but rarely experience these days...
well, there's gnats, flies, wasps and mosquitoes - but they're no fun at all 
But they're all part of it. _>sigh<_

I told myself I wouldn't delete things like I used to, but what i was going to post was too weird...so...
I was Jr Fire Marshall in the third grade, and I declare this Firepit safe,...for now....


----------



## twinofangelize56

*tosses several logs onto fire*

RT...I said you rock because you filled up the page on my smartphone with your words. Love those with a gift of gab. I got that same gift several years ago myself. 

Speaking of smartphones... Sometimes I beg to differ. What I type is what I want, not some other words suggested or changed by this smartphone. *stamps foot*
So there! 

We did take a road trip north of here and saw some lovely sites and colors a couple weeks back. 

The days are definitely shorter and the temps are cooler. I don't mind so much when sitting near the wood burning stove. It's got to be the warmest warmth there is to be sure. 

Our yard and trails are littered with leaves. The air smells of Autumn, and wood smoke as it lazily drifts skyward. I love walking through the leaves.... far more fun than raking them! 

November just days away and soon the holidays...and sooner than we might like...snow! 

Enjoy and embrace these days as things can change in the blink of the eye. I'm sure we all have experienced that.

*pokes the fire and it responds with a shower of sparks*

Bye for now.


----------



## twinofangelize56

ekim68 said:


> Stephen aka izme aka Fish is the one who started this thread and I did find it. It looks like he hasn't been there in a while....
> 
> izme


I definitely miss Fishykins.


----------



## RT

*stomps out the small leaf fire cause by the shower of sparks...*


twinofangelize56 said:


> ~~~What I type is what I want, not some other words suggested or changed by this smartphone. *stamps foot*
> So there!```


Ok, ok! Point taken!  but sumtimes i cain't spell too guudly...and leaf out wurds...sew thar! 


twinofangelize56 said:


> Our yard and trails are littered with leaves. The air smells of Autumn, and wood smoke as it lazily drifts skyward. I love walking through the leaves.... far more fun than raking them!


 What a lovely picture you paint, both visually and aromatic!
And your wood stove comment...I've been around them enough to know that they are indeed comforting in their warmth, also know if one stumbles nearby and braces oneself on the stove one quickly finds blisters in one's future  Still wish I had one, though...

Because it's now the first frost here, along with a ~10 hour period of temps at or below freezing, warmth is welcomed.
So I doctored up some chicken noodle soup to my liking, and sat down with a movie, and life seems good.

Until remembered Halloween is nigh! I haven't enough treats!
Used to be something I looked forward to more than Thanksgiving or Christmas (in fact I dread those two these days) Used to do some decorating for All Hallows Eve, and esp liked doing something kinda offbeat or weird for the grandkids...nothing too scary....mostly...
(They loved my dry ice experiments!)

I would obsessively buy copious amounts of candy in bags, then divide them so that each and every one of my 8 grand kids (and now two great grandkids) would each have the exact same treats....of course if there was an odd piece or five left over that was mine!  (and sometimes I just used the prime number theory to determine my own stash )

Time goes by, children grow up too fast. Our own child-like wonder can be lost too soon, if we let it, if we realize it. And perhaps we don't realize it until we begin to grow older..

I'm thankful my grandkids are growing up knowing the beauty of nature, lucky enough for them to see wildlife in my backyard, thankful my son takes them camping, to primitive areas, so they will know the silence without a city traffic as they go to sleep in the mountains, hearing only the flow of the nearby river, or the sounds of the night. To be aware of the surroundings that exist beyond the phone, the console, the TV, or whatnot.
A snowfall at night has it's own particular brand of "silence" and I hope that one day they can "hear" and know that. The sound of silence.

And now perhaps I'll have a hot chocolate mug (with mini marshmallows, of course) and perhaps a splash of brandy.. looking out the window watching the leaves change color and fall... (hey, isn't that the same as watching grass grow?)
inviting y'all for a mug, saying 'cheers' - wishing I was by a firepit, just like this one. 

I don't get out much anymore, so sometimes I just ramble at the keyboard.
Twin said I have the gift of gab...heck, I just thought I was talking to my self...again...

*throws a Duraflame multi color thingy on....no wait...just aromatic wood*


----------



## RT

*watching glowing embers*

'Evening folks! I reluctantly got up from a nap only to find it was 6:78pm by my clock, which means I had misplaced my spectacles again  Finally found them, wondering all the time during my search how am I to find them without the very glasses I'm looking for? 
Well at least I didn't step on and mangle them during the search.

I also might have done a stupid thing...I have only but once bought something from an email offer, from a trusted source, but now I've done it again from a questionable one.
My receipt came from ClickBank, which sounds a little too close to "click bait" eh? I went through PayPal.
Oh like I really need a "tactical" flashlight for free ( which was advertised as $4,95 shipping for a $30 light, but PayPal rang up $5.43)
Well, puke, that's just my bad judgement at the time. Not much money, and if the thing works well, I'll just shine it on this fire....but in case it doesn't...

*adds a few hefty logs to brighten and warm the pit*


----------



## ekim68

Still learning as you get a little older, eh Randy?  I took a walk down the River Path the other day and took a picture of these words sprayed on a fence...


----------



## RT

Always learning Mike...but new knowledge doesn't seem to stick like it used to! 

That is some good fence spraying, wouldn't call it graffiti _per se _ nor vandalism, but it belongs to some one...


----------



## twinofangelize56

*strategically places several logs on the firepit... in order to obtain the most heat possible in the shortest time to chase away the chill of the day*

That's better. 

I love coming back here and finding other's posts to read and imagine us all sitting around the firepit together. Makes loneliness that greets us at times much more bearable.

As we grow older, we must fight losing the enjoyment of life's wonders and the small things that make our days and nights have purpose. Not sure purpose is the word I was looking for.....

I try to watch as many sunrises and sunsets as I can. I look for the rainbow after the rain. I try to see things through my grandchildren's eyes and remember my own youth and the wonder of new discoveries.

Speaking of grandchildren, yesterday my three-year-old granddaughter told me she loved me on her own, out of the blue! My heart smiled. 

*stacks pile of logs for the next visitor beside firepit*


----------



## RT

*And thank you Darlene for the extra logs! I'll be stoking it to warmth and flickering light shortly!*

It's quite cold here, or maybe I'm just not moving around enough to feel warm...but it was a shock to go from the mild to the frigid, seemingly over night, and the cold has remained...at least for the early hours. Had the first snow, very pretty , but unexpected.

Well it always bothered me when my grandma had the faux fire place heater on while it was 90 outside...but I'm beginning to understand...
I'm only a few hours from being up 24 hours without sleep, and at this point i don't know if I have that 24 hr goal in mind or am just being stupid by resisting.... and my keyboard is misplelling as it often does...

OK, for now I'll go with stupid  

And I DID manage to throw a few of those logs in the pit

*there's a large stack fot those who might with to get warm...*
(darn keyboard goes in the fire next!


----------



## ekim68

Geez Randy, you're gonna have to get some sleep. We Oldsters need that and my Crew agrees....


----------



## Shellae

WOW...Almost forgot about this thread....'stirring coals with a stick'....


----------



## RT

Welcome Gabriel!
Gosh this place is starting to feel cozy with some of the old crew showing up now and then!

*pokes the fire, extinguisher nearby...just in case*


----------



## twinofangelize56

Ahhhhh... Someone left the fire burning. 
*adds several logs to the fire*..... Cause I likes it hot!!!

Funny how that works. In the summer, I can't take it too hot. Anything over 75° wrapped in humidity forces me into the air conditioning faster than melting ice in the sun.
In the winter, when temps drop below 32° I camp out in front of a lovely fire in the woodstove, wearing cutoffs and a tee. 

It's 5 days before Christmas. I'm trying not to show how I really feel about it this year. I have tears in my eyes and a lump in my throat just thinking about it.
You see, my daughter and grandchildren won't be here for the first time this year. They are out of state visiting with her husband's family for the first time during Christmas.
I know, I know...I shouldn't be so selfish, but sheesh. It's Christmas and all, and I need them. *sigh*

Anywho, when they return we'll celebrate. I'm ready. In the meantime, songs pop into my head.... Like 'Blue Christmas' for example. *sigh*

It won't be too sad though. My son, his fiancee, and her 2 children will be here.
Plus my husband is doing his best to cheer me up. Singing songs to me like 'Gramma Got Run Over By A Reindeer'....LOL!

Merry Christmas, Everyone!!


----------



## RT

*shuffling up to the fire, adding fire, so as to get warm...*

I've been rather a Grinch or a Scrooge for this holiday season...just be glad when it's over with...
Dunno why.
The kids bring joy, but I'm just not in the holiday spirit....maybe 15 minutes max.
I'm nearly Bah, Humbug...if it weren't for the little kids...

Always seem to get blue around the holidays, but usually bounce back eventually.


twinofangelize56 said:


> Funny how that works. In the summer, I can't take it too hot. Anything over 75° wrapped in humidity forces me into the air conditioning faster than melting ice in the sun.
> In the winter, when temps drop below 32° I camp out in front of a lovely fire in the woodstove, wearing cutoffs and a tee.


D if you're wearing cutoffs and a T in sub freezing winter it's going to be much too warm for regular folks at the fire! 

Ah yes, the temperature conundrum! I find my temp comfort zone is rapidly shrinking betwixt hot and cold..
sorta like a shrinking [>....~....<] 
(that's my attempt at a graph  )

Apparently, in a few days, it's going get cold enough here so that I'll have to leave the faucet running for a few days...but I know many folks deal with that as a matter of course.

It's kinda interesting, that folks that the live in the Northern portion of the country laugh at how a bit of sub freezing temps, or an inch or two of snow can paralyze the the South, while the North simply carries on with daily activities with a foot or more of snow, ice etc. I suppose one adapts, or not.


----------



## twinofangelize56

*tosses several logs on the firepit*

Spring, they say???!!! *sigh*
I suppose it's better than the peak of summer when the temps start climbing to 90 and the central air forgets how to shut off!!! LOL!

I love sitting by the fire in the woodburner, looking through the glass front door, watching the flames dance as they steadily devour the wood. Crackle and pop. Eventually, I'll feed the tireless, hungry stove more wood so I can continue being wrapped in the luxury of its heat.

There is no heat warmer than a woodburner.... and these days none cheaper. It's a lot of work, but totally worth it.

Hello to one and all. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## valis

Grew up in the mountains of Colorado and I could not agree more. And chopping wood is soooo therapeutic to me. We had about 40 acres, half meadow and half forest, and every spring we wojld find the trees that got hit by beetles, and those were my summer job. Turn them into split firewood.

Miss those days, quite honestly.


----------



## ekim68

From the mountains of Colorado to Houston must have been quite a cultural shock I would imagine.


----------



## valis

I call it the valis 3 coast tour. Started out in SoCal, hence to Colorado, hence to Portand, Or, hence to New Jersey, hence to Houston. And yes, it's a HUGE culture shock.


----------



## RT

Culture shock..
nothing compares to traveling to a foreign country though, prepare as one might.
My only out of country trip has been to the UK to visit, uh, my friend  and even though I'd talked many times with her, but she once said "We both speak English, but we don't speak the same language."
Can't imagine, these days, visiting a country where language is a barrier.

One can indeed have culture shock within one's own country!
Attitudes, accents, common references, names of food may differ from 100 miles to next 100. (In England a mere 30 miles changes the dialect)
But that's what makes it all interesting, and if you're open to to it


----------



## valis

First time I went to Italy on business, my boss lost lost my passport (why he insisted to hold all the passports is baffling, but why I allowed him to hold mine was sheer idiocy; I knew he was a moron) and I had to take a cab from Alba to Milan, an hour or so drive if I recall correctly. I speak no Italian and he spoke no English, and we had a pretty good convo on Formula 1 during the trip.


----------



## RT

Hmm..
I always knew you were some sort of International spy in your past... Formula 1, eh?  
Clever ploy to let your boss hold the passports, no doubt your mission was accomplished, and none the wiser afterward...
('S OK I won't tell)


----------



## valis

Oh yeah Formula 1. Got my alarm set for qualifying tonight at 1 am and for the race tomorrow, also 1 am. Season is finally here.


----------



## [email protected]

i felt i should at least stoke the fire while i was here. 

hope everyone is well


----------



## ekim68

Well, Flash from the Past...  Hello Ashley, good to see you around... Time to sit around the Fire and share some Memories... (The older I get, the more memories I have. ) :up:


----------



## [email protected]

sounds good to me. ive been craving a marshmellow and a good story


----------



## RT

I believe Mike has some good stories, if only he would tell them 

And to Ash, if you're thinking of S'mores around a camp fire, lordy tort  and bring it on! 
(just remember one is addictive and two are fatal for us old guys  )


----------



## ekim68

(I do have some good stories Randy. :up: Now if I can just rummage around my grey matter and call them out..  ) 

But, getting back to the Firepit and the memories of going from High School to College back in the day. Some friends and I took a trip up to the Yuba River area one night and camped out. It was late in the season and most of the wood for Campfires was cleared out except for Store Bought... One of my Friends was from Wyoming and had lived among the trees and proceeded to climb several of those around us and started knocking down Widow Makers and we got a good sized pile. The Envy of the Campground that night... 

Throws another log on the Fire for the Memories that we make..


----------



## RT

I think this fits in the spirit of the Firepit, but don't want to cause prescident by posting this link below...but wouldn't it be cool that we all gathered 'round the fire and had the vocal ability to sing around the camp fire, singing of our hopes and dreams, yet lovingly lamenting our losses... yes, have a flaming marshmallow on a stick, perhaps a blackened hot dog...

Yes I'm being a bit maudlin today, but I leave you with this, that with what I wish to be played at my funeral, that which some won't understand, but some will.
So read these words, and hear the song.

It's just regular folks singing...(though they practiced a bit 

_Of all the money that e'er I had
I spent it in good company
And all the harm I've ever done
Alas it was to none but me
And all I've done for want of wit
To mem'ry now I can't recall
So fill to me the parting glass
Good night and joy be to you all

So fill to me the parting glass
And drink a health whate'er befalls
And gently rise and softly call
Good night and joy be to you all

Of all the comrades that e'er I had
They're sorry for my going away
And all the sweethearts that e'er I had
They'd wish me one more day to stay
But since it fell unto my lot
That I should rise and you should not
I gently rise and softly call
Good night and joy be to you all_

_Fill to me the parting glass
And drink a health whate'er befalls
And gently rise and softly call
Good night and joy be to you all

But since it fell unto my lot
That I should rise and you should not
I gently rise and softly call
Good night and joy be to you all_
~~~
_So fill to me the parting glass
And drink a health whate'er befalls
And gently rise and softly call
Good night and joy be to you all_

In case you missed it,


----------



## [email protected]

whats a lorty tort


----------



## RT

That's just an expression sorta like "Holy Cow!" or some >expletive deleted< type phrase, I reckon.
I read it in a novel once, can't recall the book nor author atm 
Just something that stuck with me over the years. 

It means I'm surprised and glad to see ya!
Thank for dropping by Ash


----------



## Johnny b

Not aware where the term is used in this thread, but it sounds a lot like 'lorry tort'
Which would be a negligent lorry driver 

Kinda like the racers on Street Outlaws


----------



## RT

John you are do doubt aware that the minds of humans sometime distort the facts between what "actually" happened versus what "really" happened...

I'm now having to embark on a quest for that quote origin... dammmit


----------



## Johnny b

We could simply round up and call it 'La dee da'


----------



## RT

It's weird but I just mentioned the Stooges in a PM...and to be honest, I improvise that tune whilst cooking something - but only to amuse my good friend, he always laughs because it's so silly it's funny and he knows where it came from


----------



## RT

I think I feel I should re - post/copy this, so I don't have to re-type, re-tell, maybe get the spirit of the events wrong in my memory...

So I'm throwing some fragrant logs on the fire... to build a cooking fire - right beside the the place where we're camping.
Beside a river that could be a stream, it depends on where you fish, how much rain, at what time of day or year you visit the flowing waters...

My family used to camp near the river and fish for our dinner.
We'd build a cooking fire in anticipation...and dine on trout that came from stream to pan within moments of our campsite... fresh as can be, compared to those who eat fish from the grocery store.

For me - those days have passed, but my son has taught his children the beauty of the forests and rivers and streams...and camps by he river.
And the the smallest of things in Mother Nature can evoke wide eyes and wonder in a young mind, and I see my son has not neglected to impart that wonder to his own children.

So anyway, here's my sentiments in the What's For Dinner thread on this Father's Day:

_Was supposed to have fresh caught trout tonight.
The Boy & Co went fishing this A.M. but only caught three (only the 3 little kids scored, the Boy was out of luck  )
Three fish will not eight people feed, for no one here is known as a miracle cook in the Biblical sense (if you get my meaning  )
I wasn't feeling fishy anyway, plus didn't really want to deal with it all.
Appreciated the offering on this Father's Day (they came to give me the day's catch) but the little one's were eager for a fish dinner.

So I took the Boy aside and said "Boy, take these fish home, cook 'em up, feed your kids, and be sure to tell each child 'This is the fish that you caught today, good job!' " And it's your turn, Boy, for Ramen noodles, or something like that, my son. 
They're going back tomorrow, so maybe I'll be up for some fish that goes from stream to pan (or grill) on the same day...if they (and I) are lucky. 

Hedging his bets, I did receive some of the chicken casserole the Boy made the previous night, and it was certainly better than the last one I made, hit the spot, so all's well 

Happy Father's Day, Son 
_
Uh, I'm just glad they stopped by with all good intentions 

Hope I've left a few embers burning...just in case...if you look to your left (or right), you'll see a few logs and a stash of kindling...


----------



## [email protected]

pops in to stoke the fire

i should be sleeping


----------



## RT

Me too Ash, sleep seems to come and go at the oddest times these days :shrug:
But as long as I'm awake during the non-sleeping periods, well, that be


----------



## dotty999

ditto..


----------



## dotty999

I'm totally drained! spent hours on energy comparison sites trying to find a good deal for my gas and electricity and I'm still n0 further fr0m when I started! 

I need to take a break!


----------



## RT

I agree you need a break Dotty...
while I'm frequently frustrated by the keyboard not co-operating, it's very rare to see you type a "zero" instead of "O"


----------



## dotty999

Well, my excuse is I was real tired at the time


----------



## Cookiegal

That's 0 excuse.


----------



## RT

I think that's a very valid excuse/reason...would actually explain all my misspellings, incomplete sentences, leaving out words i thought were typed...and so on and so forth....

...don't think it would work for skipping jury duty though, unless the judge was really tired too, felt sympathy


----------



## dotty999

Well, I never mention your errors in public, it would take too long


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> Well, I never mention your errors in public, it would take too long


 and LLOL!
But if you did, you'd probably get tired and start making mistakes yourself... 

Awesome light show last night via Mother Nature's thunderstorm. Wind whipped the rain around so I had no dry place out side...small hail too. 
But when the losing power went out...
for ~5 hours I had opened curtains and sat in the dark sipping a beverage, watching flashes of light.
(...my lawyer advised me that on occasions like that, I'm to consume an adult beverage as soon as possible...no problemo.) ;D

'Twas a severe storm just to the north me, only got grazed by the edge here, but other folk suffered property damage from wind gusts, prompting tornado Watches and even a few Warnings.

(Gonna throw some virtual logs to the fire, 'cause all the downed wood around here is rather wet  )


----------



## twinofangelize56

*tosses several logs onto fire*
That's better. Won't be long here before summer slips away and Autumn commences to fall into place. Tomorrow actually, according to my calendar. 
Although, the last few weeks have had my trees dropping leaves covering the yard, as well as changing colors on the ones that are hanging on for the inevitable fall to join this messy yet timeless journey.
I love walking through the leaves...crisp crunching sounds fill the air. I inhale the smells of Autumn and smile, even though winter's not far off waiting to rear its own right of passage in this never-ending cycle of seasons. Ahhhh....but I'll be ready! I've danced with all seasons many times and the experience is not unlike riding a bike....once learned not forgotten. 
*tosses more logs onto fire*


----------



## RT

I see another thing you haven't forgotten, and that's how to stoke a fire!


----------



## dotty999

no wonder I feel as snug as a bug in a rug!


----------



## RT

Been one of those nights where I'd have been better off sitting around the firepit all night with you guys and gals...
Ok, guess I'll shuffle off for a few more logs to fling in the fire..._>sigh<_...

Been very tired, thought a lie down in the bed would be the thing...but just tossed and turned, glancing at the clock for hours... all the while being quite aware that I have a prescription sleep aid... but only one pill left.
It's not a heavy, druggy type thing, like Ambien (which I hated), but rather a good bit more gentle, but effective - if you take right.
If i take and lie down within 20 minutes, i get some good rest.
If I take it and stay up, I'll feel pleasantly high, but fully aware I should have gone to bed 20 minutes ago 

Having said that, I'm not a pill popper at all, ('script was for 30 pills, it's taken me a year to end up with the last one) and would rather hope that a little exercise would tire me out enough for decent sleep.
That doesn't work out sometimes, though I ache for sleep.
Guess most folks have had a bout of insomnia on occasion.

This all seems a dreadful whiney gripey sort of post compared to Darlene's beautiful and elegant prose and thoughts in her last post
The Twin sure did spike my spirits there,
but this morn, I'm grumpy, lazy, cynical but I don't want to see the pit die down...

So I'll fling some logs in there, (and just for spite - I've included an old firecracker in the mix....you'll never know when it will go BANG!


----------



## Izme

Making footprints in the sand, time for a stroll down the beach, I started stoking this fire many years ago. Stoking it once more..What an awesome thread the fire pit is, I miss so many from here..


----------



## RT

Steve! It's good to here from you man!
Don't be a stranger, or stranger than I am at least, we'll keep the fire stoked just for you!


----------



## Izme

Stokes the fire.. Thanks RT! Good to see you as well


----------



## dotty999

yea but it's better seeing me in all my glory for sure!


----------



## Izme

Hi Dot! Been a long time. Stokes the fire


----------



## help4me

Welcome back fishy!!!


----------



## Izme

Thanks Bonnie!! Stokes the fire, makes some coffee, chilly night here on the beach, grabs a blanket


----------



## dotty999

is there room under that blanket for me?


----------



## Izme

Stokes the fire .. there's always room for tsg beach goers under this big beach blanket


----------



## Izme

Stokes the fire..brought some pumpkins and other skeery decorations for the pit... BOO!!


----------



## Izme

Love Halloween, especially when I was a kid


----------



## Izme

Hi..who r u? Stokes the fire. Cool ocean breeze wakes my senses. Time to make some coffee since it didn't totally wake me.


----------



## Izme

You have me at a loss


----------



## Izme

Stokes the fire, been a great day!


----------



## help4me

Hi howdy and hello!


----------



## RT

I'll be the guy standing back from the pit with the fire extinguisher, just in case (scarecrows are funny that way.).
Cousin of mine ended up with some chick named Dorothy in some place called Oz, which I'm pretty sure was neither Kansas nor Australia


----------



## Izme

Sup Bonnie n RT?? Stokes the fire, hard to keep the fire going on my own


----------



## Izme

Oz got moved somewhere else due to Homeland security issues, its called area 51.5 or somethin


----------



## Izme

Scarecrows must be tough, they just stare and skeer the bejeebus outta them birds n such


----------



## Izme

Izmefish said:


> Oz got moved somewhere else due to Homeland security issues, its called area 51.5 or somethin


Prolly has a fence around it to keep out ugly ol witches, I don't think they have green cards


----------



## RT

Well I've heard those witchy types can be rather careless with fire 

There's already an Area 52, and probably some other areas we don't know about.


----------



## Izme

51.5 is politically correct, headquarters are at The Trump Plaza, the Don is up there in a clown suit me thinks


----------



## Izme

laughing hysterically in his twisted version of Crusty D Clown costume? I dunno


----------



## help4me

I live in Kansas.... I got this!


----------



## Izme

Bad witch Bad witch, watcha gonna dooo, watcha gonna do when Bonnie comes for you? 
Stokes the fire


----------



## Izme

Hell hath no fury like a TSG Member scorned


----------



## help4me

Izmefish said:


> Bad witch Bad witch, watcha gonna dooo, watcha gonna do when Bonnie comes for you?
> Stokes the fire


Lol. I'll get you my pretty!


----------



## Izme

What?? Yer lil lil derveenersnitchl dog named kujo? Stokes the fire n runs down the beach...eeeeek


----------



## Izme

That dog is so short his hair smells like foot powder


----------



## ekim68

Hey Fish, what's happening with those Seahawks?


----------



## Izme

Hi Ekim!!! Them Birds are flying into walls per se  I've got a feelin they still have some chance

..Stokes the fire.."A bad Monday on the beach is far better than any day at work"


----------



## Izme

Still Better then Skivvy's Steelers *rolls eyes* pfffft


----------



## help4me

Greetings all.... How's your Monday?


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> Greetings all.... How's your Monday?


 Fine as frog's hair  and yours? Stokes the fire


----------



## Izme

Gotta find a kickin Halloween party


----------



## Brigham

Can anyone tell me what this topic is all about?


----------



## Johnny b

Brigham said:


> Can anyone tell me what this topic is all about?


You'd have to go back in TSG history and read the adventures of Steve Carpenter, aka, webfish, sdc, fish, izme, and now apparently izmefish.

Being one of the first to welcome Steve, *I* remember *him* well 

It's simply about saying 'Hello, how you been' 'whatcha up to'.


----------



## help4me

Brigham said:


> Can anyone tell me what this topic is all about?


It's a cyber beach. An imaginary place with a roaring fire, hot chocolate and warm blankets.... Sand sculptures.... Lounge chairs.... Poetry.... Music... Whatever brings you peace. It's a place to shrug off the worry of the day.... A place to relax.... A safe place to reconnect with yourself and your cyber friends. It is what you want it to be. Welcome to the fire pit. Pull up a chair and sit a spell.


----------



## Johnny b

He's English. Not that far from Dover. Probably relates more to cliffs


----------



## help4me

Johnny-be-Good said:


> He's English. Not that far from Dover. Probably relates more to cliffs


How awesome!!!


----------



## dotty999

Johnny-be-Good said:


> He's English. Not that far from Dover. Probably relates more to cliffs


nowt wrong with being English seeing as I'm one of 'em! Make of that what you will!


----------



## Johnny b

dotty999 said:


> nowt wrong with being English seeing as I'm one of 'em! Make of that what you will!


You are a good example :up: 

I recently got acquainted with relatives living in Australia I didn't know I had.
My mom was an Aussie and I have a lot of old photos of her and friends hanging out at beaches near Brisbane 

No fire pits, though. Too hot.


----------



## RT

If Brigham hasn't gotten the general idea by now, we haven't popped enough tops on the beer....or whatever.

BUT (and I'm speaking to YOU Brigham) will no doubt recognize that my computer visage has been taken from legendary Scarecrow of Romney Marsh, which isn't far from ye reside, I see.

So you see? Common ground has been already established.

Though I've never been there. 

My experiences in England were much further north.
But that doesn't matter, all are welcome and there is no specific topic.

I believe any sort of ramble is allowed, as long as it doesn't result in a rumble


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> .........................
> 
> I believe any sort of ramble is allowed, as long as it doesn't result in a rumble


:up:

If memory serves me right, I seem to remember a thread at TSG of long long ago that was named something like 'ramblers'.
No fire pit or beaches, just a lot of members chatting each other up


----------



## RT

Johnny-be-Good said:


> If memory serves me right, I seem to remember a thread at TSG of long long ago that was named something like 'ramblers'.
> No fire pit or beaches, just a lot of members chatting each other up


Does THIS ring a bell?
Twas way before your time here (I think,) but it went on and on for quite a while as the TSG posts exceeded the TSG limits for threads back then, but went on as "A continuation of..." thread # whatever


----------



## Johnny b

Yep, I found it

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/rambling-discussion-6.395296/

That was 2002 

As I remember AZ , the thread starter, was an artist living in a desert community in Arizona.


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> Does THIS ring a bell?
> Twas way before your time here (I think,) ......................


I came in shortly after that thread started.

Good find on the original 1st page.
I used google, what method did you use, RT?


----------



## RT

TSG search


----------



## Johnny b

Nice :up:


----------



## dotty999

it'so edumacational ere sum times!


----------



## Johnny b

I'm not familiar with that particular British accent?


----------



## dotty999

Nor are you familiar with me!


----------



## RT

British accents vary greatly from just over 30 miles in one compass way or the other or so...
I read that in a book.
But I've been there.

You can't imagine how hard it is to get a Scarecrow through customs these days, they always think you're concealing some sort of contraband....
I went to England for language lessons.
Or something like that


----------



## dotty999

and you got more than you bargained for!


----------



## Johnny b

dotty999 said:


> Nor are you familiar with me!


You wish.............................................(  )


----------



## Johnny b

dotty999 said:


> and you got more than you bargained for!


I am shocked, just shocked I tell you!!!


----------



## Izme

Stokes the fire..Already Tuesday?


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> Nor are you familiar with me!


I am 



RT said:


> British accents vary greatly from just over 30 miles in one compass way or the other or so...
> I read that in a book.
> But I've been there.
> 
> You can't imagine how hard it is to get a Scarecrow through customs these days, they always think you're concealing some sort of contraband....
> I went to England for language lessons.
> Or something like that


Perhaps the crows can fly you over?


----------



## RT

Oh Fishy One, is there any way we might go fishing together, and feed the masses on the beach with our catch?
Rely on the fire to be stoked, when we get back?

Our catch might be meager, but all will be eager
to share in that which abounds, around this fire pit that never dies down.... *stokes*

OK, so maybe we'll just have some Beanie-Weenies, with bonus S'mores - in case that fishy thing doesn't work out as planned 
... always be some one 'round here to lend a hand...


----------



## Izme

Thanks for stokin the fire! Throws some hooks in the water but proclaims in a loud voice "Save a fish and eat pork" Stokes the fire, S'mores for dessert


----------



## help4me

I've always wanted to go off shore fishing


----------



## Johnny b

We don't have many off shores in Ohio. Lakes. Mostly small except for Erie.
So river catfish is a thing.
Had some crazy good catfish at Loretta Lynn's Ranch down in Hurricane Mills, Tennessee years ago. Probably from a fish farm, though.


----------



## help4me

I'm not anywhere close to a shore either. Still want to go somewhere to try it out. Catfishing is my favorite type of fishing though. Cast it out and let it sit. While I'm waiting I occasionally do a little top water fishing. Catch some pan fish or a couple of bass.


----------



## Johnny b

Looks like Indian Summer is about over for Ohio.

Time for long johns is a-coming. brrrrr.

Doesn't seem fair. The leaves this year aren't coloring up much but the grass keeps growing.
Cut the yard several days ago when it was in the upper 80's, which cut into my m/c riding, :down: ,and now I'll have to suit up like an Eskimo if I want to ride 

Looks like rain today.

sigh.



( guess you're stuck with me today  )


----------



## Johnny b

Guys just wanna have fun


----------



## Johnny b

That would make for one _crazy_ fast beach buggy :up: .....


----------



## Brigham

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Izme

Stokes the fire, Nice day here at the Beach-Forecast calls for blue sky and Umbrella drinks


----------



## Johnny b

Getting the apparent effects of that hurricane down south, so it's quite overcast now.

Not into umbrella drinks, limits my motorcycle riding and I can't have that 

But I will lift to a root beer LOL! 

brrrr......kinda cold here in Ohio right now.
Time for an eskimo pie


----------



## Johnny b

Sigh.

No beaches in southwestern Ohio.

Been thinking.
Should I take a bag of sand and dump it along side the creek that runs next to my property ?

Being in an incorporated community, small city, there are outside burning laws, so no fire pits allowed.

But how about a charcoal grill?

I could place it on the sand next to my creek and pretend I'm living the life of my times (  ) in Tahiti as I sip from my A&W root beer and eat my Eskimo pie while dressed in my snowmobile suit.


I think this could work


----------



## RT

I must say the weather is quite pleasant here, getting the real taste of fall.
It's been 10-15 degrees above average for quite a while, and suddenly it's ~10 degrees below average and looks like it'll be that way for a while.
It'll be a shock tomorrow morn - been used to lows ~70, it'll be in the 40's suddenly overnight!

John, have seasonal burning laws here too, but grills are exempt, thank goodness 
I found out by being a responsible citizen and called in for a burn permit to burn some paper and cardboard boxes, but that's not allowed, to my suprise...however any wood, leaves, brush trimmings and charcoal is...you know, the perfect fuels for a fire pit 

I think it'd be cool to hang out on your version of the sunny beach... though it might be somewhat fabricated, a little imagination goes a long way. It reminds me of bringing snow machines to the desert and pretending it's Christmas


----------



## Johnny b

My goodness......several days ago I was cutting grass in the upper 80's ( 88 the high ) so far today the outside thermometer is reading 62 with the high tomorrow projected to 57 



Warming barrels are allowed here, but only at construction sites.
I live in a wealthy neighborhood and there's a lot of resentment for some of us older residents that can only afford million dollar hovels. ( ouch )

Had the zoning inspector responding to complaints about my grass height.
Seems the grass didn't realize there was a 4 inch limit.

So I have to be careful about open flames. Someone's just gonna complain, I can feel it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I don't think I could get away using my Coleman propane camp stove  !!!!!

Don't think I could even get away with many 'camp stove' visitors :sad:
You'd be on my list 
Dotty, too.
Heck, I'd like to see Mulder and Bastiat just to see them whine some more ( just kidding  ...about the whining )

Since my new neighbor on the other side of the creek is a Church, sorry, no alcohol :sad:
Hope you understand 

I'll be putting up the pro evolution posters tomorrow.
Maybe you'd like to stop by?
Always welcome


----------



## Izme

Stokes the fire. Getting colder by the day it seems


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> Don't think I could even get away with many 'camp stove' visitors :sad:
> You'd be on my list
> Dotty, too.
> 
> Since my new neighbor on the other side of the creek is a Church, sorry, no alcohol :sad:
> Hope you understand
> 
> I'll be putting up the pro evolution posters tomorrow.
> Maybe you'd like to stop by?
> Always welcome


thanks for the invite, I'm humbled my freind 
I believe that was meant for most all who visit this pit But there are so many bozos on this bus... you might get more than you bargained for 

No alcohol there, bummer...
I've always eschewed rehab because they don't serve alcohol there either, so I'm told 

I'm guessing the nearby church doesn't serve "wine" _per se_, but a metaphor thereof. 

Me and Dotty around your place....that would be awesome!
But I'll let you take an educated guess at who would do most of the talking


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> thanks for the invite, I'm humbled my freind
> I believe that was meant for most all who visit this pit But there are so many bozos on this bus... you might get more than you bargained for
> 
> No alcohol there, bummer...
> I've always eschewed rehab because they don't serve alcohol there either, so I'm told
> 
> I'm guessing the nearby church doesn't serve "wine" _per se_, but a metaphor thereof.
> 
> Me and Dotty around your place....that would be awesome!
> But I'll let you take an educated guess at who would do most of the talking


Ya'll invited 
The Church used to be a new car dealership so they've got acres and acres of unused parking 
So bring mom and pop, granny and grand dad, the adult kids and their little ones. Room for all. :up:
Motorhomes welcome.
Motorcycles too 

Spacious camping right at your finger tips.

I'll spread some extra sand and the little ones can cut fishing poles out of my bamboo and fish from the sandy shores of my creek. 

Got two large stocked ponds across the street, but it's understood in the neighborhood, the blue heron get firsties.

Also understood you gotta bring your own S'mores


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> Got two large stocked ponds across the street, but it's understood in the neighborhood, the blue heron get firsties.



The heron will always be a better fisher than you or me!

Lucky enough to see them fly by here, they are the limousines of the sky, stately and elegant in their flight.
Lordy, long ago I used to stalk them for a good photo, but they have an uncanny telescopic vision, they saw me long before I spotted them! Camera = bird gone!

A quick MC thingy, I went to this place before it was a thing, had read about it in Rider magazine in print before the Internet was in my life (or yours)...and I met one of the contributing authors there... apparently it has continued to grow Two Wheels Only

When I was there it was a greet and meet place to hang out with like minded folks, loving the awesome mountain roads and loving the curves and scenery... and just an idea that's been developed for profit and tourism ..seems it's gone way beyond that original idea, and not what i recall as being meeting friends on a laid back venue....
at least the mountain roads haven't changed much.


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> ....................
> 
> A quick MC thingy, I went to this place before it was a thing, had read about it in Rider magazine in print before the Internet was in my life (or yours)...and I met one of the contributing authors there... apparently it has continued to grow Two Wheels Only
> 
> When I was there it was a greet and meet place to hang out with like minded folks, loving the awesome mountain roads and loving the curves and scenery... and just an idea that's been developed for profit and tourism ..seems it's gone way beyond that original idea, and not what i recall as being meeting friends on a laid back venue....
> at least the mountain roads haven't changed much.


Yeah.

'Rider magazine' brought back memories.
I subscribed to it sometime back in the mid 80's.
Had to do a search to see if your link was of the same people.
And there was Clement Salvadori's name as a contributor. I remember him well as an enthusiast and excellent reviewer, that obviously had a passion for motorcycling, travel and building friendships along the way. Never had the pleasure of meeting him.
But time passes and things change and the mags focus eventually became advertisement oriented and I moved on.

Joined AMA.
Now a life member.

Met a lot of friendly people from all over the 48 and even a guy and his son from Alaska doing a dual sport ride in Nevada lol,
Loretta Lynn's son-in-law was a racer/promoter back in those days and put on some fantastic dual sport rides on their ranch and surrounding countryside and one time ended the event with Miss Lynn performing for us out of what was a simple but large cabin on her property. A very gracious lady.
The dual sport crowd was pretty laid back. A lot of family participation, too.
I miss it a lot.
My allergy problem got bad enough eventually that I couldn't do the forest rides and had to stop. I was allergic to tree mold.

I didn't know what the Internet was back then nor even heard much about it. lol

Some people have an image of motorcyclists as Hell's Angels or road warrior types.
They do exist, A lot actually.
But there are more good guys out there enjoying their bikes, touring, off roading and getting together for good times.
They're simply not noticed as much because they mind their own business and don't cause scenes 

Well, things do change. 
But there's often somebody around. starting up an old idea again :up:
You just have to go out and find them


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> The heron will always be a better fisher than you or me!...........................


Indeed lol.

I often see it standing on the spillway catching little fishies about mid morning.
Gets his fill and then he's off flying to some other place .
He appears to be gone for the season now, but he just keeps coming back in the spring


----------



## RT

I don't recall the writer's name that I met then, at TWO, but I'm glad you remember the Rider mag! 
It was that article, by that writer that lead me to ride there.
And the writer was there, what a co-inking dink! 

I'm glad to hear you recall that mag, slick high quality pics on the cover, and generally articles within were better than most others at the time.

Ahh, I'm suffering pangs and pains of nostalgia, knowing that what once was, will never be again...for me.

S'allright, I'm just here to offer my straw as kindling for the fire, so that all that visit will feel warm and welcomed


----------



## Johnny b

If you can remember being TWO, that's one heck of a memory you've got there, RT


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> ......................
> 
> Ahh, I'm suffering pangs and pains of nostalgia, knowing that what once was, will never be again...for me.
> 
> S'allright, I'm just here to offer my straw as kindling for the fire, so that all that visit will feel warm and welcomed


I know what you mean.
I still ride, but it's just an hour here or there.

But I'm still 'doing it' 
And I'll keep doing it till I can't.


----------



## RT

Memory you say?
I forgot about what we were talking about 

never the less, carry on, stoke the fire, etc and so forth and so on


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> Memory you say?
> I forgot about what we were talking about
> 
> .................................


Yep, memories 
Got me into the nostalgia mood.

A group of MC enthusiasts I desperately want to be an active part of back in the day, but scheduling just never worked out.
The IBMC.
The International Brotherhood of Motorcycle Campers.
That was back around the late 80's or early 90's, and on a search, I found they still exist :up:
http://www.ibmc.org/about.asp



> Members decide when and where they want to have a campout, and post the details on our web site; they're also available in our bimonthly newsletter, The Campfire Ring.


All you had to do was bring yourself, on a motorcycle , a sleeping bag and a can of beans (anything actually that you could add to the pot ) for the meal around the campfire.



> When the date arrives, people show up. There may be three campers or sixty-three. We have a saying in our club: "It only takes two people to make a campout."


I mean, how cool is that!!

That's what motorcycling is all about, imo. Good times


----------



## dotty999

RT said:


> Me and Dotty around your place....that would be awesome!
> *But I'll let you take an educated guess at who would do most of the talking*


my ears were sooo burning had to come check this out! moi talking too much! I just can't see that happening 

or is it even possible?


----------



## Johnny b

dotty999 said:


> my ears were sooo burning had to come check this out!..........................


Probably just swimmers ear.

Easy to get in a creek 

Me, I don't swim with the fishies lol!


----------



## dotty999

if it looks like fish, tastes like fish,I aint having any!


----------



## Johnny b

How about fish sticks?
They don't seem to look like fishies and if you put enough tartar sauce on them, taste almost OK.





I like tilapia


----------



## dotty999

I like steak


----------



## Johnny b

dotty999 said:


> I like steak


Mad Cow burgers ?


----------



## dotty999




----------



## twinofangelize56

Izmefish said:


> Making footprints in the sand, time for a stroll down the beach, I started stoking this fire many years ago. Stoking it once more..What an awesome thread the fire pit is, I miss so many from here..


Fishykins!!! You have been missed. So nice to see your footprints in the sand again!

*tosses several logs onto the fire*


----------



## twinofangelize56

*BANG!*

I'll be your firecracker, RT! 

The winds are blowing today. Less leaves to rake is a good thing, I always say. Being in the country means no worries that neighbors will have more.

My wood burning stove is a toasty treat today. Keeps those chilly temps at bay to be sure.

*stokes the firepit*

Hot cocoa and lots of tiny marshmallows for all. That should hit the spot!


----------



## Izme

Twinny!!! LTNS! *Stokes the fire* A tad foggy but I'm sure the sun will show


----------



## RT

twinofangelize56 said:


> *BANG!*
> 
> I'll be your firecracker, RT!


I've thrown firecrackers in the fire before Darlene, but it's best to keep you out of harm's way!

Reminds me of when I was a kid, the family went camping quite a bit.
My brother and I were fire pokers...we'd sit around the campfire and poke at it, sometimes throw stuff in there to see how it burned. Stuff the EPA wouldn't allow now, but that was way back then... we could throw on potato chip bags, leftover scraps from dinner, along with the plastic "silver ware"... stupidly tossing in Coke cans  and if feeling particularly sadistic - little green army men...and yes, firecrackers - much to our parents surprise and dismay! 

*I'm still a little boy in some respects, but I'll just toss some plain ol' logs on the fire, no surprises!*


----------



## Johnny b

RT...you naughty boy 
I'm shocked, just shocked I'm telling you.

Speaking of campfires and throwing things in......I remember good times in scouts, wrapping potatoes in tin foil and rolling them onto the coals.
mmmm!
And cooking hot dogs.

Somehow, stuff just tasted better out in the middle of a woods, cooked over a campfire 

And marshmellows. Remember all the gooey flaming ones?


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> RT...you naughty boy
> I'm shocked, just shocked I'm telling you.


I'll bet you are 

Indeed John, and ya don't have to make S'mores (nothing wrong with that at all) but it always was a challenge to get an even golden brown and delicious marshmallow over a fire... the flaming ones were good if you blew the flame out in time! Or it could get too burnt and gooey and just fall off the stick 

Food does taste better in the woods, even if it doesn't come out perfect it still tastes like that's exactly the way it's supposed to, just what you wanted ... one can be more critical when grilling over a charcoal grill at home.
Got one of those patio type firepits and have cooked over wood, but it's still not the same as being in the wild.

Nothing like being primitive. (_makes monkey sounds_)
Used to make a fire by the stream or river...cast our fishing lines...and if lucky, had some fish that went from stream to pan in just a few minutes...it fueled our bodies, minds and souls.

Perhaps the essence of it all is to be in the forest itself, and you ultimately get more out of it than any effort you've made.
It was worth it, in more ways than one.


----------



## dotty999

I like my home comforts, I somewhat enjoy visiting the forests and the countryside but for me, there's no place like home.. and my snuggly duvet!


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> there's no place like home..


I believe that's what a certain Dorothy said to a certain Scarecrow (within earshot...) in a particular movie...which we all know and love!
That Scarecrow was a cousin of mine, tornado, witch, Wizard encounter, all that..

I'm just out standing in my field, keeping watch...
wondering if I should get a job with some home protection company.
I think ADT would hire a Scarecrow, I saw a review - said "Scarecrow service"

I'll take that as a damn compliment!!


----------



## ekim68

Duvet?


----------



## RT

Mike a duvet is what's used in the UK as a top cover for the bed, a thick quilt like covering.
Sort of the US equivalent to a comforter, instead of top sheet and blanket.


----------



## dotty999

I encase it in one of my several covers, similar to a very large pillow case, currently it's quite rosy


----------



## Izme

*Stokes the fire* I think I'll throw a hook in the water and see if I can hook anything, I hear the Swordfish are biting


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> I'll bet you are
> 
> Indeed John, and ya don't have to make S'mores (nothing wrong with that at all) but it always was a challenge to get an even golden brown and delicious marshmallow over a fire... the flaming ones were good if you blew the flame out in time! Or it could get too burnt and gooey and just fall off the stick
> 
> Food does taste better in the woods, even if it doesn't come out perfect it still tastes like that's exactly the way it's supposed to, just what you wanted ... one can be more critical when grilling over a charcoal grill at home.
> Got one of those patio type firepits and have cooked over wood, but it's still not the same as being in the wild.
> 
> Nothing like being primitive. (_makes monkey sounds_)
> Used to make a fire by the stream or river...cast our fishing lines...and if lucky, had some fish that went from stream to pan in just a few minutes...it fueled our bodies, minds and souls.
> 
> Perhaps the essence of it all is to be in the forest itself, and you ultimately get more out of it than any effort you've made.
> It was worth it, in more ways than one.


Campfire meals bring back fond memories of traveling in Canada.
Did the trek to Alaska on a motorcycle and met many people at the end of the day around a campfire. :up:

Another trip, toured the Canadian Rockies from Banff to Jasper, then to Prince George down to Kamloops, stayed a rainy night in the Revelstoke Campground, and eventually made it to Calgary just in time for the Stampede.

Good times


----------



## twinofangelize56

*tosses several logs onto fire*

I have lots of good memories of going camping. When I was a child; a young adult; to going with my children. I've camped in tents, pop-ups, and travel trailers. These days, we go the hotel/motel route. Definitely not the same!

I love being a tourist! Seeing new sites and getting a glimpse of how others live and see things. Even reading some of your posts here can take me with you on your looking back adventures.

In regards to burning things... I've always enjoyed making the flames dance and listening to the crackles, pops, sizzles... and conversation wasn't even required with like minded people.

*sits back, looks up, to watch the smoke from the fire pit as it swirls on the breeze to reach the limits of the sky itself*


----------



## RT

twinofangelize56 said:


> *sits back, looks up, to watch the smoke from the fire pit as it swirls on the breeze to reach the limits of the sky itself*


What a beautiful thought!
You have an amazing way of expressing your thoughts and feelings into visions that hit a chord...

Regarding burning things, some of my most memorable memories have been around a fire, with good company, and sometimes a word need not be said, but volumes can be said, yet unspoken by comfortable silence.

THAT is when you figure you're in the right place, at the right time, with the right people.

*Logs will be tossed here...just gimme a minnit to drag them over to the pit  *


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire* So so many memories here at the greatest thread ever at TSG

This thread keeps me coming here and of course many of you as well

Twinny, I hope to see you often and RT, you're the best! How long have I known you? A long time me thinks..Still I cherish every word in here and I hope that the Mod's here keep this up because I have a ton of things too say. I missed this place first off..Wait maybe I said that. *hugs* to you Beach~Goers, let's make footprints in the sand..together


----------



## Izme

I know I've came in under different names but most of them were being banned a few because I'm getting older and I can't remember my password, regardless, Stoner can just get over it and where is that cow patty he always drops in here? One of you clean it up? I DUNNO


----------



## dotty999

You're not alone, I rarely remember passwords these days so I guess it's good to know I'm not unique in thinking is it Tuesday or Wednesday!


----------



## RT

Izmefish said:


> Twinny, I hope to see you often and RT, you're the best! How long have I known you? A long time me thinks..


You are most kind, Steven!
I joined in 2000 (computer prob, doncha know) and cautiously dipped my toes in the community, but eventually felt accepted and comfortable here.
So many folks here have been the apex of thoughtful humor, genuine respect and friendliness, it was hard not to hang around.
I feel I sorta glad got in at near the ground floor 

TSG subsequently got rather big, personalities clashed, views differed to the point of emotional distraction...or even intellectual distraction... there has been a great hiatus...and I still miss some who don't come here often, if at all.

Well, I mean to say that in spite of all that, there's still good folks here, and I am pleasantly surprised that some of the oldies, but goodies show up now and then - including you, Mr Fishy!
Perhaps we've never been all that chatty, but I know of you, as you are aware of me.
But the important thing is we have never "clashed."

You've been a well like member here, and it's good to see you "come home" so to speak


----------



## dotty999

I feel as though I've known many of you since God's dog was a pup!


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> ............... Stoner can just get over it ............................


What is it 'Stoner' needs to get over?


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> What is it 'Stoner' needs to get over?


Nuthin', far as I know...


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> Nuthin', far as I know...


Nothing I'm aware of either.


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> I feel as though I've known many of you since God's dog was a pup!


Amen.

I've spent lots of time reading posts without replying.
long before i realized the community.
As a way to get to know folks, and also to learn about computer things.

wouldn't trade my time spent on this site for anything.


----------



## Johnny b

Well said :up:


----------



## RT

Izmefish said:


> stokes the fire* So so many memories here at the greatest thread ever at TSG


Aww, you're just jealous because this wasn't your idea....
ermmm, oh wait a miinit....it was!


----------



## Johnny b

What's amazing is no one remembers ......Firepit 2,000,000,000 isn't a continuation of the original "Firepit".
It was the start of a new thread.
Same theme.
The original was called "The Fire Pit"

Some guest ( ? ) by the name of sdc ( lol! ) started it here:
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/the-fire-pit.152454/



Just a little TSG history 

( wonder what ever happened to sdc? ) 

( fade out with Otis Redding singing By the dock of the bay )


----------



## Izme

*Stokes the fire* Yahhh it is good to come home so to speak and make footprints in the sand again RT

Dottie speak for yourself on the whole God's dog was a pup comment


----------



## RT

Thanks John!
It's always amazed me how folks can keep up with all that's happened on TSG, seemed to have a bead on all that was going on and participate accordingly...
I seem to be focused on just a few threads, so lose out on a lot of stuff.
Heck, I'm even late in coming to this Fire Pit...but the crowd has thinned.

Also am reluctant to participate in social media, even though that's where I learn stuff about my kids more than I do on the phone, or a visit!!  
Times, they have been, and are always changing...

But one thing that hasn't changed at my current residence is the glimpse of wild life that wander into my yard now and then.
I posted this today, so I'll quote myself:
"...this morn had a visit by a doe and her two youngsters.
With the early sun just right, it was picture perfect from the kitchen window, but I didn't want to startle them away by going outside. And the camera refused to focus on anything other than the window, so no pics worth posting."

But you see, I had a half hour of something few get to see, without leaving the house, gentle yet skiddish creatures that walked right up to my window without fear. Wary, of course, pretty close to a well traveled road...but the deer know not to get TOO close... still I felt like I could have gone outside a petted them, they so close...but the moment I opened the door they would have bolted for the cover of the woods!

But it was better to have seen them, knowing they trust my property as a "safe" place to venture.
It's quite amazing, when they slowly wandered away, back into the woods that surround most of my area...they just disappear, and it's almost as if they weren't even there....

but they are.


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> Aww, you're just jealous because this wasn't your idea....
> ermmm, oh wait a miinit....it was!


Yes Yes it was moi, many firepit~moons ago


----------



## Johnny b

Hi ya fish


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> ...................
> However, this morn had a visit by a doe and her two youngsters.
> With the early sun just right, it was picture perfect from the kitchen window, but I didn't want to startle them away by going outside. And the camera refused to focus on anything other than the window, so no pics worth posting.


We've always had deer in my neck of the woods, but now coyotes are on the rise.
Not sure I like that.
Have seen them early in the morning and heard them late at night in my neighborhood, southwestern Ohio, but on the run, so no photos.
And they can run fast!


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> We've always had deer in my neck of the woods, but now coyotes are on the rise.
> Not sure I like that.


Um same here, yeah, me neither.
Not uncommon to hear them at night, and when I do I step out and fire a shot into the ground...they know what that means and shut up immediately and, presumably move on...

I have heard the awful sounds of a pack taking down a calf...
I called my neighbor that morning to let them know...

But anyway, this time of year whenever I hear coyotes, I step outside to hopefully scare them away with a shot from one of my firearms.
They have become a "nuisance predator" and it's open season on them here.
I'm not a hunter, nor killer, but they aren't even supposed to be in this area, but they are.

I've only heard them in packs, never seen a pack...but have only seen a solo one, twice over the years.


----------



## RT

Please note, my comments about coyotes *do not* include any reference to eddie5659, because I respect him and his avatar too much!


----------



## Johnny b

Incorporated setting here. 
Not a lot of permissible discharging of weapons.
Used to be a farm, and at one time I did have a permit to scare pests out of our sweet corn fields, but they were mostly rats with wings (Red-winged Blackbirds).

Maybe that's the imagery keeping me from joining Twitter.....too many pests LOL!


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> Maybe that's the imagery keeping me from joining Twitter.....too many pests LOL!


Yup and agreed!

But Red Winged Black Birds ( _Agelaius phoeniceus_ ) are cool down here, endangered my friend tells me.

But Starlings...flocks of Starlings...massive clouds of them...fascinating to watch, but just full of poop to be dropped, well, as droppings 
With some sort of disease that can transmit to humans...
Not cool.

*gonna stoke the fire...keep the bad birds away...*


----------



## Johnny b

We have a lot of Starlings from time to time, but not an issue with sweet corn damage here.
With out propane cannons and shot guns, the Red-winged Blackbirds would have put my family farm out of business.
During the early hours of dawn, they actually looked like dark clouds approaching.
Endangered as a specie, here they weren't. Very prolific.
Where I could lose $50 to $100 dollars in produce in a morning to groundhogs and deer, unattended, I could lose 2 to 3 thousand dollars of sweet corn in a morning from the R-w Blackbirds.

As more and more farms were developed for housing and business in my area, those darn pests were drawn to smaller and smaller acreages.

There are no longer any nearby sweet corn farms in my immediate area and thus, no more R-w Blackbirds to darken the sky. They're now snacking to the south.

It's a good thing. My neighbors kept calling the police because of all the noise from the cannons


----------



## RT

You used cannons while farming corn?
That is rather awesome!!! 
I wouldn't mind firing one off...
That makes my job as a scarecrow seem rather moot!! 

I love sweet corn, maybe I've had some of yourn, if it was marketed to TN, but I buy local when in season.
but still...
a cannon =


----------



## Johnny b

Propane cannons 






The neighbors didn't think them so 'cool' as they ate breakfast 
(plat people   )

We retailed most of our crop ourselves and sold the excess to several local super markets.


----------



## RT

John, last time I was along side with a cannon, it used real gun powder - nothing was fired - but it did go BOOM!


----------



## Johnny b

The ones I used were tune-able and I could get them to sound just like a 12 gauge, even had a timer


----------



## RT

Wow,


----------



## Johnny b

It's almost 5 am and I'm hearing the brief call of a coyote .



Or was it a werewolf?
It is pretty close to Halloween


----------



## RT

Prolly one of those we're-yotes


----------



## RT

Guys and gals there's this here Fire Pit and today is National Chocolate Day in the US...

So let us raise our glasses (uh, I can't see when mine eyeglasses are raised)
have some hot cocoa instead of coffee, and why not throw in a few marshmallows..
or just have a chocolate bite, and give thanks to whomever declared this to be chocolate day..
(though I thought it was pretty much every day, somewhere on Earth  )

Or go for it ..S'mores 

*And i did stoke the fire...without burning myself...*


----------



## dotty999

Of course you know by now every day is a chocolate day for moi!


----------



## Johnny b

I put a half a teaspoon of Swiss Miss in my coffee.
Does that count?

Little squirt from the maple syrup bottle for added sweetness, too.


Hmm hmm good.
ThinkI'll go make one now


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> I put a half a teaspoon of Swiss Miss in my coffee.
> Does that count?


I believe it does John 
Swiss Miss Dark Chocolate Sensation is my current preferred hot cocoa mix, an I do like some mini marshmallows thrown in.


----------



## Johnny b

Mini marshmallows..........

Have to give that a try in my coffee.

Thanks for the idea


----------



## RT

Well if you put a slash of chocolate in your coffee, why not marshmallow?
Besides, maple syrup is yummy but expensive, i save it for the pancakes/waffles 

Most times I prefer my coffee unadorned, but have been known to "accidentally" spill some Kahlua in the cup


----------



## RT

Hiya folks,
good time to be gathering wood for the Fire...because
the End of Time is Nigh!!!

..oh, wait - I meant the End of Days, as we know them... for those who are under the influence of Daylight Savings time.
Time via our clocks and watches will "fall back" in a few hours, at least here.

Ya know, when I retired I had the choice, along other things, of a watch ("valued" at $550 ) or a $55o Visa gift card to use anywhere I wanted...
I chose poorly.

The watch sits, unworn, in it's case...and doesn't even fit my wrist...too big, too heavy, hard to even read the damn thing.
Multiple dials within dials and all...
The inscription simply says my name.
Nothing about the years served nor the company I worked for.
Some folks are sentimental about that sort of thing, but I wish I'd chosen the more practical parting gift of the $$$.

Now, having said that, I received other more useful benefits I'm thankful for, but the stereotyped "engraved watch upon retirement" ...um, who needs a $550 watch when a $30 Timex will do when you're retired?
I could pawn/sell the damn thing if it didn't have my name on it !

Anyway, i judge the days and nights by the rising and setting of Sol, the nights by Luna, day to night and night to day.
Unfortunately I have no circadian cycle anymore, I eat when i'm hungry, sleep when I'm tired (or try to.)

But all this leads me to wonder, upon the cusp of this Time Change...time is relative, depending on your personal perspective and situation.

BUT I'm not talking about the space and time relationship within the Universe (at this moment) for that is a grander train of thought, but how time applies to you....at this very moment in your life....
could be the same thing, ultimately...

So,
Who will stoke the fire next?


OK, that was a bit of a ramble, and usually don't include links like that (but I did include the words to link) so I'll go look for some logs to add the warm glowing fire...


----------



## Johnny b

I seldom wear a wrist watch.
Do like to have clocks around the house, though.

The fire?
I'll stoke it some more


----------



## Gr3iz

Seems like a friendly place to stop for the night! Greetings all!
Thanks Randy! I figured DST was ending soon, just didn't bother to look it up.
Here's another log for the fire!


----------



## RT

Careful John...betwixt me and thee - let's not make a something we express other a something other than in our own words...

Otherwise folks might think we're just living in the past.


----------



## RT

I think the fire needs a little stoke here,
perhaps a few extra logs, which I will provide 

I was thinking of posting some thing about the fall here in my corner of the US, about how the colors of autumn are usually brief but vibrant, but this year the colors have seemed a bit muted.
All due to weather pattern - but for those who got a vibrant fall, I wish I could have a coffee with you on your porch while taking it all in!

Instead I'm going to copy/paste something I said in another thread, for those of you who like a short story long 
=
So if this a fire pit on the beach... would you get into the surf???
=
(paste) =

Jaws.

Once upon a time...

'Twas one of the flicks that affected me like it did a lot of folks...back in 1975.
Movie theater, front row. 
I don't know if I read the book because I saw the movie, or saw the movie because I'd read the book.
I _think_ it was book first, though, since I recall thinking the movie left out the affair between Brody's wife and Hooper... and that was a good thing.

The bad thing was I suffered irrational fear of the water, even though I'm hundreds of miles from the sea.

At the time a buddy was helping me with getting certified with SCUBA gear, and we went to a spot on the upper Ocoee River locally know as "Blue Hole" because is was big, calm, clear and fairly deep for a mountain river. Very popular swim site.

The Ocoee is geologically cool, in that it has the rocks there so designated as the Ocoee Series.

So we went in February, for a dive... ice rimmed the area...we had wet suits... it was still damn cold!
But upon diving the visibility under water was limited...just murky enough that one could imagine some thing lurking between the large boulders that lined the area...so because of the movie, I imagined such lurking things!
Totally irrational, but couldn't wait to get out of the water... there isn't even good fishing on that part of the Ocoee, no creature thing is there that can harm you.... in February...

But to make a long story short, if it's not too late for that , the popular area known as Blue Hole was discombobulated by the 1996 Olympic venue for a kayak slalom run.
They went in there with heavy equipment and changed/rebuilt the river.
That is to say they changed the river to accommodate a sporting event. Reconstructed the natural environment.
Ruined it, basically, just for a short show of testosterone fueled paddlers.

The Lower Ocoee is famous for it rapids and rafting, and nothing has been changed there. But the Upper now has the "Ocoee Whitewater Center" where Blue Hole used to be, I just think it's sad that a beautiful natural place should be so diminished to what's now barely a rather weak tourist attraction.

THAT thought, that "they" can destroy natural features that took thousands/millions of years to become what is, right now, for the whim of sport, is scarier than Jaws, the Exorcist, or what ever movie may have affected you...

once upon a time....


----------



## Johnny b

There comes a point in life......well.......for us old codgers, anyway....when going to the doctor is the scaryist 

Moving right along....I saw an albino squirrel about a week ago.
Second one in about a decade or so.

Why does this matter?







I forgot ( :embarrassed: )


Happy Thanksgiving to all the beach goers


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> Why does this matter?


Because whatever in one's life matters, and to witness a rare event is but a bounty to one's life.
I held a tiny fragile humming bird in my hands once, and I've seen an albino play the guitar.
many things are fragile, many things are awesome and some are enduring.

huh, I'm about to wax towards sadness, but I prefer to remain positive while wishing the Doctor knows what the what the hell he/she is talking about.

Damm you John, i believe you have scared me, and for goodness sake, I was just talking about a movie, and here you come up with some sort of reality...
That's OK, you still remain my friend...you son of a beach...
And I mean that with the highest level of respect, and if you take offense, then that was not my intention at all.

Are we still


----------



## Johnny b

I'm always cool (  )



But....but......aren't movies real?

I was watching an episode of Star Trek Enterprise on my TV, nodded off and then a special breaking news alert came on.
( Weird. I was playing Star Trek off a DVD, but ....oh well )
The announcer, Bill Nye, ( say what? ) was warning of a Klingon invasion.

So I opened my back door and shouted loudly, everyone clear the creek beach, the Klingons are coming. ( I just knew I built that beach too close to the house  )
In the stampede, my beautiful bamboo got trampled.

Then things got blurry and I realized I was staring into my first cup of coffee of the morning.

I sat in contemplation.

There is a fifth dimension, beyond that which is known to man. It is a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity. It is the middle ground between light and shadow, between science and superstition, and it lies between the pit of man's fears and the summit of his knowledge. This is the dimension of imagination. It is an area which we call The Twilight Zone.


Stupid TV.


----------



## Gr3iz

Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## dotty999

we don't have one but Happy Thanksgiving to those who do celebrate this day


----------



## Gr3iz

Thank you, my dear!


----------



## RT

Going to a place I've never to before, apparently, for Thanksgiving.
I'm reluctant, but the young 'uns used the term "kidnapping" if I fail to comply in a willing manner 

As has been usual over the past few years, the making of the dressing is my job. I don't really mind it at all, usually get compliments.
Sure is a lot of chopping and such, as I don't normally make mass quantities of anything anymore. But I like doing it all.
It's been a sort mix from what I learned from my Grandma, my aunt and my Mother. but mine is better - (sorry my loved ones )

Thanksgiving traditions are indeed particular as to one's region...but the main thing is it's a time to give thanks for what you have, whom you love, and the bounty shared.
If you haven't given thanks before now, it's time you did so.
i think you ought to give thanks every day.



dotty999 said:


> we don't have one but Happy Thanksgiving to those who do celebrate this day


Well my dear, we only have Thanksgiving because some folks sailed away from England, long time ago 
Wish you could have visited the US at this time of year, even though the acknowledgment of the holiday can go from the sublime (more meaningful) to the ridiculous (more a stupid gluttonous party.)

I always participate (even though retired) in my work's tradition of giving food to those less fortunate...if nothing else I'll throw in some money to help make a holiday unique to America a little bit better for those that might have little to celebrate.
And having been on their porch delivering food, and the surprise and delight in their eyes is priceless.
(Even though at first, they're like 'who the hell are you people???'  )

Perhaps an act of random kindness, I never knew who would receive our gift, I trusted the folks that were involved in the many church's to say 'Theses folks are not slackers, they are just down in their luck right now." 
And maybe you've given thanks from an unexpected hand in dire times.
I have.

Anyway,
I wish a Happy Thanksgiving to all, and don't forget to take a nap after the feast...though that should come naturally to ye!


----------



## dotty999

I often cat nap with the cat!


----------



## RT

Hey if you just had a Thanksgiving dinner, Honey would not leave you lap, or stop licking your fingers for a week !


----------



## dotty999

if she were to lick my fingers they'd usually taste of chocolate


----------



## RT

LOL, I don't doubt that!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm actually cooking my first turkey! When I was raising my son, it was just the two of us and I'd typically make Cornish game hens. After moving down here, we'd usually go to one of the old lady's relatives for dinner. Now it is my turn. I suppose it had to happen some time ...


----------



## RT

Nothing wrong with Cornish Hens at all for an intimate crowd of two 
First time turkey - boy, that can stress one out, 'cuz you want it to come out right....well, even the 10+ one will cause stress! 
The Boy and I have a technique that has worked for past two -three years...
but everything comes out slightly different every time.

The technique is - I advise him, and let him borrow my equipment - the main thing being the temp of the bird, not the time it takes.
So far, so good 
I rely on a good accurate temp probe with an alarm when the fowl reaches a set temp... it is the most reliable way!

Enjoy this holiday!


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't do stress, Randy. It it doesn't turn out, I've got burgers I can grill out back ... ;-)

I do have, and intend to use, a remote thermometer.


----------



## RT

Good call Mark!
I once insisted that no one else lift a finger for Thanksgiving and made chicken enchiladas, so as to de-stress everyone (but me)....good stuff, but wasn't a hit because of lack of tradition...
esp for my aunt who can turn out about 20 different things all at once from a kitchen smaller than mine.
And it's all good stuff too, bless her!
(I think she likes the stress  )

i'd be with family right now if i weren't feeling ill...durn snotty nosed kids... 
But there's leftovers, hopefully, and often that the best part of it all


----------



## Gr3iz

The turkey came out fine! And the sausage stuffing was a hit, too! Pigged out! Time for a little nap ... <yawn>


----------



## RT

but...but how were the burgers?




Gr3iz said:


> I do have, and intend to use, a remote thermometer.


i like the ones from ThermoWorks (dot com)
the MK 4 is what you see on every savvy TV cooking show these days, but it's near $$100$$ ...except for now....sale is on, but often the same discount comes around once/twice a year...


----------



## Gr3iz

Never had to resort to the burgers ... ;-)

Dunno what make/model mine is, but it works. I don't watch cooking shows. I'm a simple man and I like simple food. I may look up recipes, but I improvise on them ...


----------



## Johnny b

Had to temporarily close my beach today.
Sad event.
Blame it on lawyers and a sue happy society.
The creek froze over but not thick enough to support the ice skaters.
Had to stop a group of local kids slaloming down it last night.
Convinced them to do a little ice fishing instead so I rented out some of my bamboo fishing polls, handed out a couple hand axes to break through the thin ice and a few earthworms left over from Halloween. ( don't ask! )

About midnight, one of the kids caught the first shark of the season and we cooked shark steaks over a cozy campfire.

Great fun


----------



## Gr3iz

Bummer! Hope all's well that ends well ...


----------



## RT

John, re post#1111:


Johnny b said:


> Had to temporarily close my beach today.


 And so on so forth in post #1111, if that's anywhere remotely true, or even if it's not, that was a good tale, well told


----------



## dotty999

I'll second that notion!


----------



## twinofangelize56

*tosses several logs onto the firepit*

Merry Christmas!!!
❄⛄

Hoping to see one and all in the new year.

*walks away singing, "I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas"......then heard saying, " Guess this white sand will have to do this year"!*


----------



## RT

Glad you tossed some logs on, it's chilly here...
well, what does one expect from Winter but a chill or a thrill? 
*adds a few more logs*

And wishing a Happy Holiday to all...

this is all I got...


----------



## Johnny b

It did snow here today, but it all melted as the Sun came out.

I'm afraid Johnny b's Creek Beach is still temporarily closed 
The ice just isn't thick enough yet for the ice houses. One poor fisherman fell through the ice up to his ankles.

Was he ever surprised


----------



## RT

Those fishermen should know better than to skate on thin ice when there's this here Firepit so close to the ice!


----------



## dotty999

If I were to skate on thin ice I could split my kipper!

A Brit saying doncha know?


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm afraid to ask ... ;-)

Merry Christmas all! Keep the Yule log burning ...


----------



## dotty999

I'm glad it's over, all that shopping and wrapping and eating too much! back to normal thankfully!


----------



## Gr3iz

Define "normal" ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Wait a minnut, that's a loaded comment, because we're all different, so none of us are "normal."
Or you could have a look at what the Urban Dictionary says 

I brought some old tires and chunks of asbestos to throw on the fire


----------



## Johnny b

I've been wondering why some of the campfires at Beach Creek were smelling a bit odd lately


----------



## Gr3iz

Couldn't be those fish skeletons piled up in the sand, could it? Or the presents the kitties left in the sand? ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

Couldn't be kitties, the sharks would have gotten them long ago.


----------



## Gr3iz

I won't go there. Dotty likes to check in once in a while ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

exactamundo!


----------



## Gr3iz

Right on cue! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Would I ever let you down?


----------



## Gr3iz

I sincerely doubt it!


----------



## dotty999

I'm kinda sad to see Christmas day is almost over, once a year just isn't enough.Unfortunately we didn't get any snow which I was so hoping for!


----------



## RT

I forgot what day it was, today,
but my email inbox is still flooded with awesome deals on stuff I should buy....
but don't really want the things that are on sale


----------



## dotty999

I don't fall for that sale spiel, it's usually the crap they couldn't sell and are now try to get rid of


----------



## Gr3iz

'Zackly!


----------



## RT

Good evening, G'day, good morning or good Night folks!

This was just a thing I happened to notice while cruising on TSG around Christmas time...
Make of it what you will, it's just the stats shown...
I circled the thing in this screen shot:










And now I'll go watch some safe comforting movie.... 
But not before throwing a few more logs on the fire.


----------



## dotty999

I'd prefer 999!


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> I'd prefer 999!


Um, me too me deary, ...but that's how it was at that particular time, perhaps I posted the circled bit upside down


----------



## Gr3iz

Or you were standing on your head? Do you see a pile of straw where it may have leaked out?


----------



## RT

Well Sir, I am in fact having an issue with capacity of my vacuum cleaner in that respect, as to stray straws leaking about, seem to be all over the place.
You balding humans might refer to them as hair....heard/seen that happen to some...
some wear it well...scarecrows, not so much.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's one way to lose weight!


----------



## RT

true, but a few milligrams of lost weight a day doesn't show up on the scale! 
It is alarming when it come out by the handful! 
Not sure I've ever seen a bald scarecrow, or one that's in transition to pattern baldness.
Thank goodness for the hat!


----------



## Gr3iz

Beware chemo!


----------



## Johnny b

Fortunately I won't be going that route
Doing the gamma surgery, I was told I'd lose some hair.

Jokes on them....it's already gone 

Not enough to even do a comb over


----------



## Gr3iz

I was pleasantly surprised when I lost a lot, but I have a LOT! Most of it stayed put ... A dear friend was not so lucky. Hers turned black and all fell out! It is coming back in slowly, and is soft as a kitten!


----------



## Johnny b

Fortunately my issue isn't cancer.
A benign stage 1 meningioma that couldn't be completely removed by surgery and has started to regrow.

I've been told not to worry.

Maybe a small chance of a personality change 
Not sure if that's good or bad LOL!

So look out 

I go in for a fitting today for a 'mask' and the start of many MRIs.


----------



## Johnny b

Gotta go, catch you guys later


----------



## Gr3iz

Best of luck!

I had a 'mask' done for me for radiation. Not a pleasant process!


----------



## Johnny b

Gr3iz said:


> Best of luck!
> 
> I had a 'mask' done for me for radiation. Not a pleasant process!


Thanks.

The process for me was not unpleasant.
Time goes on and the testing seems to become less and less intrusive.
Even the ear plugs they use for the MRI are much more efficient now.
But I still get a reaction from the contrast injection if it's done too quickly.
Dry heaves. But it passes quickly.


----------



## Johnny b

Finished with that. All seems to have gone well. More MRI in a month or so.

But this post is really about the coyotes howling at Creek Beach last night.
What a ruckus!

With the creek frozen over, the land sharks and and a pair of Great White Atlantic Alligators trapped under the ice , beachcombers were just starting to safely reappear on the frozen tundra of my creek.
My theme, 'Party Hardy on a Beach under a Midnight Arctic Moon' was just starting to click.......and then the little wolves came out.....sigh!

And keeping that brown bear out of the refreshment stand is growing old


----------



## Gr3iz

Wild times with wild life! ;-)


----------



## RT

Having read the comments by John and Mark above, the complaint I was going to gripe about seems quite trite and meaningless...
I'm just glad youse guys are still around and have such an enduring wit about you! 

Having been on the "primary care taker" side of things, I certainly realize the importance of good attitude, hard as it may at times.
Don't mean to belittle that by such a terse statement, I have been the target of both love and complete "momentary" hatred from my care giving... the wife once threw a bed pan at me...and it wasn't empty...  
later she no recollection of it... 'twas allright...
you always hurt the one you love...

To face potential or imminent tragedy with humor is what I would call a "survivor instinct" and I admire those that endure by using the spark within them...

So with all due respect my friends, 
I'll toss a great deal of logs on this friendly fire, hopefully enough to make this a sunny beach, even before this day dawns.


----------



## Johnny b

In the game of life, humor is definitely a survival attitude.
To be able to 'grin and bear it' definitely a survival trait.

But it doesn't hurt to complain once in a while.
And better yet when somebody's listening 

'Been there, done that.'
To better times RT


----------



## Gr3iz

I've heard it said, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. To that I'll add, "and thickens your skin".
Here's another log for the fire ...


----------



## RT

Well, cheers mates!
I'll be having a round of whatever, but the beverage of your choice is on me! 

Besides, we might need something non-flammable to tame the fire if some embers get out of hand


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> In the game of life, humor is definitely a survival attitude.


RT is just pawn in game of life...


----------



## dotty999

more like a prawn!


----------



## Gr3iz

Another country heard from ... ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

You noticed the funny accent, too?


----------



## Gr3iz

Indeed! Stuck out like a red rose in a field of daffodils ...


----------



## dotty999

that's exactly what I am, a rose between 2 thorns


----------



## Johnny b




----------



## Gr3iz

Ouch! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

was that a thorn in your side?


----------



## Gr3iz

I sat on it! ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

A pain in the..... !


----------



## dotty999

posterior methinks!


----------



## Gr3iz

Thou thinkest correctly! A PITA! ;-)


----------



## RT

As Holmes might remark to some of this banter...Alimentary. my dear chaps, alimentary, whot? 
As the rose goes, Lancashire lassies are known for their rosy cheeks and generally sunny disposition...

(I mean the cheeks commonly visible in prim and proper company. doncha know  )


----------



## dotty999

Being a lancashire lass I can agree with the sunny disposition but not the rosy cheeks whether above or below!


----------



## RT

Oh, I'm sure at some point I've made you blush, probably over embarrassment over something I said or did


----------



## Gr3iz

Or, perhaps after a pint or two? ;-)


----------



## RT

Well Guinness comes to my recall in that pub...but perhaps 'twas I that had the rosy cheeks 

Now Dotty might call me "cheeky" having said that


----------



## dotty999

Funnily enough I recently purchased some Guinness, purely for medicine purposes doncha know


----------



## Gr3iz

Did it help?


----------



## dotty999

It's helping me right now, bliss!


----------



## Gr3iz

whatever floats your boat, my dear! ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

The snow melted yesterday and a small warming trend has thawed out southwestern Ohio. 

Surf's up at Creek Beach


----------



## Gr3iz

Woo-hoo! Can spring be far away? Well, I guess that depends on how much faith you place in Punxsutawney Phil ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> depends on how much faith you place in Punxsutawney Phil ... ;-)


Not much faith here Mark, but to be fair to the little critter, it's 50/50 kinda deal


----------



## Johnny b

hmmmm....

Last night's snow is melting. I guess that's a good sign.


----------



## RT

There's nothing wrong with stoking the fire mid morning, or whatever time of day/night you folks are experiencing,

If it's too warm for ye, have a cooling beverage.
If it's too chilly for ye, a warm beverage should help.

I just dropped by to chill out for a bit...
I was about to go ballistic in the Pet Peeves thread, over some things it seems I can't control...
...thought it best to have a moment here, relax by the virtual fire pit,
see what happens.

Been a rather mild winter here, but pretty wet lately, causing big trouble in parts of the country.
Some of it devastating.
I can only hope for the best outcome for the folks affected.

Winter temps are expected to return here after the weekend, lows in the teens and likely a severe wind chill factor as well.

So this pit feels cozy to me now, so I will certainly add some fuel to the fire, soon as I get up off my lazy butt stockpile some logs


----------



## Gr3iz

It has been an extremely soggy winter here, too! Looks like we're in for a cool down the first part of the week, warming towards the weekend ...
My backyard looks like marshlands ...


----------



## RT

This is a dupe of I posted posted in the Science and Space thread, so when the coals become low in your Fire pit, and perhaps you can see the stars...
or is it a star? 

This is sad news...

for me and many others that like to watch the sky.
Heavens Above website gives very accurate info for the sky in your location.
One of things I've become fond of is seeing the Iridium Flares in my sky.
It's just a satellite flashing the last glint of the sun as it reflects from it's solar panels towards your eye, should you be looking up at the right place at the right time.

The Heavens Above website has kept an astoundingly accurate database of when you can see it at any time or place.
It was a kind of of hobby of mine to step outside and catch that few seconds of flare...but now it's rare, and will be gone soon, as the satellites are being decommissioned.

It's one thing to look up and bask in the wonders of the night sky, and another if you see objects the we humans have put into orbit, so they look down upon us.
Man made objects can be predictable, the rest of the universe is not, it still holds surprises.

OK, I'll pull some kindling up here for the next person to drag in some logs...


----------



## Izme

Stokes the fire..So indelible are the words typed here.. an everlasting ember in the relative time we have. Sometimes in our life, Where .. we put our footprints in the sand..Under the stars within our minds..
are indeed.. lasting memories for so many that share this thread, this place, which so many hold dear..><">


----------



## Johnny b

Hi fish 

Anytime you get out east, Creek Beach welcomes you to enjoy the festivities.
Surfing is a true joy sunrise to sunset and the nightly festivities include tall tales around the 'warming barrels'.
( sorry about that. zoning complaints. open fire issues.)
But we get along.
Mikey has set up a large movie screen and plays a beach scene with a bonfire until the zoning variance goes through, and I expect it will before fall, just in time for our colorful fall foliage. Well at least before the first snow fall.

A positive. I have the land shark problem under control at the moment.

And I built a new concession stand to keep out the little wolves, so we can snack in peace


----------



## Izme

Hi there! Never heard of Creek beach, will have to google it. *stokes the fire* Been nice here on the West coast!


----------



## dotty999

The weather here in the UK is atrocious today! Heavy winds and rain!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good day to stay inside with a good book!


----------



## Izme

*Stokes the fire* A bit wet today here in Seattle, the wind is blowing fairly hard. Supposed to have a few good days coming up.


----------



## Johnny b

Earlier in the day it was sunny at Creek Beach but winds were gusting enough to blow my ball cap off as I mowed the grassed pick-nick and parking areas.

Mikey's movie screen blew away. Found it a quarter mile up Creek Beach, but a land shark got to it first 
At least the piranha haven't come out of hibernation yet.

Tough break. Mikey said it was the best buck and a half he ever spent.

And now it's getting overcast.

What a buzz kill.


----------



## Izme

*Stokes the fire* Cleared out here but it's pretty nippy here at night still..Time to go for a walk in the sand and leave some footprints. No doubt JB, me likes nice weather ><">


----------



## Izme

RT-->"So this pit feels cozy to me now, so I will certainly add some fuel to the fire, soon as I get up off my lazy butt stockpile some logs ."

Always has been for me and that was my idea in the first place When I started the firepit.. I'll stockpile some logs as well 

~~><">


----------



## Gr3iz

And I'll throw a couple on the fire ... Thanks!


----------



## ekim68

I think the Firepit needs an update considering the burning of things...  Maybe one of those new Electronic Fireplaces...


----------



## Gr3iz

Have you ever sat around a campfire? Can you picture that as a non-fire? Something would be missing, for sure!


----------



## ekim68

Oh yes, I've sat around many campfires and I agree it's the best, but 'more people and more people'... As an aside a little story about one of our jams around a campfire... Oh, Doorbell, I'll get back...


----------



## Johnny b

It's more than just a fire.
It's the imagery of placing one's self into the past.
Into a primitiveness before industrialization,
Depending upon your natural abilities in keeping away the darkness and all that it hides, at bay. The surrender of the unknown.

Or just an excuse to party, 

Plans are ongoing to bring in another 200,0000 tons of sand and gravel and extend Creek Beach northward just as soon as our lawsuit concerning eminent domain is settled and the zoning permits go through.
If Pfizer can do it, so can I 

I was able to steer the environmental impact study to a favorable position, so things are looking up. 
Just so long as the little wolves don't go. ( darn it )

Well, it's the wee morning hours here in Ohio and I see the Casey family still has a burning barrel lit next to their Winnebago. Guess I'll have to go down and remind them to clean up the cans and bottles from their latest party before they leave. 

You all welcome at Creek Beach. 

Just remember, no firearms or knives with longer than 4 inch blades.
Parking is free


----------



## Izme

*strokes the fire* Hi Mike! LTNS! Electronic fireplace on the beach? Whaaaaa? That's just plane crazyyy  Can't roast a mallow or a hot dog on one of those!


----------



## Izme

And there's no way I'll ever accept the name The Electronic Firepit 2,000,000,000 
Although kinda catchy if you wanna sell Stupid electric fireplaces


----------



## ekim68

*sigh* I suppose you're right and besides I probably couldn't find a place to plug it in on the Beach..


----------



## Izme

You think? Don't judge me


ekim68 said:


> *sigh* I suppose you're right and besides I probably couldn't find a place to plug it in on the Beach..


Need one hell of a long extension cord not to mention the electricity bill


----------



## Johnny b

What a bunch of 'silly girls' (  )

On those rainy nights with a lot of lightning, we at Creek Beach pick out a tree on the beach we don't need any more, wrap a heavy gauge wire around the tree to act as a lightning rod. If the rain is light, it's a potential burning log. ( yeah, sure. upright. it's not a perfect world )
If it rains too hard. at least it's one heck of an advertising gimmick.

( And the zoning board hasn't caught on  )

We don't approve of cooking campfires at Creek Beach. It's bad for sales at the refreshment stand 
Zoning doesn't like them either.
So legally, it's either the warming barrels or a small Coleman type propane stove.

But have fun and enjoy.

The buffalo may not be on the endangered list, but they aren't there to be eaten.


----------



## Izme

*Stoke the fire of old and anew~~Find all things beautiful..A lesson of my own through the sands of time..because that what lover's of life do~~><">


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> On those rainy nights with a lot of lightning, we at Creek Beach pick out a tree on the beach we don't need any more, wrap a heavy gauge wire around the tree to act as a lightning rod. If the rain is light, it's a potential burning log. ( yeah, sure. upright. it's not a perfect world )
> If it rains too hard. at least it's one heck of an advertising gimmick.


 Shades of ol' Ben Franklin! (Or Dr Frankenstein!)  and kinda  John! Though don't know what your advertising...

As for not needing a tree, the only one I've not needed was the one that fell on my house, crushing the carport and damaging the roof.
If fact I was but two-three feet away from the point of home impact at the time, probably on TSG, when it fell.
There was a rather distinct _THUD _and _shudder_ that did catch my attention at the time.
It had been raining nearly 15 inches within 24 hours, roots just gave way.
A very large tree, a Live Oak we call it (now a Dead Oak), took me and three grand kids to encircle it's girth.... likely weighed in at a ton+ or so, was a dangerous removal, and costly repair.

Now if there were any of that dead tree left, I've have tossed on this here fire pit...'twould have burned long enough and left a fragrance that would make you swear there was fish, fowl, or pork cooking up to be savored in the smoky goodness.

I take some solace in Fishy's last post for today has been not my best, or so I thought.
I was rescued from gloomy contemplation by the mere act of dog sitting.
'Twas not a chore, but a joy, this dog named Tula, is as laid back as me, very well behaved, and we discussed many things in great depth, having said little. Just a look in the eye, a scratch and a belly rub...well...
If she weren't my son's dog she'd be mine.
I do think of her as another grand-kid!


----------



## Johnny b

It's been my experience burning trees bring curious crowds.
And if you time it right, from 10 to 12 PM, they often come hungry, so it's been a boom for the refreshment stand. 

So we sell them, at cost, Mt Dew, to keep them awake and make it up on hot dogs, burgers and fries.

The little wolves have been conspicuously absent lately.
Looks like mom and dad coyote are tending their newly born pups.
Saw several pups peeking out from under an old shed. 
Apparently pretty hard on the groundhogs and squirrels as their numbers are down this spring.
But let's face reality, if the coyotes don't get then, the land sharks will.  

BTW, we only destroy the live trees. The old dead ones have no sap so the pop and fire works from the lightning strike simply isn't as inspiring 

Well, have to go out and check on a crocodile sighting.
IMO, probably just one of the 'gators.

Always something going on at Creek Beach


----------



## Izme

Life can be blurry, yet we scurry..to that reason.
The unseen, The thing that protects us in our dreams..The moment passed me by and I don't know why..Can't turn away..I'm tossed along the way..Lost and here today. Never belong to anyone per se...never lose..the scars along the way..but live! For the new day..Stephen><">2019


----------



## Izme

*Stokes the fire* We are all the fire*


----------



## Johnny b

The abyss of time awaits
but only for so long.
To have peered over the edge
and survived makes you wiser.



Add a little inspiration to your life and the lives of your family.............
For $59.95, you too can subscribe to a season pass at Creek Beach with reserved parking and a key to the clubhouse 


( sorry, zoning now requires permits for open fires. That's the best I could negotiate at this time )


----------



## Izme

JB wrote "he abyss of time awaits
but only for so long.
To have peered over the edge
and survived makes you wiser."

..And good with balance on the precipice
*stokes the fire* ><">


----------



## Johnny b

A wise man does not dance with death.
Better to dance with exuberance, the tune of life.



And Creek Beach has it all 
So party like it's Friday night all week long with our new anniversary specials, coming soon. ( well, at least as soon as Mikey gets bail. Something to do with importing exotic animals. I have no idea what that's all about. ) 

(and now, a message from the management: )
The petting zoo is however, temporarily closed until Geraldine the python is found. ( what was Mikey thinking,  sigh! )
Please keep small pets on a leash until this is resolved.


----------



## Izme

What is the true design of my life? Staring out into the starry.. sky? In my mind's eye..I see the world outside my window..Hoping that humankind will stop abusing each other..After all there's only the human race at stake?.. And here we are still fighting for what's right...perhaps I'm just a dreamer
~~><">2019


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire* footprints into the eternal sands


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> ....................................................................... And here we are still fighting for what's right.
> ~~><">2019


The problem seems to be, in a society that's lost it's moral center, no one agrees with what is right.

Apparently, the wants and needs of the "I" is the new morality.
"I hate you because I need what you have"
"I hate you because I want what you have"
or that all time favorite:
"What's yours is mine and what's mine is me own"

So don't be an "I", go to Creek Beach and pound sand 

And the beat goes on.


----------



## Izme

I agree JB, that moral center has been losing it's value to some. "stokes the fire*

I believe that the ocean can cure my bad mood
I believe in the waves wiping away my worries
I believe in Seashells bringing me good luck
And I believe that my toes in the sand, ground my soul

~~~~><">


----------



## dotty999

Whatever you believe in will work for you unless you lose faith, then it's a downward spiral


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> .................
> 
> I believe that the ocean can cure my bad mood
> I believe in the waves wiping away my worries
> I believe in Seashells bringing me good luck
> And I believe that my toes in the sand, ground my soul
> 
> ~~~~><">


Good for you, fish.

But there are no oceans in Ohio LOL!

But at Creek Beach, a person can dream their life away for a simple yearly pledge that grants parking rights and free admission to our refreshment stand.

About the snake petting zoo......Mikey was bitten several times and got a bad reaction from the antivenom we stocked. 
I guess it might not have been wise to buy the $5 and $8 kits online. Well....the health department shut it down till we get antivenom that's approved and a medical technician to administer it.
It's been almost a month and Mikey finally said his first words the other day, but his eyes still don't track.
One of the little wolves came up to him and started licking his face. And he said, " Nice doggie"

We laughed and laughed.
Good times and we only had to bandage the right side of his face 

Never a dull moment at Creek Beach, Ohio


----------



## Izme

Gently I go into the goodnight. Sleep the good dream. Enjoy your life or so it seems. All those colors and good times, Bittersweet, these days of now..and how..Live every moment..The little drops of life~~><">2019


----------



## Johnny b

Sounds rather ominous, fish.

Are you OK?


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Sounds rather ominous, fish.
> 
> Are you OK?


Hi Johnny b! *Stokes the fire*
Not at all! Being a tad introspective and I love to write..been thinking about the firepit and trying to write a new song is all. Life is good and my days are busy. I'm wondering how all of you are indeed. How are you?~~~><">


----------



## ekim68

I'm good...  Still curious about many things... Words.... Now there's the thing... I never had a way with them... The Music, I understand, but Words...
How's the weather up there Fish?


----------



## Izme

My mind's eye quietly closes in..Softly I embrace the darkness of another day passed. My heart watches the shadows of days passed, my mind races to the memories, from the first to whatever may be my last..the present and the past. The flame of this place. My footprints in the sand..Til the day I die..and....
~~~><">2019


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> I'm good...  Still curious about many things... Words.... Now there's the thing... I never had a way with them... The Music, I understand, but Words...
> How's the weather up there Fish?


It's Seattle Bro, need you ask? lol Actually it's been nice but the ol rain dance is comin..You're good with words Ekim! and I like your style!


----------



## Izme

tryin to master this piano thing. My own lil new Zen garden so to speak ~~><"> *stokes the fire


----------



## Izme

Introspective in Seattle ~><">


----------



## Izme

RT! Love your posts! Hi Dot!


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> Hi Johnny b! *Stokes the fire*
> Not at all! Being a tad introspective and I love to write..been thinking about the firepit and trying to write a new song is all. Life is good and my days are busy. I'm wondering how all of you are indeed. How are you?~~~><">


My motorcycle need a new back tire and I've been too busy with yard work.
( too many acres of greenery and a creek lol )
Other than that.......peachy keen


----------



## dotty999

Izmefish said:


> RT! Love your posts! Hi Dot!


Too early for you right now but Hi!


----------



## Johnny b

All I can say right now is 
that it's a beautiful day here at Creek Beach, Ohio.
So you all come out.

Enjoy the water sports or simply sit back in your lawn chair and enjoy the exotic Ohio wild life.

Mikey's fully recovered and is currently scheduled for a caged exhibition wrestling bout with 
Attila the dancing grizzly.
First show of the season begins today at 2PM Eastern.
So bring your cameras, partake in refreshments at our newly rebuilt refreshment stand and enjoy the spectacle 

( professional medical care on site!! )


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> My motorcycle need a new back tire and I've been too busy with yard work.
> ( too many acres of greenery and a creek lol )
> Other than that.......peachy keen


Sounds like a Country song JB!  Never try to wrestle a Griz, they'l slap the heck outta ya!


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> Too early for you right now but Hi!


and what is a a gr8 time pray tell? 

*stokes the fire* ~~><">


----------



## Gr3iz

On the Blues Trail ... Just wish it was for pleasure. Got work to do along Highway 61 in Mississippi. Refreshing PCs in several small towns in (mostly) northwestern MS.

Other than that, doing OK ...


----------



## RT

Izmefish said:


> RT! Love your posts! Hi Dot!


Now Stephen, if you truly like my posts, push the damn "like" button....somehow it affects the TSG statistics.
And a moderator once told me statistics actually do mean something...
I think he was talking about something else though 



Gr3iz said:


> along Highway 61


Mark, I saw Johnny Winter do that classic tune twice, live and in person, in my lifetime. 

As for my personal firepit, had my gear shut down for a few days due to magnificence but dangerous storms.
Power was lost for 2-3 hours at time over the nights and was left to live that time but by a flashlight and a flickering candle.

And became lost in my own thoughts, that goddam internal dialogue every one has (or I hope I'm not alone in that confession :barefoot
which can lead to questions that have no answers...


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> Sounds like a Country song JB!  Never try to wrestle a Griz, they'l slap the heck outta ya!


True about the bear, but showbiz is half the fun out here in Creek Beach land 

I did give Mikey a top of the line pair of $11.95 Walmart Chinese running shoes 
for emergencies and I think they paid off.

I never saw a person run that fast with the hot breath of a bear on their backside.
Thankfully the wounds were superficial, so I gave Mikey the rest of the afternoon off.

I'd like to say the show must go on, but Mikey seems miffed about something.
Go figure 

Looks like another beautiful day, today, at Creek Beach.
You all come out.
We'll think of something to entertain you


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> Now Stephen, if you truly like my posts, push the damn "like" button....somehow it affects the TSG statistics.
> And a moderator once told me statistics actually do mean something...
> I think he was talking about something else though
> 
> ....................


I 'liked' your post 

Do I get a prize? ( LOL! )


----------



## RT

Meh,
if you or i did get a prize it was rather short lived, kinda like a meteor skipping through the sky 
(if you're not looking at the right place at the right time you're gonna miss it)


----------



## Johnny b

I was kinda hoping for a red Corvette


----------



## RT

Well if a old VW bug gets you from point A to B, you still arrive in a "certain" style


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> Well if a old VW bug gets you from point A to B, you still arrive in a "certain" style


Only with a bigger motor, imo.

I used a Corvair engine in a 1962 VW bug.
Looked pretty savage with the motor hanging out the back.

A classmate in college used a Kennedy conversion kit and put a Buick V6 in his bug.
Brutal.
But it broke the transaxle one too many times


----------



## Gr3iz

I had a pair of Corvairs in college, one kinda ran, the other was for parts. I don't think I ever even registered them. The one that sorta ran only had a one gallon fuel tank, an empty Prestone bottle. There was a problem in the fuel line, so I just ran a plastic hose from the jug to the fuel filter. I just left them behind for someone else to deal with when I graduated ... 
Different times ... Things were so simple back then. <sigh>


----------



## Izme

I will never stop saying..that as I grew older. One of the most important things in my life and heart is that I let go of all that is negative and search for all that is beautiful~~~><">2019


----------



## Johnny b

Well, then.

Creek Beach is the place for you 

It's where beautiful people enjoy doing beautiful things in a beautiful environment.




( sorry about the laughter )


----------



## Skivvywaver

Stops by. Whizzes on fire. Steals a beer and stirs up fire. Whizzes on it again. Walks to cow pasture. Land mines everywhere.


----------



## dotty999

Izmefish said:


> I will never stop saying..that as I grew older. One of the most important things in my life and heart is that I let go of all that is negative and search for all that is beautiful~~~><">2019


I too had to let go of the negatives, moving forward is the best medicine and only looking back at the positives which enhance our lives with the wisdom and the trials and errors we learned from.


----------



## RT

I think this fire needs a little stoking, so I'm dragging a few logs over (and the extra environmentally safe garbage i was going to burn anyway)....
and bring a confession...perhaps not uncommon, and a syndrome we all may suffer from time to time.... 

That is to say diarrhea of the keyboard, a tendency to be overly verbose when but a few well chosen words will suffice.
Some of you have the talent to express volumes in but a few well chosen words, and the way it is expressed reflects your personality and intelligence.

So you see, I speak too much about "I" and "me" when I should be marveling at "you."
your thoughts, be it profound or way out random can be expressed here....yes, all of you!
yes, rules without rules nor judgement.
Well, there does have to be some limits, else we'd plant ourselves in any disposable character within the "Walking Dead" show...

Soo.. that keyboard thing I was suffering from?
I quickly ran out of juice and likely made a fool of myself on the boards while typing too much.
Ended up here,

stoking a fire and hoping "you" will keep it burning, hoping not to be embarrassed, in spite of your way of thinking, but acknowledged as a person that occasionally has diarrhea of the keyboard, and that thought did not come out in the way it was intended 

Keep this pit warm and cozy,
because we're all bozos on this bus


----------



## Johnny b

hmmmm.......need more cowbell?


----------



## RT

Only if you say so John, but I really don't know what you mean, my friend.

"cowbell" ?
I somehow feel i should know that term, reference, or code.
Please don't make me Google it


----------



## Johnny b




----------



## RT

Thank you for Googling that for me, John. 

The very mention of Blue Oyster Cult in that video clip makes me crave seafood, and still wish I was playing in the band back in 80's

yeah every one says that, but we were actually popular, know as The Untouchables... and requested to play for few years and made some money from the gigs
...

Now don't make me stay up all night watching myself on TV.


----------



## Johnny b

Were you one of the 'original rude boys'? (  )

https://ocweekly.com/how-the-untouchables-became-socal-skas-original-rude-boys-8715490/

:up:


----------



## RT

Can't say for sure... atm...
gimme a bit more time...

was having a fine nap until ~11:30 am, and then the "cowbell" skit returned to this century and made me think what a friend I have in Johnny "Used To B. Goode" so i woke up just long enough to tell you I finally "get it"
brain cells can be funny and unreliable things.

So please remind me from time to time you are indeed a friend o' mine


----------



## Johnny b

You are a good friend to have 
And a good friend of TSG.










(But we still need more cowbells  )


----------



## Gr3iz

It's amazing how many songs contained cowbells in rock history! ;-)


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> You are a good friend to have
> And a good friend of TSG.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> (But we still need more cowbells  )


well that's a real nice thing to say John....thanks, my friend.

I have no doubt more cowbells can be corralled if needed, but only by folks who know when and how to use them properly, esp when properly tuned.

our drummer had a really good one and knew when to use and when to shut up. (no kidding )

But no one will believe me til I get a track or two up on YourTube or sommat. Been some format compatibility issues...
prolly no big deal, we were just a good time party band, too loud for some.
But we were often sold out.

But there were nights I walked away (late 70s to early 80s ) with $1400+ in my pocket just for playing my guitars and cravin' late night fast food after a gig, a good lookin' gal on each arm (who somehow knew about the dough...hmmph)
Good times though.


----------



## ekim68

$1400? Wow.... The most I ever made on a gig was $26.00... Wrong Manager I suppose...


----------



## RT

Don't feel bad my friend...
Once walked away with only $4.00, and no pretty gals at all...
Our success was varied, but generally good.
Still had to work our regular jobs too.

But main thing is we did it!
Folks happily paid to see us there for a few years, but we never had aspirations of fame or fortune.
Basically an uncut diamond, if I may say so, but just the right folks at the right time.

Wouldn't trade those times for anything. we weren't rock stars, we just played our music to lots of folks that wanted to hear us.
and it just happen to work out well for all involved.
Frankly we were a bit taken aback at our popularity.
But that made us love the crowds 

Then we all had kids, marriage and all that party pooper stuff


----------



## twinofangelize56

It has been awhile since my last visit to the firepit. *tosses several logs into the fire*
Good thing others have kept the place up.

These last several months have been interesting and busy. My son was married right here on our acreage at home. Not a feat for the weary or weak for sure. Mother nature showed her unruly side 30 minutes prior to the nuptials...just gale force winds and driving rain! All hands on deck saved the wedding/reception tents. Thank goodness, many wore boots based on weather forecasts (including the bridal/groom parties) (and me!). Once this passed the sun and warmth returned and stayed the rest of the day and through the weekend event!

As I look back, one wonders why I had a heart attack sometime in the months to follow. Recovery gives pause to think about cause. I am working on being calm. I am noticing many more of the joys this life brings (grandchildren, sunrises/sunsets, friends, love, etc.) and practicing good health habits. It is a work in progress, but well worth the commitment.♥

*tosses several more logs into fire*

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good to hear all worked out well for you!

Happy Winter Solstice!!


----------



## RT

twinofangelize56 said:


> My son was married right here on our acreage at home. Not a feat for the weary or weak for sure. Mother nature showed her unruly side 30 minutes prior to the nuptials...


Ya know, that seeming disaster in the making, that ended up well, will make the memories of the event all the more special and long lasting for everyone.
(plus all those pics of those in boots will set a new trend in wedding attire  )

I'm sorry to hear of your health issues Darlene, hope are fully recovered!
Sometimes it's hard to know what to do for one's health...there are so many studies that say "Do This!" one week and the next week says "Don't Do That, Do This!"

Well I say just use common sense, something I have never been accused of, but hope to aspire to one day...


----------



## ekim68

Hi Twin.... Good to see you here again and sorry to hear about the heart attack. I hope you're doing well... My Grandson is of marrying age now and it's been quite the time travel journey.. He's coming down from Portland to spend Christmas with us so We'll add another memory to the continuing saga... 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you..


----------



## RT

Howdy folks!
You prolly won't even notice it, but I'm dragging up a few more logs to place on the smouldering embers, and it is a labor of love, for my back is aching enough to consider prescription medication!

This sure does seem the place to be to vent a bit, or misspell a lot or omit words that changes the meaning of your post...

I have not noticed that at all in y'all's previous posts, as most of you can edit in timely fashion, or make no mistakes, a skill I some times lack, most of the time 

So get me an electric shopping cart or a Polaris or a Tommy Lift type thing for these heavy logs that I hope will burn for quite a while.
( And i thank you all in advance 

I just want to put this out to you all...
You know how old timers can tell you when it's going to rain or the weather will change because of the ache in their joints?
My Grandma was better than any meteorologist on the TV !

I'm finding I'm the opposite of predicting foul weather, but my pain comes with predicting fair weather...
I love a rainy day, but as the weather changes toward clear skies, my old achy joints and muscles lemme know the air pressure is changing.
I ache much worse upon clearing weather rather than the approach of bad weather.

I presume it's a sudden change in air pressure, but the older folks could predict on coming clouds and rain or storms, and I hurt because the weather gets better?

Well, life's not fair, that's for sure, and wish I could use aches and pains as warning like my Grandma ...

But on the other hand, the aches and pains signal fair weather for those that heed my predictions.
The more I say "bleep" and "Ouch!" as i move about, the better the weather!

So should I submit my symptoms to Ripley's Believe or Not or just ask you folks to help me with this last log to stoke the fire?

_>wheeze< koff koff >struggle< _

High time we put some marinaded food on this fire, skewers of chicken, beef, fish and pork.
And veggies too!


----------



## Johnny b

I'm at a loss for words.....................


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> I'm at a loss for words.....................


No your not, your just being abnormally shy


----------



## Gr3iz

Johnny b said:


> I'm at a loss for words.....................


I think Randy stole them all! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

He's been known to steal hearts a time or two for sure!


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> He's been known to steal hearts a time or two for sure!


Dotty! 
"Steal" is rather harsh, doncha think? :X3:
But I'll accept that as a compliment coming from you as a figure of speech, knowing you have "stolen" one or two yourself! 

Love is not so matter of fact, cut and dried...it's rather.... complicated... _>duh<_ 
And I won't even qualify that by saying "steal" is just another form of ... uh, "borrowing without permission..."
Certainly not, if all intentions are to return that what is given in kind. So it is not borrowed, it is shared, with permission.

Perhaps I should shut up now, or go into the PMs... (sorry only one PM per customer  )

But I won't shut up for now, for this fire needs stoking.
Every one around this fire needs to provide fuel as needed, but lemme just say that while Dotty made not drag the heavy logs in, she will provide the spark to ignite the fire!
And I am doubly unanimous in that! 

Now, given that most of us knows each other a little bit, and all our lives are infinitely personal to a greater degree, many have bared their hearts on this thing we call TSG, perhaps more than intended.

I REALLY should shut up now, other than to say I came to this Fire Pit this eve to just vent some inane something 'r 'nuther and Dotty 'bout made me forget what I was briefly thinking.
Huh.

So now, having drifted totally beyond my original intentions in posting here...I'm wondering whether to delete or post...?

An old friend of mine (our old friend, if you been here long enough for your posts to get archived ) from Acapulco, an Admin she was, called me out many times, saying many times something like "why do you post something so personal or oddly funny and then delete it before anyone else can see it?"

Because this is what happens.
One topic becomes another, the stream of consciousness process reminds me of *izme *who I didn't know well, but lit the first fire here in this pit.

_>koff koff<_ *Ptui!
*
I must digress!
So, I brought some fuel, and will pass along the talking stick, which still has an ember glowing for anyone that wishes to stoke the fire a bit.

Now what's said in the Fire Pit remains in the Fire Pit, but any thing goes, right? 


perhaps i have "stolen" too many words again :barefoot:


----------



## Johnny b

I wonder what AC is up to these days?

If she ever reads this, Johnny b says "Hi!"


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> If she ever reads this, Johnny b says "Hi!"


As do many, I'm sure!


----------



## dotty999

I'm swinging by to say hi. The UK weather is stormy with high winds so I've been forced to stay home which really doesn't please me!


----------



## Johnny b

I wasn't aware you were a swinger!


:up:


----------



## dotty999

cheeky monkey!


----------



## Gr3iz

He does bring up an interesting point, my dear ... ;-)
<tossing another log on the fire>


----------



## Johnny b

Are you sure that wasn't gasoline ??


----------



## Gr3iz

That log did smell a bit off ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Hmm...
If the fire still needs stoking, I brought a DuraFlame to toss in 

But after looking at my tax return I'd settle for a few branches of hemlock!


----------



## Johnny b

You get returned taxes?

Please, what's your accountant's name and number?


----------



## RT

Normally I do get some back.
Last year I got it all back, but not wanting to give the government a free loan, 
made a poor decision last year. \So I gotta pay up now, hence the hemlock...

Now you folks be sure and get upwind ... this hemlock is for me and Socrates


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd rather throw this nice red oak log on there, Randy, It will burn longer ,,,


----------



## dotty999

Sadly the firepit has doused its flames, such a shame


----------



## Johnny b

All we need is one good lightening strike and we're back in business. 

At least that's how we do it at Creek Beach.
We sacrifice the tallest tree along the creek at 1 second past midnight on a full moon.
Usually involves some ahem.....'rites' .....I'd rather not get into.

Only costs a $10 entrance fee + parking


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope you're not referring to chicken bones ... ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

No comment.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've heard that raccoon finger bones can be very effective as well ... ;-)


----------



## RT

One more friend has passed, once again, younger than me.

He wasn't a close friend, but one of those you could count on to be honest, help you when needed, even though you might not ask him for help.
How to describe a friend like that when you didn't hang out with him as much as you did in the past?

Regret not keeping up old ties and shared experiences, the good ol' days that were ?
Though times change and that was then and this is now...

I could have easily touched base with him from time to time...knew where he hung out, meant to go there to say hi, and it was only by those saying he says Hi to me and I to him, via the grapevine...so to speak.

You know those tattoos that say "No Regrets?"
never had a tattoo but have boat loads of regrets, bet some of you do too.

Anyway, I'm dragging some logs on the fire, because I've heard there's some sort of light at the end of the tunnel, and am not sure if to go into it or avoid it.

I'm always out of batteries when it comes to shining light on something, unless you light something on fire


----------



## ekim68

Well said Randy.... Those things are happening in my life also and it reminds me of that Time thing and how we handle it... I don't have the gift of words you have so I'll go back to this new thing I'm playing on my guitar....


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> ..........
> 
> You know those tattoos that say "No Regrets?"............................


I remember a TV commercial with something about tattoos and 'no Regerts' .
Does that count?


----------



## RT

yes it does John, and dammit!
it was an ad for Milky Way candy bar.... hated that ad... made no sense to me, an excuse for an error...
I just had to regurgitate that...but I like the Milky Way Midnight...dark chocolate, doncha know... 

Funny, I almost nearly prefer a Mars bar (almond) over a Snickers (peanut) but hardly ever buy either...funny how moods affect your wallet.

But now that the fire has a bit more kindling, some one must bring out the marshmallows or hot dogs...


----------



## Johnny b

Make mine a hot dog


----------



## dotty999

I prefer a burger with fries


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll second that!


----------



## RT

'Bout anything cooked over a outdoor fire turns out to be really delicious, even if it's not really 

It's an art and a science...to me when it works, whatever it is, it's magic in your mouth.

(Please don't throw flaming burnt marshmallows at a Scarecrow, makes me kinda nervous, doncha know...)


----------



## Izme

*Stokes the Fire* Hello Everyone. A lot has happened since I visited here last. That Virus sure changed a lot. Kind of reminds me of a twilight zone episode. Seattle got hit pretty hard from it. And we're all on basic lockdown unless absolute necessary. Stuck at home which suits me fine to some extent. Don't really want to find out if I will or will not survive getting sick from it. When I do go out I take the necessary precautions of course. This staying at home is rough and I'd much rather be working etc. But, it is what it is, just can't wait to come out on the other side. So stay safe everyone! 

I'll come by again now that I have much more time on my hands


----------



## Johnny b

Good to hear from you Stephen. 

Stay well


----------



## Izme

Hi there! How's it going? What's up? ~~><">


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> Hi there! How's it going? What's up? ~~><">


The grass, for one thing lol!
It grew at least an inch since I cut it yesterday


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings and salutations one and all!

My daughter tells me that Memphis is planing on lifting the "lock-down" May 1. <fingers crossed> I hope that is not premature ... Of course, even if currently true, it is always subject to change ...


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> The grass, for one thing lol!
> It grew at least an inch since I cut it yesterday


I hear ya, Luckily I don't have to cut the grass where I live. But It does get repetitive and tiring not to mention that It's a now an allergy problem with me. I didn't have any allergies until I hit the late 40s. Weakened immune system due to age?
Another annoyance, having to shave all of the time
With me staying at home, I don't do it as much



Gr3iz said:


> Greetings and salutations one and all!
> 
> My daughter tells me that Memphis is planing on lifting the "lock-down" May 1. <fingers crossed> I hope that is not premature ... Of course, even if currently true, it is always subject to change ...


I don't know, I mean there needs to be a far better testing system as well as let's not jump the gun and just back peddle. This must be carefully orchestrated and carefully thought. I'm getting unemployment but not without having a hard time with it. The system is getting bogged down. But returning to work prematurely may cause much more issues than just the sickness itself. Much rather have my life back which isn't the norm now. I'm a little leary of returning to society until we are far better equipped and ready to go back to the way we were..kind of..life will never be the same


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*
makes some hot chocolate, listening to the waves crashing on the beach and washing my worries away.


----------



## Izme

*Stokes the fire* looks out into distant ocean horizon..What does it hold for us? An uncertain future that I think of with all my power, is positive. Tomorrow is a dream- yesterday but a ghost, but all I really have is right now on this beach and the memories of being here
~~><">


----------



## Izme

Stay Safe my firepit friends! Wherever you go and whatever you do..Bring a Truck load of sunshine to share..When you can't find that sunshine..create your own..Stay totally positive and remember..Much much better days are on their way *stokes the fire*


----------



## Gr3iz

Time was, people would get in trouble for creating sunshine and storing it in orange barrels ... ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

Gr3iz said:


> Time was, people would get in trouble for creating sunshine and storing it in orange barrels ... ;-)


lol....barrels made of oranges?
They come in plastic too from what I've heard, maybe a rumor though.

Sunny Delight?










Personally, I prefer lemonade 
I sell a lot of it at Creek Beach


----------



## RT

My freind's younger brother used to sell that stuff from his front yard stand.
Re-labeled and sold as "Jethro Tull's Kickapoo Joy Juice!"


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess I missed my mark ... Nobody ever heard of orange barrel sunshine? A substance also available in blotter, window pane and sugar cubes ... The days of better living through chemistry ... ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

Sorry.
Never heard the expression in that context.

I led a sheltered life


----------



## Gr3iz

Quite alright, Johnny. I was led astray at one point in life. I'd better leave it at that ... ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

oh...I did stuff.....just not that stuff


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> I guess I missed my mark ... Nobody ever heard of orange barrel sunshine? A substance also available in blotter, window pane and sugar cubes ... The days of better living through chemistry ... ;-)


Heard of some of it.
I'm sensing some of us may have been the unwitting victims of a covert CIA experiment, now called MK Ultra, or listened to Hendrix's 'Are You Experienced'...or watched too many purple dinosaur shows, maybe at the wrong party at the right time...

Ah, yes...well.. _>koff, koff<_ that was *then* and this is *now.*

(throws sparky logs on the fire...)
oh! Look!
trails!


----------



## ekim68

Hmm..



> unwitting victims of a covert CIA experiment


Yep, that's what it was.. :up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hello there, I’m tried to look for old topics that I rather like to be in and some humour, “Don’t you dare to hijack this” from [email protected] and Izme. Has it’s been deleted?


----------



## Izme

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Hello there, I'm tried to look for old topics that I rather like to be in and some humour, "Don't you dare to hijack this" from [email protected] and Izme. Has it's been deleted?


I'm not sure. I created that thread and it was a good one

*Stokes the fire*
eeeeeeek!! Someone is walking down the beach toward me..Keep social distancing! Oh wait this is a virtual beach..Haaaaaa!

Let's not forget to mention another beloved orange drink...tang
Drank a lot of that when I was a kid

~~><">


----------



## Izme

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/the-new-dont-you-dare-hijack-this-thread-thread-2.340400/page-2


----------



## Izme

Wow! So many of the old members on that thread. A real pleasure to read once again


----------



## Izme

Another link to yet another don't you dare hijack this thread
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/the-new-dont-you-dare-hijack-this-thread-thread.330959/


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

It was a good one, Since I’m staying home as was made furloughed for serveral week and wanted to try something different and realised TechGuy was good place to hang around without leaving home. I’m sure I miss everyone else especially Izme, Cookiegal and lots of membersx xx


----------



## Izme

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Hello there, I'm tried to look for old topics that I rather like to be in and some humour, "Don't you dare to hijack this" from [email protected] and Izme. Has it's been deleted?


Welcome back! Those were fun threads
Stir crazy at home for sure, surfing the web, gaming, learning piano, reading
This is/iz izme. forgot my password for the original one a long time ago so I had to make a new ID

~~><">


----------



## Johnny b

Many fun times long ago 

I still have a photoshopped image of a guy in a farmers' costume with a sheep that kicked off a lot of TSG posts......


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Many fun times long ago
> 
> I still have a photoshopped image of a guy in a farmers' costume with a sheep that kicked off a lot of TSG posts......


 No doubt, fun times indeed. I would rattle the cages so to speak at times with my adobe photoshop pics

~~><">


----------



## Johnny b

I was looking over the thread crazycomputerman revived.
So many names I remember and wonder where they are today.

Too bad we don't have a national TSG day where we all get together again, if only for that day.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

....


Izmefish said:


> This is/iz izme. forgot my password for the original one a long time ago so I had to make a new ID
> ~~><">


I thought Admin and Moderators can help you with this?

Johnny b - Me too, I miss most of others such as Franca, Hannab, Blackmirror and etc... I suppose I'll move on and have on what's here and make new friends. Hello everyone! Im Robert!


----------



## Johnny b

Hi Robert 

I'm a retread.
I used to be known as Jack *****
But you can call me Johnny b


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> I was looking over the thread crazycomputerman revived.
> So many names I remember and wonder where they are today.
> 
> Too bad we don't have a national TSG day where we all get together again, if only for that day.


No doubt! This was an awesome place when everyone was here from the ol days!



CrazyComputerMan said:


> ....
> I thought Admin and Moderators can help you with this?


I don't remember why I couldn't do it, but it was easy to just open another one


----------



## Izme

I was hoping since we are all stuck at home (many of us) That some ol TSG members would return

~~><">


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Hi Robert
> 
> I'm a retread.
> I used to be known as Jack *****
> But you can call me Johnny b


Don't sell yourself short that's for other members to do!


----------



## Izme

You know, I was thinkin. *Ears smoking fire extiguisher close by*

With this 6 foot rule in place, of how to better protect ourselves from bad people that get closer than 6 feet. One is a large hula hula hoop type plastic ring with strings attached to my hat. making sure the diameter is apropo to the distance mandated.

Or Or..A warning alarm with high volume voice on my coat.."warning warning! You have entered my 6 foot private zone! Please remove yourself immedietely from said area or you and I will have serious issues!"

Just a few ideas..more to come..after all this is supposed to be a positive and funny thread

Any other ideas? Attack poodle?


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> Don't sell yourself short that's for other members to do!


 You still don't remember me lol!

Remember all those sheep jokes I used to tease you with?  :X3:


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> You know, I was thinkin. *Ears smoking fire extiguisher close by*
> 
> With this 6 foot rule in place, of how to better protect ourselves from bad people that get closer than 6 feet. One is a large hula hula hoop type plastic ring with strings attached to my hat. making sure the diameter is apropo to the distance mandated.
> 
> Or Or..A warning alarm with high volume voice on my coat.."warning warning! You have entered my 6 foot private zone! Please remove yourself immedietely from said area or you and I will have serious issues!"
> 
> Just a few ideas..more to come..after all this is supposed to be a positive and funny thread
> 
> Any other ideas? Attack poodle?


Hold up a sign........"This is Izme"


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> I was hoping since we are all stuck at home (many of us) That some ol TSG members would return
> 
> ~~><">


Same here, but I think there's been a slight decline in regulars posting.
Hope they are well and doing OK.


----------



## Johnny b

<crickets>


----------



## Izme

Visualize this: Telescoping boxing glove? (6 foot rule crap) 
Fart machine with actual aromatic choices? Or yell Sharp sharp! Like I do at work, Squirt bottle filled with hand sanitizer? Garlic and a cross? They could be vampires as well. foam brick? pocket full of those, just start launching them. Don't take a shower for a month or two? ok ok grab the extinguisher


Johnny b said:


> <crickets>


You seriously need to get those cricket voices out of your head


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Same here, but I think there's been a slight decline in regulars posting.
> Hope they are well and doing OK.


Hiding in the closet waiting for the next stimulous check?

*Stokes the fire*
~~><">


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Hold up a sign........"This is Izme"


*At gunpoint* Like the ignorant will respond to anything but "lay on the ground and spread em!"


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> Visualize this: Telescoping boxing glove? (6 foot rule crap)
> Fart machine with actual aromatic choices? Or yell Sharp sharp! Like I do at work, Squirt bottle filled with hand sanitizer? Garlic and a cross? They could be vampires as well. foam brick? pocket full of those, just start launching them. Don't take a shower for a month or two? ok ok grab the extinguisher
> 
> ........................


I've always visualized you that way


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> Hiding in the closet waiting for the next stimulous check?
> 
> *Stokes the fire*
> ~~><">


I just hope they're not ill with COVID-19 or having to care for a family member.


----------



## Izme

Your'e one of the very few that actually understand me here...


Johnny b said:


> I've always visualized you that way


Disturbing


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> I just hope they're not ill with COVID-19 or having to care for a family member.


In light of recent events and the certain amount of humor I am presenting..indeed


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> *At gunpoint* Like the ignorant will respond to anything but "lay on the ground and spread em!"


Interesting. A few years older and now you're considering firearms.
It happens to many of us, sooner or later.
I do CC from time to time.
Not often, though.
Times they have changed. 
The gun rights activists often seem more dangerous than the burglars.


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> Your'e one of the very few that actually understand me here...
> 
> Disturbing


I've known since the very first day you joined TSG,


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Interesting. A few years older and now you're considering firearms.
> It happens to many of us, sooner or later.
> I do CC from time to time.
> Not often, though.
> Times they have changed.
> The gun rights activists often seem more dangerous than the burglars.


you got me all messed up
I don't need a gun, I have Kung fu Skills and a 6 foot hula hoop ring which I just invented


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> I've known since the very first day you joined TSG,


Gawd, let go of the past! 
yesterday is a nightmare-tomorrow a dream and all we really have is the right fricken now!


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> I don't need a gun, I have Kung fu Skills and a 6 foot hula hoop ring which I jist invented


Seriously, with so many crazy people carrying a firearm legally and illegally, martial arts has become less a weapon today and more an exercise set.


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> Gawd, let go of the past!
> yesterday is a nightmare-tomorrow a dream and all we really have is the right fricken now!


I had a lot of fun in those early days 

Thank you LOL!


----------



## Izme

Okayyy, I'll eat an energy bar while I'm kicking your aggressive want to hurt me ASS


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> I had a lot of fun in those early days
> 
> Thank you LOL!


 You're welcome, and likewise my bro..many more new times to come.


----------



## Izme

Still think I could make millions on the whole hula hoop thang


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> Okayyy, I'll eat an energy bar while I'm kicking your aggressive want to hurt me ASS


Yes, you old people need any extra edge you can get


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Yes, you old people need any extra edge you can get


Oh hell no! I'll get a whole damn bunch of those guys that claim to be bikers but drive lil rascals! Lil Rascal biker club! (prospect right now) "eat hickory"


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> Still think I could make millions on the whole hula hoop thang


You do realize that hoop would need to be 12 feet in diameter in order to keep everyone at bay ?


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> You do realize that hoop would need to be 12 feet in diameter in order to keep everyone at bay ?


Eggsactly. I think big


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> Oh hell no! I'll get a whole damn bunch of those guys that claim to be bikers but drive lil rascals! Lil Rascal biker club! (prospect right now) "eat hickory"


"eat hickory" ? Must be a west coast 'thing'


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> Eggsactly. I think big


Doorways, my man  Dorways


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> "eat hickory" ? Must be a west coast 'thing'


 Dayummm str8 bro..what phrase to you use? Eat kentucky bourbon ribs with 10 shots of tequila? I dunno


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Doorways, my man  Dorways


Or turnstiles..gr8 spelling btw


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> Dayummm str8 bro..what phrase to you use? Eat kentucky bourbon ribs with 10 shots of tequila? I dunno


Definitely a west coast 'thing'


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> Or turnstiles..gr8 spelling btw


Thank yew


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Definitely a west coast 'thing'


Don't mess with the West coast! You guys say Yew instead of you..pfffft


----------



## Izme

Just think, in a few months you'll be managing a trailer park!


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> Don't mess with the West coast! You guys say Yew instead of you..pfffft


At least you don't live in Cali........there, they talk too fast and seldom us verbs


----------



## Izme

Peace out. *stokes the fire* Time to go chill
Cya soon


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> Just think, in a few months you'll be managing a trailer park!


You'll be the first to go lol!


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> At least you don't live in Cali........there, they talk too fast and seldom us verbs


Like Seattle, way too many espresso stands and connections to dealers


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> Peace out. *stokes the fire* Time to go chill
> Cya soon


Take care, bud


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> You'll be the first to go lol!


 Nawww I'm over qualified, you on the other hand


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Take care, bud


 Likewise bud. stay safe and positive


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> Nawww I'm over qualified, ...................


For what? LOL!


----------



## Izme

Before I go, I want to see if you have an even more brilliant idea to social distancing then My priceless hula hoop or attack poodle ideas


----------



## Izme

Pure friggen genius, minus a few G.P.A. points


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

So I brought some jumbo marshmallow to roast and some wooden stick.

talking about the foods, what the unusual thing that you have made in past? I used to make maggots out of icing sugar and share with the deaf club members when I was kid, still sweet tooth.


----------



## Johnny b

no biggie. I simply avoid people.
In the supermarkets, people seem to respect that 6 foot limit.
But I've passed by some fast food restaurants where there is no observation of it at all.
I don't go there anyway.

I had to go into the hospital last week for an MRI.
The only time I was within 6 feet of another person was when the nurse had to inject me with contrast.
She wore gloves and a mask.
They gave me a special mask with out a metal nose brace.
The MRI machine was decontaminated before I got in and after I got out.

Next week I go to a dentist because of a broken crown.
The receptionist described their protocols and it looks safe to me.


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> Pure friggen genius, minus a few G.P.A. points


Friggen....yes


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Friggen....yes


 Smart ass! pffft


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> no biggie. I simply avoid people.
> In the supermarkets, people seem to respect that 6 foot limit.


No no no! you need to think seriously about my hula hoop attack poodle thang! Dude


----------



## Izme

I wonder if i'll actually get a mensa award for my brilliant thinking


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> No no no! you need to think seriously about my hula hoop attack poodle thang! Dude


You might be able to sell the idea to Trump


----------



## Johnny b

Izmefish said:


> I wonder if i'll actually get a mensa award for my brilliant thinking


Good one! :up: lol!


----------



## Izme

I feel. because that's what the help line said to say...that this video will help us all according to tolkien


----------



## Izme

so in the end we defeated Mordor right


----------



## Cookiegal

Stephen do you want your old account back? For now I closed it but I can merge it into this one and you can retain the log in credentials and email address of the izmefish account but with the Izme name like before if you want.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Cookiegal said:


> Stephen do you want your old account back? For now I closed it but I can merge it into this one and you can retain the log in credentials and email address of the izmefish account but with the Izme name like before if you want.


That why all TSG staff are amazing. *strokes the fire*


----------



## Johnny b

Yes, Robert.......amazing :up: 

Sorry, can't stoke fires at Creek Beach. We're only allowed warming barrels. By Law 
But sometimes before a thunderstorm, we shoot a wire up a tall tree, gather and hold hands and chant for a lightening strike (from a safe distance (usually  ) of course).
After our vision returns and our ears quit ringing, it's time to get out the hotdogs and cook'em. Great times, especially in the midnight hour 
Great fun all around and the fire department hardly complains any more 

I do wish trees grew a lot faster though. I've heard the locals sometimes whisper in quiet tones about Creek Beach looking a lot like the Sahara Forest ( what ever that is? )

So I'll just pretend I'm stoking a fire


----------



## Izme

Cookiegal said:


> Stephen do you want your old account back? For now I closed it but I can merge it into this one and you can retain the log in credentials and email address of the izmefish account but with the Izme name like before if you want.


That's very nice of you! Thanks, sure. I appreciate it. Like your avatar



CrazyComputerMan said:


> That why all TSG staff are amazing. *strokes the fire*


 No doubt!

*stokes the fire*


----------



## RT

Soo...
if the fire is stroked, and accounts are merged - will this thread be marked as Solved?

(I hope not)


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> Soo...
> if the fire is stroked, and accounts are merged - will this thread be marked as Solved?
> 
> (I hope not)


EEEEEEK! 😬How dare you speak such nonsense!😤

*stokes the fire* Brings in a truck load of wood. I wonder how many times I've actually stoked this virtual fire over the years

Thanks again, cookiegal 

~~><">


----------



## Gr3iz

Randy, it was only Robbie that was stroking it ... The fire, I mean! ;-)


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

And everyone keep stroking the fire to keep the fire going stronger. I did some exercise via Zoom today and was exhausted after and need a pint afterwards.


----------



## ekim68

Hey CCM, how are things? Nowadays I think about exercise and I need a pint..  Of course I'll point out that my Exercise Days were a long while back, however I still have a Third Place Badge from a Yoyo Contest from High School days..


----------



## Cookiegal

Izme said:


> That's very nice of you! Thanks, sure. I appreciate it.


I've done the merge so you're back to your old self again. 


Izme said:


> Like your avatar


Thanks. 


Izme said:


> Thanks again, cookiegal


You're welcome.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> will this thread be marked as Solved?


You would be hard-pressed to find a "mark solved" button for this forum. You should know, nothing ever gets solved here.


----------



## Johnny b

Cookiegal said:


> I've done the merge so you're back to your old self again.
> Thanks.
> You're welcome.


Actually....Steven's original old self was....WebFish. But Izme works well.



I remember Izme the very first day he joined TSG.


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny b said:


> Actually....Steven's original old self was....WebFish


That one's beyond ressurrection.


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> This is a dupe of I posted posted in the Science and Space thread, so when the coals become low in your Fire pit, and perhaps you can see the stars...
> or is it a star?
> 
> This is sad news...
> 
> for me and many others that like to watch the sky.
> Heavens Above website gives very accurate info for the sky in your location.
> One of things I've become fond of is seeing the Iridium Flares in my sky.
> It's just a satellite flashing the last glint of the sun as it reflects from it's solar panels towards your eye, should you be looking up at the right place at the right time.
> 
> The Heavens Above website has kept an astoundingly accurate database of when you can see it at any time or place.
> It was a kind of of hobby of mine to step outside and catch that few seconds of flare...but now it's rare, and will be gone soon, as the satellites are being decommissioned.
> 
> It's one thing to look up and bask in the wonders of the night sky, and another if you see objects the we humans have put into orbit, so they look down upon us.
> Man made objects can be predictable, the rest of the universe is not, it still holds surprises.
> 
> OK, I'll pull some kindling up here for the next person to drag in some logs...


I find space and star gazing very enjoyable, Now in Seattle and not getting out into the wild where you can actually see many stars, is a bummer. I used to gaze through my telescope when I was younger and I'll never forget when I first saw some details of Mars, Jupiter and Saturn. When I was up in Alaska on the Bering Sea, the stars and aurora borealis were spectacular.

~~><">


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Actually....Steven's original old self was....WebFish. But Izme works well.
> 
> I remember Izme the very first day he joined TSG.


 You and Twinny were the first few folks I remember talking to. That and Moonie-Bea-and AcaCandy


----------



## Izme

Cookiegal said:


> That one's beyond ressurrection.


----------



## Izme

Izme said:


>


 Of course Muldy came around pretty quick in the old days


----------



## Izme

Okay enough of the past right now... Let's talk about Walmart and the cattle being herded single line. 6 feet apart..Refer back to my hula hoop idea! Reminds me of acertain Soylent green movie. Ohh crap! Is that what we'll all be eating when the unemployment runs out? EEEEK The look on their eyes! Not mine! (don't make eye contact) I just want toilet paper and a pound of burger that cost more than my later year pinto..No toilet paper butt paper towels athough abrasive are somewhat colorful...Resistance is futile to those whom make toilet paper..Stephen! (Isn't that name Luke?) 
May the force be with you! So I finally found an 8 roll of some soft 8 ply..Might not make it home alive...but it all comes out in the end

~~~><">


----------



## Izme

Reminded of a ghost town in the wild west but there's drive thru and self checking


----------



## Izme

Frickkk! almost forgot to Stroke/Stoke the fire..Buncha sick puppies

~~><">


----------



## twinofangelize56

*tosses several logs on the fire*
Man! Someone has been keeping this place warm! ♥

Hiya one and all! Hope you're all staying safe and sane. 😁 
I've been playing the 'I remember' game. 

I remember shopping for.... anything.
I remember going out to.... dinner, lunch, breakfast, ice cream.
I remember planning.... vacations, parties, get togethers.
I remember feeling.... safe.

*sigh*

A song comes to mind... Are The Good Times Really Over For Good? Merle Haggard

I, for one, certainly hope not.

It's funny how with all this 'lock down' time on my hands, I can't seem to find the time to get a lot of things done. I walk the floor..... I walk my trails.... I wander through my mind... I stare out the window at times and feel as clouded up inside as the clouds in the sky. Most days I shed tears....in fear of this virus....afraid for all of us....not just because of this virus....but what it is doing to some. 

We are experiencing the making of history my friends! One most will surely and should look back on and reflect. Will you be proud of your choices? Will you have dealt with loss? Will you have practiced kindness.....empathy....tolerance....faith.....hope.....love? Were you feeling anger....lost....alone....sad.....bitter?

Forgive! Others and particularly yourselves. You'll sleep better at night if you do.

*tosses several more logs on the fire*

*looks off at the sky in thought*

Take care friends. Be that someone for someone that you would need. ❤


----------



## Driftbaby

Hello there


----------



## Izme

twinofangelize56 said:


> *tosses several logs on the fire*
> Man! Someone has been keeping this place warm! ♥
> 
> Hiya one and all! Hope you're all staying safe and sane. 😁
> I've been playing the 'I remember' game.
> 
> I remember shopping for.... anything.
> I remember going out to.... dinner, lunch, breakfast, ice cream.
> I remember planning.... vacations, parties, get togethers.
> I remember feeling.... safe.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> A song comes to mind... Are The Good Times Really Over For Good? Merle Haggard
> 
> I, for one, certainly hope not.
> 
> It's funny how with all this 'lock down' time on my hands, I can't seem to find the time to get a lot of things done. I walk the floor..... I walk my trails.... I wander through my mind... I stare out the window at times and feel as clouded up inside as the clouds in the sky. Most days I shed tears....in fear of this virus....afraid for all of us....not just because of this virus....but what it is doing to some.
> 
> We are experiencing the making of history my friends! One most will surely and should look back on and reflect. Will you be proud of your choices? Will you have dealt with loss? Will you have practiced kindness.....empathy....tolerance....faith.....hope.....love? Were you feeling anger....lost....alone....sad.....bitter?
> 
> Forgive! Others and particularly yourselves. You'll sleep better at night if you do.
> 
> *tosses several more logs on the fire*
> 
> *looks off at the sky in thought*
> 
> Take care friends. Be that someone for someone that you would need. ❤


Hi there! LTNS! 
Reminded of a song as well--Don't worry-Be happy! By Bobby Mc.Ferrin 


A crazy situation we're in. But we must survive it and fight the negativity. Homebound and stir crazy, and trying to stay optimistic.

Stay safe all of you!

*stokes the fire*
I hope some others from the past show up as well

~~><">


----------



## Izme

Driftbaby said:


> Hello there


Hello and welcome to the firepit


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*
Today is May Fourth and I must say "May the fourth be with you!" Luke... or whatever your user name is

~~~~
><">


----------



## Izme

Okay..this thread has gotten way too serious!


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*


----------



## Izme

Encore! Let's roll with the humor


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> You would be hard-pressed to find a "mark solved" button for this forum. You should know, nothing ever gets solved here.


From what I can tell it's a work in progress, and generally won't get dinged for drifting off topic 


Izme said:


> I find space and star gazing very enjoyable, Now in Seattle and not getting out into the wild where you can actually see many stars, is a bummer. I used to gaze through my telescope when I was younger and I'll never forget when I first saw some details of Mars, Jupiter and Saturn. When I was up in Alaska on the Bering Sea, the stars and aurora borealis were spectacular.
> ~~><">


 
Seems lots of folks are seeing some things for the first time, now that humanity's impact has lessened, even if briefly. The air is clearing, water's clearing in places.
Wild critters may be wondering, warily, "What the heck is going on? Is this some kind of trap?"
Reckon at some point air, water, light and noise pollution will resume as life goes on.


----------



## RT

I still say to my grand kids 
"Silence!..... I keel you!"

The older ones know I joke, the younger ones aren't sure


----------



## Izme

J


RT said:


> From what I can tell it's a work in progress, and generally won't get dinged for drifting off topic
> 
> Seems lots of folks are seeing some things for the first time, now that humanity's impact has lessened, even if briefly. The air is clearing, water's clearing in places.
> Wild critters may be wondering, warily, "What the heck is going on? Is this some kind of trap?"
> Reckon at some point air, water, light and noise pollution will resume as life goes on.


Heard a lil rabbit tale.tail,, that they may impose (pinky in the air) THE SECOND PHASE soon..50% allowed back to businesses. With folks still paranoid about large crowds does that mean 25% or less? Ehh..at least I'm not on that dreadful and horrible state unenjoyment lines or worse. Welfare! Eeeek



RT said:


> I still say to my grand kids
> "Silence!..... I keel you!"
> 
> The older ones know I joke, the younger ones aren't sure


Haha ha

I just say "It's a dunham thing!


----------



## RT

twinofangelize56 said:


> *tosses several logs on the fire*
> Man! Someone has been keeping this place warm! ♥


Well now that you're here it sure feels warmer 

~~~



twinofangelize56 said:


> It's funny how with all this 'lock down' time on my hands, I can't seem to find the time to get a lot of things done. I walk the floor..... I walk my trails.... I wander through my mind... I stare out the window at times and feel as clouded up inside as the clouds in the sky. Most days I shed tears....in fear of this virus....afraid for all of us....not just because of this virus....but what it is doing to some.
> 
> We are experiencing the making of history my friends! One most will surely and should look back on and reflect. Will you be proud of your choices? Will you have dealt with loss? Will you have practiced kindness.....empathy....tolerance....faith.....hope.....love? Were you feeling anger....lost....alone....sad.....bitter?
> 
> Forgive! Others and particularly yourselves. You'll sleep better at night if you do.
> 
> *tosses several more logs on the fire*
> 
> *looks off at the sky in thought*
> 
> Take care friends. Be that someone for someone that you would need. ❤


Nice to feel the warmth you've brought here Darlene 
Hope everybody reads your entire post and reflects on it a bit.

You given food for thought, and when you said "_It's funny how with all this 'lock down' time on my hands, I can't seem to find the time to get a lot of things done."_
Now, I've been wondering about that ever since I retired! 
It's a lack of a push, a kick in the knee.
Not the left or right knee...(careful! broke my leg two days after retiring  )...but a kick in the 'high-knee' 

Just want to thank you for your awesome comment, it was rather personal and heart felt...believe you've touched more than one soul.


Oh, I have some logs I found, but no trees were harmed, they just need a place to recycle


----------



## ekim68

A little advice from another Old Timer, Randy. Move slower and don't break bones..


----------



## RT

Advice already heeded, and practiced, my friend...
should change my avatar to some sorta turtle, but old Scarecrows are generally stationary, but when we do move I'm told
"Dad, we'd take you with us but you move so slow"
Hmmph.

My Son, did I not teach you well about stealth? 
AH!
I was so stealthy, must have escaped your notice...

Excellent!


----------



## Izme

Let's not forget that we fought and lost lives in many wars and this is a new one which we will prevail as a Nation..together as one
in saecula saeculorum

*Stokes the fire*

~~><">


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> Seems lots of folks are seeing some things for the first time, now that humanity's impact has lessened, even if briefly. The air is clearing, water's clearing in places.
> Wild critters may be wondering, warily, "What the heck is going on? Is this some kind of trap?"
> Reckon at some point air, water, light and noise pollution will resume as life goes on.


*Stokes the fire*

Yahhhh State parks were all shut down, no humans out in the woods for quite some time

Stage one took effect here today in
Washington. Fishing-hunting and state parks are open for day use only. Also golfing and a few other places like barber shops.

Drive-in spiritual services with one household per vehicle
Auto/RV/Boat/ORV sales
Retail open for curb-side pick-up orders only
Car washes
Landscaping
Some pet services (not including grooming)

Stage two to possibly take effect on June 1st.

Restaurants/taverns less than 50% capacity/table size no larger than 5 people and no bar area seating
Hair and nail salons
Retail (in-store purchases allowed with restrictions)
Real estate
Professional services/office-based businesses (telework remains strongly encouraged)
In-home/domestic services (i.e., nannies, housecleaning)
Pet grooming
Hmmmm, I hope it doesn't backfire. I work in the food service industry now and was assured if that happens I will return to work on June 1st.

~~><">


----------



## RT

Izme said:


> Hmmmm, I hope it doesn't backfire. I work in the food service industry now and was assured if that happens I will return to work on June 1st.


Sure hope you can that safely Stephen.
Personally feel some openings are a bit too soon...some restrictions were lifted locally here...but my errand Boy reported today the hardware and grocery stores here were "too crowded for comfort" even though masked patrons and distancing is still being practiced.


Izme said:


> no humans out in the woods for quite some time


Heard a comment by a guy that spoke to a national park employee saying Yellowstone looks like Jumanji  but 

The same errand Boy has tried to take the kids fishing several times, even to "normally" fairly remote and even "secret" spots requiring a hike and rock hopping up the stream, but came back saying "shoulda brought my own rock."

Seems like the coming "new normal" won't get to more normal til there's a safe and proven vaccine.


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> Sure hope you can that safely Stephen.
> Personally feel some openings are a bit too soon...some restrictions were lifted locally here...but my errand Boy reported today the hardware and grocery stores here were "too crowded for comfort" even though masked patrons and distancing is still being practiced.
> Heard a comment by a guy that spoke to a national park employee saying Yellowstone looks like Jumanji  but
> 
> The same errand Boy has tried to take the kids fishing several times, even to "normally" fairly remote and even "secret" spots requiring a hike and rock hopping up the stream, but came back saying "shoulda brought my own rock."
> 
> Seems like the coming "new normal" won't get to more normal til there's a safe and proven vaccine.


Thanks, I'll be safe hopefully, when returning back to work

Hahaha on the Jumangi comment, the animals must have been think, Yay! They're all gone! Bang! Oh man they're back! 

I love to go fishing, grew up with a fishing pole in my hand, Every Sunday we'd go out on lake Washington and troll for sockeye salmon. I grew up fishing for a lot of different types of fish. In Spokane there was 75 lakes within a 50 mile radius. All fishable. Bass is a whole other game. Fished for Sturgeon on the columbia, talk about a tough fight but one of the best tasting fish I've ever had. Commercially fished for crab-cod and halibut and shrimp in Alaska

~~><">


----------



## RT

Well doncha know I mentioned fish 'cuz you're known as being 'the Fishy One' 
Your old avatar reflected that in days gone by 

Though I can't quote specifics, saw a documentary on pandemics, made couple of years *before* COVID-19 became one, cited that historically there has often been a second wave even more deadly.
Humans tend to forget too quickly that which doesn't affect them directly, and relax their guard.

Just because you're not sick doesn't mean you can't be infected or even infect others.
Some folks (obviously) know that, others must be reminded.
Protecting yourself protects others.
This war will be won by breaking the chain of transmission and all wars are fought one battle after the other.

Prolly said this before here or another thread, saw a woman on TV proclaiming 'she'd rather die from COVID than to live like this.'

Umm, I had a gut response to that which I won't say.
Felt guilty about it, briefly.


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> Well doncha know I mentioned fish 'cuz you're known as being 'the Fishy One'
> Your old avatar reflected that in days gone by
> 
> Though I can't quote specifics, saw a documentary on pandemics, made couple of years *before* COVID-19 became one, cited that historically there has often been a second wave even more deadly.
> Humans tend to forget too quickly that which doesn't affect them directly, and relax their guard.
> 
> Just because you're not sick doesn't mean you can't be infected or even infect others.
> Some folks (obviously) know that, others must be reminded.
> Protecting yourself protects others.
> This war will be won by breaking the chain of transmission and all wars are fought one battle after the other.
> 
> Prolly said this before here or another thread, saw a woman on TV proclaiming 'she'd rather die from COVID than to live like this.'
> 
> Umm, I had a gut response to that which I won't say.
> Felt guilty about it, briefly.


 Funny thing. which you reminded me of. Like driving on slick roads, it's not my driving that scares me, it's other idiots on the road. Same goes here, I can take every precaution but there's always several who are either clueless/heartless or just have a very low IQ. 
The fuel so to speak in the fire that is covid19

*stokes the fire* in a positive way

~~><">


----------



## Johnny b

Izme said:


> Funny thing. which you reminded me of. Like driving on slick roads, it's not my driving that scares me, it's other idiots on the road. Same goes here, I can take every precaution but there's always several who are either clueless/heartless or just have a very low IQ.
> The fuel so to speak in the fire that is covid19
> 
> *stokes the fire* in a positive way
> 
> ~~><">


It's the same here in Ohio.
There are those that don't seem to take the crisis seriously.


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> It's the same here in Ohio.
> There are those that don't seem to take the crisis seriously.


It seems to me that approximately 60% of the people I see when I do occasionally go out are wearing masks and following the guidelines.

I just want to get back to work, but not if it causes me or others to get sick.








*stokes the fire*
~~><">


----------



## Izme

Getting sick from it is only part of it. It's the chance that it may take your life or someone else's. Especially those at high risk. I'm not much of a gambler when it comes to my health. I now have a condition known as A-Fib and I am at a higher risk.


----------



## Johnny b

Izme said:


> Getting sick from it is only part of it. It's the chance that it may take your life or someone else's. Especially those at high risk. I'm not much of a gambler when it comes to my health. I now have a condition known as A-Fib and I am at a higher risk.


We've kidded each other a lot in the past, but not now on this subject. ( :up: )
I fear there is a mentality in the US to sacrifice those at risk by what is looking like arguments for herd immunity.

This is going on close to me at the moment:
https://www.daytondailynews.com/new...-demand-free-ohio-now/Zlbb3GViH0Ro6BYROxIm1I/

I haven't mentioned this before at TSG. Hinted at it.
Four years ago I spent time in a rest home recuperating just so I could receive a life saving operation. I survived.
The facility was top notch with nurses and care givers that cared, but for a short period of time, a total of 5 weeks, 3 before the operation, 2 after, I lived with people that mostly were on the fringe of life and death for many reasons.
Incredibly fragile from age and/or poor health.

There was a constant flow of patients admitted. Just as there was a constant flow of those
being discharged, transferring or dying.
Grim at times when someone you'd been talking to for several days doesn't show up for a meal. Were they discharged, transferred or did they die?
I was lucky.
But I met many that weren't.

But that was the old 'normal' .

The new 'normal' for them is a 'natural' death by exposure to a coronavirus.
The nurses and care givers, also.

The 'new normal' is not about care in the last few remaining days of life.
Rest homes and retirement centers have become death sentences for many.

Sorry for the downer.
I had an experience. I survived.

The current attitude of these coronavirus protesters needs to change.
Be well and think about the safety of others.


----------



## Izme

I think I have a cure at least a break from the norm of every day boredom. I always thought I could handle even the hottest pepper in the world, this one breaks the world record! Would you try it? I would. Only live once right? 
*stokes the FIRE!!*


----------



## Izme

I'm just bored and tired of talking about that corona schtuff on my feel good thread..
How horrible would life be without meat? If you're not a vegetarian?
Corona is one thang, but no meat? Just a thought
what about soybean burgers?
Tofu? n peanut butter? lol


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> The current attitude of these coronavirus protesters needs to change.
> Be well and think about the safety of others.


Heard/read something recently I think applies...
*A person is smart.
People are stupid.*

Recent openings in my area have led to disregard of the restrictions still in place, that opening was contingent on folks observing the guidelines.
Videos show a park where people were gathering in a way that officials have said that the park will be closed again if violations are observed.


Izme said:


> Would you try it? I would. Only live once right?
> *stokes the FIRE!!*


Already established my preferences and tolerance for the hot stuff.
Below 'hot head' but above 'wimpy' 
Seen with mine own eyes guys that took a bet, ate too many Scoville Units at once, painfully lost control of their bodily functions, limped away with $5 or $10.
Others handled it with a more grace.

Used to watch those GMM guys often, they got famous!


----------



## Johnny b

I don't miss beef.
Chicken and fish are OK. But I don't eat much of either.

I've missed ridding my motorcycles.
I miss the cars of the 60's.

I ate a couple spoonfuls of peanut butter earlier. meh!
I made a bean burrito for dinner that went well.
Might even make another before I start watching movie #3,681 since, since New Year's.

Did I mention I miss ridding.....yeah, I guess I did.

Made my bi-monthly trek to the supermarket this morning and stocked up on beans and toilet paper.
That seems to becoming a habit.

I think I might cut the grass. Tomorrow?
I'll have to check my busy schedule.


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> Heard/read something recently I think applies...
> *A person is smart.
> People are stupid.*
> 
> Recent openings in my area have led to disregard of the restrictions still in place, that opening was contingent on folks observing the guidelines.
> Videos show a park where people were gathering in a way that officials have said that the park will be closed again if violations are observed.
> Already established my preferences and tolerance for the hot stuff.
> Below 'hot head' but above 'wimpy'
> Seen with mine own eyes guys that took a bet, ate too many Scoville Units at once, painfully lost control of their bodily functions, limped away with $5 or $10.
> Others handled it with a more grace.
> 
> Used to watch those GMM guys often, they got famous!


Yes indeed a person can be smart but the status quo basically sucked their thumbs far too long

It's not about scoville units my friends it's about that indelible thing that makes you remember the moment and why you're still breathing

~~><">


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> I don't miss beef.
> Chicken and fish are OK. But I don't eat much of either.
> 
> I've missed ridding my motorcycles.
> I miss the cars of the 60's.
> 
> I ate a couple spoonfuls of peanut butter earlier. meh!
> I made a bean burrito for dinner that went well.
> Might even make another before I start watching movie #3,681 since, since New Year's.
> 
> Did I mention I miss ridding.....yeah, I guess I did.
> 
> Made my bi-monthly trek to the supermarket this morning and stocked up on beans and toilet paper.
> That seems to becoming a habit.
> 
> I think I might cut the grass. Tomorrow?
> I'll have to check my busy schedule.


chicken and fish sandwiches together? Save two lives, eat a cow bro! Redundant at best

Let's just all sit down together and eat a world record pepper together and remember why We were born..to live and experience..No matter how much it hurts, because that's life isn't it? The norm as of now?

~~~><">


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> I've missed ridding my motorcycles.


Did you shoot them or blow them up or just get rid of them? I dunno


----------



## Johnny b

No offense (  ), I'd rather be riding one of my motorcycles than eating.

Ride to live, live to ride


----------



## Izme

Good point bro as long as you quit ridding them..

I think yer turnin typonese I really think so...Gong!


----------



## Johnny b

Izme said:


> Did you shoot them or blow them up or just get rid of them? I dunno


I ride them, silly 

One at a time


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> No offense (  ), I'd rather be riding one of my motorcycles than eating.
> 
> Ride to live, live to ride





Johnny b said:


> I ride them, silly
> 
> One at a time


 I hope so because riding two at once is not only dangerous it also implies trailer trash ******* had far too much to drink bro!


----------



## Johnny b

Izme said:


> Good point bro as long as you quit ridding them..
> 
> I think yer turnin typonese I really think so...Gong!


Motorcycle are one of the staples of life.
Can't just give up on life.

I still have fond memories crossing the Canadian Rockies during a light snow storm, on my old Honda.

Those were the days, Fish. 
Riding Up the Alcan Highway.
The wind in my face and a far off mountain peak to cross


----------



## Johnny b

Izme said:


> I hope so because riding two at once is not only dangerous it also implies trailer trash ******* had far too much to drink bro!


That's OK, Fish.
Motorcycling is a manly sport many don't get to experience (  )


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> That's OK, Fish.
> Motorcycling is a manly sport many don't get to experience (  )


Hey bro, I've had a corvair 6 cylinder all engine trike, fastest ride on three wheels..with 8 foot springer front end. and so on As in this pic. was 17 yrs. old.. two harleys, a bad ass KZ 1,000 built to the hilt. And many more bikes..you're preaching to the choir bro..>>>~~~love to ride


----------



## Izme

Izme said:


> Hey bro, I've had a corvair 6 cylinder all engine trike, fastest ride on three wheels..with 8 foot springer front end. and so on As in this pic. was 17 yrs. old.. two harleys, a bad ass KZ 1,000 built to the hilt. And many more bikes..you're preaching to the choir bro..>>>~~~love to ride


Had to have 10 inch dragster wheelie bars, Dual carbs..or it was too dangerous on the trike..It would sit and bounce on the pavement and most my friends would not ride it. Pull a wheelie at 40 mph..
The guy who bought it from me drove it up the back of a semi. Couldn't handle the power..jus messin with you bro..no disrepect


----------



## Johnny b

Izme said:


> Hey bro, I've had a corvair 6 cylinder all engine trike, fastest ride on three wheels..with 8 foot springer front end. and so on As in this pic. was 17 yrs. old.. two harleys, a bad ass KZ 1,000 built to the hilt. And many more bikes..you're preaching to the choir bro..>>>~~~love to ride




Seriously, I meant real motorcycles


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Seriously, I meant real motorcycles


 Okay..you got me on that one


----------



## Johnny b

LOL!

It doesn't matter. 
Just so long as you keep on riding.


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> LOL!
> 
> It doesn't matter.
> Just so long as you keep on riding.


I saw on the news where is a major spike in motorcycle wrecks and fatalities due to less cars on the road. I live right off of a major street where I hear motorcycles going very fast. Speed limit is 45 and there is about a quarter mile strip to the next light.


----------



## Johnny b

Izme said:


> I saw on the news where is a major spike in motorcycle wrecks and fatalities due to less cars on the road. I live right off of a major street where I hear motorcycles going very fast. Speed limit is 45 and there is about a quarter mile strip to the next light.


I live along a state route between two small cities.
I haven't been out on a motorcycle this year yet.
The bikes I have seen have been mostly within the speed limit ( 40 ) but it seems a lot of pent up activity in fast street machines ( Mustangs and Challengers ) with loud pipes getting it on in short sprints.
Also hear sirens from time to time lol!


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*
A little levity during this crazy crisis


----------



## dotty999

I try not to think of it as a crisis, just a temporary inconvenience


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> I try not to think of it as a crisis, just a temporary inconvenience


 Dot!!! so good to see you, not literally
Temporary inconvenience or str8 up pain in our ...I care not about the semantics..
*stokes the fire*


----------



## dotty999

Izme said:


> Dot!!! so good to see you, not literally
> Temporary inconvenience or str8 up pain in our ...I care not about the semantics..
> *stokes the fire*


Hello stranger! So good to see you too! Hope you are ok. It's a difficult time for many and certainly worrying but there's nowt I can do about it although I've kept busy and bought more chocolate to see me through!


----------



## Johnny b

mmm! chocolate :up:


----------



## dotty999

great minds!


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> Hello stranger! So good to see you too! Hope you are ok. It's a difficult time for many and certainly worrying but there's nowt I can do about it although I've kept busy and bought more chocolate to see me through!


Can never go wrong with chocolate  All is fine here, considering. Staying positive. Hope all is well for you

*stokes the fire*

~~><">


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*
And I think to myself..


----------



## Izme

We'll all survive this..~><">


----------



## Doc Holliday

*Drops by to say, "Hey!"*

Hey!


----------



## Gr3iz

"Hey!" back! ;-)


----------



## Izme

Doc Holliday said:


> *Drops by to say, "Hey!"*
> 
> Hey!


Doc!!!!! So good to see you stop by! How's life?

*stokes the fire*

Been stuck in this house for far to long, time to go out for a drive me thinks

~~><">


----------



## Izme

The word of today is MASK
The Mask of Zorro, The Mask Jim Carrey wore in that funny movie, or the more serious role which Cher, Sam Elliott, and Eric Stoltz plays in...or the masked singer a latest hit. Can't forget Mr. Vader and those asthmatic breaths in that Dark mask
Then there's you and I...And that Mask...
Kind of grown fond of it...I have like four different types and feel somewhat vulnerable without it. Conditioned by Covid19 and society guidelines.

*stokes the fire*
"Ohhh crap caught my Mask on fire with an ember!"
I have to pull it off for a brief moment to enjoy the firepit roasted hot dogs and smores right?

"ohh how times have changed"

Ehhhh

~~><">


----------



## Doc Holliday

Gr3iz said:


> "Hey!" back! ;-)


Appreciate the salutations! ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

Well met, Doc. How goes?


----------



## Doc Holliday

Izme said:


> Doc!!!!! So good to see you stop by! How's life?
> 
> *stokes the fire*
> 
> Been stuck in this house for far to long, time to go out for a drive me thinks
> 
> ~~><">


Life's good! 
Happy to be livin' on 2 1/2 acres in rural CO over a lot in the big city. I think I would go "Nuts" with this current situation and big city life. Makes this "Stay-home-away-from-the-virus" thing go easier.

TSG's landscape sure changed! Except for the "Firepit". So good to see the "Firepit".

So, how's life for you, Stephen? Good?

BTW - Speakin' of getting out for a little drive, I think I'll do the same and fire-up "Trubel" and take 'er for a Sunday spin.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Gr3iz said:


> Well met, Doc. How goes?


Going good (See above)!

You?


----------



## Gr3iz

Hangin' in and hangin' on. Mostly retired, so this staying at home stuff is fairly easy for me.


----------



## RT

Stoking the fire a bit,
Wouldn't be cool to see a visible flyby of the ISS while docked with the Dragon?
Yes, it would, and you can find out if the opportunity is coming your way by visiting
*Heavens-Above.com *
if you're not already familiar with it. Now I didn't direct link there, because it defaults to my location on this computer, so Google or type (with hyphen) in the address bar.
You don't have to sign up, but you can still input your exact longitude and latitude for extremely accurate predictions for flybys for the ISS and other stuff like visible satellites for your viewing spot.

You can even narrow passing orbital objects down to the magnitude you wish to include to be sure they're visible in your particular 'seeing' area, given that light pollution is a factor.
(Remember the greater the negative number in magnitude, the brighter the object appears.)

I once was fortunate enough to see a rather unique flyby of the ISS docked with a Shuttle, very bright that night, but the cool thing was it didn't pass from horizon to horizon, but entered the shadow of the Earth about 3/4 of the way and just slowly faded out above horizon.

I couldn't help but think:
Wow,there are actual _real_ people in an actual _real_ space ship passing into the night, that moments ago was the brightest thing in the sky... and I saw them enter into darkness going ~ 17,000 miles an hour.

Of course that was from my particular POV on Earth, the astro travelers have a different perspective.
Was with some friends who also marveled at the spectacle, we'd planned to watch together ... but the guy I felt would appreciate it most had an urgent bathroom call and missed the whole event! 

God rest his soul, he would have really been stoked about the Space X success, and I surely miss sharing that sort of thing with him in real time... 

So I'll throw some logs on the fire here, to honor the memories of good friends lost, and the warmth they brought to our lives.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Gr3iz said:


> Hangin' in and hangin' on. Mostly retired, so this staying at home stuff is fairly easy for me.


Retired? Funny and strange in a way. We worked all our lives, only to retire and be anchored to home with the threat of a virus. *sigh* Someday - hopefully - it will be all over.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, makes it tough to plan just about anything! We'd like to take a trip up north this summer, but we're unsure what may, or may not, be open ...


----------



## dotty999

Everything is up in the air right now and we are all having to make changes to cope with the current situation. Our town centre is empty and we've nowhere to go. Thankfully we are now allowed to meet up with a friend so that at least is a move in the right direction. I hate this serious stuff!


----------



## Izme

Doc Holliday said:


> Life's good!
> Happy to be livin' on 2 1/2 acres in rural CO over a lot in the big city. I think I would go "Nuts" with this current situation and big city life. Makes this "Stay-home-away-from-the-virus" thing go easier.
> 
> TSG's landscape sure changed! Except for the "Firepit". So good to see the "Firepit".
> 
> So, how's life for you, Stephen? Good?
> 
> BTW - Speakin' of getting out for a little drive, I think I'll do the same and fire-up "Trubel" and take 'er for a Sunday spin.
> 
> View attachment 277484


 Very nice ride Doc!
All is good here, stir crazy but doing my best in this big city of Seattle. 
I remember talking countless hours with you about country living and fast cars. lol
I'm hoping the firepit will be here for many years to come. I've always had a good time in here, many fond memories and Thanks To TSG for keeping it from closing not to mention some of the members that indeed kept it alive
That being said
I'll stoke the fire once again and hope to hear from you and others here

~~><">


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> Everything is up in the air right now and we are all having to make changes to cope with the current situation. Our town centre is empty and we've nowhere to go. Thankfully we are now allowed to meet up with a friend so that at least is a move in the right direction. I hate this serious stuff!


Crazy times indeed Dot, indeed. Now there's riots here to add to this whole insane covid thing. I have an optimistic heart and soul. I'll bet my chips that we do pull out of this. If there's a real and viable vaccine. Either way we are all not the same as the first day we heard that term Covid19


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Yeah, makes it tough to plan just about anything! We'd like to take a trip up north this summer, but we're unsure what may, or may not, be open ...


 Me as well, take it one day at a time I guess and get out when we can


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> Stoking the fire a bit,
> Wouldn't be cool to see a visible flyby of the ISS while docked with the Dragon?
> Yes, it would, and you can find out if the opportunity is coming your way by visiting
> *Heavens-Above.com *
> if you're not already familiar with it. Now I didn't direct link there, because it defaults to my location on this computer, so Google or type (with hyphen) in the address bar.
> You don't have to sign up, but you can still input your exact longitude and latitude for extremely accurate predictions for flybys for the ISS and other stuff like visible satellites for your viewing spot.
> 
> You can even narrow passing orbital objects down to the magnitude you wish to include to be sure they're visible in your particular 'seeing' area, given that light pollution is a factor.
> (Remember the greater the negative number in magnitude, the brighter the object appears.)
> 
> I once was fortunate enough to see a rather unique flyby of the ISS docked with a Shuttle, very bright that night, but the cool thing was it didn't pass from horizon to horizon, but entered the shadow of the Earth about 3/4 of the way and just slowly faded out above horizon.
> 
> I couldn't help but think:
> Wow,there are actual _real_ people in an actual _real_ space ship passing into the night, that moments ago was the brightest thing in the sky... and I saw them enter into darkness going ~ 17,000 miles an hour.
> 
> Of course that was from my particular POV on Earth, the astro travelers have a different perspective.
> Was with some friends who also marveled at the spectacle, we'd planned to watch together ... but the guy I felt would appreciate it most had an urgent bathroom call and missed the whole event!
> 
> God rest his soul, he would have really been stoked about the Space X success, and I surely miss sharing that sort of thing with him in real time...
> 
> So I'll throw some logs on the fire here, to honor the memories of good friends lost, and the warmth they brought to our lives.


RT..I've always enjoyed you posts' Especially when the subject is this big blue marble in space..Stargazer at heart and a sand castle builder since childhood

~~><"> Almost a decade that this thread has been open


----------



## RT

Well thank you kindly Stephen!


Izme said:


> ~~><"> Almost a decade that this thread has been open


Don't think there's a shortage of fire wood yet, though folks have come and gone.
For some 'twas just a hiatus for whatever reason, so it's good to see some familiar folks pop up now and then.


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> Well thank you kindly Stephen!
> Don't think there's a shortage of fire wood yet, though folks have come and gone.
> For some 'twas just a hiatus for whatever reason, so it's good to see some familiar folks pop up now and then.


No doubt my friend
There will never be a shortage of virtual wood after all it's free and even if they close Walmarts and Targets..always be a big supply for us..virtually..hehe
I think that this thread is here for a better reason now. The feel good thread..I always called it that...Now in these times?
And we'll all get through this collectively

~~><">


----------



## dotty999

Izme said:


> No doubt my friend
> There will never be a shortage of virtual wood after all it's free and even if they close Walmarts and Targets..always be a big supply for us..virtually..hehe
> I think that this thread is here for a better reason now. The feel good thread..I always called it that...Now in these times?
> And we'll all get through this collectively
> 
> ~~><">


Our friendship will help us to feel we are not alone. That's what friends are for


----------



## RT

Izme said:


> I think that this thread is here for a better reason now. The feel good thread..I always called it that...


Careful my friend! Your positive attitude may infect us all!


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> Careful my friend! Your positive attitude may infect us all!


Your'e one to talk! 

~~><">


----------



## dotty999

He could talk the hind legs off a donkey! Brit saying doncha know


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> He could talk the hind legs off a donkey! Brit saying doncha know


 Never had barbequed donkey..Does it tastes like chicken? or or An Ass? hope I don't get in trouble for that comment


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> Our friendship will help us to feel we are not alone. That's what friends are for


You're darn tootin' Dotty!
(and you're supposed to reply: "I sure am!" )


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> He could talk the hind legs off a donkey! Brit saying doncha know





RT said:


> You're darn tootin' Dotty!
> (and you're supposed to reply: "I sure am!" )


Me thinks you've watched far too many spaghetti westerns

wa ee ahhh eeeh ahh waa wa ahhhh


----------



## Izme

dayuummm str8 pilgrum


----------



## RT

Actually that "darn tootin' " bit was a nod to Firesign Theater ... not sure if Dotty knows of them, but bet some old guys 'round here will


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> Actually that "darn tootin' " bit was a nod to Firesign Theater ... not sure if Dotty knows of them, but bet some old guys 'round here will


 It's totally NOT Darn tootin, it's Durn tootin

Brush up on yer spaghetti westerns my friend


----------



## RT

Allrighty then, ya got me there!


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> Allrighty then, ya got me there!


 Okay add Jim carrey into the mix?
Never had him for much of a cowboy


----------



## Izme

Youuuuuu! Okay okay I can't swear here cuz Cookiegal will have my hide!


----------



## RT

Ewww!
Or is that "Ewe?"


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> Ewww!
> Or is that "Ewe?"


 Whaaaaa?


----------



## RT

He's wearing my old Scarecrow hat


----------



## Izme

All this hostillity amongst such a loving positive thread


----------



## Johnny b

Shocking, just shocking I tell you!!!!!!!






LOL!


----------



## Johnny b

Izme said:


> Whaaaaa?


Say what?

Baa baa baaa!


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Say what?
> 
> Baa baa baaa!


----------



## Johnny b

Those were the days lol!


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Those were the days lol!


N yours are greattly reduced as of now!


----------



## Izme

Forgot how rough it can be here in my firepit


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> He's wearing my old Scarecrow hat


 I car jacked you for it


----------



## Johnny b

Izme said:


> Forgot how rough it can be here in my firepit


Not so funny when I play? 

If you ask nicely, I'll remove that memory


----------



## RT

When I joined TSG (20 years ago) was on dial up, I see that I've missed much, but it'll always be struggle to keep up with you folks


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Not so funny when I play?
> 
> If you ask nicely, I'll remove that memory


 Are you kidding me bro? I love it and will dish out a ton back atcha, my friend


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> When I joined TSG (20 years ago) was on dial up, I see that I've missed much, but it'll always be struggle to keep up with you folks


I was on dialup many of my first years here, also.


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> I was on dialup many of my first years here, also.


Yeah, could have gone to Walmart and back before I saw a reply


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> I was on dialup many of my first years here, also.


"you've got mail! And have exceeded
your bandwidth due to your over excessive farm animal surfing!


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> Yeah, could have gone to Walmart and back before I saw a reply


It was truly a different world back then.
Kinda innocent compared to today.


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> It was truly a different world back then.
> Kinda innocent compared to today.


 Indeed but we were having a ton of fun regardless


----------



## Johnny b

Gotta go, starting a movie.

The Good, the Bad, the Ugly.

:up:


----------



## RT

Certainly was addictive, by chance or design
(apologies and thanks Mr Cermak)


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Gotta go, starting a movie.
> 
> The Good, the Bad, the Ugly.


 Great movie Bud! Enjoy!


----------



## Izme

Still. I think the Lonesome Dove series is my favorite western

*stokes the fire*

~~~~
><">


----------



## RT

John is catching up on his spaghetti westerns


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> John is catching up on his spaghetti westerns


What's you're fav western RT?


----------



## RT

Lonesome Dove, good one!
Didn't expect cowboys to speak like that.


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> Lonesome Dove, good one!
> Didn't expect cowboys to speak like that.


 In greek or perfect english>?


----------



## RT

My fav Western?
Umm... (gets out the 8 ball fortune teller, gives it a shake)
Uh, ask again later


----------



## Izme

Arnold Schwarzenegger country movie the villain or blazing saddles? hehe


----------



## RT

Izme said:


> perfect english>


All articulate and all, practically every phrase paints a mental picture.

Instead of stuff like "Yep... _>ptooy< __... _rekon so...

Having said that, the old Clint Eastwood spaghetti's are sort of what I grew up with, but Roy Rogers and The Lone Ranger were TV favs.


----------



## RT

Blazing Saddles


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> My fav Western?
> Umm... (gets out the 8 ball fortune teller, gives it a shake)
> Uh, ask again later





RT said:


> All articulate and all, practically every phrase paints a mental picture.
> 
> Instead of stuff like "Yep... _>ptooy< __... _rekon so...
> 
> Having said that, the old Clint Eastwood spaghetti's are sort of what I grew up with, but Roy Rogers and The Lone Ranger were TV favs.


 Lmao! No doubt


RT said:


> Blazing Saddles


 The whole pork n bean fireside gas thing? lol


----------



## RT

A whoopin' and a whompin' as they ride into town...


----------



## RT

Hey, here's a trip in the Way Back Machine:
First movie I saw in a theater was Bambi, and the second was How the West Was Won (both with my parents)
That western was the first time ever I saw blood on the screen from a gun, or anything.
Really tame compared to the gore portrayed these days.


----------



## Cookiegal

John,

The offensive image has been deleted. 

I'm surprised and disappointed you felt that posting a vulgar image would be acceptable. It was offensive back then and it's still offensive now and before you all feel that I'm being too picky or hard on him, I did check with Mike and he agreed that it should be taken down. I'm not throwing Mike under the bus but you guys often think I have some sort of personal vendetta or am waiting to pounce on you for no reason when that's not the case.

We have bent over backwards (OK poor choice of words given the situation  ) to allow you back under a new name with promises of being a better, kinder version of your old self but I'm beginning to doubt your sincerity and wonder if that was the right decision. We've already shown you some slack that would generally get other members in trouble ony because we felt you were making a concerted effort to restrain yourself and not let things get out of hand like before. We also felt that your presence might help to attract more participants in Random and Controversial Topics but not at the cost of compromising the core values of the site which are to provide technical assistance as well as a community area in a family-friendly atmosphere that everyone can enjoy.

I'm not issuing an official warning to your profile that would carry a loss of points but prefer to rely on good faith that this won't happen again. While we are more lenient in the community areas of the site there are still lines that should never be crossed. That's all I will say on the matter and if you would like to discuss it further kindly start a Pesonal Conversation with me.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Gr3iz said:


> Yeah, makes it tough to plan just about anything! We'd like to take a trip up north this summer, but we're unsure what may, or may not, be open ...


Keep it in your plans! Facilities and such are gearing-up again.

Stay safe and remember to keep your hands clean.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Izme said:


> *Very nice ride Doc!*
> All is good here, stir crazy but doing my best in this big city of Seattle.
> *I remember talking countless hours with you about country living and fast cars. lol*
> I'm hoping the firepit will be here for many years to come. I've always had a good time in here, many fond memories and Thanks To TSG for keeping it from closing not to mention some of the members that indeed kept it alive
> That being said
> I'll stoke the fire once again and hope to hear from you and others here
> 
> ~~><">


Thanks Stephen!

Yup! I enjoyed those countless hours mi amigo. Great mems!


----------



## Gr3iz

Doc Holliday said:


> Keep it in your plans! Facilities and such are gearing-up again.


Oh, it is still on, but not sure about bringing any of the grandkids since we don't know what schools are going to be doing, yet. Still unsure of the timing of everything ...


----------



## Doc Holliday

Gr3iz said:


> Oh, it is still on, but not sure about bringing any of the grandkids since we don't know what schools are going to be doing, yet. Still unsure of the timing of everything ...


Good (on trip)! I hope it's safe and eventful for you and company.

Schools and their schedules - on or off & when - IS confusing, isn't it? Our grand-daughter (13) was attending school via keyboard during the latter part of last semester (She wishes she was physically back in the classroom - misses her friends ). This coming year is going to be a perplexing one for the schools and the decision making that goes with it. I just hope it's all the right decisions.


----------



## Gr3iz

Doc Holliday said:


> This coming year is going to be a perplexing one for the schools and the decision making that goes with it. I just hope it's all the right decisions.


I'm just glad I don't have to make those decisions! ;-)


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*
Normalcy has a new meaning of late, how much of it's change is permanent is still a grey area. Adapting seems to be the new and important thought process.

We were talking about ol westerns and I have many a fond memories of going the the drive in theatre to watch such movies as hang em high the good-bad and the ugly. A timestamp in my earlier years and I wish those drive ins still existed. Grab some popcorn, bon bons, red vines and a large soda or just bring our own food. Folks were kind of frugal.

~~><">


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> A whoopin' and a whompin' as they ride into town...


A true classic!
Series on T.V.?
Bonanza-little house on the prarie-rawhide-Maverick-Have Gun - Will Travel and one of my fav's for sure was...Gunsmoke

~~><">


----------



## Izme

Ohh, I forgot The Rifleman


----------



## Gr3iz

Izme said:


> A timestamp in my earlier years and I wish those drive ins still existed.


We've still got one here in Memphis. I bet there are others around ...


----------



## dotty999

On another subject that many of us are trying to deal with. Social distancing due to the virus.
I boarded a bus today and one guy was standing in the aisle close to other passengers, casually turning from side to side to chat to other passengers! I was lucky enough to be a few rows behind him. Had he been close to me he would have lived to regret his action. I'd have knocked his block off!


----------



## Gr3iz

A woman of action! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

You betcha!


----------



## Gr3iz

Remind me not to mess with you, unless at a safe distance! (I think 4-5,000 miles ought to be safe!)


----------



## dotty999

That made me laugh out loud


----------



## Gr3iz

Glad to hear it! You need some mirth and merriment!


----------



## dotty999

I guess we all do!


----------



## Gr3iz

Indeed!


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> (I think 4-5,000 miles ought to be safe!)


Well, it's about 4,228 miles, give or take a km or 2 
You're both safe


----------



## ekim68

I was looking for an older printer today and found this...


----------



## RT

Didn't Isaac Asimov use one similar to that?


----------



## ekim68

A little after Isaac's time but I still have it and it still works..


----------



## Gr3iz

There are probably thousands of youngsters out there trying to figure out where to plug in the monitor! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> There are probably thousands of youngsters out there trying to figure out where to plug in the monitor!


or even how to turn it on.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> or even how to turn it on.


Well if there's one problem left on TSG that I could actually help with these days... 
Oh, I know you've already looked elsewhere...


----------



## RT

there's some embers left in the pit...
so it's a good thing I dragged up some logs to brighten the fire, get it blazing,
to warm those that might be cold and alone.

Meh... we're all alone in one way or the other, even before the pandemic.

Oh Good Lord! .., I'm sort of cough/sneezing all over the keyboard and monitor, but it's
just allergy type stuff, my posting here will not harm you folks...

Unless I type a whole bunch of stuff which will bore you to an allergic reaction...
Believe that I'll tire out before that happens.

So as this is Steven's thread, and he wants it to be a positive happy one, I'm throwing a a few cords of wood to the fire, to brighten the night, and quell the negative thoughts I have about losing my mother, simply because I thought all you folks are trained psychologists and could prescribe me some drugs that make the pain go away.

Yeah, I don't trust you guys to prescribe, _per se_, but I'm open to suggestions.

Now there's a bunch of of positive videos I could post, and y'alls reaction would range from Ho-hum to Rellaaaly? to awesome .

No one can predict your mood, and the time in your life when you hear a certain song that matters, affects your feelings... whether you love it, accept it, or hate it...
regardless of popularity.

It's all about the timing in your life.
And the clock, the circle of life, the things you've done, the things you've left undone, wished you'd done in time.

Those tattoos on some folks that say No Regrets....is BS.
Uh, I have many regrets, and no wish to burden y'all further....

Sooo...
Let Steven Martin give a very short 15 second perspective ...


----------



## Gr3iz

RT said:


> I'm throwing a a few cords of wood to the fire, to brighten the night


Randy, that's not a bonfire, that's a forest fire!! ;-)


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Randy, that's not a bonfire, that's a forest fire!! ;-)


 Always keep a fire distinguisher handy


----------



## Gr3iz

Or a fire _truck_, in your case! ;-)


----------



## RT

One time a truck was needed to protect my property!
An out building somehow combusted while I was away visiting my Mom...
A good Samaritan saw it, tried putting it out with my garden hose, but called it in so that trucks responded...

My kids were volunteer fire fighters that monitored 911 calls, and called me there - at Mom's - to say "Hey, your place is on fire."
Huh.

I published a Thank You in the local paper to the unknown Samaritan, and the departments that responded.


----------



## twinofangelize56

Oh my! This fire pit is.....well....the pits! Where has everyone....anyone.....been!?!?

I've got some time to clean this fire pit......locate some dry seasoned wood.....set them aflame.

That's better! I can finally feel the warmth of the fire. Remembering those who share the fire pit....and those who only do in spirit....warms my heart as well.

Soothing sounds of the crackling fire....the silence beyond deafening. Swirling smoke reaching infinitely up up up trying to touch the stars and moon beyond. The occasional breeze brings with it the promise of another season not far off. The fire dances and dares the breeze to try to relinquish its hold as more wood is tossed onto its hungry hearth.

If only I...we.....could sit beside the fire and leave troubles behind forever. That will never do. At least we have these moments. To reflect.... remember.... smile....laugh...play...enjoy.

*tosses several logs onto the fire*

I'll just stay awhile and dream as I sip my hot chocolate with many many tiny marshmallows.


----------



## Gr3iz

Nice and peaceful here ... The kind of evening that deserves a few more logs ... The fire is mesmerizing ...


----------



## grandma77

So many memories of coming here in the past. Realizing now that life is getting shorter and shorter. I am on the short end now. Family has grown. Grandchildren are now having children. And with covid there is an eerie standstill that I don't appreciate. I will buck authority and visit with family. I social distance and where my mask in public which consists of going to the store once a week for groceries. I went for one visit to our son's home in the early fall and got to see two new great grands for the first time. I hope you all are doing well. I have had several friends die of covid but many have recovered well. I wish you all the best this Christmas season and hope the new year will bring much joy for everyone.


----------



## Izme

Best Wishes to all of you in this very strange holiday season, Hopefully a real end in site for the most part. Won't just go away *blink* 
*Stokes the fire*
This was my favorite thread for so long, I like the feeling I get in here.
Picturing rolling tides and warm sands, Musing on so many positive things, reading creative words from so many. Reflecting on the past and future while sitting back on a virtual log in the vast universe known as the web. 
I'll always hold this thread in high regard and the people that come in here as well.
May The NEW YEAR be a good one for all of us
Stay Safe and Happy Holidays peeps!
Throws another log on the fire and leaves some hot chocolate and warm blankets for this cool ocean breeze in December and the ones that journey to this virtual beach oasis
*sigh*
~~~~><">


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Glad to hear Grandma77 still around and also Izme. My area is going up to tier 3 from tomorrow so it's like a national lockdown, only going out for essentials and work. Since the lockdown and covid restriction made to stay at home most of time and now enquiring most of online course to re-study IT Support courses as studied 14 years ago but the qualifications went old quickly because of the computer changes such introducing Windows 7, 8 and Windows 10, which I need to polish this skills up and then try to look for the job again.
Sending everyone a much loved on Christmas xx - I will tell @Speakersrock that Grandma77 are still around and I bet he'll come and say hello to you.


----------



## Shellae

Lemon dipped his nose in the saltwater. He snorted out the briny essence, and pawed foamy sand. Memories over a decade deep waft the horsey's mind. He snorted again, looked over to Gabriel at the fire, Alya saddling her shoulder...hair, feather, and fur; silver in the moonlight.


----------



## Speakersrock

Hello everyone and also @CrazyComputerMan and @grandma77. It is lovely that you have taken the time to report in with how things are in your world. Grandma77, your comments about time and Covid sound very wise and paint the picture well. The situation we have been handed is truly awful and I strongly believe it is best just to do what feels right for each of us. Best of luck with your studies, CCM. Good on you for focusing your energy!

I have been very busy with work as usual, but the fun times are of course harder and harder to find lately. Despite all the challenges myself and my partner did manage to form a Civil Partnership in October, so I can officially say I have began 'adult-ing'. The day was very lovely but strange as only 8 people were allowed to attend!

Can I wish everyone here a very merry Christmas. Please stay safe and try to enjoy yourselves xx Thank you for all the good work that you do here on the forums.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire with some Yule logs*
Peppermint tea set out for us beachgoers
time to reflect back on a year of many challenges and some positivity. I'll go into the New Year optimistic, with hope and happiness in the year anew.
My strength from this year has only made me better and more resilient. I'll continue to post in here and delight in all of your posts. This is a special thread and I wish you all the very merriest holiday season. 
Stay safe and healthy peeps
~~~><">


----------



## Gr3iz

Wishing one and all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy/Healthy New Year!!!


----------



## RT

Shellae said:


> Lemon dipped his nose in the saltwater. He snorted out the briny essence, and pawed foamy sand. Memories over a decade deep waft the horsey's mind. He snorted again, looked over to Gabriel at the fire, Alya saddling her shoulder...hair, feather, and fur; silver in the moonlight.


I have no idea what you're talking about, but it's like I've been there, or want to be there...not sure which...


----------



## RT

twinofangelize56 said:


> Oh my! This fire pit is.....well....the pits! Where has everyone....anyone.....been!?!?





grandma77 said:


> I am on the short end now. Family has grown. Grandchildren are now having children. And with covid there is an eerie standstill that I don't appreciate


With all due respect to Stephen, I can't express enough how this thread is both comforting and saddening.
The things people say are heartfelt and it's likely only the tip of the iceberg.

I reckon a fire pit is a gathering of folks that share the same need for some warmth and a venue to try and have some ease at the trials of joy and sorrow, share the slings and arrows of life.

I hope this pit grows eternal, I think that everyone has thoughts and feelings that need to be expressed, so do it here.

So I drag another log to the fire, and I'm sorry - it's kind of like driftwood, doesn't burst into bright flames, but smoulders for quite a while


----------



## grandma77

Had part of my family here for Christmas. We enjoyed the day so much. Several of my grandkids that are adults now are holding these memories close, you can see it in their eyes. They treat me like I am very fragile and I know the thoughts in their minds that we won't have grandma for many more years so they are enjoying it while it lasts. I treasure these times and still try to make beautiful memories for them all. One of them walked in my door and took a deep breath and said I love the smell of grandma's house...I was thinking how does it smell??? But then I remember visiting my uncle's farm and when he came in from working in the fields and with the livestock he had a farm smell about him that I will never forget. On New Years eve one of my grandsons came over with his wife and child. He got on one computer and I got on mine and we played a pirate game we had played when he was a child. He was just beaming before he left cause it brought back so many good memories of him and I playing that game together when he was young. Christmas eve my brother in law was put in the hospital with covid. He is wheelchair bound from a previous stroke so any time he is ill it is hard on him. The hospital gave him remdesivir, steroids, antibiotics and convalescent plasma infustion and as of today he may be released in the next few days. Not sure he was gonna make it at first but thank goodness he got good meds and responded to them. 

So I throw a log on the fire and thank the Lord above for the good holiday season. So thankful for family and friends and knowing those are some of the most important things we have on this earth. Life here on earth is really short when you think about it. So spread the love to all around you and I hope you all have a wonderful New Year.


----------



## Gr3iz

So glad you had a wonderful holiday! May you have many more!


----------



## twinofangelize56

Has it really been a year since Covid19 disrupted our lives!?!
Has it really been only a week since I had my first Covid19 Vaccine!?!
How far off is the return of simple pleasures? Hugs from loved ones. Visits with friends and family. Wedding showers and Weddings. Baby showers and holding newborns. Holiday gatherings. Waking up and not being afraid....for yourself....for family and friends....for everyone.

*piles several logs onto the fire pit and lights fire*

The smoke gently swirls unlike the thoughts incessantly swirling through my mind. I want to be lifted along with the smoke and set my worries aside, even if only for this short time beside the fire pit.

Won't you sit here beside me and let your thoughts be easy and gentle for this brief moment. Plenty of room for all of us. Here we don't need masks and 6' of distance. 😉

Imagine the crackling, popping, warmth of the fire pit. Imagine the shared togetherness and friendships of this virtual place. For a little while it can seem real.

*tosses several logs onto the fire pit*

I must be going back now. I won't be away for long. It'll just be a blink or three....you'll see. 😎


----------



## Gr3iz

It is nice and quiet and peaceful here. Almost too quiet, if that's possible ... The birds' songs break the silence that surrounds us. It would be great if only they'd learn to harmonize ... ;-)

I'm gonna wander off and collect some more firewood ...


----------



## Izme

Here I am 2 shots and seemingly immune although I got my patience tested for this whole thing and I came up negative as well. But now..after being stranded in my room..I will get out of my covid shell and have the time of my life so to speak..adding to my bucket list..camping..hiking..FISHING and doing everything that covid took away. I'm free..Take the bad with the good and remember to always smile because it increases your face value..Do the same as well and get out of this Covid shell

1 Comment

Like



Comment


Share


----------



## Johnny b

Life goes on, Covid or no Covid.

Life is what you make of it, always has been. Ups and downs.

For me.....the pandemic was an easier trek than my previous experiences.
Much easier.
The 'shell' I worry about concerns a currently politically and morally broken society.
How do we fix it? (rhetorical question)

There needs to be less selfishness and a greater consideration for those around us.

(edited for really bad spelling lol! )


----------



## Shellae

If a 17 year cicada can do it, I can do it after a little more than one year.


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Life goes on, Covid or no Covid.
> 
> Life is what you make of it, always has been. Ups and downs.
> 
> For me.....the pandemic was an easier trek than my previous experiences.
> Much easier.
> The 'shell' I worry about concerns a currently politically and morally broken society.
> How do we fix it? (rhetorical question)
> 
> There needs to be less shelfishness and a greater consideration for those around us.


For me covid was a real danger..I was at high risk due to certain health issues and I work in a restaurant where all of the customers are unmasked so I took precautions to help prevent me from getting it. Wore N95 masks, still do. Also most of my roomies were at high risk, It was an indelible and profound year.
*stokes the fire* ~~~~~><">


----------



## Johnny b

Good to hear you're still with us and have had your shots :up: ... 

Just a reminder, while the pandemic wanes, the disease will likely be among us for many years if not decades.
Stay safe using common sense 

( just say 'No' to voodoo priests and shaman......  )


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Good to hear you're still with us and have had your shots  ...
> 
> Just a reminder, while the pandemic wanes, the disease will likely be among us for many years if not decades.
> Stay safe using common sense
> 
> ( just say 'No' to voodoo priests and shaman......  )


I did my homework bro and I know it will be around for quite some time..

When I think of common sense I am reminded of a very important part of that..Sometimes you don't have to think a lot~just a little

I'm not into voodoo or shamans..Don't want to get any bad juju 😧

*stokes the fire* ~~~~><">

p.s. you stay safe as well


----------



## dotty999

I have had both pricks and feel somewhat protected though I will continue to wear my mask as it's quite pretty


----------



## Izme

Dot! so good to see you! Funny you used that termanology  I'm tired of masks what about a brown paper grocery bag with holes for the eyes? 

*stokes the fire* I wonder if this mask is flammable?  Brown paper bag next to flames?nooooo! Ahem


----------



## Izme

Chucksa cow patty at Skivvy if he's out there and Muldy too and an even bigger one


----------



## Izme

Might want to add some extra logs to the fire..the wind is blowing from the NW..Beach sand is cool but the feeling we have here is warm~~~~><">


----------



## Izme

So we drift as along in time, like the waves of tomorrow..each one of us connected here..*stokes the fire* yet we all move in different directions..It is what it is..yet I'll sit here and watch your posts..seemingly *stokes the fire in my all time favorite thread
P.S. What about smores and hot chocolate>? Beach Apropo?
Goodnight my fellow beachgoers ~~~><">


----------



## Izme

*Indelible* is All of *Our *f_ootprints_ here in the sands of time in my thread and yours~~~><">


----------



## Izme

**stokes the fire**


----------



## Johnny b

Did you ever get a permit for that fire?







Raining here today.


----------



## Gr3iz

Got another load of firewood cut and stacked over by that tree. Should hold us for a while ...


----------



## RT

I hired a guy who knows a guy that my son told me about to bring 2 chords of wood over, and cover it it with a tarp...
in case it rains.
Which it is, atm.

Good call, doncha think?


Oh! I brought some fuel to the fire:
Sorry 'bout that...


----------



## ekim68

Whoa Randy.  Not to burn the town down... A small campfire (s'il vous plait)....


----------



## RT

For the record Mike, I don't know those guys!
Though I have seen some stupid stuff - I wasn;t involved.
Not fully involved.

just I'd stoke the fire a bit


----------



## Johnny b

Potential recipients of a Darwin Award.
Terrible waste of marshmallows too, imo. 

I'll bet they didn't have a license for it, either.


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> Terrible waste of marshmallows too, imo.


And that's a darn shame, imho. It takes but a little TLC to get marshmallows toasted just right.
S'Mores are lethal enough without flaming marshmallows sticking to your skin like napalm.
Hurts.
Leaves a mark.


----------



## Izme

*Stokes the fire*
The fire is still burning
The drums still sound
One the beach we're yearning
For something so renowned
can you hear that sound?
Embers in the sand
memories together
share together in a far away land
Can you feel it hand and hand?
~~~><">


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> For the record Mike, I don't know those guys!
> Though I have seen some stupid stuff - I wasn;t involved.
> Not fully involved.
> 
> just I'd stoke the fire a bit


I don't think Mike believes you!


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> I'm a Potential recipient of a Darwin Award.


 okayyyy


----------



## Johnny b

Izme said:


> okayyyy


Still angry over those sheep jokes, eh?


----------



## Izme

Still angry over those sheep jokes, eh? 






Gimme a break bro!


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Still angry over those sheep jokes, eh?


Not even bro just have to watch what I say or what I do here now?
You and I have been burning each other forever here , just some in upper management consider an attack on your very moral fiber..ban your ***
Did I fall between the moderator guidelines of comments? *shudder..stoking the fire*

Stokes the fire normally and without paranoia

I like you but you need to use body deodorant dude!
Smells like a pig farm

~~~~~~><">


----------



## Johnny b

Izme said:


> Not even bro just have to watch what I say or what I do here now?
> You and I have been burning each other forever here , just some in upper management consider an attack on your very moral fiber..ban your ***
> 
> Stokes the fire
> 
> I like you but you need to use body deodorant dude


Yes, still bitter 
Ya gotta go with the flow and move on 
Or the stress will burn you out fakin' it 

Check out the very last words to another of Sam the Sham's vintage music:






But be sure to watch and listen to all of it.

LOL!


----------



## Izme

okay pete n repeat pffffffffffffffffffft


----------



## Izme

pick your fights wisely bro and apparently it's just your nose yer pickin


----------



## Izme

Hashtag>#johnnybnosepicking


----------



## Johnny b

Izme said:


> okay pete n repeat pffffffffffffffffffft


Imagine this scenario:

Someone in Sam the Sham's sheep suit, riding a surfboard at your favorite beach while you listen to this:






Now imagine it's you on that surfboard


----------



## Izme

can boogers get on a surfboard? I dunno


----------



## Izme

you seriously need to go to the bpa..boooger pickers a non


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire without booogers!*


----------



## Izme

Cayunt believe JohnnyB


----------



## Johnny b

Izme said:


> pick your fights wisely bro and www.apparently/it's just your nose yer pickin


I'm shocked! 
Sugar high from too many smores?

Maybe you ought to reread one of your earlier posts?
Initiating a fight with me seems to be your MO.
Why do you inflict so much pain on yourself? ( ... )

edit: Wow, you deleted that comment while I was responding to it. That was wise  )
( Too late though )


----------



## Izme

like ya bro
~~~~~~~~~><">


----------



## Izme

I did and you and I realized that you'd scream like a little girl on a surfboard..wait..R U A little girl? Peace out
Stokes the fire
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~><">


----------



## Izme

WE have been burning each other for how long? Still at a stalemate..my friend and I respect you
*stokes the fire `````><">


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Initiating
> [/QUOTE)
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny b said:
> 
> 
> 
> initiating..I'm bored
> ~~~~~><">
Click to expand...


----------



## Izme

Izme said:


> initiating..I'm bored


 "it is what it is Forrest! bored isss what bored doessss"
*stokes the fire
~~~><">


----------



## Johnny b

Thank you 

I win


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Initiating a fight with me seems to be your MO.
> ( ... )


You're one to talk! Mister posting me connected to sheep when all I was doing was stoking the fire? pfffffffft

*stokes the fire*
~~~><">


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Thank you
> 
> I win


 What? the biggest booger picker challenge? you're absolutely right


----------



## Johnny b

Izme said:


> What? the biggest booger picker challenge? you're absolutely right




Thank you again. 

Sam The Sham and his sheep suit riding a surfboard scenario while Wipeout plays in the background......
seems to have unhinged you.
Again. 😢

And again, I win. ( not surprising, though  )

Sorry, out of smores.
Would you like some cheese with the whine?

LOL!


----------



## Cookiegal

Ahem..... 'nuff said.


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> And again, I win. ( not surprising, though
> LOL!


Okay you win!


----------



## Izme

Cookiegal said:


> Ahem..... 'nuff said.


 Okay

~~~~~~~~~~~~~><">


----------



## Cookiegal

👍


----------



## Izme

Cookiegal said:


> 👍


----------



## Izme

*stokes the fire*
Summer will soon be upon us, the days seem perfect, Ready to swim the ocean waves in a much warmer surf, chilling by the bonfire singing songs of old and new and gazing into the ever so beautiful starry nights unfazed by the city glare. Sigh seems apropo and a beach blanket far enough in so that I don't get swept out to sea during my peaceful sleep.. Such is the life of a beachgoers here at the firepit.......and the purpose of this thread enable push notifications

to be continued
~~~~~~~><">


----------



## RT

Izme said:


> gazing into the ever so beautiful starry nights unfazed by the city glare.


Lucky you! 
and jealous a bit here


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> Lucky you!
> and jealous a bit here


 With covid over per se it's time to move on and get out!
*stokes the fire*

It's so hot here for Seattle! breaking records! 
It's so hot I saw a funeral procession at Dairy Queen
It's so hot here that Chickens are laying boiled eggs
It's so hot here, I just farted to create a breeze

~~~~~><">


----------



## Johnny b

Izme said:


> With covid over per se it's time to move on and get out!
> *stokes the fire*
> 
> It's so hot here for Seattle! breaking records!
> It's so hot I saw a funeral procession at Dairy Queen
> It's so hot here that Chickens are laying boiled eggs
> It's so hot here, I just farted to create a breeze
> 
> ~~~~~><">


Seriously, the pandemic has waned in the US, but the virus Covid-19 will still be here for a while.
imo, it's still time to be cautious.


----------



## RT

Sooo...
I'm dragging some wood to the fire, because I need to punish myself!

But you folks will have to throw it on the fire 

Whot I mean is I almost started a valid computer query thread on TSG that was so simple to answer, it certainly made me rethink the TSG motto "there's no such thing as a stupid question..."

Just a simple annoyance that bugged me and I spent some time searching and got a lot of complicated regedits and multiple stuff came up, none of which worked, turned out all i had to do was refine my search terms.

I sorta wanted to post it because I knew my friends here would come to the rescue!
At the same time wanted to tell what I'd done without success, but that would only lead to conclusion of the TSG motto "...but they're the easiest to answer."
If you see what I mean...

Impatience as a quick cure can only be cured by being patient....

I don't know if that's an original thought right there, but it sounds like it to my mind at this time,....
or if it makes any sense...
 👣


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, I'll throw a log or two on for ya ... Not to worry, Randy. We're here for you ...


----------



## RT

Thanks Mark 
Sometimes I feel like I'm using TSG as a blog, and that surely must annoy some folks
But eventually all things go to the next page


----------



## Johnny b

I'm sorry.....what was the question?


----------



## Gr3iz

Who's on first?


----------



## Johnny b

Johnny b said:


> Seriously, the pandemic has waned in the US, but the virus Covid-19 will still be here for a while.
> imo, it's still time to be cautious.


It's been a month and look how quickly things change. :sad:

Now is the time to be very cautious and careful.
Be well, everyone.


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> I'm sorry.....what was the question?


If you mean mine...?...Too Late!
Already Solved and closed!
A "right" click in the right place at the right time, saved a lot of frustrating time!


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> If you mean mine...?...Too Late!
> ...........................


Has time run out or just come to stay?






But...but...but.....I have an inquiring mind and I want to know.


----------



## RT

I don't know why my band didn't play that one back in the day, seems to be right up our alley 
Or should have been... 

OK John... hmmph...just for you , buddy..... here it is...

Unwanted on the Taskbar - MS News and Interests, getting rid of it,
it's just a right click thing, not a damn complicated regedit ;eek:
See whot I mean?


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> ........................
> See whot I mean?


Darn new-fangled high tech gadgets........
Not a clue.



I like the old tech:










:up:


----------



## RT

That's not tech, _per se. _
Meaning -as some perceive it atm, in these days of modern times - but sure is a result of profound intellect and craftsmanship....and timing


----------



## Johnny b

I remember when it was all the rage.


lol!


----------



## RT

Ok, I'll give you this about that thing (other than the fact I have one, too) 
Not called an Hour Glass, now called an Egg Timer, not so eloquent in it's design.
There was this movie that scared me as a kid because I_ knew_ time was running out for Dorothy  

Gawd, I love that movie to this day! 

It's time to haul a few pieces of wood for the fire, but please don't use the wood from such an elegant piece of Hour Glass as John posted...

I have some driftwood here, be fine for the fire


----------



## Skivvywaver

Fish is a sissy. That is all.


----------



## valis

Skivvywaver said:


> Fish is a sissy. That is all.


No, fish is a Fishy.

Good to see ya squid boy.


----------



## Skivvywaver

I'll be around more. I have been lurking quite a bit lately. I've been reading old posts and wondering what happened to some of the old gang. MSM Hobbes and Hanna are gone. I hope they are okay. LANmaster got the boot. Bea died, Basset died, Jim Pyrite died as well as many more. 
I've been reading and wondering what happed to my old friends.


----------



## valis

We got old my friend, we got old.....that said very good to see the old guard around.

miss Jim terribly. He sent me a Ferrari F! scarf I still have and will never give away. And mind you he was a Merc fan. Basset was a damn tragedy IMO; one of my biggest fears.

GB shows up a few times a year. And of course, Johhny....

But yeah, good to see you man.


----------



## Johnny b

Skivvywaver said:


> ....................
> I've been reading and wondering what happed to my old friends.


A lot have come and gone.
Sad not knowing why.
I suspect some have moved over to one of the many social media sites.

Myself, I find I'm now in that age bracket where many friends from school days have or are about to pass on.
Had a 50th school reunion back in 2014 and it was a bit of a downer.

I even miss those I battled with in the old TSG debate forum lol.


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> A lot have come and gone.
> Sad not knowing why.
> I suspect some have moved over to one of the many social media sites.
> 
> Myself, I find I'm now in that age bracket where many friends from school days have or are about to pass on.
> Had a 50th school reunion back in 2014 and it was a bit of a downer.
> 
> I even miss those I battled with in the old TSG debate forum lol.


the problem with debate these days it is so black and white; nobody will accept new data and reconfigure their hypotheses. That, right there, is IMO the biggest difference in CD between 2001 and 2021.

I could be wrong but you guys all cut my teeth on this and taught me logic and fallacies. Jim helped immensely (as did Buffoon as well; used to chat with him via Skype, hope that idjit is doing well) but it was all trial by fire. Either learn your stuff or quit.

Seeing as how I'm Irish I am faaaaaaaar too stupid to quit so I had to learn from you all and I thank you all for it immensely.

Anyone heard from Mulder? He showed up a few years back and then disappeared just as fast. He and LAN I am curious about.


----------



## Johnny b

Nothing about Mulder or Mike.
I'm curious about where Jaymo wound up.
It's been a while, but I remember he had linkage at Linkedin and seemed to have recovered from that hurricane down in Louisiana. But time flies and I lost contact.

Jaymo sure had a handle on identifying fallacies


----------



## valis

yup. he gave me http://www.don-lindsay-archive.org/skeptic/arguments.html


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> the problem with debate these days it is so black and white; nobody will accept new data and reconfigure their hypotheses. That, right there, is IMO the biggest difference in CD between 2001 and 2021.
> .................


Maybe you forgot the evolution/creation debates? LOL!

I think the biggest difference, aside from the attendance, is the influence social media sites have had on accepted facts that are such obvious distortions of reality.

Kinda like the blogger sites of old, that suffered from the Chinese Whispers syndrome as they quoted each other as authorities 

I could name a lot of issues, but that's really a discussion for Controversial Topics


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> Maybe you forgot the evolution/creation debates? LOL!
> 
> I think the biggest difference, aside from the attendance, is the influence social media sites have had on accepted facts that are such obvious distortions of reality.
> 
> Kinda like the blogger sites of old, that suffered from the Chinese Whispers syndrome as they quoted each other as authorities
> 
> I could name a lot of issues, but that's really a discussion for Controversial Topics


OMG Val! How on earth could I forget that? she was a wonderful debater, never rude and never swaying from her POV. Taught me a TON about religion.....

Oddly enough it was my moniker that caught her attention, as Valis is based on Zoroastrianism.....yeah, we need to kick this over to CD if we want to continue....or CT nowadays......


----------



## Johnny b

CD-----> Civilized Debate LOL!


----------



## Johnny b

I wonder what fish is doing?
I haven't seen a post in a long time.


----------



## valis

he's pelagic, god only knows.


----------



## Skivvywaver

Mulder is fine. He's on facebook. So is Val on the book, Fish as well. I was in touch with a few more folks but some have gone elsewhere to blab. I actually cut my audience way back on all social media sites. Tired of the constant being banned. I don't really use it like I did. Bunch of non hacker pukes in charge. In all of my time here I got 24 hours once with some guy named Stoner. He was a trouble maker.


----------



## Johnny b

Yeah....I heard he was a real pain in the heinie 


LOL!


----------



## Skivvywaver

Johnny b said:


> Yeah....I heard he was a real pain in the heinie
> 
> LOL!


 As I remember it was because of some guy going by RamPage. His thing was system ram and the page file. He kept coming around telling folks to mess around with the page file on their computers. At the time it meant nothing for me to do a total reinstall of windows. so I tested his advice and ended up hosing my install. Then I gave him the business. Jack jumped right in and helped me with him. It was all in good fun but he got all upset over it and reported us. RamPage is long gone.


----------



## Johnny b

Your memory is far greater than mine lol
I remember, vaguely, the name RamPage....but that's about it.

I've forgotten the chiropractor's actual name, that was psychoanalyzing everyone.
I do remember his nic name, but I won't repeat it. Whale 'something or other'  
He wound up with his own web site and you don't need to guess what it was about.


----------



## Skivvywaver

The whale was a Tony Robbins shill. He was a genuine PITA.


----------



## Johnny b

I gotta go 
I hear something in the kitchen calling out to me.
The dinner bell.

Take care. 
See you later.


----------



## Skivvywaver

We had a ton of fun here back in the day. I'll be around Jack...er I mean Johnny.


----------



## Skivvywaver

I've reported this thread to Val, Mulder, and Fish. You know who I miss? That little Canadian. She was cool. We were friends on facebook at one time. I don't think I deleted her? Maybe she tossed me in the lol Not the first or likely the last. I miss you Moonie...of course she's an old married girl now but she liked me better than she liked that creepy Mulder.


----------



## Skivvywaver

Guy deleted me. I never did anything except disagree with his politics. People are way too thin skinned anymore about such things...except for Fish. We're still bros. Even though he is a "liberal". :O


----------



## Johnny b

Easiest way to get along is to disagree with everyone


----------



## Johnny b

Just not all at the same time


----------



## Johnny b

I do remember that fish and Rockin definitely did not get along...at all!


----------



## Skivvywaver

Johnny b said:


> I do remember that fish and Rockin definitely did not get along...at all!


I mentioned that to him in the pm I sent him. I told him he was a sissy and hanging with Rockin. lol


----------



## blues_harp28

Skivvywaver, I have edited your post #1,649 as it contained two words that should not be used in a family friendly forum.
Please be more careful in future.


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> I wonder what fish is doing?
> I haven't seen a post in a long time.


Hi there!!
*Stokes the fire*
Working way too hard in Seattle. It's finally the rainy Season here 
Just turned 60 and bought me an old man derby hat , had a tailgate party with a bunch of coworkers last weekend. It was a blast!











valis said:


> he's pelagic, god only knows.


There are very few pelagic fish to be seen out in the open sea, very rare find


----------



## Izme

Skivvywaver said:


> I mentioned that to him in the pm I sent him. I told him he was a sissy and hanging with Rockin. lol


 Bro! You got me all mess up  And yes I never got along with Rockin, we more like took jabs at eachother constantly. The content of those jabs would be deleted instantly now days in this site


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> Hi there!!
> *Stokes the fire*
> Working way too hard in Seattle. It's finally the rainy Season here
> Just turned 60 and bought me an old man derby hat , had a tailgate party with a bunch of coworkers last weekend. It was a blast!
> View attachment 291207
> 
> 
> There are very few pelagic fish to be seen out in the open sea, very rare find


and your argument? lol.....you are a rare find indeed fishy.....


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> and your argument? lol.....you are a rare find indeed fishy.....


No argument from me and good to see you!


----------



## Skivvywaver

This place seems to be as fun as crotch crickets in 100% humidity anymore. I mean I'd likely have more fun with a "girl" in Thailand. Not much better than da Book.


----------



## Skivvywaver

Johnny b said:


> Easiest way to get along is to disagree with everyone


 Like this?


----------



## Skivvywaver

It seems to me I am not the most popular guy on this forum...not that I care that much. I've had several posts edited. I'd like to know what I said in the last post I put up that was wrong exactly? Now I know why the old members are gone. If that's the way it is, that's the way it is. I really never need computer help anymore and if I do I can find it elsewhere. I am sorry to see TSG acting like facebook. 
I'll stick around until I get a ban. After that..later. Nobody I know here anymore anyway really. I have to go message them on facebook to get them to stop in. Mulder doesn't seem interested and neither does Val.


----------



## Johnny b

I'd miss you, Skivvy.
( I wouldn't have anyone to feel sorry for.......well...... other than ...fish lol )


----------



## Skivvywaver

Ban me once and I am gone. I don't need TSG at all. I needed them once in 2001. I haven't needed them since.


----------



## Johnny b

Skivvywaver said:


> Ban me once and I am gone. I don't need TSG at all. I needed them once in 2001. I haven't needed them since.


If that's anything like fish, you'll be back at least 3 times


----------



## Skivvywaver

Johnny b said:


> If that's anything like fish, you'll be back at least 3 times


 Candy gave us 24 hours once. I won't be back if I am banned. PM me your number or facebook Jack. You are my bro. I mean that.


----------



## Johnny b

I've had to take several days off myself since coming back.
<shrug> It happens.


----------



## Skivvywaver

I'm not to be messed with these days. I really do not care who likes me and who doesn't. I do know I am being watched. 
Hey..why don't you watch dis? lol


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> If that's anything like fish, you'll be back at least 3 times


Hahaha Bro! I still have that record don't I  Or do you???
Ehh this thread is worth so much to me  might as well try to behave and stay in touch with the few I knew way back when before this site went sideways..and most left because of it..So few here now..That i'm' fine with it other then getting insulted by the tight security here, right?
*stokes the fire*
Hands out some hot chocolates for some and hot toddies for others. Put your footprints in this sand a good time indeed...Peace! 
~~~~><'>


----------



## Izme

Skivvywaver said:


> I'm not to be messed with these days. I really do not care who likes me and who doesn't. I do know I am being watched.
> Hey..why don't you watch dis? lol


 Such a red neck sissy! *touche*


----------



## Johnny b

Izme said:


> Hahaha Bro! I still have that record don't I  Or do you???
> .................


Only once for me, and I left on my own accord. 
Glad they took me back .....and you too.


----------



## Cookiegal

@Skivvywaver,

The post in question was edited for profanity and name-calling of another member. It never has been and still isn't acceptable to use profanity even if it's disguised by using a couple of dots to replace two letters to get around the board censors but you already know that. That's why when you do it intentionally and then take exception to it and laugh at the Moderator's post it shows blatant defiance and lack of respect for the staff and the site in general.

Over the past several years we have been more lenient in the CT and Random forums and let things slide that we wouldn't have before but profanity is not one of them. Everyone who's been around here for a while knows that. We have relaxed our rules on using words like "damn" and "ass" even on the technical side as long as they aren't directed at another member as they are commonly accepted in general everyday language for the most part.

So now because you broke the rules and it was pointed out to you on a couple of occasions, you start the TSG bashing and of course your "friends" jump on the bandwagon about how things were "so good" before and now it's so terrible. You seem to think that when you're here there are no rules and anything goes. Well it doesn't work that way. There are rules and everyone is expected to adhere to them. If it's so terrible then why keep coming back? Things were running smoothly.


----------



## Cookiegal

I just want to say that Scott (Skivvywaver) has apologized privately and I am more than happy to accept his sincere apology on behalf of TSG and put this incident behind us.


----------



## Skivvywaver

Thanks Karen. I'll do my best to behave myself.


----------



## Johnny b

Let the good times roll :up:


----------



## Skivvywaver

I'll do my best Jack.


----------



## Skivvywaver

I just noticed. Somewhere in the past couple of days I passed 14,000 posts. That's a lot of B.S.ing around. I love this place like an old home. I really do. I hope B.S.ing is allowed.


----------



## Johnny b

Skivvywaver said:


> ................... I hope B.S.ing is allowed.


Sure thing, just observe fish for a while


----------



## Cookiegal

Skivvywaver said:


> Thanks Karen. I'll do my best to behave myself.


👍


----------



## Cookiegal

Skivvywaver said:


> Somewhere in the past couple of days I passed 14,000 posts


Yeah but you've been around for 20 years!


----------



## valis

Skivvywaver said:


> Thanks Karen. I'll do my best to behave myself.


Lol....ordinarily I would say 'aint gonna hold my breath' but now, older, wiser (heck look at Johnny...other than his idiotic fascination with illegal street racing, hes even calmed down) so yeah, now I think yer good to go. 

Stupid Street Outlaws


----------



## Skivvywaver

And that will be my last attempt at sneaking something in. It just seems to fit with what we do here in random. I probably need to try to help in the upper end of the forums more often. I built my PC a year ago so I am not that out of touch really. I'll likely never build another one.


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> Yeah but you've been around for 20 years!


Quality, NOT quantity.


----------



## Skivvywaver

valis said:


> Lol....ordinarily I would say 'aint gonna hold my breath' but now, older, wiser (heck look at Johnny...other than his idiotic fascination with illegal street racing, hes even calmed down) so yeah, now I think yer good to go.
> 
> Stupid Street Outlaws


 I am going to do my best. Honestly I never want banned from here. I am not around as much as I used to be. I used to live here. It's almost like coming home to visit when I do stop in. I have friends here. Just keep in mind I am not exactly the same as I used to be. You pay tolls in life.


----------



## valis

None of us are. Life happens.


----------



## Gr3iz

<sigh> Ain't that the truth! ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Lol....ordinarily I would say 'aint gonna hold my breath' but now, older, wiser (heck look at Johnny...other than his idiotic fascination with illegal street racing, hes even calmed down) so yeah, now I think yer good to go.
> 
> Stupid Street Outlaws


How come there's no :down: for the comments window?   ?


----------



## Izme

Cookiegal said:


> I just want to say that Scott (Skivvywaver) has apologized privately and I am more than happy to accept his sincere apology on behalf of TSG and put this incident behind us.


Indeed! 


Skivvywaver said:


> Thanks Karen. I'll do my best to behave myself.


For the good of the firepit 


Johnny b said:


> Let the good times roll


It's a Cars song from the 80s but I agree



Skivvywaver said:


> I'll do my best Jack.


A ******* always tries to do his best until his lawn sprinkler falls off his ford pickup 



Skivvywaver said:


> I just noticed. Somewhere in the past couple of days I passed 14,000 posts. That's a lot of B.S.ing around. I love this place like an old home. I really do. I hope B.S.ing is allowed.


Tap your ruby slippers together Dorothy "there's no place like home"



Johnny b said:


> Sure thing, just observe fish for a while


Do you know how absolutely boring it is to observe fish? Still don't sell me short bro! I've got a few tricks left.. ~~~~><">


----------



## Izme

Almost forgot before my head hits my pillow hard from a hard day at work
*stokes the fire to raging proportions* "got any hot dogs or mallows?
~~><:>


----------



## grandma77

Stokes the fire... missing Bea, Val, Gypsy Grace and a few others. Been a while since I have been on. Life has so many twists and turns and real life has taken over for me for a few years now. Last month I lost my sister in law to covid. My sister almost lost her husband three times. He will never be the same. This virus is ugly. I hope you all are well. ❤


----------



## Izme

Cookiegal said:


> @Skivvywaver,of course your "friends" jump on the bandwagon about how things were "so good" before and now it's so terrible. You seem to think that when you're here there are no rules and anything goes. Well it doesn't work that way. There are rules and everyone is expected to adhere to them. If it's so terrible then why keep coming back? Things were running smothly.


I must say because of you so many will never come back Coooooookie!
That's why It doesn't matter how beloved this thread is. This site used to be so cool and we could post pics like sheep attached to the front of members and so forth. Without you deleting it! A feel good thread of sorts. Where all of US good non anal people could gather. Than Mike brought you in. And many many left including me now. I won't come to a place where im unhappy and you are the reason! stokes the fire for the last time


----------



## blues_harp28

Izme, I have edited your post as this is and will remain a family friendly forum. Please bear that mind. Thank you.


----------



## Johnny b

Izme said:


> ..........................stokes the fire for the last time


Time changes all things, Izme.
Everyone you knew, I knew ...that we all miss, they changed with it and many are else where.
This site changed a lot during my absence.
It's what the owner wanted and the administrators and moderators carried out.
I miss those old times.
But I also like being here, now.
It has a lot to offer.
It seems more focused tech help and that is it's intended function.
The tech help here is top notch and deal with much more sophisticated technologies than before.

The 'old me' some times comes out to play and gets reprimanded.
I regret but I stay.
And I'll stay as long as they'll have me.
But I have to play nice 
It's not THAT hard!
( I admit, I do get a bit edgy from time to time lol )

I'd hoped Scott would come back.
Maybe he still will.

You don't need to leave. It's your choice, one way or another.


----------



## LauraMJ

Izme said:


> I must say because of you so many will never come back Coooooookie!
> That's why It doesn't matter how beloved this thread is. This site used to be so cool and we could post pics like sheep attached to the front of members and so forth. Without you deleting it! A feel good thread of sorts. Where all of US good non anal people could gather. Than Mike brought you in. And many many left including me now. I won't come to a place where im unhappy and you are the reason! stokes the fire for the last time


In all honesty, Izme, any of us would have, and do, moderate in the same manner as Cookiegal. We are following the vision for this forum as discussed extensively between the staff and the owner. So for you to be making such accusations at Cookiegal is the same as making such accusations to all of us on the staff, as well as the owner of the site. NONE of us on the staff make any moderating decisions lightly, almost all are discussed amongst the staff in general, and EVERY moderation is logged in the staff forum for all the staff to see. Cookiegal is not a force of one, nor even the last word on decisions....nor am I, nor anyone, other than Mike, who is the owner. Generally, even Mike will go along with a consensus.

So to single out Cookiegal, or any one staff member, is incredibly unfair.

Cookiegal is retired and often has more time to be on the forums than some of us do, which means she often does log more moderation posts than others, but that is simply because she is gracious enough and cares enough about this forum to spend her time here. Attacking her personally in such a public way is incredibly and shockingly asinine and ungrateful for her dedication to following MIKE'S RULES FOR THIS FORUM.

Frankly, I'm astonished at you.


----------



## LauraMJ

Johnny b said:


> Time changes all things, Izme.
> Everyone you knew, I knew ...that we all miss, they changed with it and many are else where.
> This site changed a lot during my absence.
> It's what the owner wanted and the administrators and moderators carried out.
> I miss those old times.
> But I also like being here, now.
> It has a lot to offer.
> It seems more focused tech help and that is it's intended function.
> The tech help here is top notch and deal with much more sophisticated technologies than before.
> 
> The 'old me' some times comes out to play and gets reprimanded.
> I regret but I stay.
> And I'll stay as long as they'll have me.
> But I have to play nice
> It's not THAT hard!
> ( I admit, I do get a bit edgy from time to time lol )
> 
> I'd hoped Scott would come back.
> Maybe he still will.
> 
> You don't need to leave. It's your choice, one way or another.


Exactly, and thank you for understanding.


----------



## Drabdr

LauraMJ said:


> In all honesty, Izme, any of us would have, and do, moderate in the same manner as Cookiegal. We are following the vision for this forum as discussed extensively between the staff and the owner. So for you to be making such accusations at Cookiegal is the same as making such accusations to all of us on the staff, as well as the owner of the site. NONE of us on the staff make any moderating decisions lightly, almost all are discussed amongst the staff in general, and EVERY moderation is logged in the staff forum for all the staff to see. Cookiegal is not a force of one, nor even the last word on decisions....nor am I, nor anyone, other than Mike, who is the owner. Generally, even Mike will go along with a consensus.
> 
> So to single out Cookiegal, or any one staff member, is incredibly unfair.
> 
> Cookiegal is retired and often has more time to be on the forums than some of us do, which means she often does log more moderation posts than others, but that is simply because she is gracious enough and cares enough about this forum to spend her time here. Attacking her personally in such a public way is incredibly and shockingly asinine and ungrateful for her dedication to following MIKE'S RULES FOR THIS FORUM.
> 
> Frankly, I'm astonished at you.


Umm... I'm sorry. I just deleted the post to which this is referring. I didn't see your post here Laura. I "undeleted" it.

At no time, anywhere, is it OK to disrespect the staff on discussion boards and/or social media. Folks don't get paid for things, and don't deserve to be called out.

In all of my years of moderating, I'm not sure I've ever met somebody who is as fair, patient, caring, and open-minded as Cookiegal. This site is eternally grateful for all of her efforts.

Izme... come on man. You've been around here for a long time and, as a general rule, members always get a pretty fair shake on things. It's not right to be calling somebody out for one action on one particular day. I suggest any further discussion on this subject needs to occur privately and not in this thread. 
*******

Ok... folks.... enough of this and the heavy stuff. This is a fun, light-hearted thread in random discussion!


----------



## TechGuy

Drabdr said:


> In all of my years of moderating, I'm not sure I've ever met somebody who is as fair, patient, caring, and open-minded as Cookiegal. This site is eternally grateful for all of her efforts.


I agree completely. Thanks to Laura for her great comments as well.

Any time there is a group of people, especially as diverse as this, there will be disagreements as to what the rules should be. However, disagreeing about the rules should not take the form of cursing, name calling, and disrespect. Much of that has been edited out of this thread, but it had no place being here in the first place.

I suspect people don't realize how much discussion and consideration takes place behind the scenes when an issue arrises. Karen, Laura, and the Moderators who volunteer here do a great job. No one is perfect, but I believe everyone genuinely tries to be fair and balanced.


----------



## Gr3iz

<tossing another log on the fire>

Nice day if it doesn't rain ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Do you guys keep any s'mores around here?


----------



## Gr3iz

I think they hide the "fixin's" under that rock over there ...


----------



## Couriant

Gr3iz said:


> I think they hide the "fixin's" under that rock over there ...


shhh don't tell him....


----------



## Gr3iz

But, Mike's my friend. He'd tell me, if he knew and I didn't ... 
At least, I'd like to think he would ... ;-)
He would, right?


----------



## Couriant

Gr3iz said:


> But, Mike's my friend. He'd tell me, if he knew and I didn't ...
> At least, I'd like to think he would ... ;-)
> He would, right?


I doubt he would tell his spouse...


----------



## Gr3iz

You mean, he wouldn't even tell Mrs. TechGuy? W0W! I feel honored that he'd tell me! ;-)


----------



## Izme

Thanks for all of your comments. I have indeed came here for a long time. 18 years..I wanted to create a feel good thread called the firepit but it seems that when I come in here that it doesn't feel like a feel good thread. I'm not sure of the intentions of so many moderators and Mr.Cermak posting here, it feels like even more control in which I mean has gotten so strict and not like the old days, we could attach a face in Photoshop to a Halloween costume behind a sheep of a man or be more blunt..pins and needles..Or support?. Perhaps in my so called intuition it's a way to tell me that you can continue to use this thread as long as you use control and keep this thread open and positive as long as you follow the rules layed down by Mike and all of his Moderators. The bottom line is this thread has a deep and long history. And I want to thank all of you for being part of it. ~~~~<">


----------



## Gr3iz

And thank you for starting it! 

Time to feed the fire ...


----------



## help4me

Oh the memories. The horse races, the sand chairs. The toasted mallows and hot chocolate. But above all, the friendship. Some beautiful souls wandered through the fire pit.


----------



## Izme

Two choices on my mind..I'm on this road here, should I give way to a control i'm not even used to or try to express myself? A million post's and perhaps I'm holding on too tight or just let it go? Do I want to let it happen? Do I want to just walk away? It will always be so cold without the warmth of the firepit for me. I don't want to just let the fire go out.. but I have to think about it as I stare hard into the future. This peaceful thread sanctuary or do I just step out of the fire and stoke it for the last time? ~~~~>">


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> Oh the memories. The horse races, the sand chairs. The toasted mallows and hot chocolate. But above all, the friendship. Some beautiful souls wandered through the fire pit.


 No doubt!


----------



## Izme

Stokes the fire


----------



## Blackmirror

Is there room for me 🥳
passes a bottle ginger wine round 🥂


----------



## help4me

Always room for you! ❤


----------



## Blackmirror

I feel all warm and fuzzy … hang on I’m on fire 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Izme

Stokes the Fire
Hot chocolate with mallows or a hot toddy? hmmm
It's been raining cats and dogs here which is pretty interesting watching all those humane society folks running around trying to catch all of them 

Just read through a bunch this thread from the start. That was so refreshing. Jim/Pyrite was a fun read, I miss that guy and all the other members that used to be here. Reminds me how really special this thread is!

Okay, time to go body surfing in this very cold water. Ehhh you only live once

~~~><">


----------



## Izme

Blackmirror said:


> I feel all warm and fuzzy … hang on I'm on fire 🤣🤣🤣


 Great to see you!
The water is right there, jump in before you burn yourself up!


----------



## Izme

Time ta saddle up ma horse mmm hmmm


----------



## help4me

Glutton for punishment I see. Your gonna lose fishy!


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> Glutton for punishment I see. Your gonna lose fishy!


Pffft, My prize stallion for that horse you bought on Amazon? Besides I'm wearing my lucky Chaps


----------



## Izme

chaps r a tad on the chaffing side too


----------



## Izme

n why does everyone here for the most part call me Fishy? That's like saying beef wellington tastes fishy vs. wow! This fish is great anyhoo Crispy-tender-tasty and so on


----------



## RT

Izme said:


> Hot chocolate with mallows or a hot toddy?


Both, please


----------



## RT

Izme said:


> n why does everyone here for the most part call me Fishy?


I blame Mike, or your previous swimmy avatar


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> Both, please


 Hi RT! ltns
You must be a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Izme

I blame really cheesy kung fu movies or or way too many condiments on my big mac


----------



## RT

Izme said:


> You must be a glutton for punishment.


How many times have I've wondered the same


----------



## Izme

Don't make me count that high


----------



## Izme

I'm trying to train my prized stallion right now to beats Bonnie's Amazon horse..Will someone please stoke the fire? sheeesh..drinks r under that driftwood


----------



## RT

Izme said:


> drinks r under that driftwood


OK , I'll try...pretty weak though, need one of driftwood drinks...


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> OK , I'll try...pretty weak though, need one of driftwood drinks..


K. Bro just leave a tip in the tip jar. Bonnie needs help in buying a real horse!


----------



## Izme

Driftwood drink must be everclear or absinthe?


----------



## Izme

Right now? I'm just thinkin of bacon. Thin or thick sliced.. with or without pepper? Fried-Wrapped-Topped-Inserted and Added

stokes the fire
~~~><">


----------



## help4me

One of these days fish you're gonna get your tail fin handed to you! 


How you doing RT?


----------



## Shellae

I'll help....stokes fire, adds a log or two.


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> One of these days fish you're gonna get your tail fin handed to you!


I absolutely agree to disagree to such nonsense Therefore me and my laptop are sitting in a tree t e x t i n g!

Some folks pffffft


----------



## Izme

Shellae said:


> I'll help....stokes fire, adds a log or two.


 Thank you and welcome to our firepit thread just watch out those pesky lil jellyfish washed up on the beach


----------



## Blackmirror

That was close ,I’m just a bit singed round the edges


----------



## Izme

Blackmirror said:


> That was close ,I'm just a bit singed round the edges


Great! For some reason that reminded me of wile e coyote


----------



## Izme

On page 8 of this thread then 
i found this from 
valis:
fishy......hmmm.....rap?

fishy wishy, izme chablis
boom chikka boom boom boom
martial arts, rene descartes
firepits, lookin' like Spitz
a simple man with some complex charts

boom boom chikka boom

killer mustache
no bling just flash
chuck norris, he be runnin'

boom boom chikka boom

run dm to the c
take their lessons from thee
my rhymes they be stunnin

boom boom chikka to the bazoom.



peace bro.


----------



## Izme

Haven't seen Gypsy or Twinny for some time just to mention a few so far. It's so fun to read back in this thread

stokes the fire
~~~><">


----------



## Izme

I forgot about some of the great writings and poetry in here
From Twinny on page 10 which is apropo for this time:

The cold winds of Spring swirl the ashes in the firepit that were somehow untouched by the rains that have drenched the area. The fire tried in vain against the onslaught and with one last puff the rains won out. The smell of the firepit is unpleasant and offers no welcome. The surrounding sands show no footprints of the visitors that once tended the fires. Only a soggy puddle here and there where the rain water has yet to soak in.

The sun sits behind the clouds offering no warmth and the day wears on as dreary as it began. An occasional gull swoops and screeches its own distaste at the water that offers no tasty treat.

At the edge of the sand where the grasses meet, a lone bud struggles against the odds.


----------



## Izme

I think that reading this thread is just as good as most books I've read

From Dot on page 22:
life is a gift to behold
cherish it like a baby
maybe sometimes we can feel out in the cold
we want more than ever before
score points, be the best
unrest can make us feel tethered,caught in a trap
no way forwards, only back..
never lose touch with yourself
knowledge and love gives you great wealth
embrace it, nurture it every day
it's the right way to go..
just know that you're rich in every way..


----------



## Izme

So I'll close out the night with a profound as great description of the fire pit from Bonnie on page 25:

The memories
the stories
a sand chair for each

The mallows
the chocolate
always within our reach

The races
The horses
thoughts that teach

The friendship
The meeting of souls
here at our firepit beach.


----------



## grandma77

Good to see some old familiar faces stoking the fire. Yes the old days were fun, some have moved on, some have passed on, some have been caught up in the throws of what we term real life. But it is nice to come back to the firepit and reminisce. Thank you Fish for looking back at some of the old post...I too have looked back too because of you. I have never been a great contributor, I don't have the eloquence that many of you have in writing and maybe that is why I enjoyed Twin and her writing so much. Keep stoking the fires!! We all need the place of peace and rest to come to once in a while in this chaotic world. I would race you on a horse if someone could help me get on the horse lol. Stokes the fire, leaves a plate of chocolate chip cookies and a big bowl of popcorn for everyone to enjoy. Ahhh feel the warm of the fire!!!


----------



## Izme

grandma77 said:


> Good to see some old familiar faces stoking the fire. Yes the old days were fun, some have moved on, some have passed on, some have been caught up in the throws of what we term real life. But it is nice to come back to the firepit and reminisce. Thank you Fish for looking back at some of the old post...I too have looked back too because of you. I have never been a great contributor, I don't have the eloquence that many of you have in writing and maybe that is why I enjoyed Twin and her writing so much. Keep stoking the fires!! We all need the place of peace and rest to come to once in a while in this chaotic world. I would race you on a horse if someone could help me get on the horse lol. Stokes the fire, leaves a plate of chocolate chip cookies and a big bowl of popcorn for everyone to enjoy. Ahhh feel the warm of the fire!!!


Stokes the fire
Hi Fellow Beachgoer
It's not about what you have contributed it's about just be with us at the beach-sharing our thoughts and a big cup of hot chocolate or whatever
I think Bonnie might beat me, she has such a nice horse (not an Amazon horse)
I'd be glad to lift you up on one of our horses in the stable!
You're right we all need a place like this

~~~><">


----------



## Izme

The race is almost here, I'll have to make sure there are no big pieces of driftwood-debris etc in our path down the beach.. okay i'm waiting for a few smart remarks about fish can't ride horses and so on


----------



## Izme

hmmm, what should the prize be?


----------



## help4me

The horses are saddled and ready to go. C'mon Grandma, let's get you up on your horse. We're taking fish out today!!!


----------



## grandma77

Izme said:


> hmmm, what should the prize be?


I'll take a new body, say 30 years old lol!!!


----------



## grandma77

help4me said:


> The horses are saddled and ready to go. C'mon Grandma, let's get you up on your horse. We're taking fish out today!!!


As long as he helps me up on the horse I am up for it lol!!! Giddy up!!!!


----------



## Izme

grandma77 said:


> I'll take a new body, say 30 years old lol!!!


Well you can race with us! Wait! two ladies against one fish?


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> The horses are saddled and ready to go. C'mon Grandma, let's get you up on your horse. We're taking fish out today!!!


I knew you had an ace in the hole


----------



## Izme

Helps Grandma up on hopefully a horse slower than mine


----------



## Izme

Do we have an announcer?


----------



## Izme

tries to hobble Bonnie's horse shhhhhhh


----------



## Izme

Gives Grandma's horse 4 shots of whiskey


----------



## Izme

okay, let's get up to the line now, Grandma's horse is acting strange for some reason. the race will be 1 mile down and 1 mile up, okay?


----------



## Izme

Are you both ready?


----------



## grandma77

Izme said:


> Helps Grandma up on hopefully a horse slower than mine


My horse is a 17 hand bay colored thoroughbred!!


----------



## grandma77

Izme said:


> Are you both ready?


Ready!!!


----------



## Izme

Bonnie's at work and I have a few things to get done . We'll need to set a time I think


----------



## Izme

Or you and I can race now? Bonnie can catch the second race


----------



## Izme

grandma77 said:


> My horse is a 17 hand bay colored thoroughbred!!


Very Beautiful!
Mine is a two year old Cinnamon Arabian


----------



## grandma77

We can wait for Bonnie.. I will check back later then.... hopefully my horse will be sober and no hang over!!!


----------



## Izme

You got on the horse so why waste the moment?


----------



## Izme

grandma77 said:


> We can wait for Bonnie.. I will check back later then.... hopefully my horse will be sober and no hang over!!!


LoL 
Okay that sounds better!


----------



## grandma77

Izme said:


> Very Beautiful!
> Mine is a two year old Cinnamon Arabian


My horse is 3 1/2, yours is beautiful but I think I can beat you lol


----------



## grandma77

Which do you think is mine lol!!!


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> On page 8 of this thread then
> i found this from
> valis:
> fishy......hmmm.....rap?
> 
> fishy wishy, izme chablis
> boom chikka boom boom boom
> martial arts, rene descartes
> firepits, lookin' like Spitz
> a simple man with some complex charts
> 
> boom boom chikka boom
> 
> killer mustache
> no bling just flash
> chuck norris, he be runnin'
> 
> boom boom chikka boom
> 
> run dm to the c
> take their lessons from thee
> my rhymes they be stunnin
> 
> boom boom chikka to the bazoom.
> 
> 
> 
> peace bro.


Keeeeerist that brings back memories....


----------



## Gr3iz

Tim, you're a man of many -- Um, talents? ;-)


----------



## Izme

grandma77 said:


> My horse is 3 1/2, yours is beautiful but I think I can beat you lol


You can try lil missy!



grandma77 said:


> Which do you think is mine lol!!!


Not sure. Which one?


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Keeeeerist that brings back memories....


Back when you were younger and better looking, no loss of memory or brain fog issues


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Tim, you're a man of many -- Um, talents? ;-)


 I know right, he's like an older version of Vanilla Ice (Ice Ice Baby)


----------



## Izme

Not as good as Eminem either


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, he does have a commanding (read "loud") voice! ;-)


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Well, he does have a commanding (read "loud") voice! ;-)


Looks kind of funny with the pants hanging way down, bling $ necklace and his cap turned sideways "yo! Sup my playa beachgoers?" Kinda glad he quit that whole rapper Valis Tea persona 

And a really sharp wit-canny-ingenious and brainy. Pretty fly for a tech guy


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> 2,000,000,000?  That's a mighty big number, (And if it's a projection of the future continuations, then we got a good long time here....  )


From Page 1- 2nd Post

By then we have become A.I.


----------



## Izme

Hi my name is cybertron fish2 I need more data!


----------



## Izme

He had more try at rap stardom
Valis Tea is in the houseee!
Boom ch boom boom
er e er e er
Like a fast talking mouseee
So don't be disrespecting
it's words that i'm connecting
It's a tech g reflecting
Valis tea in da house
Boom ch boom boom
er e er e er
Grew up in a trailer on marssss
Where there's lots of flying carsss
I wasn't really bling
and my lil dog mini g couldn't sing
so I got me a flying carrr
Boom ch boom boom
er e er e er
But that didn't get me far
got a ticket coming back from the virtual barrr
but it's all good
cuz i'm from the Mar's hood
and you know i'm good
aight?
Boom ch boom boom


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> Back when you were younger and better looking, no loss of memory or brain fog issues


Yeah....i dont quite remember those....i mean, yeah, good looking and all but the rest is a haze...


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Tim, you're a man of many -- Um, talents? ;-)


Many, MANY moons ago...and dont forget I majored in English lol


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> Looks kind of funny with the pants hanging way down, bling $ necklace and his cap turned sideways "yo! Sup my playa beachgoers?" Kinda glad he quit that whole rapper Valis Tea persona
> 
> And a really sharp wit-canny-ingenious and brainy. Pretty fly for a tech guy


valis tea persona
You know you wanna
I aint from Arizona
I have a nice aroma

My ex wife is from Oklahoma

*drops mike on foot and limps off the stage*

hematoma!

Boom chikka boom boom


----------



## help4me

This is great!


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, please, don't encourage them! ;-)


----------



## valis

Boom boom chikka boom.


----------



## valis

They call me....
Fishy
I am sorta
Squishy
I rhyme with
Izme

Boom chikka boom dang boom 

Lol


----------



## help4me

Gr3iz said:


> Oh, please, don't encourage them! ;-)


Oh but this is funny


----------



## valis

Brings out the 'best' in us lol.


----------



## valis

Seem to recall this as well....


----------



## valis

And btw...maple bacon doggo still rules.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> valis tea persona
> You know you wanna
> I aint from Arizona
> I have a nice aroma
> 
> My ex wife is from Oklahoma
> 
> *drops mike on foot and limps off the stage*
> 
> hematoma!
> 
> Boom chikka boom boom





valis said:


> They call me....
> Fishy
> I am sorta
> Squishy
> I rhyme with
> Izme
> 
> Boom chikka boom dang boom
> 
> Lol


Yo bro! That's priceless! 

stokes the fire


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Seem to recall this as well....


Dude, once a rapper, always a rapper! 

Guess who's back
Valis Tea is back
I'm Valis Tea, yes I'm the real Tea
All you other Tea wanna be's are just imitating
So won't the real Valis Tea please stand up
Please stand up, please stand up
So I have been sent here to destroy you
And there's a million of us just like me
Who look like me; who just don't rap like me
Who dress like me; walk, talk and act like me
And just might be the next best thing but not quite me
Rapper Tea the real G

~~~><">


----------



## valis

Okay that was awesome.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Okay that was awesome.




Stokes the firepit now also known as the rap-pit


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> And btw...maple bacon doggo still rules.


 I'll say a BLT with 1/4 lb. of thick cut pepper bacon-early girl tomato-iceberg lettuce with a chipotle mayo


----------



## Izme

Cool spring breezes
cuddle close to the fire
misty beach spray
watching the waves roll in
The seagulls are up early
The smell of fresh coffee brewing
with the scent of ocean air
time to go comb the beach
barefoot of course
with coffee in hand
what will I find today?
Perhaps a message in a bottle?
From one of you?

stokes the fire. leaves some goodies under the big driftwood next to the firepit
~~~><">


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> I'll say a BLT with 1/4 lb. of thick cut pepper bacon-early girl tomato-iceberg lettuce with a chipotle mayo


You know the maple bacon doggo vid correct?


----------



## valis

Tosses a log on the fire....

Dude who hired me 12 years ago quit today...really sucks. He not only took a chance on me but really helped me on personal stuff through my divorce. Good dude. Really hit me harder than I thought it would but glad to know I am not the only person affected.


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> Cool spring breezes
> cuddle close to the fire
> misty beach spray
> watching the waves roll in
> The seagulls are up early
> The smell of fresh coffee brewing
> with the scent of ocean air
> time to go comb the beach
> barefoot of course
> with coffee in hand
> what will I find today?
> Perhaps a message in a bottle?
> From one of you?
> 
> stokes the fire. leaves some goodies under the big driftwood next to the firepit
> ~~~><">


Cool spring breezes.
Oregon ocean freezes
Closer to the fire always
Brings out more desires
Seagulls suck
We are laying in muck
Wheres the booze?


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Well, he does have a commanding (read "loud") voice! ;-)


You know what? I was finally told that today. Emperors New Clothes.

Nobody told me I was loud over the past years. Ive now adjusted my mike but man, that surprised me. Why on earth did nobody say anything lol....


----------



## valis

Its a thursday night
Life is going all right
Working too hard
But I am still the travelling bard.

I know I am old and more in the rear view than out the front
It has always been more than just the hunt
Raising a kid, being a father
Life is a wondrous bother

This site makes me happy


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> Dude who hired me 12 years ago quit today


Tony/Fernando?


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> Nobody told me I was loud over the past years. Ive now adjusted my mike but man, that surprised me. Why on earth did nobody say anything lol....


Some people just are loud. I really thought that was your normal ... <shrug>


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Some people just are loud. I really thought that your normal ... <shrug>


It probably is. I did a LOT of shooting in my youth, did my own hand loading, and have tinnitus bad in my left ear (southy shooter but right eye dominant; only reason Im glad I didnt go military as they would have had me shoot righty) but yeah...apparently I need to work on my volume.


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Tony/Fernando?


Nope, he has never been here. He hired ME in 2010, Tony was hired like 2020.


----------



## valis

Boom chicka boom sad boom

*tosses a new GREEN log on the fire to hear it spit as the sap pops


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> Nope, he has never been here. He hired ME in 2010, Tony was hired like 2020.


Gotcha! Say "Hi" to Tony for me. I presume he will be back when things settle down a bit.


----------



## Gr3iz

Lotsa smoke, too! Keeps the mosquitoes away! ;-)


----------



## valis

Snap, crackle, and pop, my friend.


----------



## valis

Or rather.....


SNAP CRACKLE AND POP lol


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!!

Not to mention sizzling like a steak ...


----------



## help4me

valis said:


> Snap, crackle, and pop, my friend.


What.... Did you stand up????

Lol.... At my age, I can be the voice over for a bowl of rice crispies!


----------



## help4me

As the fire burns 
Two cardinals perch on nearby drift wood 

As the fire burns 
Memories of all who have sat with us here 

As the fire burns 
The friendships warm the soul beyond the flames 

As the fire burns


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> You know the maple bacon doggo vid correct?


Please explain said doggo?



valis said:


> Tosses a log on the fire....
> 
> Dude who hired me 12 years ago quit today...really sucks. He not only took a chance on me but really helped me on personal stuff through my divorce. Good dude. Really hit me harder than I thought it would but glad to know I am not the only person affected.


At my work we are all one big family at least the one's that have stayed a long time. STC subject to change is the absolute norm. We can lose anyone anytime such as life. The main thing is to keep in touch with people like that, but most of the time we are like driftwood and lose site of each other in the future current and it is what it is



valis said:


> Cool spring breezes.
> Oregon ocean freezes
> Closer to the fire always
> Brings out more desires
> Seagulls suck
> We are laying in muck
> Wheres the booze?


Pessimistic poetry. I've used it as well


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> As the fire burns
> Two cardinals perch on nearby drift wood
> 
> As the fire burns
> Memories of all who have sat with us here
> 
> As the fire burns
> The friendships warm the soul beyond the flames
> 
> As the fire burns


 Very Good Bonnie, this thread is coming back and poetry is a big part of it. Keep it coming. You're very special to this place and it's history

Remember folks to stoke the fire and keep it lit because when it goes out. We may not find our way back. A symbolic jesture I suppose. But when it wasn't stoked it shut down everything because that meant something else. Not sure what

Stokes the fire
~~~><">


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> Please explain said doggo?
> 
> At my work we are all one big family at least the one's that have stayed a long time. STC subject to change is the absolute norm. We can lose anyone anytime such as life. The main thing is to keep in touch with people like that, but most of the time we are like driftwood and lose site of each other in the future current and it is what it is


Maple bacon doggo....https://youtu.be/wKXOLPmfr6k

Yeah, I am happy for him. Still sucks the Big McGwapo. He is a freaking force to be reckoned with (Scottish with a temper even worse than mine) but the dude always had your back. This is by choice btw; the work enviro has gotten a bit toxic over the past few years. He is nowhere near the first senior leader that said to heck with this.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Maple bacon doggo....https://youtu.be/wKXOLPmfr6k
> 
> Yeah, I am happy for him. Still sucks the Big McGwapo. He is a freaking force to be reckoned with (Scottish with a temper even worse than mine) but the dude always had your back. This is by choice btw; the work enviro has gotten a bit toxic over the past few years. He is nowhere near the first senior leader that said to heck with this.


I'll look it up later, just got home from work. I've seen it all too much in my long life. The worst part other than losing and awesome boss is when the new guy comes in gunz a blazin "I'm the new sheriff in town" Has no real idea of the whole dynamic and culture of the organization and runs around marking his territory on all of the fence posts in a 5 mile square radius or you get lucky and he's at least half as good as your last boss?


----------



## Izme

Toxicity-Tired of working there and/or with the same people-place went to the negative side and so on, rumors-conjectures-red tape-caution tape-non working coffee machine-bad janitors that forgot to clean the urinals-passive aggressive co workers-or just down right mean people all that adds up


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> I'll look it up later, just got home from work. I've seen it all too much in my long life. The worst part other than losing and awesome boss is when the new guy comes in gunz a blazin "I'm the new sheriff in town" Has no real idea of the whole dynamic and culture of the organization and runs around marking his territory on all of the fence posts in a 5 mile square radius or you get lucky and he's at least half as good as your last boss?


Yup...that is PRECISELY my fear. Worst part is they have decided to look and hire outside, as opposed to internal. Thats gonna cause a few issues and raise a few hackles.

Dunno if youve ever seen Beverly Hills Cop 2, but I can totally see a Lutz character mosey in.


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> Toxicity-Tired of working there and/or with the same people-place went to the negative side and so on, rumors-conjectures-red tape-caution tape-non working coffee machine-bad janitors that forgot to clean the urinals-passive aggressive co workers-or just down right mean people all that adds up


He has his head screwed on tight. I know how he feels. Quite honestly? I would NOT be surprised to see him back in a year or two. It is his time now though.


----------



## Izme

We got a new GM 2 months ago and the first 2 days of him starting he wanted to mess with my department. We had words. He didn't exactly know the dynamics and culture as well and he still doesn't and the end result is several good people walked. I won't take that approach, 4 arguments and I won each one so far so I think I may even help him to finally learn the dynamics and culture in this place, at least in my department


----------



## valis

I hit 12 years earlier this month so Im sorta the person everyone turns to, SPECIFICALLY because I know the culture and all the tricks.

I gotta say....I am curious as to whom they hire and how they fit in. Got big shoes to fill and 50 people are already sure that they wont be able to fill them. Should be interesting.

And I got a front row seat.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> He has his head screwed on tight. I know how he feels. Quite honestly? I would NOT be surprised to see him back in a year or two. It is his time now though.


Well something may have unscrewed his head a tad at that place and he just didn't want is unscrewed anymore.


----------



## valis

Work sucks so I drift away
Got a place


Izme said:


> Well something may have unscrewed his head a tad at that place and he just didn't want is unscrewed anymore.


Yup. Not my concern as long as he is happy.

Btw...maple bacon doggo is all of a minute long...you can do it.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> I hit 12 years earlier this month so Im sorta the person everyone turns to, SPECIFICALLY because I know the culture and all the tricks.
> 
> I gotta say....I am curious as to whom they hire and how they fit in. Got big shoes to fill and 50 people are already sure that they wont be able to fill them. Should be interesting.
> 
> And I got a front row seat.


Well, many times workers get so comfortable with the norm the routine no waves we got this..logic, when somebody comes in a throws a pebble in that pond it can ripple into a storm, a tsunami of sorts or sometimes the pebble is nothing but a small ripple and never gains strength, indeed you're an observer of the exact time that pebble dropped, should be interesting just get the lifeboat ready just in case


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Work sucks so I drift away
> Got a place
> 
> Btw...maple bacon doggo is all of a minute long...you can do it.


haha


----------



## Izme

The pond that the pebble was thrown is the workforce there and it's culture


----------



## Izme

Hiring outside is exactly as the term outside states. outside of any real connection to the place other than some videos and a few meetings with a board-committee. Never putting a single cobblestone in the already established yellow brick road


----------



## Izme

Well vieil ami.

I'm tired and it's time to rest, I will pick this up tomorrow

Stokes the fire high before bed

~~~><">


----------



## help4me

Izme said:


> Very Good Bonnie, this thread is coming back and poetry is a big part of it. Keep it coming. You're very special to this place and it's history
> 
> Remember folks to stoke the fire and keep it lit because when it goes out. We may not find our way back. A symbolic jesture I suppose. But when it wasn't stoked it shut down everything because that meant something else. Not sure what
> 
> Stokes the fire
> ~~~><">


There fire will never go out, as long as there is someone left who remembers, who cares. Even after a very long absence, look how many found their way back.

Now, how about I whip up some bacon, eggs, pancakes, hash browns, and some coffee. Nothing beats food cooked over an open fire!


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> There fire will never go out, as long as there is someone left who remembers, who cares. Even after a very long absence, look how many found their way back.
> 
> Now, how about I whip up some bacon, eggs, pancakes, hash browns, and some coffee. Nothing beats food cooked over an open fire!


Stokes the fire
embers dancing about overhead

Yum, sounds good to me. Got any coffee?


----------



## Izme

Long day, having a few friends over to play some pool,eat some pacific northwest salmon and drink a few local IPA's

cheers beachgoers
stokes the fire


----------



## help4me

Long week. But I got to kick back on my porch with some tunes, a few brews, and watch a storm roll in. The tornado sirens did kind of drown out my music though. And for all those wondering, in Kansas, we don't go to the basement or seek shelter when the sirens go off. We go outside.


----------



## Gr3iz

<tossing another log on the fire>


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> Long week. But I got to kick back on my porch with some tunes, a few brews, and watch a storm roll in. The tornado sirens did kind of drown out my music though. And for all those wondering, in Kansas, we don't go to the basement or seek shelter when the sirens go off. We go outside.


No tornadoes here thankfully.
It's my Friday! Two days off and I'm ready for them. Been a crazy week

Stokes the fire
I think I'll camp by the fire tonight
~~~><">


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like a capital idea! Enjoy!


----------



## Izme

Thanks Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Here's some bug spray ...


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Here's some bug spray ...


Thanks might help keep those bugs at bay. The fire always kept the mosquitoes off of me, especially a smoky fire.


----------



## Gr3iz

Especially that green wood Tim threw on there earlier! ;-)


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Especially that green wood Tim threw on there earlier! ;-)


----------



## valis

Snap, crackle, and pop baby...


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Snap, crackle, and pop baby...


 Shouldn't that be Snap "ice" Crackle "ice" and pop "ice" Baby?


----------



## Izme

Stokes the fire
Gazes up at the stars
so brilliant in the evening beach sky
time go fall fast asleep to the sound of
rolling waves

~~~><">


----------



## Gr3iz

Hope you enjoyed your night out under the stars!

<tossing another log on the fire>


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Hope you enjoyed your night out under the stars!


Fish wakes up to a faint voice in the fog?
Yes...yes I did and good morning to you



Gr3iz said:


> <tossing another log on the fire>


Thanks, it's always chilly in the morning on the beach. I think the winds shifted to due north right through the middle of the firepit


----------



## Izme

With my acute senses, I feel this morning great sense of calm here. As if a wall had been put up around this beach warding off all negativity. Where my past is forgotten and my future lies somewhere further down the beach.

I saw a huge fin out in the water just off shore. I think it's a massive great white! 
I can't have no shark menace around here! Especially with all the TSG Beachgoers
coming and going'
I'll have to grab my snorkle out of my back pack, then grab my acme shark spear and run that big ol toothy shark beast inferior to moi>*Superfish* outta here
"That's right, I'll be okay, mainly they are man eaters and I'm just a little ol fish"

~~~~~><">


----------



## Izme

okay okay
I ran off that finned beastie. No damage due to the fact that spiderman sent me a nanosuit (I think he made it out of two large tube socks)

The shark has a few chipped teeth and a bruised ego but he'll be okay.
I stopped by Aquaman's house while down there. "Yo Aqua! Nice suit bro! Whaaaa? yours is nicer than mine? bahhhhh I make this suit look gooood!"

Fish struts his new nano supertfish suit down the catwalk while right said fred is playin loud. I'm so sexy that it hurts. Does a little dorsal fin shake at the end, all the women scream out in joy


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Snap, crackle, and pop baby...


My early years were spent on R-Ks. ( meh )

Switched over to BoCs and eventually Eggos.

Currently enjoying breakfast bean tacos or as they say, B.B.Ts......


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Boom chicka boom sad boom
> 
> *tosses a new GREEN log on the fire to hear it spit as the sap pops


Thanks man! Kept off those huge mesquitoes. The size of a stealth bomber and hard to pick off with just a wrist rocket and a box of cocoa pebbles.

Wow that super modeling stuff is hard not to mention plippin n floppin down the runway! The other models be hatin. Comments like..smells fishy in here, go back to the ocean..and you're too plump to be in here! "Haaa I told her. I had to lay off the smores and hot chocolate-rib eyes-beer for three weeks to look like your scrawny self!'

Receives a fishcom alert from Commander ling Cod. "fish we have a problem!! Our underwater still in sector 9B has been breached by a bunch of mercenary blue fin tuna, They want all of our hooch! Commander ling cod out" Radio silence...Hmmmm ...Calls Commander Ling Cod back immediately "Commander, this is superfish..I'll be right there after I grab all of my gear, I just acquired the new CBM multi-shot large magazine spear cannon as well and some huge underwater percussion grenades!"

to be continue at the same fish time on the same fish channel
da da daaaaaaaaaa

~~~><">


----------



## Izme

Episode 2 of Fishman: (cuz Aquaman was already taken)
Receives a call from head quarters:
This message will self destruct and playing so swim the hell back
Er e er
Calling all Sea commandos and a few superheroes but most notably said Superfish
Red Alert!!Red Alert!!! We are now in phase 2 of this operation to rid those pesky mercenary blue fin tuna from taking our stash!! Bunch of alcoholics! Never ever mess with a large amount of alcohol that is ours! That's a death sentence per se.!!!
I'm like...Superfish to the rescue bro. Just got to get out of my fleece jammies and into my sexy nano suit that all the women swoooon over...just sayin..and get on wit the program. K?
Radio's Central Command Headquarters " you guys! it's on like donkey kong so kick the tires n light the fires! ehhh superfish out" Radio silence
Meanwhile I'm off to sector 9B to kick arse n chew bubble gum n I'm all out of bubblegum!
On my way I stopped by Moby's house (Can't say his last name to to censorship issues)
I just wanted the heavy firepower and then I went and got several swordfish..reason obvious

To be continued on the same fish time on the same fish channel

~~~~><">


----------



## Izme

Now renamed THE TAILS OF THE SUPERFISH Thanks to Bonnie my bestie
It's about to get heavy ~~~><">


----------



## help4me

Izme said:


> Now renamed THE TAILS OF THE SUPERFISH Thanks to Bonnie my bestie
> It's about to get heavy ~~~><">


I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Gr3iz

The suspense is as thick as pea soup! ;-)


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> I can't wait!!!!!


 Walk right up walk right up

Stokes the fire

Thanks for giving me the title Dollface


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> The suspense is as thick as pea soup! ;-)


 Or chicken salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Or the Hudson River! You know, you can walk from the New Jersey side to the New York side ... ;-) How do you think they landed a plane on it? ;-)


----------



## Izme

This Is about celebration and elevation..I'll stay for nothing else


----------



## Izme

This is the type of thing that make this site go crazy?

That's me

~~~~~~~~~><">


----------



## help4me

*stokes the fire* Good morning all. The coffee is on. I've also got some really good orange spice tea for those that don't like coffee.


----------



## Izme

help4me said:


> *stokes the fire* Good morning all. The coffee is on. I've also got some really good orange spice tea for those that don't like coffee.


Good morning
I'll take a large cup of coffee with hazelnut creamer please


----------



## Gr3iz

That tea sure smells good! Thanks!

<tossing another log on the fire>


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Or the Hudson River! You know, you can walk from the New Jersey side to the New York side ... ;-) How do you think they landed a plane on it? ;-)


 That was probably the most amazing pilot saves I've ever seen! Pure control-nerves-talent


----------



## Izme

Walks down the beach pondering episode 3


----------



## Izme

Two choices on my mind, how should it play out? What should happen? In Fact I'm a writer per se but this is spontaneous


----------



## RT

You're a writer?
Write about what you know...
THAT was the advice given to Jack London by Mark Twain (Samuel Clemens) in the Star Trek TNG episode "Time's Arrow..."


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, take life advice from a sci-fi show! What could go wrong? ;-)

<tossing another log on the fire before heading off to bed>


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Yeah, take life advice from a sci-fi show! What could go wrong? ;-)


Better than life from a soap opera... or is it kinda the same thing?...
Different setting?...
🤷

G'night Mark, Stephen, etc,.


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> You're a writer?
> Write about what you know...
> THAT was the advice given to Jack London by Mark Twain (Samuel Clemens) in the Star Trek TNG episode "Time's Arrow..."


Amateur really, but I do it as a pastime occasionally. Great advice indeed. I see there's a new Star Trek movie > Strange New Worlds


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> What could go wrong? ;-)


Who knows? that's half the fun of writing

Stokes the fire


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> Who knows? that's half the fun of writing
> 
> Stokes the fire


That, my friend, is the absolute truth.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> That, my friend, is the absolute truth.


Yes indeed
stokes the fire
~~~><">


----------



## RT

Izme said:


> I see there's a new Star Trek movie > Strange New Worlds


Actually it's a new series.
And you'll likely have to pay extra to watch, thanks to greedy Paramount executives :rolleys:

( I'm putting on one of those Dura Flame thingies on the fire  )


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> Actually it's a new series.
> And you'll likely have to pay extra to watch, thanks to greedy Paramount executives :rolleys:
> 
> ( I'm putting on one of those Dura Flame thingies on the fire  )


 I rarely watch Regular T.V. And nope i'm already paying extra but It's okay, just don't want to pay anymore
I mostly watch Amazon prime, netflix and roku stuff. 
Duraflame? Haven't heard of those for eons. Thanks
Having somewhat of a writers block on episode 3 probably because i'm far too busy


----------



## Izme

Throwing a luau party at my place on Monday. I'm making loco moco, pulled pork, spam musabi, loli loli chicken and more. All Hawaiian drinks..We are all wearing costumes, I'll hand out lei's to each person, try to speak in Hawaiian as much as I know. Should be a kick! I'm well known for throwing great parties. I'll put up some pics

~~~><">


----------



## Gr3iz

<tossing another log on the fire>


----------



## Izme

Got my costume for the party on Monday


----------



## Gr3iz

Lookin' good! ;-)


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Lookin' good! ;-)


 Thanks..It should be a blast! Everyone is looking forward to it. Can't wait to see the other costumes

Stokes the fire

~~><">


----------



## Izme

Of course I must lei everyone. Those are ready right behind me "Aloha!"


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> Got my costume for the party on Monday


Is that a shower curtain on the left?

And love the costume karate boi. Lookin good indeed.


----------



## valis

Also who is the adorable fuzzball?


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Is that a shower curtain on the left?
> 
> And love the costume karate boi. Lookin good indeed.


Yep but it looks good and much better than those vertical blinds.

Thanks oh wise one.

stokes the fire
~~~><">


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Also who is the adorable fuzzball?


 My sister's dog


----------



## Izme

THE TAILS OF THE SUPERFISH Chapter 3

Perhaps this is the new dawn of our underwater world, Who is responsible for such an attack? As we travel toward the attack on our underwater still in sector 9B, there seems to be an ocean void of life around us, Everyone must have ran for cover. In the distance we see what we perceive as one big grouping of blue fin tuna around our underwater still. Most swimming erratically as if drunk on our hooch. This might be easier than I thought. Time to fire the CBM multi-shot large magazine spear cannon into the mix. "Moby! come straight up the middle!" "Swordfish! flank the attackers!" The bodies of the many blue fin tuna rise to the surface. Moby goes right through the center taking out many of them. Some try to escape but it's too late, the swordfish are on them. I really don't want to drop underwater percussion grenades too close to the still so I circle quickly dropping well placed charges.

Okay that's working. Where's the leader of this misfit band of mercenary Blue fin tuna squad? I'll keep searching

Too be continue on the same fish time on the same fish channel

~~~~><">


----------



## RT

Izme said:


> Throwing a luau party at my place on Monday. I'm making loco moco, pulled pork, spam musabi, loli loli chicken and more. All Hawaiian drinks..We are all wearing costumes, I'll hand out lei's to each person, try to speak in Hawaiian as much as I know. Should be a kick


Ah! We did that once (without putting the pig in the ground...)
dressed up, coconut drink shells, grass skirt. for the girls.
a 20 foot homemade smoker for 4 large bone- in pork shoulders and many chicken halves (marinated and basted) ...fresh pineapple on the grill.., corn in the shuck on the fire...
and some other stuff the girls thought of.

turned out great, everything did....
which is unusual if there were more than six people over here....but we had a crowd, camper snd tent builders. ;
Important to mention it was ~20years ago when I could DO stufff like that 

Gettin' old sucks...
abut as bad as the memories so fondly recalled, never to be duplicated in life, only simulated in mind....
_>sigh<_


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> ...............................
> 
> Gettin' old sucks...
> abut as bad as the memories so fondly recalled, never to be duplicated in life, only simulated in mind....
> _>sigh<_


I know the feeling, RT.

I wish for one good mc ride before it's over.
I can do an hour, but taking a 10 day/2 week trip will never happen again.
Lost are the scenic rides through the Rocky Mountains, the simple freedom and pleasure of traversing from one state to the next. Watching the Sun go down and viewing the western midnight skies. All from the saddle of a motorcycle.

Gettin' old sucks but it is better than the alternative.
It's only an hour, but I'll take it and make the best of it......grumbling all the way (  ).


----------



## Gr3iz

<tosses another log on the fire>


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> Ah! We did that once (without putting the pig in the ground...)
> dressed up, coconut drink shells, grass skirt. for the girls.
> a 20 foot homemade smoker for 4 large bone- in pork shoulders and many chicken halves (marinated and basted) ...fresh pineapple on the grill.., corn in the shuck on the fire...
> and some other stuff the girls thought of.
> 
> turned out great, everything did....
> which is unusual if there were more than six people over here....but we had a crowd, camper snd tent builders. ;
> Important to mention it was ~20years ago when I could DO stufff like that
> 
> Gettin' old sucks...
> abut as bad as the memories so fondly recalled, never to be duplicated in life, only simulated in mind....
> _>sigh<_


I'm not going that elaborate, I would love to but I live in an apartment. I invited 15 people from work, most of the people that are still there after years. I work in a restaurant, I invited 3 chefs and they want to cook up their original twist on Hawaiian food. Then I'm going to throw in my talents and create two great dishes. One of my co workers does catering and party planning on the side. She'll come early with a sidekick. We have a ton of decorations to place, stock the bar etc. We are all so looking forward to this party! Last company party I threw was a tail gait in the parking lot at work last fall. It was cold but we all enjoyed it. I'm well known for throwing great parties..Everyone at work needs this and so do I. I can't wait to see the costumes! My manager beat me as best costume last Christmas, he goes all out. This time I hope to beat him. Also I'm doing a shuffleboard and pool tournament. winner takes all.

stokes the fire
~~~><">


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> I know the feeling, RT.
> 
> I wish for one good mc ride before it's over.
> I can do an hour, but taking a 10 day/2 week trip will never happen again.
> Lost are the scenic rides through the Rocky Mountains, the simple freedom and pleasure of traversing from one state to the next. Watching the Sun go down and viewing the western midnight skies. All from the saddle of a motorcycle.
> 
> Gettin' old sucks but it is better than the alternative.
> It's only an hour, but I'll take it and make the best of it......grumbling all the way (  ).


Just do it bro! Grumble yourself all you want but just do it!


----------



## Johnny b

Izme said:


> Just do it bro! Grumble yourself all you want but just do it!


There is much you don't know and much I have no need to explain.


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> There is much you don't know and much I have no need to explain.


 Okay

Stokes the fire


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> I know the feeling, RT.
> 
> I wish for one good mc ride before it's over.
> I can do an hour, but taking a 10 day/2 week trip will never happen again.
> ~~~
> Lost are the scenic rides through the Rocky Mountains, the simple freedom and pleasure of traversing from one state to the next.


My high school BF and I took a month long cross country trip in a modified Ford Econoline van after graduating. With $200 each and gas was frozen at $0.47/gal, great experience.
We vowed to do it again when we were married, taking two RVs, our spouses and a motorcycle strapped to each.
OK, the spouses were not meant to be strapped, they were supposed to drive sometimes 

Never happened, my friend passed away at way too young an age, I did marry, and things changed.

Right now I'd be happy to steer a riding lawn mower for 1/2 an hour, damn the hedges - full speed ahead


----------



## Gr3iz

<tosses another log on the fire>


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> My high school BF and I took a month long cross country trip in a modified Ford Econoline van after graduating. With $200 each and gas was frozen at $0.47/gal, great experience.
> We vowed to do it again when we were married, taking two RVs, our spouses and a motorcycle strapped to each.
> OK, the spouses were not meant to be strapped, they were supposed to drive sometimes
> 
> Never happened, my friend passed away at way too young an age, I did marry, and things changed.
> 
> Right now I'd be happy to steer a riding lawn mower for 1/2 an hour, damn the hedges - full speed ahead


Time versus responsibilities. A thief you can't escape. Mostly duty bound promises that you make with family.
Too many of mine are now in the departed column.

I'm not much for the beaches, but I have been along the Oregon coast and found it pleasant.
This shot was taken in 1993 not far from Tillamook.
I was riding on a dual sport Suzuki I trailed for an AMA ride nearby.










But I do favor more the mountains and even deserts.

This shot was taken in 1992. Arizona, south of Prescott, as I remember, not too far from the Bumble Bee Ranch:










( sigh! )


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> Time versus responsibilities. A thief you can't escape. Mostly duty bound promises that you make with family.
> Too many of mine are now in the departed column.
> 
> I'm not much for the beaches, but I have been along the Oregon coast and found it pleasant.
> This shot was taken in 1993 not far from Tillamook.
> I was riding on a dual sport Suzuki I trailed for an AMA ride nearby.
> 
> View attachment 296496
> 
> 
> But I do favor more the mountains and even deserts.
> 
> This shot was taken in 1992. Arizona, south of Prescott, as I remember, not too far from the Bumble Bee Ranch:
> 
> View attachment 296497
> 
> 
> ( sigh! )


Just for some synchronicity, I have had a Firepit at Tillamook...

....tosses another log on the blaze.....


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Just for some synchronicity, I have had a Firepit at Tillamook...
> 
> ....tosses another log on the blaze.....


Going inland a little bit, some really good fireroads through Oregon's forests for trail riding.
The AMA promoter had set up a base camp in a small park and we had several obligatory firepits, just no beach 
Good times. About 30 riders.


----------



## Izme

Greatness comes from small beginnings as in this thread.

Stokes the fire

adoue

~~~><">


----------



## Izme

Au revoir


----------



## Gr3iz

Here's some firewood I scrounged up. Use as needed ...


----------



## Izme

Yesterday is over
I'll put this thread on the top shelf
I painted this room
What seems like a century
But I'm just a little too late
I just keep thinking it won't slip away
when you and I
lost in the beach sky
we're eye to eye
I'll take all these pictures
off the wall
All of our eyes lost here in the
Summer sky
on the beach
just you and I

stokes the fire
~~~><">


----------



## RT

Izme said:


> Yesterday is over


Well, _puke_ 
It takes me at least two days to realize that!  
(though I do pay the bills on time, normally)

So I bundled up a pile of burn worthy kindling to stoke the fire...
It consists of swapped checks to help the kids...
Deeds done that need not be repaid,
Promises made knowing they might not come true.

After a while, the fire does dim, needs stoking, with dreams that were only dreamed of...
and never realized.
Hey ho..and so it goes...


----------



## Gr3iz

<dropping off another armload of firewood>


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> Well, _puke_
> It takes me at least two days to realize that!
> (though I do pay the bills on time, normally)
> 
> So I bundled up a pile of burn worthy kindling to stoke the fire...
> It consists of swapped checks to help the kids...
> Deeds done that need not be repaid,
> Promises made knowing they might not come true.
> 
> After a while, the fire does dim, needs stoking, with dreams that were only dreamed of...
> and never realized.
> Hey ho..and so it goes...


Just keep repeating:
"Matches are not my friend."

And open up another Rolling Rock.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just what he needs -- Another voice in his head ... ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

So?

Mine get along just fine.


----------



## Gr3iz

The exception, rather than the norm ... ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

It's an easy trick, just get rid of the whiners.
Have them play Survivor long enough and 'Bob's your uncle'.

( literally  )


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> And open up another Rolling Rock.


Well there's one that hasn't seen the light in the fridge for quite some time!


----------



## Izme

Perhaps this thread is just a way of thought or one that makes others puke. Good memories here. And now perhaps an abstract conversation piece. Either way many will remember it for what they perceived it to be. An enigma. Or just a passing of time. Still profound at times.
Fond memories here on this beach that really never existed.

Stokes the fire
~~~~><">


----------



## Izme

I'm glad I learned to find all things beautiful in my later years and this thread was one of those

places

~~><">


----------



## RT

Izme said:


> Perhaps this thread is just a way of thought or one that makes others puke.


Stephen, I must explain...
You see there was this guy I worked with that never used a curse word.
Instead, but still in keeping with the four letter taboos, he just said "Well...puke!" 
No matter if he's just hit his finger with a hammer, found his car leaking gas and bursting into flames, or whatever the good Lord might assail him with...
while we might be jumping around like hell and shouting words that might make a sailor blush, he just said "well, puke!"

A testament to his morality perhaps, and though the man had a reputation for being a bit "off" or "out there" or 'wacko' he was rather intelligent, just expressed in an odd way.
I liked him.
He was a man of God, would give you the shirt off his back, so when I use "puke" it's not in a negative way about this fine fire pit, but rather a tribute to a fellow who had facets beyond his "first impression" persona, as perhaps we all do.


----------



## RT

Stop me if you've heard this one before...


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Stephen, I must explain...
> You see there was this guy I worked with that never used a curse word.
> Instead, but still in keeping with the four letter taboos, he just said "Well...puke!"
> No matter if he's just hit his finger with a hammer, found his car leaking gas and bursting into flames, or whatever the good Lord might assail him with...
> while we might be jumping around like hell and shouting words that might make a sailor blush, he just said "well, puke!"
> 
> A testament to his morality perhaps, and though the man had a reputation for being a bit "off" or "out there" or 'wacko' he was rather intelligent, just expressed in an odd way.
> I liked him.
> He was a man of God, would give you the shirt off his back, so when I use "puke" it's not in a negative way about this fine fire pit, but rather a tribute to a fellow who had facets beyond his "first impression" persona, as perhaps we all do.


Buddy of mine in college (he actually won a World Series ring, and we coached MANY a baseball team together) was the same. Played linebacker at Univ Northern Colo at Greely and loved going to his games. He would miss a tackle and you would hear 'OH FART' echo over the field. Dude never cursed.


----------



## valis

When he got REALLY mad it was 'rat farts'...

<tosses a log on...barely before sunrise on Cannon beach and one can still see the sparks popping>...


----------



## RT

Well Tim those comments of yours were about the best titty farting hairy love egg sucking bleeping (silence on TV) ones since that Danny Kaye movie, that Bing Crosby and Clark Griswold starred in


Just throwing in some trash on the fire


----------



## Skivvywaver

Izme said:


> Thanks for all of your comments. I have indeed came here for a long time. 18 years..I wanted to create a feel good thread called the firepit but it seems that when I come in here that it doesn't feel like a feel good thread. I'm not sure of the intentions of so many moderators and Mr.Cermak posting here, it feels like even more control in which I mean has gotten so strict and not like the old days, we could attach a face in Photoshop to a Halloween costume behind a sheep of a man or be more blunt..pins and needles..Or support?. Perhaps in my so called intuition it's a way to tell me that you can continue to use this thread as long as you use control and keep this thread open and positive as long as you follow the rules layed down by Mike and all of his Moderators. The bottom line is this thread has a deep and long history. And I want to thank all of you for being part of it. ~~~~<">


Stumbles by, wizzes on the fire. Stumbles on.  I remember actually having parties on here where we'd all be half wasted. Yeah, it was a different world. I came here pre 9-11. We went through that together. We were a raucous bunch. I was a lot younger 21+ years ago. I was raising kids still. I am not the same. It truly isn't the same place. The world keeps "progressing" if you want to call it that. Good to see you here Fish boy.


----------



## Gr3iz

RT said:


> Stop me if you've heard this one before...


Thanks, Randy! I've gone down the rabbit hole, through Gilda Radnor (Rosanne Rosannadanna), more SNL to the Blues Brothers playing on the show to the making of the Blues Brothers movie to a Belushi birthday celebration with his brother filling in for him, John Goodman singing a tune, Katie Segal (helluva voice!) and others playing/singing the blues.

I'm in the middle of that, but doubt I'm done yet ... I owe you one, bud! ;-)


----------



## RT

Aww, just glad you got a kick out it 
Sometimes a trip down memory lane is a good thing.

Now your post sparked a thought about Gilda Radnor (also as Ba'ba Wawa  .).. as I recall she had cancer and there was a treatment center named for her. But after some years had passed the center was renamed...because a new generation didn't know who she was!
That's rather sad.


----------



## Gr3iz

Same with movies and other old TV shows. The newer generations will never know some of the good, wholesome TV that used to be. My grandkids get to see some while I cook and eat dinner. My 13 year old grandson likes _Hogan's Heroes_ and _Gomer Pyle_ now ... ;-)

As new shows and movies come out, it shoves the old stuff farther back into oblivion. Unless shown to them by their elders, how many kids will ever see _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_, _The Blues Brothers_, _Animal House_, _Smokey & the Bandit_, _Fantastic Voyage_ and countless other classics?

<tossing another log on the fire>


----------



## Izme

I'll put all if these memories on the top shelf
Stokes the fire ~~~~~><">


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Thanks, Randy! I've gone down the rabbit hole, through Gilda Radnor (Rosanne Rosannadanna), more SNL to the Blues Brothers playing on the show to the making of the Blues Brothers movie to a Belushi birthday celebration with his brother filling in for him, John Goodman singing a tune, Katie Segal (helluva voice!) and others playing/singing the blues.
> 
> I'm in the middle of that, but doubt I'm done yet ... I owe you one, bud! ;-)


Man, I looove Katie...huge fan if Futurama as well but she was awesome in MWC.

John Goodman is a vastly underrated actor. There is an episode of Roseanne where he just nails Jailhouse Rock.


----------



## valis

And Gilda...when she passed Gene changed....

<tosses a log on>

Anyone need a beer?


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Anyone need a beer?


Yup. the first one's on me


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Yup. the first one's on me


<tosses some more green logs on for the sparks>

Danke, RT, tastes good on a warm evening.


----------



## Gr3iz

Jim Belushi is a real talented harp player, too! He can blow a harmonica with the best of them!


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> There is an episode of Roseanne where he just nails Jailhouse Rock.


I just watched it on YouTube and it was epic. Too bad they were rolling credits at the same time but at least not for the spectacular ending.


----------



## valis

Again, VASTLY underrated. I am a big fan of the Coen brothers and he is in many of their flicks. His role in Barton Fink spooked me.


----------



## valis

Hah!


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> Man, I looove Katie...huge fan if Futurama as well but she was awesome in MWC.


She was also in _8 Simple Rules (for Dating My Teenage Daughter)_, too. That's the show that starred John Ritter (they had a very touching episode when he died) and where Kaley Cuoco (Penny from _Big Bang Theory_) got her big start


----------



## valis

Never saw an episode of that, sadly. Loved Ritter. We used to eat dinner on Three's Company nights in the living room. My first experience with TV trays....ahhh, the 70's...


----------



## RT

valis said:


> <tosses some more green logs on for the sparks>


Good idea


----------



## valis

Lazy Saturday afternoon...《stokes fire》

Just the way I like 'em. Shaved off the beard. 8 inches of pandemic laziness lol. It was seriously bugging me when I slept.


----------



## Gr3iz

Why Tim! We won't recognize you! Oh, wait. You always look the same. Black screen with your name. Never mind ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Mark, you may enjoy this...reading 'He crashed me so I crashed him'


Gr3iz said:


> Why Tim! We won't recognize you! Oh, wait. You always look the same. Black screen with your name. Never mind ... ;-)


Lol...lazy is good but beard got itchyas hell...especially sleeping.

Feel about 6 pounds lighter and my chin is cold HAH.


----------



## valis

<stokes fire>

Thinking about writing a movie script. Watching the original Vacation and I think I can top it on a personal road trip.


----------



## valis

Portland to Princeton, NewJersey, towing a Ford Escort with a cat and a dog THROUGH the 02 Winter Oympics in Utah 3 months after 9/11 and getting married at Warren Spahn's (all time winningest southpaw in MLB history) church on the way...if that aint a chapter I do not know what is.


----------



## valis

Cat got stuck UNDER a shower and I had to excavate her at great damage to the room. (Was also a no pets hotel).


----------



## valis

Man, I do miss Oregon...arguably one of the best kept secrets out there....

<tosses a log for Seaside>


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Shaved off the beard. 8 inches of pandemic laziness lol. It was seriously bugging me when I slept.


Beards are a hassle, esp when ya get a snotty nose! Or suckin' the sauce from some BBQ ribs~ 


valis said:


> Thinking about writing a movie script. Watching the original Vacation and I think I can top it on a personal road trip.


Thought you already did that, script not yet submitted for our approval 
Speaking of Vacation, now specifically the Christmas one, I mentioned the Boy brought me a Prime rib dinner for me birthday...
but what really happened was he got as much cash back as he could with my card and spent my money on my "gift" 

So when Clark offers Eddie to buy Christmas for his family ,... "Thank you so much Clark.
And while you're at it, pick out something nice for yourself." 

_>the fire now seems to spontaneously combust<_


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> Mark, you may enjoy this...reading 'He crashed me so I crashed him'


Thanks, Tim! It looks interesting. Just ordered it for my Kindle and put it on the list to read ...


----------



## Izme

*Stokes the fire*
Been so long since Covid hit, always wore an N-95 max because I am at high risk as well as some of my family. Then last Thursday I tested positive. Thankfully I used my home test before seeing my family. 
A little bit funny/weird of sorts..After 3 shots and taking all precautions I still got it. Wow! I went into what I think what was a mild 3 day coma. 
didn't eat or drink anything. got so sick.

now It's day 6, feeling much better and my work is screaming to get me back, but i'm still Leary to return. And I will. This was as bad as anything sickness I have ever experienced. Didn't get pneumonia then die thankfully or give anyone else the same result.

Perhaps the lesson learned or the moral of the story is no matter how hard you try? ...Fill in the blanks..And be fortunate to still walk this virtual beach. I know I am

~~~~~~><">


----------



## Izme

And ALWAYS be in search of everything that is beautiful! Amen
Stokes the fire once again, just because it feels good

~~~><">


----------



## Gr3iz

Glad you're feeling better! You were lucky, indeed!

<tossing another log into the flames, watching the sparks fly>


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Glad you're feeling better! You were lucky, indeed!
> 
> <tossing another log into the flames, watching the sparks fly>


Thanks. Perhaps the sparks flying is so ingrained in our psych from years of watching them rise above fires of old, Forever before the concrete jungle so recently had. When we brushed the hair from our eyes and enjoyed said sparks flying?


----------



## Izme

That thought actually made me laugh out loud


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Man, I do miss Oregon...arguably one of the best kept secrets out there....
> 
> <tosses a log for Seaside>


 Why is that where you started your rap career?


----------



## Izme

Bump de bump
Oregon bound
such a chump
bump de bump
got out of ma trailer
but i'm still a chump
bump de dump


~~~><">


----------



## Gr3iz

I wouldn't quit my day job just yet ... ;-)


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> I wouldn't quit my day job just yet ... ;-)


I tried that but they just keep sending the good fellas..Fugggittaboutitt

Must be my black hair combed back and my love of real pasta aioli


----------



## Izme

Next thing you know I'm starring in Good fellas two? The Awakening? Oh crap


----------



## Gr3iz

Just watch out for Father Guido Sarducci!


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Just watch out for Father Guido Sarducci!


Indeed, But they got the whole Anti pasta wrong and he dresses like Taylor Swift. 
You guys just need a thorough Alien probing! Or at least try my pasta Aioli


----------



## Izme

same end result..satisfaction


----------



## Izme

~~~~~~~><">


----------



## Izme

I'll just lay here and feel the motion from the ocean..One more night at least
~~~><">


----------



## Gr3iz

Watch out for the tide!

<tossing another log on the fire>


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Watch out for the tide!
> 
> <tossing another log on the fire>


Perhaps I'll just kick off my sandals and ride the tide


----------



## Gr3iz

Go for it, cowboy! ;-)


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Go for it, cowboy! ;-)


 Could never be a cowboy bro, those silly ten gallon hats and those pointy boots which make me feel like an elf. My six shooter is now down to 4 shots which I must use wisely


----------



## Izme

"Embrace this thread'' And hold on to your heart. Walk down this beach. Be patient. You may find something rolled up in the tide, something that reminded you to never forget this place

~~~~~><">


----------



## Gr3iz

Most of what I see the tide bringing in, I'd rather forget! 

Now, there's a cool shell!


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Most of what I see the tide bringing in, I'd rather forget!
> 
> Now, there's a cool shell!


 That actually made me laugh out loud bro! No doubt!


----------



## Izme

Perhaps 2 of the best quotes ever made in the firepit! Sums it all up!


----------



## RT

Don't mean to break the mood,
but I watched an episode of River Monsters that dealt with the mystery of a severed leg that washed up on the beach...
only remains of allegedly 5 that were lost at sea - plane crash.

On the bright side, having only barely explored the Eastern and Gulf coasts, I once found a shark tooth, fully 3 inches long, black from age, triangular and serrated, much like a Great White tooth....but not big enough for Megalodon.
Took it to a local tuoristy type shop for evaluation, (that sells sea shells and shark's teeth by the seashore) they offered to buy it.
Nope, kept it.

Gave it to a long lost girl friend, and my heart and memento was lost forever _>sigh<_

OK, perhaps not so on the bright side....


----------



## Johnny b

No beach incidents recently, but I did find a Canadian goose egg in my front yard (  )


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> but I did find a Canadian goose egg in my front yard (  )


So the question is will you fry it up in a 10 inch non-stick skillet, over easy, with your signature beans, or become a surrogate father?


----------



## Izme

life just bends us so fast into the new future. Perhaps it's all about how you perceive it. 
I'm only one with my own opinion and I'll just stoke the fire


----------



## Izme

Still nice to walk the cool beaches barefoot, just saying


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> So the question is will you fry it up in a 10 inch non-stick skillet, over easy, with your signature beans, or become a surrogate father?


A Conundrum Or Enigma ..perhaps patronizing to some but other than moi? This warrants a deeper conversation

Stokes the fire

~~~~><">


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> life just bends us so fast into the new future. Perhaps it's all about how you perceive it.
> I'm only one with my own opinion and I'll just stoke the fire


I was always taught to 'own my opinion'. As in 'IMO, blah blah blah'. My baby sis is ultra-religious and that teaching has paid off in spades.


----------



## Izme

Or just ride the tide


----------



## Izme

~~~~><">
[/QUOTE]


valis said:


> I was always taught to 'own my opinion'. As in 'IMO, blah blah blah'. My baby sis is ultra-religious and that teaching has paid off in spades.


..
There he is my deep thinking friend. I wondered if you chime in...Perhaps your opinion and mine only matter if we both agree? Or is it far more interesting if we don't? It's really not about religion per se? Agree? It's something deeper is it not? Playing cards is far too much skill-Chaos and chance

~~><">


----------



## Izme

I may win now, but I'm willing to bet you win tomorrow


----------



## Izme

You always come around when I post
and I love it bro! I just hope I win another round brother


----------



## Izme

Actually, I think Gr3iz (Mike) is going to give us the run for the money so to speak
I'll win punk ..maybe. We both know/valis won't win


----------



## Izme

Rappers from Oregon have no street cred!


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> ~~~~><">
> 
> ..
> There he is my deep thinking friend. I wondered if you chime in...Perhaps your opinion and mine only matter if we both agree? Or is it far more interesting if we don't? It's really not about religion per se? Agree? It's something deeper is it not? Playing cards is far too much skill-Chaos and chance
> 
> ~~><">


[/QUOTE]
Hell, dude, life is chaos and chance. I remember sitting at Seaside waaaay less than sober and seeing a bird (maybe an osprey?) dive bomb in and come up with a fish. I recall thinking what the hell the fish was thinking....on his way to lunch and boom, he is 500 feet up going 'say what?'

My views are mine. One does not have to respect them, per se, but you MUST respect my right to have them.

Deep thinking...lol...my sis once called me deeply superficial. I thought it fit so I didnt point out the fallacy. Love her dearly, wonderful woman, and a super fantastic mom, runs in high circles (daughter is dating a Pelosi) but sharp like a marble.


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> I may win now, but I'm willing to bet you win tomorrow


Depends what we are playing. Crib, darts, or golf, you are going down. Maybe poetry too.

Karate is ALL you. I know from vast experience not to mess with you little twerps.


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> Rappers from Oregon have no street cred!


Yeah but Pock Runkers do.


----------



## valis

To re-iterate on that opinion thing; Drabdr and I have VASTLY differing ideas on religion, as do Val and I (man I miss rapping with her....super smart lady). But with those 2 I always knew I could debate with them and get their view without arguing. It is very refreshing to do that. My sis is not like that, it is her way or hades.

Yer sorta the same way Fishy...fun to rap with...

<tosses a log on the fire and starts rummaging around for marshmallows>


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Hell, dude, life is chaos and chance. I remember sitting at Seaside waaaay less than sober and seeing a bird (maybe an osprey?) dive bomb in and come up with a fish. I recall thinking what the hell the fish was thinking....on his way to lunch and boom, he is 500 feet up going 'say what?'
> 
> My views are mine. One does not have to respect them, per se, but you MUST respect my right to have them.
> 
> Deep thinking...lol...my sis once called me deeply superficial. I thought it fit so I didnt point out the fallacy. Love her dearly, wonderful woman, and a super fantastic mom, runs in high circles (daughter is dating a Pelosi) but sharp like a marble.





valis said:


> Depends what we are playing. Crib, darts, or golf, you are going down. Maybe poetry too.
> 
> Karate is ALL you. I know from vast experience not to mess with you little twerps.


What the helll was that diatribe? Although I really like it And it good. using words like deeply superficial-fallacy- and vast might point to our defeat. We might go down


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Depends what we are playing. Crib, darts, or golf, you are going down. Maybe poetry too.
> 
> Karate is ALL you. I know from vast experience not to mess with you little twerps.





valis said:


> To re-iterate on that opinion thing; Drabdr and I have VASTLY differing ideas on religion, as do Val and I (man I miss rapping with her....super smart lady). But with those 2 I always knew I could debate with them and get their view without arguing. It is very refreshing to do that. My sis is not like that, it is her way or hades.
> 
> Yer sorta the same way Fishy...fun to rap with...
> 
> <tosses a log on the fire and starts rummaging around for marshmallows>


 That's why I understand you
Just put the mallows on bro you're deep like me


----------



## valis

Fishy on da beach
Tide just out of reach
Barefoot in the sand, reading up on Ayn Rand

Tossing wood on the blaze

Birds in da air
Breeze in the hair
Finding ones core, making another smore.

Life is merely a haze


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Fishy on da beach
> Tide just out of reach
> Barefoot in the sand, reading up on Ayn Rand
> 
> Tossing wood on the blaze
> 
> Birds in da air
> Breeze in the hair
> Finding ones core, making another smore.
> 
> Life is merely a haze


What the hell why are you still rappin? It's like Rapu on the Simpsons bro! So you still want a freezy ..I'm so cheeseY


----------



## Izme

I don't even like quicky mart nachos! tastes like you out your cat in the delivery boX APU

oh helll no


----------



## valis

Cheesy like Laweezy....


----------



## valis

Funny thing....got the Simpsons on now...seas 8 lol


----------



## valis

Stay outta my head Fishy! lolol

<marshmallows found, lets see if I can avoid lighting them en fuego>


----------



## Izme

I keep tellin you Bro! Oregon only produced Guys who like spam casserole n women in moo moos


----------



## valis

You do know I met my wife in PDX, correct? Mother of my son?

That said she is an Okie, so yeah. And it is technically mu umu u in Hawaai, but mumu is acceptable.

Moo moos are more Idaho...cows and all LOL.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Funny thing....got the Simpsons on now...seas 8 lol


Love it you're Priceless



valis said:


> Stay outta my head Fishy! lolol
> 
> <marshmallows found, lets see if I can avoid lighting them>


 Such a Little space compared to mine! I'll still find the room bro

en fuego? I'll just remember you as Fuego Excellence


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> Love it you're Priceless
> 
> Such a Little space compared to mine! I'll still find the room bro
> 
> en fuego? I'll just remember you as Fuego Excellence


Yup, but highly organised.


----------



## Izme

Like extra chips on your salsa or just a tripper pole in your bedroom?


----------



## Gr3iz

I was wondering what the hell that *For Rent* sign on your forehead meant ...


----------



## Izme

listening to Tech 9 n wishing you could even compare?


----------



## valis

> Like extra chips on your salsa or just a tripper pole in your bedroom?


Bit of column A, bit of column B


----------



## Izme

not even sure who's sign yer talking about? Mine said...Taco bell , crispy beef taco


----------



## valis

Relevant per Simpsons


----------



## Izme

Talking to Gr3iz What's for dinner?


----------



## Gr3iz

Weren't you exploring the confines of Tim's voluminous noggin? ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

I think I'm going to roast a chicken. Although, burgers are even quicker ... Hmmm ...


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Relevant per Simpsons


 Oh crap he ate at taco bell!


----------



## valis

Yup cheesyburger, extra onions and spicy mustard on the menu tonight...

<tosses a log on and hunts for the grill>


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> I think I'm going to roast a chicken. .. Hmmm ...


 Love the smell of napalm in the evening?


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> Oh crap he ate at taco bell!


What the heck?? That is not correct...it was Abe Simpson, Column A, Column B quote....odd....


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Yup cheesyburger, extra onions and spicy mustard on the menu tonight...
> 
> <tosses a log on and hunts for the grill>


 Come on Bro! Save A cow! Eat a pig!'


----------



## valis

I'll add bacon.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> What the heck?? That is not correct...it was Abe Simpson, Column A, Column B quote....odd....


 They all died accept for the little girl who doesn't eat anything


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> I'll add bacon.


Save a Pig eat a water bison?


----------



## Izme

This is so confusing now


----------



## Izme

Always thought freshwater trout is good. a little lemon


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> This is so confusing now


As if it wasnt before....


----------



## Izme

Save a trout Eat a salmon? help me out here

~~~><">


----------



## dotty999

just popping in to say hi boys


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> As if it wasnt before....


 It's okay now bro! just take yer meds n take 19 deep breaths


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> just popping in to say hi boys


 Hi Dot! Do you prefer Chicken Parm or Philly Cheese steaks?


----------



## valis

dotty999 said:


> just popping in to say hi boys


Howdy young lady...


----------



## Gr3iz

A lovely lady stops by to visit! What an honor ...


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> As if it wasnt before....


 We got this bro, stay focused


----------



## Gr3iz

Izme said:


> Do you prefer Chicken Parm or Philly Cheese steaks?


Make mine the latter, with onions and grilled green peppers, please ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Izme said:


> We got this bro, stay focused


Don't ask too much of him, now ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Don't ask too much of him, now ... ;-)


Lol..there is a reason I was called the ritalin kid....


----------



## Izme

He's probably doing hallucinates and listening to Pink floyd War pigs albums or Frank Zappa


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Lol..there is a reason I was called the ritalin kid....


 Roight


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Don't ask too much of him, now ... ;-)


 Dayum I was ate least hopin for a korean stir fry


----------



## Izme

I like Monglian beef! Does that really come from Mongolia? I dunno


----------



## valis

Huh...just realised Dave Thomas (of Bob and Doug fame) was the voice of Rex Banner....

<tosses a log on and ponders that>


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> He's probably doing hallucinates and listening to Pink floyd War pigs albums or Frank Zappa


Love Zappa, love early Floyd, but Waters has gone kinda loony in later life...


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Lol..there is a reason I was called the ritalin kid....


Bro stops the meds and have some mongolian beef from probably not mongolia, might be from Montana


----------



## valis

Never was on it. Tried Paxil but hated how it flattened every thing out. I may be manic but I LIKE my peaks and valleys...also I couldnt write worth crap on that stuff....quit after 3 months...


----------



## Izme

Pink Floyd did so much acid (Lysergic acid diethylamide (LSD) in the making of their songs bro! So did Frank Zappa . That's why when we listened to it


----------



## Izme

I was so high in the 70s and 80s Bro


----------



## Izme

Saw Black Sabbath in 1976, Ozzy..he was so high he never stood up of his stool


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> Pink Floyd did so much acid (Lysergic acid diethylamide (LSD) in the making of their songs bro! So did Frank Zappa . That's why when we listened to it


Good ol' Syd....


----------



## Izme

Still a totally bad ass concert


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Love Zappa, love early Floyd, but Waters has gone kinda loony in later life...





valis said:


> Good ol' Syd....


All us Ol School saw that bro. Syd was only a requiem, a musical hallucinate composition which each one of played to our own beat?


----------



## Izme

Thats a really hard one to answer .meanwhile


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> All us Ol School saw that bro. Syd was only a requiem, a musical hallucinate composition which each one of played to our own beat?


Syd was the founder, not the Requiem...the Requiem was 'Wish You Were Here'...


----------



## valis

Obv dedicated to Syd. As was the Wall...Syd was the basis for Pink, matter of fact.

I do love me good lyrics...


----------



## Izme

Ehhh Just stoke the fire tonight

~~~~><"> good time tonight


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Syd was the founder, not the Requiem...the Requiem was 'Wish You Were Here'...


Not even close bro floyd's only LSD inspiration Bro It wasn't it was indeed Timothy Leary... Same with Zappa and Black Sabbath! Even the Beatles? And Hendrix


----------



## Izme

Every rock band after Dr.Leary did the same thing until pretty close to right now?

Stokes the fire
It's a right of passage
~~~~~><">


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> Not even close bro floyd's only LSD inspiration Bro It wasn't it was indeed Timothy Leary... Same with Zappa and Black Sabbath! Even the Beatles? And Hendrix


Doesnt matter who turned them on (easily could have been Dr Leary), Syd founded the group then went nuts due to ye olde lysergic....

<stokes the fire...music is good...>


----------



## Gr3iz

Izme said:


> I was so high in the 70s and 80s Bro


Ahh, yes. I almost remember those days ... ;-)


----------



## valis

No you don't.


----------



## ekim68

I saw Hendrix live in 1969..


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> I saw Hendrix live in 1969..


Mikey....quiet in the corner....

Kmowing you and the GEEtar, I would assume you enjoyed it...

Break it out and play us a tune...

<tosses a log on>


----------



## valis

G'night my friends and thanks for a good campfire. Needed it. 

Work calls in 6 hrs so bedtime for Bonzo here.

Gonna think up new fishy POimes I is.


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> No you don't


Well, certain days. Or parts of them, at least ...

Of course, most of them cannot be spoken of. I'm not sure the statute of limitations has expired. And, of course, I may run for president one day. It would appear anybody can do it ... ;-)

G'night all!


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Doesnt matter who turned them on (easily could have been Dr Leary), Syd founded the group then went nuts due to ye olde lysergic....
> 
> <stokes the fire...music is good...>


 Good point, So true! And it destroyed his life as it did others. The Grateful Dead was directly connected to Timothy Leary. So were many other Bands. He was like the Acid Guru


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> I saw Hendrix live in 1969..


Hmmmm so you too were part of the whole *The first mass acid experience, the dawn of the Psychedelic, the Flower Generation." ? *


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> of course, I may run for president one day. It would appear anybody can do it ... ;-)
> 
> G'night all!


I'll be your body guard bro! Only things I require is unlimited access to hidden UFO files, a lifetime free membership to Netflix and 2,000 bitcoins! I got you!


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> Good point, So true! And it destroyed his life as it did others. The Grateful Dead was directly connected to Timothy Leary. So were many other Bands. He was like the Acid Guru


One of my fave books is Wolfe's 'electric kool aid acid trip'....covers Kesey and the gang...


----------



## Izme

Oh n Free Starbucks for life


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> One of my fave books is Wolfe's 'electric kool aid acid trip'....covers Kesey and the gang...


 Not sure if i've heard of that Bro, But how am I supposed to trust someone who's profile pic looks just like Edgar Alan Poe. i'll look into it. Quote the Raven


----------



## valis

Dude....yer an Oregon (or at least NW) hondo. You should know Bug Eyed Earl.


----------



## valis

Nevermore


----------



## valis

Best Simpsons episode is The Raven...he and Sidney Lanier are my two fave poets...


'The Marshes Of Glynn'...


Btw, for Mikey, learned about Lanier from Macroscope...


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Dude....yer an Oregon (or at least NW) hondo. You should know Bug Eyed Earl.


Lived in Milwaukee 
Oregon for a few years when I was a kid. but definitely a Pacific North-westerner


----------



## valis

Again...you shoud know Red Meat.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> *Nevermore*


 I was waiting for you to say that. Intriguing gentleman Edgar was

Stokes the fire


----------



## valis

<tosses a log on>


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Red Meat


 The country band or just a good rib eye cooked to perfection?


----------



## Izme

Or Or some hidden UFO stuff? They had a cookbook? Red Meat from Earth?


----------



## valis

bug eyed earl


----------



## Izme

hmmmmm


----------



## valis

Try again...


----------



## valis

Fwiw, I actually was told by corp HR to remove a strip by him.....


----------



## Izme

Wasn't much into comics but I'll look it up. gotta love google. So is that why you have that avatar?


----------



## valis

Yessir. Good strip. Used to be a ski boot fitter on Burnside, went across the street for pizza, they had a free Oregon paper, and thats where I met Earl. My type of guy, hence the avatar.


----------



## Izme

I had a rich kid friend in upper Seattle, he had a whole extra room filled with comics. I moved away and never really ever found out if he opened a comic mega store or what. It was so cool! he'd just spend hours showing me comics


----------



## Izme

That's priceless! Been to Seattle?


----------



## valis

Yessir...more than once...too busy....


----------



## Izme

I can concur, but perhaps some day when you have time.


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> I can concur, but perhaps some day when you have time.


You buying?

I am there


----------



## Izme

ooooh 4 rapid gunshots! Now I have to sit up for a few hours listening to sirens. Eh..It's Seattle


----------



## valis

Always thought you were Oregon like Mikey...


----------



## valis

Use the Houston method; duck.

Is it just me or are we idiots for joking about this as opposed to solving it?


----------



## Izme

Of course!


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> You buying?
> 
> I am there





valis said:


> Always thought you were Oregon like Mikey...


 Not really, I'm a neutral ex hippy Seattlite


----------



## valis

<tosses on a log>

Enjoy kids...great night, great waves, and if you squint right, you can see a satellite.


----------



## valis

Ex ....lol


----------



## valis

One does not outgrow that


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> <tosses on a log>
> 
> Enjoy kids...great night, great waves, and if you squint right, you can see a satellite.





valis said:


> Ex ....lol


 OMG you can't even say Seattlite, And here I thought you were a Mensa member


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> One does not outgrow that


 Tell my toe nails that


----------



## Izme

Are you an O Duck fan?


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> OMG you can't even say Seattlite, And here I thought you were a Mensa member


Qualified but they are a buncha snobs and intellecuals. Never surfed, skiied, or played guitar.


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> Are you an O Duck fan?


Yessir


----------



## Izme

I think I was just insulted several times, ehhh payback time Bro!
Washington State Huskies! Can you say it? Not a bunch of little green duckies running around on the Portland green belt looking for free neon bikes to ride


----------



## Izme

Quackkkkkk


----------



## Izme

Big giant Huskies looking for little duckies


----------



## Izme

besides, I heard on the street you have a little thang for blue haired ladies in Moo Moos?


----------



## Izme

hahahaha


----------



## Izme

Much love and respect. I'm off to seee the wizard! 
oh no that opened a large can on worms! Good night, been real-been fun but not real fun

Stokes the fire

~~~~~~><">


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> besides, I heard on the street you have a little thang for blue haired ladies in Moo Moos?


Ol Margie Simpson....


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> Much love and respect. I'm off to seee the wizard!
> oh no that opened a large can on worms! Good night, been real-been fun but not real fun
> 
> Stokes the fire
> 
> ~~~~~~><">


I disagree.. twas fun

<tosses a log on>


----------



## Gr3iz

Izme said:


> Or some hidden UFO stuff? They had a cookbook? Red Meat from Earth?


To Serve Man


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> To Serve Man


Soylent green baby...


----------



## Gr3iz

Making your life worthwhile ...


----------



## ekim68

Izme said:


> Quackkkkkk


At least they aren't the Bow Wow Huskies...


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Ol Margie Simpson....


True Homer thought she was hot, not sure I do? "Dohhhh"



valis said:


> I disagree.. twas fun
> 
> <tosses a log on>


 Twas? Is this the night before Christmas? Man I totally lost track after the Syd era


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> To Serve Man


 Twilight zone! Very perceptive of you.


----------



## Izme

That wasn't about aliens it was about human farming people. Soylent green in the year 2022!


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Making your life worthwhile ...


Run for Prez I need all those perks I asked for


----------



## Izme

ekim68 said:


> At least they aren't the Bow Wow Huskies...
> 
> View attachment 297258


 Or Donald Ducks


----------



## Izme

Blue haired ladies, super bling lil rascals with dolby sound, Viagra n most importantly A SSI Check I can't possibly support myself on! I heard they have dog n cat food that is people friendly for a fraction of the price of a big mac Wooohooo!

stokes the fire with logs so big Tesla's space X reports a strange anomaly on Earth

~~~~><">


----------



## Izme

Watching The Batman on my day off. Pretty good so far, a different twist. Love the Bat mobile and Batman is the lead guy from Twilight. Better than most Batmans, and this one is far darker.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening for a walk along the beach. I'll pick up some firewood along the way ...


----------



## Izme

Good evening Bro! how was your day?


----------



## Gr3iz

It was good. Quiet. Didn't do much but go to the food store. You?


----------



## Gr3iz

Bloody hot here! Just figured a walk along the beach would be cooler. Of course, I'm not big on walking, and the sand just makes it harder ... ;-)


----------



## Izme

Never ever walked on any beach in the summer without being barefoot! But my Nephew in Dubai said they have cooling tubes under the beach sands


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Bloody hot here! Just figured a walk along the beach would be cooler. Of course, I'm not big on walking, and the sand just makes it harder ... ;-)


 The crowd goes!! "how hot is it?"

waiting for a witty comment


----------



## Izme

It’s hotter than a whore house on nickel night!
it’s hotter than Hades out here.
It’s hotter than a three dollar pistol.
It’s hotter than a **** dog on a fresh track.
It’s hotter than the hinges on the gates to hell.
It’s hotter than a red head’s temper.
It’s hotter than a meth pipe on payday.


----------



## Gr3iz

Great! Put me on the spot here ...

It's so hot -- All chocolate is hot chocolate!


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!!


----------



## Izme

Roight roight


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm a slow typist. I only use one hand. The other just gets in the way. But, that's OK. I can use it to scratch -- well, whatever itches ...


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Great! Put me on the spot here ...
> 
> It's so hot -- All chocolate is hot chocolate!


----------



## Gr3iz

Not as good as yours, but ...


----------



## Izme

Yah but that may lead to carpal tunnel! Next thing your workin at a quickie mart bro!


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Not as good as yours, but ...


 Still priceless


----------



## Gr3iz

That's all I need! I don't think my old lady would appreciate me going out and getting myself killed. Although, she'd have a few weeks' supply of Coke Zeroes ... ;-)


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> That's all I need! I don't think my old lady would appreciate me going out and getting myself killed. Although, she'd have a few weeks' supply of Coke Zeroes ... ;-)


Just get a spider pig
https://www.google.com/search?q=spi...67j0i512l7.9469j0j15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Gr3iz

She'd prolly never notice footprints on the ceiling ... ;-)


----------



## Izme

Then get a spider elephant sheesh


----------



## Gr3iz

She's scared spitless of spiders and snakes. I think a spider snake would make her catatonic!


----------



## Izme

Just invest in the juice loosener People! I learned that on a member sight! no more eye injury's!


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> She's scared spitless of spiders and snakes. I think a spider snake would make her catatonic!


Spider snake? Oh heck no! I already did stinky thangs to my underwear! jus thinkin about it


----------



## Gr3iz

It's on my Christmas wish list!


----------



## Gr3iz

Cleanup on aisle 6!


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Cleanup on aisle 6!


I thought it was aisle 5!

Only face chatted a few times. But today instead of driving across town to see my Heart doctor. I used zoom. It worked well and Since my doc didn't need me to come in for an EKG or blood tests and so on. I have another appointment in which I don't need to go in so i'll set up a zoom chat meeting and save myself the trip
stokes the fire


----------



## Gr3iz

Isn't technology amazing? I can't do that with my doc. He does bloodwork every 4 months, and I can't email that in to him ... <sigh>


----------



## Gr3iz

Izme said:


> I thought it was aisle 5!


That's the aisle with the feminine products. I can't get the cleaning peole to go down that aisle!


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> I'm a slow typist. I only use one hand. The other just gets in the way. But, that's OK. I can use it to scratch -- well, whatever itches ...


 Wow! That's a great idea, I could cook a whole meal with one hand or twirl numchucks while online!


----------



## Gr3iz

There ya go!


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Isn't technology amazing? I can't do that with my doc. He does bloodwork every 4 months, and I can't email that in to him ... <sigh>


 Get with the times Bro sheesh


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> That's the aisle with the feminine products. I can't get the cleaning peole to go down that aisle!


hahahahahaha


----------



## Gr3iz

It took me a looong time before I could deal with needles, and now I have to, but only injecting. Not sure I could do a withdrawal! ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

Speaking of doctors, I've got to go get ready for a dental apointment. Not something I'm looking forward to!


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> It took me a looong time before I could deal with needles, and now I have to, but only injecting. Not sure I could do a withdrawal! ;-)


 Needles don't bother me unless it's my gums! I don't like dental work.
I have very rare blood so I used to donate blood and plasma, they use what looks like small pipes


----------



## Izme

What procedure?


----------



## Izme

all a dentist really needs is a crowbar and a jack hammer


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm going in today for impressions (I tried to tell them I don't do impressions, but they don't seem to believe me). 

This is in preparations to have the rest of my teeth extracted and get dentures. I'll tell you about it later. Gotta run!


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> I'm going in today for impressions (I tried to tell them I don't do impressions, but they don't seem to believe me).
> 
> This is in preparations to have the rest of my teeth extracted and get dentures. I'll tell you about it later. Gotta run!


 Have fun or good luck! 
Perhaps try to hangs on to these?
You may look like a beaver, but you can still eat corn on the cob


----------



## Gr3iz

Would that it were that easy ... <sigh>


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Would that it were that easy ... <sigh>


 Look at the damn positive Mark o polo
Now your teeth issues are done


----------



## Izme

Just finished watching the remake of Dune! Very good and just as hard to follow


----------



## Gr3iz

Nah, just starting! Will be done soon, though ...


----------



## Gr3iz

It's been a very long time since I saw that flick. I don't remember much of it at all ...


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> It's been a very long time since I saw that flick. I don't remember much of it at all ...


 Dune is some what complicated. After reading that thick book. and watching both movies I'm still faced with a conundrum


----------



## Izme

And by the way Bro, you'll be fine and my humble heart goes out to you

~~~><">

stokes the fire


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks, pal!


----------



## Izme

you're welcome! now..What movies do you love?


----------



## Izme

I doubt Tim even wants to address the word conundrum, past his Oregon skill level


----------



## Izme

And he''ll DUCK out of the conversation!


----------



## Gr3iz

His excuse lately has been that he's inundated at work. We can only take his word for it ... ;-)

I like comedies, mostly. Sci-Fi/fantasy, too. 
Oh, and, I love Christmas movies! I'm a Christmas-aholic! I go way overboard decorating the living room, I mean way over the top! I can say it's for the grandkids, but I'd still do it if they weren't around. Oddly enough, though, I'm not t he least bit religious ... ;-)


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Thanks, pal!





Gr3iz said:


> His excuse lately has been that he's inundated at work. We can only take his word for it ... ;-)


 He's just scared, I'll inundate him here


----------



## Gr3iz

Entirely possible! ;-)

He did take time out to join the Zoom the other day. Had to bounce early, but he did show up for a couple of games ...


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> I like comedies, mostly. Sci-Fi/fantasy, too.
> Oh, and, I love Christmas movies! I'm a Christmas-aholic! I go way overboard decorating the living room, I mean way over the top! I can say it's for the grandkids, but I'd still do it if they weren't around. Oddly enough, though, I'm not t he least bit religious ... ;-)


I'm more of a Halloween-aholic perhaps because I look like my face looks jack o lanterns


----------



## Izme

Excuses r like Valis's attempt to avoid moi?


----------



## Izme




----------



## Izme

he's really scared of debating with Anyone from Seattle


----------



## Gr3iz

Izme said:


> I'm more of a Halloween-aholic perhaps because I look like my face looks jack o lanterns


I find that difficult to believe, but who am I to doubt you ... ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

I've gotta start working on dinner. The munchkins get hungry about now ... Later!


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Entirely possible! ;-)
> 
> He did take time out to join the Zoom the other day. Had to bounce early, but he did show up for a couple of games ...





Gr3iz said:


> I find that difficult to believe, but who am I to doubt you ... ;-)


You don't doubt me and I might not doubt you
But the truth remains
Tim is avoiding me for my Seattle prowess n schtuuf


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> I've gotta start working on dinner. The munchkins get hungry about now ... Later!


 K have a good night! ~~><">


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> I doubt Tim even wants to address the word conundrum, past his Oregon skill level


Gotta ask....what gives here? Did I annoy you somehow?

FYI my alum is Colorado State. C'mon man...reading comprehension 101. Or at least memory 101.


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> He's just scared, I'll inundate him here


What, precisely, am I scared of again?


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> Gotta ask....what gives here? Did I annoy you somehow?
> 
> FYI my alum is Colorado State. C'mon man...reading comprehension 101. Or at least memory 101.


 You really don't annoy me Bro! I just know your disdain for anything Seattle


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> he's really scared of debating with Anyone from Seattle


On which subject? I do love debates...can legally insult somewhere there.

As in 'learn what am ad hominem' fallacy is.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> What, precisely, am I scared of again?


 Tall women with blue hair wanting to get jiggy with you?


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> You really don't annoy me Bro! I just know your disdain for anything Seattle


I love Seattle. Been there a zillion times. Love the Mariners too as PDX only went AAA.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> On which subject? I do love debates...can legally insult somewhere there.
> 
> As in 'learn what am ad hominem' fallacy is.


The starting of said fallacy
hominem or eminem
appealing to feelings or prejudices rather than intellect.


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> I love Seattle. Been there a zillion times. Love the Mariners too as PDX only went AAA.


 Like i'm going to believe that bro


----------



## valis

And again...this is Random...you wish to pick a debate topic, please start a thread in Controversial Topics and paste the link here.


----------



## Izme

you just like hot female bands from Seattle you dog!


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> Like i'm going to believe that bro


Ahhh yes....Argument of Increduality....another classic fallacy of logic.

Please start a debate thread in CT.

I smell fresh fish.....


----------



## Izme

okay. fair enough ~~~~><">


----------



## Izme

HAGN!


----------



## valis

And again...this is Random...you wish to debate a subject, please start a thread


----------



## valis

I do indeed work IT, and I work for a Fortune 600 company. Maybe 500 nowadays.

I primarily support EU and India users, so I usually start around 3 or 4 am CST.

If my schedule leads you to believe I am avoiding you, by all means think that.


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> HAGN!


You as well.


----------



## Izme

Bro I joke around with some I thought could take it because they go sideways on me, which l like. it's all good though, been grateful to match intellect in my thread in humor because I don't wish to really debate in another thread, just have fun here which you perhaps lost site of?

Stokes the fire


----------



## Izme

Nuff said


----------



## valis

Well, cant really debate in this forum, so there is that. 

I am a CSU alum so there is that.

I love Seattle AND Oregon so there is that.

I am a fairly decent debater so there is that.

I guess what I am saying, I'll grant you a couple shoves but eventually I will push back. So there is that. 

It really should be moved to the debate forum. Pick yer topic. Popular there now is guns and climate change. Both for obvious reasons. We are always looking for fresh input.


----------



## Izme

You instantly want to get mad at me? than message me. I never meant any disrespect to you Tim I really like going back and forth with you. But than again I leave this place for months because of this. Hey Bro..Take it easy. sorry if I ever offended you


----------



## Izme

Not debating with you Bro! Just having fun!!!!


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> Not debating with you Bro! Just having fun!!!!


Read and understood.


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> You instantly want to get mad at me? than message me. I never meant any disrespect to you Tim I really like going back and forth with you. But than again I leave this place for months because of this. Hey Bro..Take it easy. sorry if I ever offended you


I did message you, in response your PM's.


----------



## Izme

Anal disposition is not even in my vocabulary

Stokes the fire

~~~~><">


----------



## Izme

This has NEVER been a debate! So I never have to go to the debate section. It is just me picking on you bro! Which you do to me. Put my thread in the debate section, sorry I offended you and was just kidding in the debate side of your brain


----------



## Izme

That always messed with me, you joke around with some until they have a bad day. than they go postal amidst nothing more than a joke


----------



## valis

I think your idea of 'joke' and my idea of a 'personal attack' differ greatly. But whatever, no harm no foul as the say in hoops.

All good.


----------



## Gr3iz

Now, now! Two old friends. Time to kiss and make up! Such nonsense ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

If there is any kissing involved, count me in


----------



## Johnny b

Yes :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

dotty999 said:


> If there is any kissing involved, count me in


Can I join in, sweet cheeks? ;-)


----------



## Izme

valis said:


> I think your idea of 'joke' and my idea of a 'personal attack' differ greatly. But whatever, no harm no foul as the say in hoops.
> 
> All good.


I would never attack you personally! I've always enjoyed your company. Sorry If I offended you Tim.


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> Now, now! Two old friends. Time to kiss and make up! Such nonsense ... ;-)


 So true so did you get your fangs/teeth removed?


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> If there is any kissing involved, count me in


 Don't threaten us with a good time


----------



## Izme

Stokes the fire


----------



## Gr3iz

Izme said:


> So true so did you get your fangs/teeth removed?


Next Thursday ... <sigh>


----------



## Gr3iz

Nobody's tending the fire ...

<tosses another few sticks and a log or two on>


----------



## Izme

Stokes the fire
My last post ever in the firepit
I bid you all a fond farewell
I won't be back ever
as far as I can tell
my love and our past
will ever last
my footprints here will last forever
my love for many here
Will never die
I can't be here no more
wrong place
wrong setting
evermore
~~~><">


----------



## dotty999

don't be daft, you know I can't live without ya! Carry on now!


----------



## Gr3iz

Izme said:


> My last post ever in the firepit
> I bid you all a fond farewell


This makes no sense, my friend. You are the firepit!


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, <sigh>, I guess he just disappeared ...

Seems kinda lonely around here without him ...

<tossing a log on the embers ...>


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Well, <sigh>, I guess he just disappeared ...
> 
> Seems kinda lonely around here without him ...
> 
> <tossing a log on the embers ...>


He'll return. Hopefully just a walkabout.


----------



## valis

<tosses a log on>

Anyone grab the smores? 8 pm here so sunset in 2 hours left coast wise...


----------



## Gr3iz

I knew there was something I was forgetting! 

They say the mind is the second thing to go ...


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> I knew there was something I was forgetting!
> 
> They say the mind is the second thing to go ...


And I forget the first....


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, bloody hell! I did, too ... 

A fine pair we are! ;-)


----------



## RT

valis said:


> And I forget the first....


Yeah? I remember the first, but there are two others in there, that come after the first, but I don't recall them...atm.

What the hell is going on here?
Is Stephen faking his own death? 
Please don't let there be a civil war here, unless it's civil....

Look guys, I got this really rare pallet of firewood, "purchased" as a gift from a charitable donation to saving the Amazon rain forest....
Don't make me throw ALL of that in the fire pit ....


----------



## Gr3iz

We could burn the pallet ...


----------



## Johnny b

Ah...did I hear the call for the igniting of wood products? 

In the land of 'no ocean beaches' Ohio, with no ocean fronts, we still have creeks, rivers and lakes. And some have beaches, especially the lakes.
But I digress.

Creek Beach has reopened for the season after a complete restoration.

Burn wood, you ask?
Of course. And since this site is a small endeavor, it is done in a big way.
Firepits?
No...
Mikey wires up a giant lightning rod to a tree. Done right during a lightning storm, a pine can light up the nite like nobody's business.
Then rake the embers into a pile on Creek Beach for a giant cookout that draws people in from far and wide.
As the storm subsides and the skies clear, the stars come out and tall tales are told of incredible adventures.

Good times for all and free parking this season.

Don't be square, be there 

( please, don't play with the gator )


----------



## Gr3iz

On my way!


----------



## RT

Reckon I'm right behind Mark, guessing he wants to be out of that state he's in 

But somehow "gator" and Ohio does not add up 

That's OK John, for as you know, it's never too soon to get an early start


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, the sewers of New York City are more in tune with gators ... ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> ....................
> 
> But somehow "gator" and Ohio does not add up
> 
> .............................


Odd you would think that.
Mikey was saying almost the same this morning.
But ol' Pete was raised here at Creek Beach from an egg.

Of course, it brings to mind that old saying.....which came first, the gator or the egg?
Mikey thinks he's got a pretty good argument it was the gator.
I'm for flipping a coin.


----------



## Johnny b

Ol' Pete's been a fixture here at Beach Creek since before the great flood.
Here's Pete as a young-un. 
Happy times.










Everyone that met Pete in those early days knew he was going to have a good future.
Just look at that big smile.


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> Odd you would think that.


Often think odd things, so I bow in your general direction 
Scary to think some sharks have swam into fresh water rivers for miles inland... so beware of of Creek Beach, just in case


----------



## ekim68

Whoa Randy, just realized that the Civil War wasn't civil at all...


----------



## RT

I know man...yet another stain in the history of inhumanity by humans.


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> Often think odd things, so I bow in your general direction
> Scary to think some sharks have swam into fresh water rivers for miles inland... so beware of of Creek Beach, just in case


All is safe and I've instituted protocols for medical support, well....mostly because of advice from my insurance agent....you know, liability issues.

Anyway, Mikey's stitches come out tomorrow.


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> Often think odd things, so I bow in your general direction
> Scary to think some sharks have swam into fresh water rivers for miles inland... so beware of of Creek Beach, just in case


We had a pair at Creek Beach several seasons ago.
But they were making the creek surfers nervous.
Had to let them go.


----------



## RT

There was once an incident herebouts where some stoopid person released a red bellied piranha into our popular nearby lake. We know this because it was caught by a fisherman, shown to the Fish&Game Agency straight away.
What we don't know is if there were more than one, or perhaps a breeding pair.
Lots of folks swim, fish and ski there, little kids abound.
Doubtful the fish could have survived over the winters, given it's tropical heritage, and there's only that one report.

Still, what was that gumball thinking? To see a newspaper headline "Fish Bites Knob of Flesh from 5 Year Old! " 
Sick.
Tales abound about folks have exotic pets that become too big or too wild to keep as pets, so some think "releasing them into the wild" is a harmless way of getting rid of them.
It's not their natural habitat, but they will adapt, if possible.

And I don't know why I going on about this so, it's common knowledge...except for the fact there was a piranha in the lake I used to swim in


----------



## Gr3iz

And, supposedly, alligators in the sewers of NYC ...


----------



## RT

I don't really doubt the possibility of such, never been to New York, but heard there's a lot of crazy stuff going on there in the streets and the sewers


----------



## Johnny b

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/26/nyregion/alligators-sewers-new-york.html


----------



## Johnny b

* Snakes, armadillos, porcupines and more: Airport X-ray finds 109 live animals in luggage *

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2022/06/28/animals-luggage-bangkok-airport/7754563001/


----------



## valis

That time of the day....gorgeous sunset here, had some storms roll through and the sun against the clouds is awesome....

<tosses some new found driftwood on>


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds nice! We've got the clouds, but not the storm ... Yet.


----------



## Gr3iz

<tossing another log on the fire>

Sure is quiet around here ...


----------



## valis

<surruptitiously tosses a couple firecrackers on>


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, it *was* quiet here ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Lol...spirit of the season and all.


----------



## valis

True story...camping on Pikes Peak, Boy Scouts, ~82 or so...kid who I did NOT get along with for a myriad of reasons (we had scuffled a few times, was on the rival schools baseball team, total jerk) got into with me around the campfire. Called me a pejorative term that relates to being a scaredy-cat, so I tossed the butane starter canister on the fire.

Big ba da boom. Spent a few hours putting all that crap out.

Dude beat feet though. After that he just thought I was loony and left me alone.

Best part? Owned him the next 3 years in baseball.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've gotten quite enough of that in the neighborhood! Couldn't even see across the street for the smoke! And the dog hates the bang-bang! wants to attack them! About pulls me off my feet! Glad it's over ...


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> Dude beat feet though. After that he just thought I was loony and left me alone.


That'll learn him! ;-)


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> That'll learn him! ;-)


Achieved the desired result at least.

<tosses a log on>

Anyone got smores?


----------



## valis

Waves of the ocean
Ceaseless, impurturtable

Shows land it is not so durable

Ocean and forests
Here well before us

Hope they outlast us

<tosses a log on>


----------



## Gr3iz

Tim, you wax poetic ... ;-)

Love them glowing embers!


----------



## RT

So a little bit of of deadwood splinters I drag to the fire, remains of the storms with fallen branches and limbs..
My son brings me food and needs the bathroom.
Fine, but goes back out to the car explaining "I don't know how people can poop without their phones."

The only reason I take my land line phone to the bathroom is in case I fall down.

Granted it's way of the young, but IMHO, one urgent need takes precedence over the other


----------



## Gr3iz

I've seen Millennials walk into the Men's room, phone held to their ear, use the urinal, flush, turn around and walk out without a sideways glance at the sinks ... Youth today ...

<tossing a log on the embers>


----------



## RT

and the hand sanitizer is right there, so COVID now = Monkey Pox.
I know that's not the way it works, just a metaphor


----------



## Gr3iz

I never use that stuff. I want my body to be able to fight some of it's own battles. If I sterilize and sanitize everything, I don't believe I'll survive without it. And it is a dirty world out there ... ;-)

<stir up some flames>


----------



## RT

Well here we are n the Fire Pit...
flames used to sanitize everything...
found some green pines and cedar to blaze things up


----------



## Gr3iz

Watch out for snap, crackle, pop ...


----------



## RT

Sounds like a cue for S'mores all around


----------



## Gr3iz

Count me out. I try to be a reasonably good diabetic ... ;-)


----------



## Izme

Stokes the fire one last time ><"> Good bye.... cannot feel bad about my feel good thread! With negative. I'll miss this thread and many of you ...I'm forever gone. I wish you all the best and I knew this thread would go south because of the hopeless and the negative. I will stoke the fire one last time . cya TSG ><"> love you guys


----------



## Izme

Valis


----------



## Gr3iz

Stephen, we do miss you. You were the glue holding this place together. The fire's gone out a few times, no tales around the fire ring. You are this thread. This thread is you ...


----------



## ekim68

Fish, people have been disappearing from this Site for quite a while. Not you too...


----------



## RT

Aww, man, Stephen!
Take a Prozac or summat...
don't be a drama queen (like I did once)
Don't get bummed out because we're drifting off topic! 

It's your thread after all...


----------



## Gr3iz

Amen, Brother!

<tossing another log on the dying fire>


----------



## RT

Dragging up some fuel for the fire...
sorry to say it's mostly recyclables in the form of paper products and cardboard boxes.
In some places you're not allowed to burn such without a permit...
you can only burn brush you've cleared from your property, or it's OK to start a charcoal fire ... in a contained vessel...what we scientists call a grill.
Or a smoker...or aa BBQ cooker..._etc. _

But as my friend reminds me, you're not really in trouble unless you get caught 
Yeah, we all want to stay under the radar but still flirt with the bounds of the law.
If it's on your own property, why can't you do whatever you want?

Well, viewer discretion is advised.. but I digress, as it's up to you.

Not sure where I'm going here, just want to leave a glowing fire and an open container for the one called Fish, should he need a beacon.

And keep that fire distinguisher nearby , because I didn't type this for nothing...
just to make a spark for the future...


----------



## Gr3iz

Here are a few logs I found up the beach a ways. If someone claims they belong to them, they're lying!


----------



## RT

Thank you for sharing the wealth Mark!
Surely some one dropped them accidentally on their way to the pit 
And surely they will stumble along this way shortly to get warm, guided by the light.

Just an aside, I've been reminded that it's difficult to type when you have a big ol' wad of tape and bandages on ones finger.
Whacked part of my digit while cutting a carrot, but it only split the finger nail - about half way up. Not serious, but quite inconvenient, as it snags on everything, which hurts. Hence the bandages and tape.

So that one finger can span between the A and D on a QWERTY keyboard...like I don't misspell enough already


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't know where it came from. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it ...

Sorry to hear about your finger! Since I only use one hand to type, I'd have a 50/50 chance ... ;-)


----------



## RT

You type with one hand?
What do use your other hand for?
(Don't answer that!!!  ) 

Hunt and peck and "squint" is my typing now, though at one time I typed an unbelievable 100 characters per minute...
because I was sorta fatigued and napped with elbows on the keyboard


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!!

I really need to teach my left hand to work a mouse! That would help a lot. ;-) Right now, what it does mostly, is hold up my head! ;-)


----------



## Izme

Where is my mind within these waters and beach?
only to feel good. RT... I am a very clear thinking person! I don't do Prozac or any other stimulant Bro ~~~~><*>
I'm a martial arts instructor and I was taught early in my years in the Shoalin training
Just chill all of the time without negativity. The whole purpose of my thread..Simple and effective. let got of all negative..!
stokes the fire ~~~><*>


----------



## Izme

This thread is priceless to me due to my seeking out all things positive. As you get old..Find all things beautiful..All of you remember that!


----------



## Izme

All I want here is the tranquility from the negativity That surrounds us. A place to kick off our shoes and walk barefooted


----------



## Izme

Please place your bare feet in the sand in MY thread


----------



## Gr3iz

Good to see you again, my friend! It just wasn't the same without you!

<tossing another log or two on the fire>


----------



## Izme

Good to see you again, my friend! It just wasn't the same without you!

<tossing another log or two on the fire>

Good to see you as well my friend!
Thank you for keeping the fire stoked here!

*stokes the fire*

"Keep your face always toward the sunshine, and shadows will fall behind you."

Martin Luther king once wrote that out of a mountain of despair, and a stone of hope

This thread is perhaps that

~~~><;>


----------



## Izme

I'm a philosophical loving and at peace person by inherent conditioning brought forth by a long list of teachings. In this thread it's all positive because I learned that. Just wanted to share a different perspective, take it for what it is worth individually

*stokes the fire*


----------



## jimi

"MY" thread? I thought we all shared?good,bad, or indifferent.


----------



## Izme

Good to see you Jimi! I am sharing. It's just that in this thread, not really into semantics... it's my thread in a way and property of everyone else


----------



## Izme

I have no proprietary claim to this thread per se, only a message


----------



## Gr3iz

It's a nice place to visit! I hope it stays that way ... ;-)


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> It's a nice place to visit! I hope it stays that way ... ;-)


 Because Bro! we can all collectively make it so


----------



## Izme

In a last note. WE seek something positive do we not?


----------



## Gr3iz

I certainly aim to try to do so!


----------



## Izme

This is our one positive sanctuary


----------



## Gr3iz

<tossing another log on the fire>

Nice breeze! Keeps the smoke out of my eyes ...


----------



## jimi

The opposite cost us many good souls that I miss. C. Mulder with his wrong leaning political views was still a pleasure, lilmar was/is the gentlest of souls, Candice is a woman who taught her cats to swim, if you can do that, you're a rare breed.

More likely blotter acid🤔


----------



## jimi

Quote went missing so that last post seems weird


----------



## Izme

jimi said:


> The opposite cost us many good souls that I miss. C. Mulder with his wrong leaning political views was still a pleasure, lilmar was/is the gentlest of souls, Candice is a woman who taught her cats to swim, if you can do that, you're a rare breed.
> 
> More likely blotter acid🤔


Met too bro but what can you expect from a friggen lawyer? I beat his arse on many occasions and likewise bro! Lil mar? Loved her dearly! Candice was so friggen hot n smart us men would need oven mitts to spoon with her! LOL


----------



## Izme

Gr3iz said:


> <tossing another log on the fire>
> 
> Nice breeze! Keeps the smoke out of my eyes ...


Nice breeze indeed my friend! Side note: the eyes should never smoke! lol


----------



## Izme

Two of my huge foes was Skivvy n Valis! One-an old ******* who could chuck a patty n the other one who always tested my brain and knowledge with his own


----------



## Gr3iz

Izme said:


> Side note: the eyes should never smoke! lol


I'll have to keep that in mind! Though they are more than old enough!


----------



## valis

Izme said:


> Two of my huge foes was Skivvy n Valis! One-an old ******* who could chuck a patty n the other one who always tested my brain and knowledge with his own


I always did love slinging a patty....first job was Mickey D's lol


----------



## Gr3iz

I still do! ;-) 

Never worked at any fast food joints, but have cooked in a couple of restaurants, in the before time ...


----------



## valis

Met my best friend on the planet working there in '84. He's on here as well, minor excel god.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cool!


----------



## valis

Also Le Twits math tutor, as he has faaaar outstripped my meager skills.


----------



## Gr3iz

I used to be able to hold my own in math, but that was almost half a century ago!! I'm sure I've forgotten much more than I've retained! <sigh>

And I never did learn the "new math". The old ways still work fine for me ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> I used to be able to hold my own in math, but that was almost half a century ago!! I'm sure I've forgotten much more than I've retained! <sigh>
> 
> And I never did learn the "new math". The old ways still work fine for me ... ;-)


True story; i left soCal right when we were learning long division. Got to colorado and they had just finished learning it. I have NO idea how to do long division.


----------



## valis

<tosses a log on>


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!! Life's funny that way sometimes ... ;-) We got into some medium difficulty stuff in college, calculus, etc. I couldn't begin to tell you even what a problem looks like, let alone how to solve it!

And I think I've told you, we learned it on a slide rule! Only the Viet Nam vets could afford even the most basic calculators back then. We had a full course on the use of a slide rule. Now, I look at it and cannot make heads nor tails of it ...


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> LOL!! Life's funny that way sometimes ... ;-) We got into some medium difficulty stuff in college, calculus, etc. I couldn't begin to tell you even what a problem looks like, let alone how to solve it!
> 
> And I think I've told you, we learned it on a slide rule! Only the Viet Nam vets could afford even the most basic calculators back then. We had a full course on the use of a slide rule. Now, I look at it and cannot make heads nor tails of it ...


Another true story; my baby sis thought a slide rule was a CW dance move.

Dad worked on the Gemini and Apollo programs and basically got men on the moon with slide rules. We just humor her. Love her to death, but jesus...


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!!

Pretty cool about your father!


----------



## Gr3iz

<tossing another log on the fire>


----------



## Skivvywaver

Izme said:


> Two of my huge foes was Skivvy n Valis! One-an old ***** who could chuck a patty n the other one who always tested my brain and knowledge with his own


Damn it man. I am still around. Barely. You suck.


----------



## Skivvywaver

Skivvywaver said:


> Damn it man. I am still around. Barely. You suck.


And you can now cuss on TSG? Damn has been banned forever. What the ****?


----------



## Skivvywaver

Skivvywaver said:


> And you can now cuss on TSG? Damn has been banned forever. What the ****?


 Nobody cares. This place has been dead for a long time. Adios My Friends.


----------



## ekim68

Ride off into the sunset Skivvy.  I read a book about the end of the world and the main character said: "Funny thing about the end of the world, it makes for great Sunsets."


----------



## Gr3iz

<tossing another log on the fire>


----------



## RT

And I'll bring along the box my new keyboard came in, it should fire right up...

But to cheer everyone up, I got a call today from Publishers Clearing House informing me that I've won 5.5MILLION dollars!
Funny they didn't show up on my door step with a giant cardboard check and cameras and all...?
Have a number and extension # to claim the prize.
Nor have I played that game for years.

So, after I get all the dough and buy a big luxurious yacht, everyone from from the Firepit to the Coffee Shop is invited to sail with me into the Bermuda Triangle, see what happens, see if we vanish, or come back..safely, with stories kept to ourselves...


----------



## Gr3iz

Count me in!


----------



## Blackmirror

I’m sitting here with my niv ,I feel like I’m

suffocating 😳
not sure I like the new look site but hey it’s only me 🤣🤣😀


----------



## Gr3iz

It's not only you! Trust me!


----------



## Blackmirror

It looks tacky , will I get banned for saying that 🤣🤣🤣🤣
I don’t want a house in istanbul


----------



## Gr3iz

It's antiseptic compared to what it was.

BTW -- Good to see you again!


----------



## RT

Blackmirror said:


> It looks tacky , will I get banned for saying that 🤣🤣🤣🤣
> I don’t want a house in istanbul


Hiya...long time no see...and you could have a house in Constantinople, years ago 
Think your safe (for the moment  )

A fellow named Mike D helped change my name from 10178 back to RT.
Uh, guess you had to be there, or here recently


----------



## Gr3iz

Yay!!


----------



## Gr3iz

<tosses some kindling and another log on the embers>


----------



## RT

I brought sack full of slightly used spare straws that will burn bright, but only for a short while....
had to use a flashlight to find the pit ...👓


----------



## Gr3iz

Just don't stand too close to the flames, my friend!


----------



## RT

Good advice!


----------



## Gr3iz

You too closely resemble kindling yourself ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Well said my friend, and truer than you know.
But just like Beethoven, I have to compose myself before going further


----------



## Gr3iz

<tosses another log on the fire>


----------

